# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  It is gonna be a cold winter.

## Danke

This fall the Indians on a remote reservation asked their new Chief Oyarde if the coming winter was going to be cold or mild.

Since he was a chief in a modern society, hed never learned the old tribal secrets. He couldnt look at the sky to predict what the winter was going to be like.

"It's going to be a very cold winter."

So just to be on the safe side, Oyarde told his tribe that the winter was indeed going to be cold and that the members of the village should collect firewood to be prepared.

But after several days, Oyarde had an idea. He went to the reservations phone booth, called the National Weather Service and asked, Will it be cold this winter?

Oh, yes, the meteorologist at the Weather Service replied, It looks like this winter is going to be quite cold.

So the Chief Oyarde went back to his people and told them to collect even more firewood in order to be prepared.

A week later, Oyarde called the National Weather Service again. Does it still look like it is going to be a very cold winter?

Yes, the meteorologist again replied, Its going to be a very cold.

The Chief Oyarde again went back to his people and ordered them to collect every scrap of firewood they could find.

Two weeks later, Oyarde called the National Weather Service again. Are you sure its going to be very cold winter?

Absolutely, the man replied. Its looking more and more like it is going to be one of the coldest winters weve ever seen.

How can you be so sure? the Chief Oyarde asked.

Simple, the weatherman replied, The Indians are collecting a $#@!load of firewood.

----------


## oyarde

> This fall the Indians on a remote reservation asked their new Chief Oyarde if the coming winter was going to be cold or mild.
> 
> Since he was a chief in a modern society, he’d never learned the old tribal secrets. He couldn’t look at the sky to predict what the winter was going to be like.
> 
> "It's going to be a very cold winter."
> 
> So just to be on the safe side, Oyarde told his tribe that the winter was indeed going to be cold and that the members of the village should collect firewood to be prepared.
> 
> But after several days, Oyarde had an idea. He went to the reservation’s phone booth, called the National Weather Service and asked, “Will it be cold this winter?”
> ...


While humorous , this is not true , I do not call the gubmit , I just collect firewood , the Squaw , though is persistent and reads things , like  persimmons , wooly worms , the Almanac and tells me , I need to get busy , I do not though share this disinformation with the tribe as not to alarm them . This all seemed fairly wise until last winter , which felt as though I was in International Falls , even though I knew I was not. Thus , as you can see Danke , it is a difficult job , at best to be , Son Of a Sagamore of The Wabash , Venerated War Chief, Great Sachem and visionary.....

----------


## oyarde

Now , can you please explain , Danke , to  these white peoples , that Daylight Saving Time , does not make the sun shine longer in the day ? I will buy you a beer once they have consensus they are fools.LOL

----------


## oyarde

Being new Sachem would be rough ,I would suggest talking to Old Sagamore of 25 yr minimum  first  to see if the job sounds good , LOL

----------


## oyarde

Since you should have time off in the Great White North this winter Danke , if you travel directly west , I could use a few extra , straight , wild rose clippings to use as arrow shafts for my new arrow points , you know , just in case I run out of ammo , LOL

----------


## Danke

> Since you should have time off in the Great White North this winter Danke , if you travel directly west , I could use a few extra , straight , wild rose clippings to use as arrow shafts for my new arrow points , you know , just in case I run out of ammo , LOL


I can get you a $10 voucher at the reservation casino.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

wooly worms 'round these parts are almost all solid black this year.

----------


## Suzanimal

> wooly worms 'round these parts are almost all solid black this year.


I haven't seen any but they're usually black and orange around here.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Since you should have time off in the Great White North this winter Danke , if you travel directly west , I could use a few extra , straight , wild rose clippings to use as arrow shafts for my new arrow points , you know , just in case I run out of ammo , LOL


I have some longbow arrows (6oz w/ bodkin AP-arrowheads) with shafts made out of hickory and hazelnut, both pretty straight growing trees that are excellent for making arrows.. These arrows are made for a 120lb draw weight English warbow, quite a b*tch to draw but thats a lot of energy to put into a relatively heavy arrow. This is the way to have fun with bows, or to disfigure your shoulders after years of doing so.. Like I said, fun. 

I feel we get a cold winter here, because I have some outdoor construction going on.. Things like that always provoke mother nature. Normally we have a few days of snow here in February or so.. This year we'll probably have snow from December to March, my kind of luck lol. I do like snow but my cement doesn't.

----------


## moostraks

> wooly worms 'round these parts are almost all solid black this year.


Only saw one this year and it was all rust, NE Ohio area. Must be all the rest of the woollies are hibernating from the coming cold and not only did this one get his coat wrong, poor thing is gonna freeze to death.

----------


## oyarde

> I can get you a $10 voucher at the reservation casino.


I have never been in one of those , how is the buffet ? any crab legs ?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Only saw one this year and it was all rust, NE Ohio area. Must be all the rest of the woollies are hibernating from the coming cold and not only did this one get his coat wrong, poor thing is gonna freeze to death.


El Niño vs La Niña makes for strange weather patterns.  Before, y'all had it cold while we seemed to skip winter altogether.  This year it may be that y'all will have a mild winter while we get blitzed.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I haven't seen any but they're usually black and orange around here.


The vernacular goes that the more orange on the wooly worm, the milder your winter will be.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> The vernacular goes that the more orange on the wooly worm, the milder your winter will be.


Couldn't you have told me that a few weeks earlier ? I remember seeing one but I don't remember what color it was, lol.

----------


## green73

I think that joke is older than Oyarde.

----------


## phill4paul

> The vernacular goes that the more orange on the wooly worm, the milder your winter will be.


37th Annual Woolly Worm Festival

OCTOBER 18th AND 19th, 2014

Downtown Banner Elk, North Carolina

Back in the late 1970s, the editor of the now-defunct Mountain Living Magazine, Jim Morton, was preparing to include a Woolly Worm Forecast in the winter issue of the magazine. He photographed the first Woolly Worm he saw to use in formulating the prediction and illustrating his story, but the next day he saw a second worm that looked completely different from the!

 “That’s when it struck me that we needed some formal procedure to use to decide which was going to be the official worm for making the winter forecast,” said Morton.

The Woolly Worm races begin around 9:30 a.m. Each heat consists of 25 worms and races continue all day until the grand final around 4 p.m. The winning worm on Saturday is declared the official winter forecasting agent. The Sunday worm races are for prestige, fun and small prizes.

http://www.woollyworm.com/

----------


## oyarde

> I think that joke is older than Oyarde.


Yeah ,maybe , I do not care  if my young friends poke fun at me , but it would be more tolerable if the sent me something nice , like a craft beer six pack or something , LOL , or bought something from me....

----------


## oyarde

> I think that joke is older than Oyarde.


, 
Kind of like this one , Old guy explains to retard census worker , or fill in the blank dumbass , about " no daylight saving time " . Only the gubmit white man can sell snake oil that you trim off a pc. of the blanket , sew it on the other end  and the blanket is longer , LOL

----------


## green73

> Yeah ,maybe , I do not care  if my young friends poke fun at me , but it would be more tolerable if the sent me something nice , like a craft beer six pack or something , LOL , or bought something from me....


Oyarde, I'd buy all your trinkets and wares if I had  the gold of a king.

----------


## oyarde

> Oyarde, I'd buy all your trinkets and wares if I had  the gold of a king.


I can always find something in your price range , but more importantly , I need an address to send you a couple gifts while I am still sane

----------


## oyarde

> Oyarde, I'd buy all your trinkets and wares if I had  the gold of a king.


Kings have no gold , unless they have taken it from others  . I am king here and I earned it all .Easy to be king here , buy a little land , arm yourself , and let all others know you will defend it to the death and that there will be others who will do the same on that event , LOL

----------


## green73

Oyarde, we will meet one day. It may not be on this plane, but it will happen, and when it does, all the gold and trinkets in the world will be but a laugh to us.

----------


## oyarde

> 37th Annual Woolly Worm Festival
> 
> OCTOBER 18th AND 19th, 2014
> 
> Downtown Banner Elk, North Carolina
> 
> Back in the late 1970s, the editor of the now-defunct Mountain Living Magazine, Jim Morton, was preparing to include a Woolly Worm Forecast in the winter issue of the magazine. He photographed the first Woolly Worm he saw to use in formulating the prediction and illustrating his story, but the next day he saw a second worm that looked completely different from the!
> 
>  “That’s when it struck me that we needed some formal procedure to use to decide which was going to be the official worm for making the winter forecast,” said Morton.
> ...


Wooly worm races , I expected as much , I cannot let the Mrs know of such , or while picking persimmons , she would think she had the winning wooly worm and torture me by making me go while complaining that I was not gathering firewood .

----------


## oyarde

> Oyarde, we will meet one day. It may not be on this plane, but it will happen, and when it does, all the gold and trinkets in the world will be but a laugh to us.


Yes , they will .

----------


## oyarde

I am actually hoping for a nice , mild winter and sunny and 60 until Thanksgiving

----------


## Root

I'm hoping for a very cold winter.  Sooner the better.  Can't wait to be skiing again.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

If it does turn out to be a cold winter, what kind of stove will you be using to heat your place ?

----------


## oyarde

> I'm hoping for a very cold winter.  Sooner the better.  Can't wait to be skiing again.


Lol , I have seen lots of snow in winters that did not seem so bad , it is the Temp,'s that bother me , I mean , hell , at my age , anything in the teens  or below pretty well sucks , especially if there is any wind .

----------


## fr33

When will this "winter" start. I look forward to it. I'm tired of sweating my ass off in October.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

The colder the winter around here the better.  A harsh winter cuts down on the ticks and chiggers and such.

----------


## green73

> The colder the winter around here the better.  A harsh winter cuts down on the ticks and chiggers and such.


And slugs. Fu, slugs!

----------


## Root

> Lol , I have seen lots of snow in winters that did not seem so bad , it is the Temp,'s that bother me , I mean , hell , at my age , anything in the teens  or below pretty well sucks , especially if there is any wind .


I'll take consistently cold.  It allows for a decent man-made snow. The freeze/thaw cycle is the worst.

----------


## invisible

The utility company here just got their rate increase approved, so of course it'll be a cold winter.

----------


## Suzanimal

I've had enough cold weather, I hope we have a mild winter. About three years ago we had the perfect winter, I never even pulled out my heavy coat. A hoodie winter, that's what I want.

----------


## green73

> I've had enough cold weather, I hope we have a mild winter. About three years ago we had the perfect winter, I never even pulled out my heavy coat. A hoodie winter, that's what I want.


How were the pests the next season? Cold keeps the pests away.

----------


## Suzanimal

> How were the pests the next season? Cold keeps the pests away.


The bugs are always bad, a cold winter doesn't seem to matter too much around here.

----------


## green73

> The bugs are always bad, a cold winter doesn't seem to matter too much around here.


How do you grow anything edible?

----------


## Suzanimal

> How do you grow anything edible?


Plant enough for the critters.

----------


## green73

> Plant enough for the critters.


Fug the critters. Put them on the dinner plate.

----------


## amy31416

> The bugs are always bad, a cold winter doesn't seem to matter too much around here.


Here either. The ticks were horrible, along with spiders and crickets.

Am I racist for super-hating black and brown bugs?

----------


## green73

...

----------


## Suzanimal

> Here either. The ticks were horrible, along with spiders and crickets.
> 
> Am I racist for super-hating black and brown bugs?


The only things that really bother me are the waterbugs (about 2" long roaches).

----------


## green73

> The only things that really bother me are the waterbugs (about 2" long roaches).


They are harmless. Shouldn't affect skinny dipping.

----------


## Suzanimal

> They are harmless. Shouldn't affect skinny dipping.


The only bug that's ever interrupted my skinny dipping are the hornets that built over the pool two summers ago. The bastards built in the highest eve of the house, I couldn't find bug spray that would shoot that far and had to call the exterminator.

----------


## green73

> The only bug that's ever interrupted my skinny dipping are the hornets that built over the pool two summers ago. The bastards built in the highest eve of the house, I couldn't find bug spray that would shoot that far and had to call the exterminator.


Thank gawd for professionals.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Thank gawd for professionals.


Yes, those bees were scary and mean. The interesting thing was the hummingbirds hated them and would attack them which was kinda cool to watch.

----------


## green73

> Yes, those bees were scary and mean. The interesting thing was the hummingbirds hated them and would attack them which was kinda cool to watch.


I've always thought humming birds were the biggest badasses, N.A.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I've always thought humming birds were the biggest badasses, N.A.


They're pretty aggressive. My Mom put out four feeders and they would fight over them. They would start chasing each other around and sometimes they wouldn't be paying attention and get stuck in the screen.

----------


## amy31416

> The only things that really bother me are the waterbugs (about 2" long roaches).


Jesus freaking Christ. Yuck.

We Yankees know nothing of such horrors.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Jesus freaking Christ. Yuck.
> 
> We Yankees know nothing of such horrors.


 They do freak out the yankees. Yankees don't seem to be afraid of snakes either until they run across an 10 ft long coachwhip or rat snake. They're not venomous but they're scary looking. I found one of these guys in my garage summer before last and they're pretty freaky too. The one I found was bright yellow all over.

----------


## green73

> Jesus freaking Christ. Yuck.
> 
> We Yankees know nothing of such horrors.


Um, Manassas?

----------


## moostraks

> El Niño vs La Niña makes for strange weather patterns.  Before, y'all had it cold while we seemed to skip winter altogether.  This year it may be that y'all will have a mild winter while we get blitzed.


Yeah, I was all excited when I found the woolly worm. Then I saw the Farmer's Bulletin said my worm had some issues. So guess we get to see whether the worm or the humans are accurate. I am cheering the worm on because last year we got to some -25 and my kitchen did not get above around 10 degrees all the next day with an oil space heater running and the boiler chugging along. It was cold! Farmers says it is supposed to be even colder this year.

----------


## oyarde

This $#@! is out of control. I have to wear my fancy ass , flannel lined pants tomorrow to work , and broke out my sheep skin lined flannel jacket to wear under my  flannel lined canvas jacket..... been wearing the real wool socks for several days ....

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## oyarde

> 


Oh my . Guess the young fellas better hope for an early spring .

----------


## fr33

It's been cold here. 20s to 50s. It snowed last night a little. I'm not complaining. I'm glad to not be sweating.

----------


## fr33

This just happened a few minutes ago.

----------


## phill4paul

> Shaving has officially been suspended until April. The fellas who are willing to wade through a little brush will be rewarded, the others will just have to do without.


 Quite right. Hunting season is about to open.

----------


## Natural Citizen

I got up super early this moring and was going to go to the gym for an hour or so but when I walked outside I completely changed my mind. The wind is freezing and blowing at like 25 mph or so. Top layer of soil on my lawn is frozen and everything. The crap of it is that I was just outside in shorts not two days ago. It was beautiful. Well, considering it's Fall. I literally said to myself f this, I'm going back inside.

----------


## oyarde

> I got up super early this moring and was going to go to the gym for an hour or so but when I walked outside I completely changed my mind. The wind is freezing and blowing at like 25 mph or so. Top layer of soil on my lawn is frozen and everything. The crap of it is that I was just outside in shorts not two days ago. It was beautiful. Well, considering it's Fall. I literally said to myself f this, I'm going back inside.


Yeah , I was out earlier feeding and watering the livestock . It was  nasty for Nov. , eleven degrees , wind chill below zero .

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Yeah , I was out earlier feeding and watering the livestock . It was  nasty for Nov. , eleven degrees , wind chill below zero .


Yep. Kind of sucks when it just shows up out of no place. That's a job first thing in the AM too, huh? I remember those days.

----------


## donnay

32.6 °F here and the wind is blowing like a mad bastard--gust at 35 mph.  Snow squalls earlier this morning.  The sun is out now, but it is still freakin' cold.  Brrrrrrrr.

----------


## phill4paul

> 32.6 °F here and the wind is blowing like a mad bastard--gust at 35 mph.  Snow squalls earlier this morning.  The sun is out now, but it is still freakin' cold.  Brrrrrrrr.


   31 degrees here in the Piedmont of North Cackalackey. Nice steady wind. Time to head for some beer and start chopping wood.

----------


## amy31416

It's damned cold here too, but I seem to be the only one who really feels it. My kid got her dad's Midwestern cold resistance, so they can run around clothed in shorts, while I'm wearing a robe, socks and slippers and a parka--indoors. Having grown up in Erie, PA (not far from Buffalo, NY), you'd think I'd have built up a tolerance to it. Nope.

----------


## oyarde

> It's damned cold here too, but I seem to be the only one who really feels it. My kid got her dad's Midwestern cold resistance, so they can run around clothed in shorts, while I'm wearing a robe, socks and slippers and a parka--indoors. Having grown up in Erie, PA (not far from Buffalo, NY), you'd think I'd have built up a tolerance to it. Nope.


It is an age thing , maybe. when I was her age I was immune to heat or cold ,I was pretty much immune to heat until I got AC.By then , I had done a crap load of work and pd a lot of taxes already. Cold , I think is different , unless you are out in it ea yr. , you become less  tolerant or , at least where you dislike it more, then age ads to that , or maybe we just get smarter and know the arthritis , tendonitis , gout , etc feel better by the fire with a drink . If I had been 14 yrs old today , after feeding and watering the livestock I would have been organizing a football game after we skipped school , shot some rabbits  for dinner and then sipped Bourbon while we skinned them , LOL. Instead , I feed & watered the animals , went to work , pd a bunch more taxes  . I definitely know which one was more fun

----------


## Natural Citizen

I've got a new attitude. May help me to get through the freezing winter.

----------


## oyarde

> Quite right. Hunting season is about to open.


When I got home , I looked around in the pumpkin patch , garden , potato  field, and tree line for deer and rabbits ,checked the chicken coops for Bigfoot , Chupacabra , no luck  ,but I do have bluegill ,frog legs , doves, bass , wild turkey , pheasant, tame turkey, chicken , Ham, bell peppers , pork chops ,bacon , squirrel , dried apples, meatloafs,  lasagna   and wood duck in the freezer.  Olives , Sausage, smoked oysters, tuna, green  beans, corn,relish, cranberries, cherries , blueberries , strawberries, mushrooms , broth , oranges , etc canned in the pantry,onions & potatoes on the breezeway    . After last winter , I prepared for the worst . If Danke would just bring more ammo & beer & help me chop wood, I would be set

----------


## Natural Citizen

> When I got home , I looked around in the pumpkin patch , garden , potato  field, and tree line for deer and rabbits ,checked the chicken coops for Bigfoot , Chupacabra , no luck  ,but I do have bluegill ,frog legs , doves, bass , wild turkey , pheasant, tame turkey, chicken , Ham, bell peppers , pork chops ,bacon , squirrel , dried apples, meatloafs,  lasagna   and wood duck in the freezer.  Olives , Sausage, smoked oysters, tuna, green  beans, corn,relish, cranberries, cherries , blueberries , strawberries, mushrooms , broth , oranges , etc canned in the pantry,onions & potatoes on the breezeway    . After last winter , I prepared for the worst . If Danke would just bring more ammo & beer & help me chop wood, I would be set


Looks like you're out of bread and milk, oyarde. Don't get caught with yer overalls down. We had a flurry earlier and my wife had went to the grocery store for laundry soap and when she got home, she said that every line was backed up into the aisles. Everyone had a loaf of bread and a gallon of milk. I think it's some kind of ritual or something but they me be sold out by the time you get there.

----------


## oyarde

> Looks like you're out of bread and milk, oyarde. Don't get caught with yer overalls down. We had a flurry earlier and my wife had went to the grocery store for laundry soap and when she got home, she said that every line was backed up into the aisles. Everyone had a loaf of bread and a gallon of milk. I think it's some kind of ritual or something but they me be sold out by the time you get there.


I can get by without those , I have canned milk to make gravy with  , the Mrs can make me some persimmon bread or blueberry muffins , LO

----------


## oyarde

Nothing worse than crazy people @ a store , I worked @ a grocer when I was 15 .

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I can get by without those , I have canned milk to make gravy with  , the Mrs can make me some persimmon bread or blueberry muffins , LO


Yeah, I figgered so. I haven't had persimmons in a long time. We have a few of those trees scattered about down on the old home place. Almost forget what they taste like to be honest. It's been that long. Nothing beats homemade white gravy either. You've got it pretty good out there, oyarde.

----------


## donnay

Mmmm persimmons...They are sooooo good. 

25.6 °F  winds still gusting to 25 mph today.  Brrrr rabbit.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

it's 22° in Aiken SC


brrrrrr

----------


## willwash

Do any real people (ie, those who do not stand to gain in some way from the imposition of envirofascism) actually believe in global warming anymore?

----------


## pcosmar

this morning

----------


## oyarde

> this morning


You have my sympathy . My mercury just got back to 20 , finally ,probably the high since Sat , I probably have burned a rick of wood since Sun.The wind is finally tailing off. Supposed to get back in the 30 to 50 range here in the next 7 days and rain three days .I Will probably shut the fire down in another day and use the furnace for 2 0r 3 days .

----------


## amy31416

> It is an age thing , maybe. when I was her age I was immune to heat or cold ,I was pretty much immune to heat until I got AC.By then , I had done a crap load of work and pd a lot of taxes already. Cold , I think is different , unless you are out in it ea yr. , you become less  tolerant or , at least where you dislike it more, then age ads to that , or maybe we just get smarter and know the arthritis , tendonitis , gout , etc feel better by the fire with a drink . If I had been 14 yrs old today , after feeding and watering the livestock I would have been organizing a football game after we skipped school , shot some rabbits  for dinner and then sipped Bourbon while we skinned them , LOL. Instead , I feed & watered the animals , went to work , pd a bunch more taxes  . I definitely know which one was more fun


His mother's got it too. But they have no heat tolerance--no problem for me. I think it's a matter of how bulky a person is, and my kid still has some of the baby fat, along with a fast metabolism.

----------


## oyarde

> His mother's got it too. But they have no heat tolerance--no problem for me. I think it's a matter of how bulky a person is, and my kid still has some of the baby fat, along with a fast metabolism.


I lost my baby fat by 5 0r 6 and started getting a little back at 50 , LOL

----------


## Carlybee

> Yeah, I figgered so. I haven't had persimmons in a long time. We have a few of those trees scattered about down on the old home place. Almost forget what they taste like to be honest. It's been that long. Nothing beats homemade white gravy either. You've got it pretty good out there, oyarde.


I made the  mistake of biting into an unripe persimmon recently...turned my mouth inside out

----------


## oyarde

> I made the  mistake of biting into an unripe persimmon recently...turned my mouth inside out


Yeah , I have eaten them ,still not bad , the deer eat them, I need to figure out how to make some hard cider out of that flavor  , be a good breakfast drink after coffee , LOL

----------


## Natural Citizen

It's 2 freaking degrees. 2...

With the wind chill its -19. And 40mph wind for a solid week straight to go along with it.

----------


## pcosmar

> It's 2 freaking degrees. 2...
> 
> With the wind chill its -19. And 40mph wind for a solid week straight to go along with it.


-20 this morning. Been below zero (for the highs) for days.

Supposed to get above zero (11 predicted) later today.

It's a 3 fire morning.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

It hit 11 degrees here this am. Not the coldest winter I've known but still pretty frosty. About to go driving up to Charleston WV dealing with plenty of snow and single digits. Overall though it hasn't been as cold as I expected this year. It has been really dry though, which was good for my car that leaked a year a go and needed dehumidifying.

----------


## pcosmar

> It hit 11 degrees here this am. Not the coldest winter I've known but still pretty frosty. About to go driving up to Charleston WV dealing with plenty of snow and single digits. Overall though it hasn't been as cold as I expected this year. It has been really dry though, which was good for my car that leaked a year a go and needed dehumidifying.


All in all it has been a mild winter. (The ash berries were right)
Even mild for Michigan is  harsh,, but February seems to be the worst of it. (so far)

not like last winter that was sub zero all the way through.

----------


## oyarde

Danke was right , I will be pitching wood a couple days this week .Probably toss some tomorrow morning.

----------


## FunkBuddha

> I've got a new attitude. May help me to get through the freezing winter.


Hmmm. I'm not sure why, but that somehow describes how I feel this morning.

----------


## phill4paul

> It hit 11 degrees here this am. Not the coldest winter I've known but still pretty frosty. About to go driving up to Charleston WV dealing with plenty of snow and single digits. Overall though it hasn't been as cold as I expected this year. It has been really dry though, which was good for my car that leaked a year a go and needed dehumidifying.


  Have a safe trip, Gunny.

----------


## oyarde

hope Danke is OK up there and he has not gone to the dark side and become a Wendigo .

----------


## acptulsa

When I wake up to twenty F and enough snow to reach my shoelaces, I can always count on y'all to help me count my many blessings.

----------


## Working Poor

> Since you should have time off in the Great White North this winter Danke , if you travel directly west , I could use a few extra , straight , wild rose clippings to use as arrow shafts for my new arrow points , you know , just in case I run out of ammo , LOL


I have loads of them send me your address. Also instruction on how to make them for myself.

----------


## 69360

It was -23 here Friday night. 

Furnace shut off in the middle of the night. Woke at 4 am to 60 inside. Decided to run to the gas station for some diesel to dump in the oil tank. Truck barely started, it stalled as soon as I let the clutch out, the oil in the transmission is like tar at those temps. Had to sit there for 5 mins holding the gas. Let it warm up for a half hour still no heat at all. Drove to the gas station with 2 coats and gloves on. By the time I got the air bled out of the oil line and the furnace going it was down to 55 inside. Furnace ran for 7 hours straight to get back up to 70. 

Snow and ice came off the roof and broke my oil tank level gauge. I was meaning to fix it and thought I had enough, I can usually make it all or most of the winter on 1 tank. This year I ran out mid feb. 

It's been really cold. We have 4-5 feet on the ground and nowhere left to pile the snow. I shoveled 3 feet off the roofs the other day.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> It was -23 here Friday night. 
> 
> Furnace shut off in the middle of the night. Woke at 4 am to 60 inside. Decided to run to the gas station for some diesel to dump in the oil tank. Truck barely started, it stalled as soon as I let the clutch out, the oil in the transmission is like tar at those temps. Had to sit there for 5 mins holding the gas. Let it warm up for a half hour still no heat at all. Drove to the gas station with 2 coats and gloves on. By the time I got the air bled out of the oil line and the furnace going it was down to 55 inside. Furnace ran for 7 hours straight to get back up to 70. 
> 
> Snow and ice came off the roof and broke my oil tank level gauge. I was meaning to fix it and thought I had enough, I can usually make it all or most of the winter on 1 tank. This year I ran out mid feb. 
> 
> It's been really cold. We have 4-5 feet on the ground and nowhere left to pile the snow. I shoveled 3 feet off the roofs the other day.


Dang. That sucks. At least you got some oil in there. I've always, in the back of my mind, wanted to buy a piece of property up there just to maybe enjoy some real winter but I don't know after reading this one.

----------


## amy31416

70? Who keeps the temp at 70 anymore?

We keep it at 58, and that's only because we have a kid--otherwise it'd be at 55.

----------


## BV2

Cold weather isn't an issue if you dress for it.  That's all I'm sayin'.  Layers>Other modes of dressing.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Dang. That sucks. At least you got some oil in there. I've always, in the back of my mind, wanted to buy a piece of property up there just to maybe enjoy some real winter but I don't know after reading this one.


I was just out piling it up with the backhoe. I have dump piles over 15 feet tall.

Was -18 here last night and windy as hell. Was driving north from the seacoast last night and watched a guy get sideways and flip his truck into a snowbank when the wind got him.

Winter is for real here and you *fight* it, tooth and nail, for about three months every year.

Weird $#@! starts to happen to *everything* exposed to extreme cold.

That said, winter is a beautiful sight up here and wouldn't live anywhere else. 

I tried continuous summer in both Florida and Caribbean and it about drove me nuts.

69360 had a run of bad luck, I hope he gets that sight glass fixed, on an outside tank, that can let water in once things start to melt a little bit and that's a problem you do *not* want, ask me how I know.

Lesson learned, never rely on a single heat source.

My primary is wood, secondary is hot water baseboard oil from the home's main system, third back up is propane catalytic from the cookstove tank, fourth back up is electric from about 6 different space heaters of various designs, fifth back up is kerosene, using multiple Aladdin style oil lamps that make about 6500 BTU each.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> 70? Who keeps the temp at 70 anymore?
> 
> We keep it at 58, and that's only because we have a kid--otherwise it'd be at 55.


Was thinking the same thing.

My first home in Maine was a house trailer, which I'm pretty sure 69360 said he had as well, an outside oil tank would indicate that, and I kept my inside temp settings at 60. He's got to be burning a pretty good amount of "winter blend" to keep it at 70.

But that stuff was 80 cents a gallon back in the late 90s, I hate to think what it costs now. "straight" Number 2 oil is about $3.00 - $3.50.

All the hot water baseboard heat zones in my home now are set to 55, and that's only to ensure that they trip online if the fire in the woodstove goes out.

Sitting at my desk right now, in my office, it's a comfy 63 in here with an oil lamp burning to take a little of the chill off (the door is closed) and it's -5 outside.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> 70? Who keeps the temp at 70 anymore?.


Mother nature? I may have to turn on the A/C tonight...

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I was just out piling it up with the backhoe. I have dump piles over 15 feet tall.
> 
> Was -18 here last night and windy as hell. Was driving north from the seacoast last night and watched a guy get sideways and flip his truck into a snowbank when the wind got him.
> 
> Winter is for real here and you *fight* it, tooth and nail, for about three months every year.
> 
> Weird $#@! starts to happen to *everything* exposed to extreme cold.
> 
> That said, winter is a beautiful sight up here and wouldn't live anywhere else. 
> ...



I was thinking about maybe buying some land and building one of those prefab log cabin homes. I don't know. It's seriously in the back of my head. I grew up in the mountains so stuff like that isn't anything that I haven't learned to live with. I'm just lazy in my old age when it comes to the tending of the homestead. It is a lifestyle, though, and once you're acclimated it's just like second nature. 

But then you miss it when you haven't lived it in a while too. Which is where I am at the moment. If I did decide to do that I don't know that I'd live there year round. Maybe just a few months in the winter or fall. That foliage is nice up that way. In my younger days I used to travel up that way a lot. Boston, NH, Vermont, New England. Nice places, for sure.

15 ft is a lot of snow pile, though. I saw you mention about the backhoe before but thought that maybe a front end loader would work better. I suppose that the backhowe is better now that you mention having to scoop it in piles.

----------


## Origanalist

> I was thinking about maybe buying some land and building one of those prefab log cabin homes. I don't know. It's seriously in the back of my head. I grew up in the mountains so stuff like that isn't anything that I haven't learned to live with. I'm just lazy in my old age when it comes to the tending of the homestead. It is a lifestyle, though, and once you're acclimated it's just like second nature. 
> 
> But then you miss it when you haven't lived it in a while too. Which is where I am at the moment. If I did decide to do that I don't know that I'd live there year round. Maybe just a few months in the winter or fall. That foliage is nice up that way. In my younger days I used to travel up that way a lot. Boston, NH, Vermont, New England. Nice places, for sure.
> 
> 15 ft is a lot of snow pile, though. I saw you mention about the backhoe before but thought that maybe a front end loader would work better. I suppose that the backhowe is better now that you mention having to scoop it in piles.


Are you really as badass as your picture?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> hope Danke is OK up there and he has not gone to the dark side and become a Wendigo .


I thought he already was.

----------


## Danke

> 70? Who keeps the temp at 70 anymore?
> 
> We keep it at 58, and that's only because we have a kid--otherwise it'd be at 55.


You just made Jimmy Carter smile.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> 15 ft is a lot of snow pile, though. I saw you mention about the backhoe before but thought that maybe a front end loader would work better. I suppose that the backhowe is better now that you mention having to scoop it in piles.




I push with the front bucket and then when the piles get too high I scoop it up and dump it in a central pile behind the cars.




> I was thinking about maybe buying some land and building one of those prefab log cabin homes. I don't know. It's seriously in the back of my head. I grew up in the mountains so stuff like that isn't anything that I haven't learned to live with. I'm just lazy in my old age when it comes to the tending of the homestead. It is a lifestyle, though, and once you're acclimated it's just like second nature.


Good planning will help with that, keep the outside goodies to an absolute minimum.

----------


## specsaregood

> 70? Who keeps the temp at 70 anymore?
> 
> We keep it at 58, and that's only because we have a kid--otherwise it'd be at 55.


To hell with that. I keep it at 70 in the winter and 80 in the summer.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> To hell with that. I keep it at 70 in the winter and 80 in the summer.


Ugh...I got a heat headache just thinking about that.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Are you really as badass as your picture?


Nah. I'm pretty passive, really. I can probably still lug firewood and whatnot, though. Pop used to make us stick our arms out and carry that $#@! up the holler to the house. Remember those days? I had to do it with a few deer too.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

y'all should spend the winters here in the sunbelt region. (the lower elevations in particular)

----------


## specsaregood

..

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I push with the front bucket and then when the piles get too high I scoop it up and dump it in a central pile behind the cars.
> 
> 
> 
> Good planning will help with that, keep the outside goodies to an absolute minimum.


Yeah, I should have known it probably had a bucket on the front. Heh. 


I was thinking maybe something with a nice and simple flate grade but the hills are nice too. I don't know. I won't be doing anything like that until junior is out of college and squared away, though.

Good to know where I can get a backhoe if'n I want a basement and some french drains, though.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Meh, I loved florida in august and my time living at 12°N.


Bleh, around 45° and north is fine by me.

----------


## amy31416

> You just made Jimmy Carter smile.


There are certain expenses where there is zero (or negative) ROI, heating is one of them--unless you chop your own wood.

----------


## pcosmar

> Dang. That sucks. At least you got some oil in there. I've always, in the back of my mind, wanted to buy a piece of property up there just to maybe enjoy some real winter but I don't know after reading this one.


Have I got a deal for you.
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...4-Buy-the-Farm

I'm an old Phart and unemployed. I keep this farm house warm on wood and oil.. 
Wood mostly and use the oil furnace to raise the temp to keep the Girl happy.

in serious cold ,, it has never dropped below 55 in the house,, ( I do have to sleep sometimes) but the Parlor stove will warm it back up nicely.

----------


## pcosmar

> 70? Who keeps the temp at 70 anymore?
> 
> We keep it at 58, and that's only because we have a kid--otherwise it'd be at 55.


I try,,
 Because,  the girl. 
I usually keep it close,, though it cools off some during the night when I sleep. I warm it back up in the mornings.

When she is at work I don't bother,, 65-68 is fine.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Have I got a deal for you.
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...4-Buy-the-Farm
> 
> I'm an old Phart and unemployed. I keep this farm house warm on wood and oil.. 
> Wood mostly and use the oil furnace to raise the temp to keep the Girl happy.
> 
> in serious cold ,, it has never dropped below 55 in the house,, ( I do have to sleep sometimes) but the Parlor stove will warm it back up nicely.



Yeah, I saw that thread. That's a good deal, really. Michigan just isn't me, though, pcosmar. Northeast states are nice in the fall and winter, though. Well...it sounds like the winters are brutal after reading some of the comments here. I'm just looking to maybe build a little getaway spot for a few months out of the year or so. Seems like the air is cleaner up there too.

----------


## pcosmar

> Yeah, I saw that thread. That's a good deal, really. Michigan just isn't me, though, pcosmar. Northeast states are nice in the fall and winter, though. Well...it sounds like the winters are brutal after reading some of the comments here. I'm just looking to maybe build a little getaway spot for a few months out of the year or so. Seems like the air is cleaner up there too.


The harsh winters are an issue,, but my ancestors carved out a life here .. (Yoopers are hardy stock)
SHTF,, and the scavengers will not be headed this way.

----------


## 69360

> Was thinking the same thing.
> 
> My first home in Maine was a house trailer, which I'm pretty sure 69360 said he had as well, an outside oil tank would indicate that, and I kept my inside temp settings at 60. He's got to be burning a pretty good amount of "winter blend" to keep it at 70.
> 
> But that stuff was 80 cents a gallon back in the late 90s, I hate to think what it costs now. "straight" Number 2 oil is about $3.00 - $3.50.
> 
> All the hot water baseboard heat zones in my home now are set to 55, and that's only to ensure that they trip online if the fire in the woodstove goes out.
> 
> Sitting at my desk right now, in my office, it's a comfy 63 in here with an oil lamp burning to take a little of the chill off (the door is closed) and it's -5 outside.


Yeah it's a single wide. I bought mostly for the land well and septic. I'm going to build a house here. It's a real nice lot, 4 miles to the ocean, but set back 1/8 mile into the woods. Surrounded on 3 side by a nature preserve so no neighbors ever. Probably one of those precut log cabin kits, but I'm still shopping. I'm going to a cabin show saturday.

The older I get, the more heat I need to be comfortable. When I was younger 62 was ok, then it crept up to 65, now 68. Now at 62 my nose runs and I get sick all winter. The furnace cuts off at 70 and on at 68. 

I use K1, #2 can wax and plug the filter in the cold we get. It's 3.29 right  now. I'm filling the tank because prices are on the upswing again. Last year I made it on 1 tank, this winter has been rough.

I changed out the level gauge yesterday. 

When I build I'm done with oil heat, I will have a woodstove with a propane monitor heater for backup.

----------


## Suzanimal

We had an ice storm last night. Trees came down and my power was out from 3am to about 11:30 am, that kind of sucked but my mom made cowboy coffee on the grill so it could've been worse. I normally keep our house at 72 and I'm glad because we lost heat but the house was still warm enough this morning without having to build a fire in the fireplace.

----------


## phill4paul

Just shoveled off the 1 inch of granulated winter mix off the walk and porch. I'm soooo tuckered I'm gonna need a beer.  So much for the N.C. snowpocalypse. Some of the roads were a little messy this morning. Meh.

----------


## donnay

> We had an ice storm last night. Trees came down and my power was out from 3am to about 11:30 am, that kind of sucked but my mom made cowboy coffee on the grill so it could've been worse. I normally keep our house at 72 and I'm glad because we lost heat but the house was still warm enough this morning without having to build a fire in the fireplace.



This always works as a source of heat.

----------


## FunkBuddha

Ive been without power since about 8 pm last night. I'm sitting out by the fire drinking some campfire coffee and cooking a pot of beans. I sent the wife and kids to the in laws house.

Its soooo quiet. I'm in heaven.  Although a bottle of spiced rum or some Tennessee whiskey would be nice.

----------


## Suzanimal

This explains why my power was out for so long. Looks like something from The Walking Dead but it's a photo of the some of the damage caused by the ice storm last night.

----------


## donnay

> This explains why my power was out for so long. Looks like something from The Walking Dead but it's a photo of the some of the damage caused by the ice storm last night.



Ice storms always do lots of damage to trees and power lines.  *SIGH*

----------


## Suzanimal

I'm going to write down the instructions for this. I hate to build a fire if the power's only going to be out for a short while and this seems like an ideal solution when you want a little extra heat.




> This always works as a source of heat.

----------


## oyarde

My thingie says it is 74 degrees in here right now , I have the furnace shut off , supposed to be minus 3 in the morning , ten degrees later in the morning , then minus 6 degrees by dark , back to 20 by Fri afternoon , as warm today as it will be by then .Month from now , I will be plowing and planting potatoes, come on St Patrick's  Day

----------


## pcosmar

> It's 3.29 right  now. I'm filling the tank because prices are on the upswing again. Last year I made it on 1 tank, this winter has been rough.


Wow.. Fuel prices are high where you are..
What is pump Diesel running?

I put 10 gal in mine for cold mornings.. at $2.58 a gal.
Off Road (red dye) runs $2.31 presently,, but the pump was damaged so I had to get regular.

It just warmed up to -10. I'm out to split some more wood.

----------


## oyarde

> Wow.. Fuel prices are high where you are..
> What is pump Diesel running?
> 
> I put 10 gal in mine for cold mornings.. at $2.58 a gal.
> Off Road (red dye) runs $2.31 presently,, but the pump was damaged so I had to get regular.
> 
> It just warmed up to -10. I'm out to split some more wood.


I just got in from the feed lot ,looks like I am up to minus three now .

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## pcosmar

> 


*Wind Chill* (it is a reality)

I don't even post that $#@!,, just the ambient temps. 

exception (from the advisory)



> PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...
> 
> A WIND CHILL ADVISORY MEANS THAT VERY COLD AIR AND GUSTY WINDS
> WILL COMBINE TO GENERATE LOW WIND CHILLS. THIS WILL RESULT IN
> FROST BITE AND LEAD TO HYPOTHERMIA IF PRECAUTIONS ARE NOT TAKEN.
> IF YOU MUST VENTURE OUTDOORS...MAKE SURE YOU WEAR A HAT AND
> GLOVES.


unprotected skin will freeze solid (and die) in minutes.

an unprotected human life expectancy is minutes. It is lethal cold.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Damn... It's actually nice weather here. I've been able to work outside relatively comfortably for the last couple of days. Normally this would have been the coldest time of year but apparently this year the cold has moved across the Atlantic. Good luck.

----------


## fatjohn

Indians and humour...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Yeah it's a single wide. I bought mostly for the land well and septic. I'm going to build a house here. It's a real nice lot, 4 miles to the ocean, but set back 1/8 mile into the woods. Surrounded on 3 side by a nature preserve so no neighbors ever. Probably one of those precut log cabin kits, but I'm still shopping. I'm going to a cabin show saturday.
> 
> The older I get, the more heat I need to be comfortable. When I was younger 62 was ok, then it crept up to 65, now 68. Now at 62 my nose runs and I get sick all winter. The furnace cuts off at 70 and on at 68. 
> 
> I use K1, #2 can wax and plug the filter in the cold we get. It's 3.29 right  now. I'm filling the tank because prices are on the upswing again. Last year I made it on 1 tank, this winter has been rough.
> 
> I changed out the level gauge yesterday. 
> 
> When I build I'm done with oil heat, I will have a woodstove with a propane monitor heater for backup.


If you want to save some money, and the oil company will sell it to you, you *can* use straight number 2, and add this:



I used it for five years over in my Maine house trailer with an outside tank.

Never had an issue.

Good deal you swapped out that gauge.

I discovered this when I had to treat a bunch of fuel that got water contaminated because of a broken sight gauge, broken exactly the same way yours was.

That was three days of crawling around in mud and ice and snow that you don't want to go through, draining water and thawing fuel lines.

----------


## amy31416

Yeah. I really need a woodstove. Propane can get pretty expensive too and we're going through it far too quickly. Last bill to refill the tank was close to $1k.

----------


## oyarde

> Yeah. I really need a woodstove. Propane can get pretty expensive too and we're going through it far too quickly. Last bill to refill the tank was close to $1k.


Propane & electric heat are enough to wreck finances( delay future plans in winter) if you live in a cold climate and are an avg working person. I have lived two places that were all electric with propane for the furnace , only thing saved me was one had a great fireplace the other as well and a wood stove .I was younger then , still had teenagers to feed etc .Never again . Only thing I have electric now are lights , furnace blower ( which I can get by without ) and oven ignition on the gas stove. Otherwise , wood stoves , gas water heater, gas stove , gas grill , oil lamps , lots of lamp oil , propane tanks for the grill , charcoal grill, gas lanterns , tanks , wicks , extra oil lamp wicks, stick matches , outdoor wood fired grill/fire pit ,firewood , chainsaws , axes , Bow saws , blades , splitting mauls , wedges , wood splitter, smoker , etc .  You get warm doing it , you get warm burning it and save money you can just save or spend on something like beer, the butcher shop etc ,

----------


## amy31416

> Propane & electric heat are enough to wreck finances( delay future plans in winter) if you live in a cold climate and are an avg working person. I have lived two places that were all electric with propane for the furnace , only thing saved me was one had a great fireplace the other as well and a wood stove .I was younger then , still had teenagers to feed etc .Never again . Only thing I have electric now are lights , furnace blower ( which I can get by without ) and oven ignition on the gas stove. Otherwise , wood stoves , gas water heater, gas stove , gas grill , oil lamps , lots of lamp oil , propane tanks for the grill , charcoal grill, gas lanterns , tanks , wicks , extra oil lamp wicks, stick matches , outdoor wood fired grill/fire pit ,firewood , chainsaws , axes , Bow saws , blades , splitting mauls , wedges , wood splitter, smoker , etc .  You get warm doing it , you get warm burning it and save money you can just save or spend on something like beer, the butcher shop etc ,


And it's -19 degrees here right now. Blah. Have to go start the car up to make sure the cold didn't drain the battery.

----------


## pcosmar

> And it's -19 degrees here right now. Blah. Have to go start the car up to make sure the cold didn't drain the battery.


Unless you have to move it,, wait till the temp comes up.

it is -30 here.. Do not go out at all unless you absolutely have to go out.

The battery will come back up when the temp does. trying to start it now will kill it.

----------


## amy31416

> Unless you have to move it,, wait till the temp comes up.
> 
> it is -30 here.. Do not go out at all unless you absolutely have to go out.
> 
> The battery will come back up when the temp does. trying to start it now will kill it.


No choice, unfortunately.

----------


## pcosmar

> No choice, unfortunately.


I hate when that happens.
I will have to go out. But will wait till it comes up some.

No point at this point,, I know nothing will start. and I do not feel like exercising futility.

----------


## oyarde

I am up to four degrees.Looks like my finches and woodpeckers have gone through about four pounds of bird seed in the past week .

----------


## oyarde

This should be my last below zero evening for the winter . I am celebrating .

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful day yesterday and wasn't very cold this morning but temps dropped 40 degrees today.

----------


## amy31416

This winter was actually milder than last year, even though it was colder. We can actually get out of the driveway!

----------


## oyarde

> This winter was actually milder than last year, even though it was colder. We can actually get out of the driveway!


I am torn , not sure if I should blame it all on Danke for starting this thread or the global warming , vegetarian , low brain activity , pee the bed freaks ....

----------


## oyarde

Since I finally stopped collecting firewood two weeks ago , I am leaning toward blaming this all on Danke , at least until my daffodils bloom ....

----------


## TheTexan

Is winter coming?

Or is it gone

----------


## oyarde

> Indians and humour...


Pretty much , go from no taxes to full out socialism at best in no time and they think they are specially enlightened.Or in reality just evil or retarded, take your pick.

----------


## oyarde

Supposed to be above freezing tomorrow afternoon . Whoo HOO!

----------


## fr33

I definitely won't be trying any early outdoor gardening this year. Just like last year, almost all of our trees were either in bloom or budding before many freezes. Kaput!

----------


## 69360

We got some melt. I can see a few patches of dirt in the driveway. There is still a good 3 or 4 feet in the yard and the plow piles are still as tall as me.

It was -13 the other night. Supposed to be 40 next week, but refreezes every night. More snow predicted for next weekend. I think I will still have snow on the ground and not see grass until mid april like last year.

----------


## pcosmar

It is finally starting to moderate here,, we may be out of the subzero Deep Freeze.

It's not spring till I see a Robin.. and I don't see any.

----------


## oyarde

> I definitely won't be trying any early outdoor gardening this year. Just like last year, almost all of our trees were either in bloom or budding before many freezes. Kaput!


Ya , I do not even know if I will be able to get my potato field planted by the same time I always have, I should have a better guess here in the next few days .I got the plow ready today .

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Ya , I do not even know if I will be able to get my potato field planted by the same time I always have, I should have a better guess here in the next few days .I got the plow ready today .


We plant our early potatoes in those green house tunnels.. First crop at the end of April, early May. They are rather expensive at that time but really tasty.

----------


## Danke

> Ya , I do not even know if I will be able to get my potato field planted by the same time I always have, I should have a better guess here in the next few days .I got the plow ready today .

----------


## oyarde

I shoveled out my BBQ today , have not seen it in weeks.Sweet.

----------


## acptulsa

What?  Somebody's still talking about winter?

I got buzzed by a bee yesterday.  Plan to bike 15-20 miles today.  Have been biking several times this week, but I expect to actually sweat this time.

----------


## Suzanimal

> What?  Somebody's still talking about winter?
> 
> I got buzzed by a bee yesterday.  Plan to bike 15-20 miles today.  Have been biking several times this week, but I expect to actually sweat this time.


15-20 miles!!!! Damn, I'm impressed.

The high in Atlanta is 69 today. I plan on going for a run (only 2 miles) and drinking hooch on my patio.

----------


## acptulsa

Patio hooch.  Yes, that's on the agenda as well.

Not for the hooch, of course, but strictly for the vitamin D.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Patio hooch.  Yes, that's on the agenda as well.
> 
> Not for the hooch, of course, but strictly for the vitamin D.


Maybe I'll kill two birds with one stone - skip the run and tap that fresh box of Chillable Red in the fridge.

SCIENCE PROVES DRINKING WINE IS BETTER THAN GOING TO THE GYM
http://www.winerist.com/blog/entry/s...ing-to-the-gym

----------


## acptulsa

And what does science say about drinking wine in the gym?

I fully intend to ride buzzed, myself.  In fact, a bar with a patio is a wonderful motivation for this bicyclist.

----------


## Suzanimal

> And what does science say about drinking wine in the gym?
> 
> I fully intend to ride buzzed, myself.  In fact, a bar with a patio is a wonderful motivation for this bicyclist.


I like the way you think. I usually stay in my subdivision but it's only about a 3 1/2 mile run to my favorite hooch stand. A refreshing beverage would definitely inspire me to go the extra mile.

----------


## acptulsa

Isn't it nice to live in the civilized south?  I don't just mean because it's over 60 degrees, I mean because the possibility of Jogging While Intoxicated and Bicycling While Intoxicated laws don't even enter our heads.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Isn't it nice to live in the civilized south?  I don't just mean because it's over 60 degrees, I mean because the possibility of Jogging While Intoxicated and Bicycling While Intoxicated laws don't even enter our heads.


I know you can get a BUI but can you even get a JUI? 

LOL, I can see 'em trying to arrest me for a JUI. In my druken state, I'd probably get all Monty Python on 'em.

_Come and see the violence inherent in the system. Help! Help! I'm being repressed!_

----------


## acptulsa

> I know you can get a BUI...


Not in this state you can't.

----------


## oyarde

I grilled up a bunch of chicken last night that I marinated in Italian dressing . I left one big pile of snow next to the grill to use as a beer holder., if the weather cooperates .I may be able to get my potato field in only four days later than , well , ever.Thanks global warming .

----------


## 69360

It was 51 today. Lots of melting going on. Down to about 2 feet in the yard. It's getting into mud season now. But there is a chance of snow tonight and it's supposed to be 4 tomorrow night. Hopefully it will freeze up again. 4-8" predicted sat into sun.

----------


## osan

> 


Well now, isn't that just absolutely fabulous!

----------


## opal

supposed to be pushing to 90 degrees here this week



*ducks flying tomatoes*

----------


## oyarde

My Crocus's  are starting to bloom .So nice .

----------


## Suzanimal

It's warmed up nicely but it's been raining a lot. I need some sunshine.

----------


## FunkBuddha

> It's warmed up nicely but it's been raining a lot. I need some sunshine.


Yep. I'm dyin' to plant something. I fiddled around outside a little today and got a few things done, but it's a muddy mess. I've still not got my garden entirely prepped although I did plant about 200 onions last weekend. I'll probably put my lettuce/greens in the ground next week sometime under covers.

----------


## Danke

> It's warmed up nicely but it's been raining a lot. I need some sunshine.


You need to get Oyarde to stop doing the rain dancing.

----------


## oyarde

> You need to get Oyarde to stop doing the rain dancing.


No need for that , it rained an inch here yesterday .Today I bought a few chickens , tomorrow , plowing my potato field and sowing some grass seed in an area I do not plan on planting this year.Soon , my daffodils will bloom.

----------


## osan

> No need for that , it rained an inch here yesterday .Today I bought a few chickens , tomorrow , plowing my potato field and sowing some grass seed in an area I do not plan on planting this year.Soon , my daffodils will bloom.


You're going to plow a field two days after dumping an inch of rain?

Good luck with that.  If using a tractor, better set your draft shallow.

----------


## oyarde

> You're going to plow a field two days after dumping an inch of rain?
> 
> Good luck with that.  If using a tractor, better set your draft shallow.


I think I can do it, got by with it last year, except I already had my potatoes in by this day last yr.

----------


## osan

> I think I can do it, got by with it last year, except I already had my potatoes in by this day last yr.


Is your soil good for potatoes?

----------


## oyarde

> Is your soil good for potatoes?


 .

Pretty good dirt.Mostly whites anymore .I have about given up on gold and purple potatoes.Yield and size usually about avg , flavor most exceptional .

----------


## Suzanimal

We're suppose to have beautiful weather for the next couple of days. I'm getting my raised bed ready and working on my compost pile. I've been saving scraps in an empty ice cream container in the freezer. One of my sons friends found it and thought I was trolling them. That's what ya get for digging through my freezer.

----------


## The Gold Standard

I'm not going to get excited yet. We often get some nice weather in March followed by a blizzard and a foot of snow. Then it will be rainy and miserable and in the 30s until May when all of a sudden it will go from 30 degrees to 90 degrees within in a few days.

----------


## osan

> .
> 
> Pretty good dirt.Mostly whites anymore .I have about given up on gold and purple potatoes.Yield and size usually about avg , flavor most exceptional .


We plant golds, purples, and red Pontiacs.  Took a lot of work on the soil to get it right.

Wisconsin has the most obscenely beautiful, jet-black potato-growing soil I have ever seen.

----------


## 69360

All we have is mud and snow. It's supposed to snow again tomorrow. 

We still have another month at least of mud and snow before anything resembling warm happens.

----------


## amy31416

Took my daughter out for a walk on the back 10 acres because it was so nice outside, and she didn't listen when I said that she needs to follow me--she ended up stuck in the mud up to her shins. Then I went to get her out and I ended up getting stuck. When we finally got back to the house, she refused to come in for a while, we had to take our shoes off in the garage.

We already have these creepy little spiders jumping all around in the grass. We'll have ticks out in full force pretty soon. Bleh on that, but hooray for open windows today!

----------


## oyarde

> We plant golds, purples, and red Pontiacs.  Took a lot of work on the soil to get it right.
> 
> Wisconsin has the most obscenely beautiful, jet-black potato-growing soil I have ever seen.


I just like the whites better , and easier to sell , although , I pretty well keep about all anymore.

----------


## oyarde

> Took my daughter out for a walk on the back 10 acres because it was so nice outside, and she didn't listen when I said that she needs to follow me--she ended up stuck in the mud up to her shins. Then I went to get her out and I ended up getting stuck. When we finally got back to the house, she refused to come in for a while, we had to take our shoes off in the garage.
> 
> We already have these creepy little spiders jumping all around in the grass. We'll have ticks out in full force pretty soon. Bleh on that, but hooray for open windows today!


 My wife would have had me get her out.She would be like , " Hey one of the ones that acts like you needs some help " .I would say ," One of the boys ? Meh , they'll be alright , they should know better , if they do not listen , I think they act like you" , she would say , " No , one of your girls".I would have them out in a minute. LOL.

----------


## amy31416

> My wife would have had me get her out.She would be like , " Hey one of the ones that acts like you needs some help " .I would say ," One of the boys ? Meh , they'll be alright , they should know better , if they do not listen , I think they act like you" , she would say , " No , one of your girls".I would have them out in a minute. LOL.


The only thing that calmed her down was the promise of reading "Duck, stuck in the muck" and a session on the trampoline when we got back to the house. She's a character, and she just adores people far too much.  She'll go and hug perfect strangers.

----------


## oyarde

> The only thing that calmed her down was the promise of reading "Duck, stuck in the muck" and a session on the trampoline when we got back to the house. She's a character, and she just adores people far too much.  She'll go and hug perfect strangers.


Good teamwork book. Having been stuck in the muck a few times myself, I could have used a couple fish & three Moose.

----------


## oyarde

Of course , some of my Favorites, Bre' r Rabbit , you could just replace the briar patch with the swamp, to show her no need to be afraid..

----------


## amy31416

> Of course , some of my Favorites, Bre' r Rabbit , you could just replace the briar patch with the swamp, to show her no need to be afraid..


We had a good, long chat about what you should and should not be scared about. She agreed with me--she's just overly-sensitive sometimes. Especially when she hasn't had enough sleep.

----------


## osan

> The only thing that calmed her down was the promise of reading "Duck, stuck in the muck" and a session on the trampoline when we got back to the house. She's a character, and she just adores people far too much.  She'll go and hug perfect strangers.



My second day in Portland, I went to Saturday Market.  It was summer and everybody was out.  A young woman with a cute little boy in a stroller were there and I crouched to say hello.  The little guy hugged me and would not let go.  I had no idea what to do (it must be pretty entertaining to see a guy who never gets flummoxed get flummoxed.  I stood, he was on me like a leech, and tapped mom on the shoulder with a very rapid and clear 
"I'm sorry but he hugged me and would not let go".  She took it in stride and I was glad not to get shot.  I am the world's most horrible sucker for children.  I have no defense against them whatsoever.

----------


## amy31416

> My second day in Portland, I went to Saturday Market.  It was summer and everybody was out.  A young woman with a cute little boy in a stroller were there and I crouched to say hello.  The little guy hugged me and would not let go.  I had no idea what to do (it must be pretty entertaining to see a guy who never gets flummoxed get flummoxed.  I stood, he was on me like a leech, and tapped mom on the shoulder with a very rapid and clear 
> "I'm sorry but he hugged me and would not let go".  She took it in stride and I was glad not to get shot.  I am the world's most horrible sucker for children.  I have no defense against them whatsoever.


She's such a beauty, has such an outgoing personality--and when she accidentally hurts me, she'll run over and hug/kiss me pretty close to the butt area (her height). I had to grab and scoop her when she was about to hug and kiss some stranger who said "OW!" when he hit his arm on something in the store. Then I whispered in her ear "just say you hope he's okay." She did.

Kids get you in some strange situations.

----------


## Suzanimal

No wonder I've felt so stuffy today.






> Atlanta’s sneezing season arrived with a vengeance Wednesday as the city’s pollen count jumped tenfold, soaring from Tuesday’s count of 178 to 1,793 particles of pollen per cubic meter of air.
> http://www.ajc.com/news/news/atlanta...ebook_2014_sfp

----------


## acptulsa

Winter's all done here--for a week now--until the April Fool's Freeze.

----------


## Danke

> She's such a beauty, has such an outgoing personality--and when she accidentally hurts me, she'll run over and hug/kiss me pretty close to the butt area (her height). I had to grab and scoop her when she was about to hug and kiss some stranger who said "OW!" when he hit his arm on something in the store. Then I whispered in her ear "just say you hope he's okay." She did.
> 
> Kids get you in some strange situations.


awww that's so cute.  any more stories to share?

----------


## amy31416

> awww that's so cute.  any more stories to share?




Don't be weird.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Don't be weird.


Be nice.  He was born that way.

----------


## specsaregood

..

----------


## oyarde

> Snowing all day long; next year I'm eating the GD groundhog before he sees his shadow.


I tried that before, did not help. They have replacements like rabbits , but are much more destructive . My Father would wage war on them ea spring. Leg traps , poison gas , you name it....only real result was , once a guy across the way had a german shepherd he breed , well , it killed and ate one of the toxic groundhogs in our yard and died .

----------


## Dr.3D

> I tried that before, did not help. They have replacements like rabbits , but are much more destructive . My Father would wage war on them ea spring. Leg traps , poison gas , you name it....only real result was , once a guy across the way had a german shepherd he breed , well , it killed and ate one of the toxic groundhogs in our yard and died .


Around five years ago, my Doberman killed five and left them by the porch steps.   Of course he killed them one at a time, but the total was five.   I was very impressed with his ability to do them in.

----------


## Natural Citizen

I have this old groundhog out back that has been eating my tomatoes for years. I've watched that feller get old and gray. There for a while and back in his youth I used to catch him and he'd run back to his hole. What bugged me was that he'd take a few bites and leave it on the ground. I wouldn't mind if he ate the whole thing. Ah well. After a while I just planted a few extras. It has been a fulfilling friendship ever since. He doesn't even run away anymore. I hope he's still around this year.

----------


## Dr.3D

I've had problems with them digging through the field stone foundation of my 137 year old home.   Ever since that happened, it's been war.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I've had problems with them digging through the field stone foundation of my 137 year old home.   Ever since that happened, it's been war.


Yeah, that's a problem. Heh.

----------


## oyarde

> I've had problems with them digging through the field stone foundation of my 137 year old home.   Ever since that happened, it's been war.


Well , they probably no longer sell poison gas at the hardware. ... on open ground at close range ( under fifty yards ) , I suggest # 1 Buckshot . At more than , say 60 yards, .30 Cal

----------


## pcosmar

Yay! Were #1

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/...s-this-winter/



> Michigans Upper Peninsula takes the prize, with two climate-tracking sites leading the top 10 list. At a total of 157 inches, Marquette, Mich., is actually running below average by about 11 inches.* But Sault Ste. Marie, Mich., has seen 158.7 inches, which is a solid four feet above its average to date.*


1. Sault Ste. Marie, Mich.  158.7 inches (110.1)
2. Marquette, Mich.  157 inches (178.2)
3. Bangor, Maine  131.5 inches (59.3)
4. Caribou, Maine  129.4 inches (96.2)
5. Syracuse, N.Y.  118.5 inches (116.3)
6. Worcester, Mass.  116.8 inches (58.6)
7. Boston, Mass.  110.3 inches (40.2)
8. Buffalo, N.Y.  109.3 inches (88.8)
9. Erie, Pa.  104 inches (94.4)
10. Gray, Maine  103.7 inches (74.2)



It ain't gone yet.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Well , they probably no longer sell poison gas at the hardware. ... on open ground at close range ( under fifty yards ) , I suggest # 1 Buckshot . At more than , say 60 yards, .30 Cal


I can usually hit em in the head with my Marlin 60 at around 60 yards.

----------


## moostraks

> I've had problems with them digging through the field stone foundation of my 137 year old home.   Ever since that happened, it's been war.


So cool that you have a house that old! Ours is 112 years old.

----------


## oyarde

Well , Sat morning is supposed to be a record low , breaking the record of 19 degrees in 1934 .

----------


## pcosmar

> Well , Sat morning is supposed to be a record low , breaking the record of 19 degrees in 1934 .


I am expecting a high of 19 today.. the wind has calmed.. but we had snow and blowing snow yesterday.  more snow predicted through the weekend and next week.  though a bit warmer temps.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The only thing that calmed her down was the promise of reading *"Duck, stuck in the muck"* and a session on the trampoline when we got back to the house. She's a character, and she just adores people far too much.  She'll go and hug perfect strangers.


Let her listen to this:

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The only thing that calmed her down was the promise of reading *"Duck, stuck in the muck"* and a session on the trampoline when we got back to the house. She's a character, and she just adores people far too much.  She'll go and hug perfect strangers.


Let her listen to this:

----------


## donnay

We're having a tropical heat wave--   45 °F   At this rate we may very well see spring before June.

----------


## Dr.3D

> So cool that you have a house that old! Ours is 112 years old.


It's good we have folks who are willing to take care of these old homes.  It's a challenge that's for sure.  I'm debating on putting vinyl siding on it this year.  I can't seem to keep paint on it.

----------


## acptulsa

> I can't seem to keep paint on it.


Could be a sign that the wood is very dry.  Siding works, but first you might try to seal the wood with something ugly but effective like Kilz.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Could be a sign that the wood is very dry.  Siding works, but first you might try to seal the wood with something ugly but effective like Kilz.


Thanks, but I've spent as much money painting the place as it would have cost me to side it.   I think I'll just go ahead and fix it so I don't have to spend any more on that problem.

----------


## moostraks

> It's good we have folks who are willing to take care of these old homes.  It's a challenge that's for sure.  I'm debating on putting vinyl siding on it this year.  I can't seem to keep paint on it.


 Our house was going to auction the week after I put an offer on it. Realtor did not want to put in a full price offer either. Lol! I actually had to argue with him over that one. We will be forever repairing things but we got an awesome deal and she is a sound home with many years ahead of her. Having paid her off immediately the repairs are a small price to pay to not have a mortgage over our heads. GL with the outside. We have a long road ahead of us in that aspect but we are blessed ours is mostly 4 sided double brick with only a small amount of wood and siding.

----------


## Suzanimal

The pollen is killing me.

Check out this video of the pollen. Sorry, can't embed.
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...2%3A%22O%22%7D

----------


## donnay

> The pollen is killing me.
> 
> Check out this video of the pollen. Sorry, can't embed.
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...2%3A%22O%22%7D


Do you take local raw unpasteurized honey throughout the winter time?  I try to take a 1/2 teaspoon of honey every day throughout the winter, and in the past year did not suffer with the allergies.  I am hoping it works again this year.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Do you take local raw unpasteurized honey throughout the winter time?  I try to take a 1/2 teaspoon of honey every day throughout the winter, and in the past year did not suffer with the allergies.  I am hoping it works again this year.


I have some but only use it in my tea. I have a cup about once or twice a week. I'll try to have some everyday because my eyes and throat are itching like crazy and I hate taking Benadryl during the day.

----------


## donnay

> I have some but only use it in my tea. I have a cup about once or twice a week. I'll try to have some everyday because my eyes and throat are itching like crazy and I hate taking Benadryl during the day.


I just bought some Turmeric rhizomes to plant this year too.

*Turmeric Honey Super Booster for seasonal allergies support!*

*turmeric to battle seasonal allergies and colds*

----------


## oyarde

I really need to know Danke's prediction for next winter .

----------


## osan

> I have some but only use it in my tea. I have a cup about once or twice a week. I'll try to have some everyday because my eyes and throat are itching like crazy and I hate taking Benadryl during the day.


My neighnor has five hives, so we have honey.  I plant clover in the hayfield for his bees.

You might want to look into keeping bees.

----------


## Danke

> I really need to know Danke's prediction for next winter .


It's gonna be a doozie.

----------


## pcosmar

I spotted the first Robin. Finally. It snowed a bit yesterday,, but not enough to stick.. may be able to get up the driveway in a couple weeks.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> I just bought some Turmeric rhizomes to plant this year too.
> 
> *Turmeric Honey Super Booster for seasonal allergies support!*
> 
> *turmeric to battle seasonal allergies and colds*


Let us know how well it grows!

----------


## Suzanimal

I. AM. GOING. TO. DIE.
*aaaachoo!* 







> ATLANTA -- Thursday's pollen count set a new record for 2015: 6,152. It marks the eighth day in a row pollen reached levels considered "extremely high".
> 
> ...
> http://www.11alive.com/story/weather...sday/25508913/

----------


## 69360

So we got 3" last night. I don't think I am going to see my grass until May. There is still over a foot out there.

----------


## donnay

> So we got 3" last night. I don't think I am going to see my grass until May. There is still over a foot out there.


Yeah we got that much too.    It's suppose to rain tonight...the ground is already saturated it is going to be a bloody mess. *SIGH*

----------


## oyarde

Yeah I have inches of water on the ground , in the drive , my new hay field ,,,,, but I think my new chickens , potatoes and onions are ok

----------


## oyarde

Mrs Oyarde does not have enough to do , evidently ,she took six of my prized tomato plants outside today , those poor $#@!ers are gonna die, I reckon.

----------


## Suzanimal

> So we got 3" last night. I don't think I am going to see my grass until May. There is still over a foot out there.


We got 3" of pollen.

----------


## 69360

If the snow sticks around until May, which it looks like it might, we will have had snow cover for 7 months this winter. 

My driveway/road is a disaster. Muddy ruts, deep potholes and huge puddles. It's going to be a lot of work to fix it by hand. I want a tractor, but it's not in the budget right now.

----------


## oyarde

> It's gonna be a doozie.


I was hoping for a blast of global warming so I did not need to cut as much wood . Figures , I always knew they were liars .LOL

----------


## Danke

In Denver, chilly and snowing outside.

----------


## 69360

I'm finally getting some patches of grass showing. The ground thawed enough out by the road that I could dig a hole and put my mailbox that the county plow knocked over back up. It was stuck in a snowbank all winter. I graded the driveway with the snowplow. I didn't think it would work but it mostly did. I filled in most of the winter potholes and sort of plowed dirt into the low spots and ran it over to fill them in. It's like 80% better now, I guess I will do the rest by hand.

----------


## HVACTech

> I'm finally getting some patches of grass showing. The ground thawed enough out by the road that I could dig a hole and put my mailbox that the county plow knocked over back up. It was stuck in a snowbank all winter. I graded the driveway with the snowplow. I didn't think it would work but it mostly did. I filled in most of the winter potholes and sort of plowed dirt into the low spots and ran it over to fill them in. It's like 80% better now, I guess I will do the rest by hand.


according to this. you are above average.  global warming is real!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I'm finally getting some patches of grass showing. The ground thawed enough out by the road that I could dig a hole and put my mailbox that the county plow knocked over back up. It was stuck in a snowbank all winter. I graded the driveway with the snowplow. I didn't think it would work but it mostly did. I filled in most of the winter potholes and sort of plowed dirt into the low spots and ran it over to fill them in. It's like 80% better now, I guess I will do the rest by hand.


What you want to do is build a chain drag.

Here's a crude sketch. The 4 inch pipe works best if filled with cement. Or you could use a pre-made "Lally" column from the lumberyard, but the steel wears out after a while. Shackle all the drag chains together and then weld the last links to the drag bar. Works great on sand, crushed stone, marl, dirt or snow.



The idea is to mimic this:

----------


## Dr.3D

The Daffodils are just now opening here.

----------


## oyarde

> I'm finally getting some patches of grass showing. The ground thawed enough out by the road that I could dig a hole and put my mailbox that the county plow knocked over back up. It was stuck in a snowbank all winter. I graded the driveway with the snowplow. I didn't think it would work but it mostly did. I filled in most of the winter potholes and sort of plowed dirt into the low spots and ran it over to fill them in. It's like 80% better now, I guess I will do the rest by hand.


Yeah , I have about 8 spots I need to fix now that were fine last fall , but I need to wait for it to dry out , maybe take a look weekend after next.

----------


## Anti Federalist

///

----------


## Suzanimal

After a week of rain, we finally have some sunshine. YAY!

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> After a week of rain, we finally have some sunshine. YAY!


Spring is always dry here. As soon as the cold weather moves away it becomes bone dry here, sometimes we don't get any rain in spring. So far we haven't had any. Friday we'll get a little bit. The only reason agriculture works so well here is because the groundwater in fields is quite high and we have a LOT of ditches and canals so even though the soils here can get dry they virtually never dry out to the point of crop death. Winter is definitely over for me.

----------


## oyarde

Cold here , to last another week at least , again .Moved in last Sun .

----------


## pcosmar

> Cold here , to last another week at least , again .Moved in last Sun .


We got trucks up the road,, the car still won't make it. Had a week of warm,, and it is snowing again.
Should clear out again this weekend.

----------


## oyarde

> We got trucks up the road,, the car still won't make it. Had a week of warm,, and it is snowing again.
> Should clear out again this weekend.


Yeah , it is not pleasant Pete . Wind  has been doing 30 MPH past three days , blew all the blossoms off of my favorite old cherry tree , now , starting to blow off the blossoms of my favorite old apple tree, my potatoes have not even sprouted yet , I just planted some rhubarb weekend before last.My Dogwoods and Redbuds just starting to bloom , My Persimmon trees have not even leafed out yet . I do not even think my Pears will bloom., winter to May , so far , I reckon.

----------


## 69360

We had a few flurries this morning but it's generally getting warmer. Spent the day cutting up some trees that winter storms took down and cut down 2 that were getting too big for how close they are. Just 2 little patches of snow left and my property will be all melted.

----------


## donnay

It was 90 degrees in my greenhouse today.  I planted lots of stuff.

----------


## Terry1

Only got into the high fifties here today, but it was sunny and warm sitting in the sun outside.  Temps are staying in the sixties during the day for the most part and into the seventies this week.  Got a lawn crew coming to do my Spring clean up.  There's just too many leaves for me to do by myself along with tree limbs that fell over the winter.  The gardens are all coming alive and everything is well above the ground now starting to grow.  

That was one harsh cold winter we had this year.  We were breaking record temps all winter long and the coldest it got here was 15 degrees below 0, along with about six feet of snow on the ground this year.  We've had years where we didn't even have to use the snow blower at all, but this wasn't one of them.  Glad this one's ovarrrrrr!

----------


## oyarde

I sawed up alot of big Ash logs last Sun . , probably the same again this Sun. Kind of hoping Danke will donate to my retirement. I intend to set up a gift registry  @ the liquor store.

----------


## Danke

> I sawed up alot of big Ash logs last Sun . , probably the same again this Sun. Kind of hoping Danke will donate to my retirement. I intend to set up a gift registry  @ the liquor store.


I will not contribute towards your debauchery.  Unless there are some squaws involved.

----------


## oyarde

> I will not contribute towards your debauchery.  Unless there are some squaws involved.


I suppose you could kick in a bit on my planned , early Oct. , 2016 fishing trip to Patoka .

----------


## Ronin Truth

Aren't almost all winters invariably cold?

----------


## oyarde

> Aren't almost all winters invariably cold?


Around here , not as cold as the past two, at least since the 70's.None of the promised global warming.Liberals are consistent , all promises are more costly than one could imagine and they only deliver on the bad promises.

----------


## Lucille

http://www.armstrongeconomics.com/archives/34854




> Meanwhile, real scientists who study the cyclical movement within nature are observing what we have been warning  a coming Ice Age, not global warming. We should see the collapse in temperatures faster than we suspect, for it will mimic a Waterfall Event in our market terminology. This is the true nature of how things simply move. Real scientists are starting to warn that we will see temperatures plummet by 2030.


http://www.armstrongeconomics.com/archives/37141



> If you have a basement, you can grow your own food without land, which may be the next hot trend.






https://www.youtube.com/user/Suspicious0bservers

----------


## oyarde

While I was cutting wood , I was wondering ......Does the Great Pumpkin visit Danke ? Then , I thought , well probably not .

----------


## Danke

> While I was cutting wood , I was wondering ......Does the Great Pumpkin visit Danke ? Then , I thought , well probably not .


Do you believe in the Great Pumpkin too?

----------


## oyarde

> Do you believe in the Great Pumpkin too?


He  is working for me now, I got together late one night with Stingy Jack and traded for him, I cannot tell everything , but part of it was the very first 1911 S five dollar gold pc off the press, I still have the second .

----------


## oyarde

In case any are unaware  , someone should probably post the Legend of Stingy Jack .

----------


## Suzanimal

In the 20's/30's this morning. The high today is suppose to be in the mid 50's.

----------


## oyarde

It is so warm in the house , I have brought back life to the Lady Bugs and crickets around the place. Had to bust ice though , last night at dusk and this morning in the feed lot.

----------


## oyarde

I think for the first time , I got three days of global warming. Let my fire go out Wed. , maybe start it tomorrow .

----------


## oyarde

Fire blazing past two nights , and the 100 Proof Bourbon is good . It is good to be Chief . Danke should bring me some Fire Water for Christmas , and some ammo .

----------


## oyarde

> I will not contribute towards your debauchery.  Unless there are some squaws involved.


Really , out of some kindness , you should contribute to my debauchery , just think of everything you could learn.

----------


## oyarde

Hell , I let my fire go out today , should be enjoying four days of warming , it is Grand , only a $#@!stick , tax happy  liberal could declare doom over such a lovely thing. Liberals are retarded ( or evil , you make the call ), they like raising taxes , killing babies ( even though they need these future taxpayers to support the wasteful spending), they are against weapons but delight in killing and enslaving.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Hell , I let my fire go out today , should be enjoying four days of warming , it is Grand , only a $#@!stick , tax happy  liberal could declare doom over such a lovely thing. Liberals are retarded ( or evil , you make the call ), they like raising taxes , killing babies ( even though they need these future taxpayers to support the wasteful spending),* they are against weapons* but delight in killing and enslaving.


You've got that wrong my friend, they are not against weapons. They're just against you having them. 

It's a sunny day here, beautiful winter weather. Had not seen a proper sunny morning in a couple weeks. Opened the curtains this morning and I was fking blinded by looking straight into a bigass yellow disk. Holy crap that hurt my eyes. Tears came into my eyes, not because I was turning emotional by the amazing sight of that nuclear plant in the sky but it really really hurt. So I shouldn't do that I guess.

----------


## osan

> Hell , I let my fire go out today , should be enjoying four days of warming , it is Grand , only a _$#@!stick_ , tax happy  liberal could declare doom over such a lovely thing. Liberals are retarded ( or evil , you make the call ), they like raising taxes , killing babies ( even though they need these future taxpayers to support the wasteful spending), they are against weapons but delight in killing and enslaving.



Pardon my lack of proper maturity, but this has me laughing hard enough to be choking on my own spit.

You, sir, are a cad and a bounder and I must express the honor I feel in having made your acquaintance.

----------


## oyarde

Fire is blazing tonight , Ash mostly with some walnut mixed in . The Bourbon is good. Supposed to be warm & sunny on Sat. Looking around my council fire , I notice Danke did not make it..... Now that I am old and about to retire , I wonder if Danke will stop by and check on me once in awhile, ensure I have ammo , beer & bourbon ,luxuries for the old chief . I could use some minnows around beginning of what you call april  .

----------


## Danke

> Fire is blazing tonight , Ash mostly with some walnut mixed in . The Bourbon is good. Supposed to be warm & sunny on Sat. Looking around my council fire , I notice Danke did not make it..... Now that I am old and about to retire , I wonder if Danke will stop by and check on me once in awhile, ensure I have ammo , beer & bourbon ,luxuries for the old chief . I could use some minnows around beginning of what you call april  .


Why would I come this time of year, you don't play hockey.

----------


## oyarde

> Why would I come this time of year, you don't play hockey.


Well , I tried as a teen , but not a great skater. We used to play though on the paved yard behind the Lutheran school and I was much better, it is though , where I got my first black eye. Mostly , this time of year we just played outdoor Football & basketball .

----------


## oyarde

Rumor is , 52 & sunny Sat . I am going to change oil in the 4 x 4 F 150 . Since Danke did not get us tickets for the BaconFest in Indy .

----------


## Danke

> Rumor is , 52 & sunny Sat . I am going to change oil in the 4 x 4 F 150 . Since Danke did not get us tickets for the BaconFest in Indy .


In my defense, you never did send that squaw over to my last birthday party either.

----------


## Suzanimal

Sixty degrees and sunny. Sitting on my deck with the craptop sipping Franzia. 

I love global warming, climate change, weather...whatever the $#@! you wanna call it.

----------


## oyarde

Bitter cold out today .

----------


## Danke

> Bitter cold out today .


Did your tribe collect a lot of firewood last fall?

----------


## phill4paul

> Bitter cold out today .


  Cold flow coming through in the Carolinas. will be out by Thurs. Sat/Sun back into the 60's. Hasn't been a bad year. I estimated firewood just right. Won't have any left over for next year but have a few trees down and drying for next year.

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## phill4paul

> Admittedly it was a bit on the cold side today; but it aint often you get the entire golf course to yourself on a saturday afternoon...


  Pretty good hunting there?

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## oyarde

> Did your tribe collect a lot of firewood last fall?


Yep , I think I have enough wood to last .

----------


## Wooden Indian

This year wasn't as bad as the locals say it could/should have been due to El Nino. However, according to some articles I was reading this weekend, looks like next Winter will be a strong La Nina year and we could expect some truly bitter cold, but drier. I like dry... lol, tired of floating out here.

----------


## oyarde

> This year wasn't as bad as the locals say it could/should have been due to El Nino. However, according to some articles I was reading this weekend, looks like next Winter will be a strong La Nina year and we could expect some truly bitter cold, but drier. I like dry... lol, tired of floating out here.


Dry is good.Not a big fan of mud and high water myself.

----------


## oyarde

Raining tonight , rain all day tomorrow , then four inches of snow tomorrow night . Bull$#@! all of it .Al Gore promised it would be like Tuscon by now.

----------


## fr33

So far we haven't had a day where the roads got icy. I can't remember a year where we went without that but of course there is still time for it to happen. It's been a very mild winter. We had 1 day where it snowed a little.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> So far we haven't had a day where the roads got icy. I can't remember a year where we went without that but of course there is still time for it to happen. It's been a very mild winter. We had 1 day where it snowed a little.


Yeah we've hardly had a winter here as well. I was working outside in a t-shirt yesterday. Pretty nice spring weather already. Even though we mostly get the coldest weather in March.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> So far we haven't had a day where the roads got icy. I can't remember a year where we went without that but of course there is still time for it to happen. It's been a very mild winter. We had 1 day where it snowed a little.


Here it's just been massively unstable.  Hot/cold/hot/cold.  We've approached both hot records and cold records.  We had tornados yesterday, which is legitimately weird for February.

----------


## oyarde

Bitter cold out tonight , wind blowing . I have a blazing fire going .Out of the good stuff , but I have plenty of Miller and Early Times Station. Trimmed my beard , got a month or so overdue haircut Sun , the beard was overdue .

----------


## Suzanimal

It was in the 70's an sunny yesterday, today it's cold and sleeting.

----------


## Suzanimal

I was doing yard work today and trying to get the pool open for our Easter party and now I'm covered in pollen. The pollen count today is 2402.

----------


## JK/SEA

typically normal and mild wet spring here in the NW...sprinkles of rain one minute, then sun, then windy, then rainy, back to brief sun...wash, rinse repeat. 

Tulips are up early again this year....its been warmer more than freezing....40-50-60....warmer nights. Been nice not burning the woodstove. Saving lots of wood.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Winter sucked in New England.

Muddy mild and piss warm.

----------


## oyarde

I think it is to storm again tomorrow . Feed lot is just now starting to dry out for the first time since the thaw.

----------


## Danke

Wet snow today.

Denver airport shut down.

----------


## oyarde

> Wet snow today.
> 
> Denver airport shut down.


Rumors are they have aliens stored underneath that airport , guess they do not shovel snow .

----------


## TheTexan

> Wet snow today.
> 
> Denver airport shut down.


Uber drivers made bank today.  Was at 8.5x surge for much of the day

----------


## Danke

> Rumors are they have aliens stored underneath that airport , guess they do not shovel snow .


I think it is built over an Injun burial ground, so it is cursed.

----------


## oyarde

> I think it is built over an Injun burial ground, so it is cursed.


I doubt it , the Arapaho were an Algonquian root language people who migrated there from Minnesota when pushed out by the Ojibwe . The language similar to the Gros Ventre . I dunno , but doubt they buried the dead . I did pick up three nice artifacts today. Two Paleo lance points from Illinois , one three inch the other 3 1/2 and a 3/1/4 inch Archaic knife blade recovered in Indiana , looks to be made from KY gray . After I enjoy them for awhile I might be able to let you have them for 56 FRN's or so .

----------


## Jan2017

> Rumors are they have aliens stored underneath that airport , guess they do not shovel snow .


Neither the aliens or the earthlings are doing much shovelling . . . 
roads are only just starting to get plowed after a full night and a full day of the biggest snowflakes.
Extremely wet and heavy stuff, but - honestly - I never have seen so many kids with big smiles playing with it all since it's kinda warm and no wind.



> I think it is built over an Injun burial ground, so it is cursed.


Such rumors are certainly part of the airport’s folklore among DIA employees and frequent travelers. This is usually in reference to the pedestrian bridge 
arching between the main Jeppesen Terminal building  and Concourse A. It is on these moving walkways that visitors will hear the sounds of  Native American chants 
being played from speakers in a continuous loop. 

As the story goes, the airport was constructed on top of burial grounds and spiritual sites used for centuries by the native tribes that populated 
the Front Range before the coming of the White Man. The perpetual playing of Native American songs in the 365-foot-long bridge was originally 
initiated by officials as a way to placate any angry spirits who might want to pull a Poltergeist or The Shining on one of the nation’s busiest airports.
http://diaconspiracyfiles.com/2009/0...urial-grounds/

----------


## oyarde

I went out to the feed lot before 9 AM and it was snowing .

----------


## oyarde

I am thinking of building a fire , I am wet and cold .Probably 50 out and pouring rain .

----------


## oyarde

Back to 70 and sunny today

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Winter was a fizzle.  A few dramatic swings and then it was over.  Oh well.

----------


## Danke

> Back to 70 and sunny today


So you went today in your shorts?

----------


## Suzanimal

Not super warm today. We had a bad storm last night and it cooled things down. The sun came out long enough for me to break a sweat at the car wash but it clouded up and started raining again when I got home. Luckily, I took the ferns off the porch to clean and they got some water. They were looking kind of sad but I always forget to water them. Seriously, my front porch is where ferns go to die.

----------


## oyarde

> So you went today in your shorts?


Exactly , it gets all the old ladies down the way to stop & buy some eggs .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Exactly , it gets all the old ladies down the way to stop & buy some eggs .


I bet. I'd buy eggs from you.

----------


## oyarde

> I bet. I'd buy eggs from you.


Yours will be free , I will just over charge Danke .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Yours will be free , I will just over charge Danke .


I love free eggs. In return, I will bring you some sun ripened peaches. You can give Danke a peach if you feel bad about overcharging him or you can just keep them and have Mrs O make you a cobbler.

----------


## oyarde

> I love free eggs. In return, I will bring you some sun ripened peaches. You can give Danke a peach if you feel bad about overcharging him or you can just keep them and have Mrs O make you a cobbler.


If I feel bad   , LOL

----------


## oyarde

I had to put on the Carhart to mow the ditch today . I fired up the heat in the outbuilding for a few minutes this morning , I may start a fire .

----------


## oyarde

I may give up and break out the flannel lined jeans again .

----------


## phill4paul

> I may give up and break out the flannel lined jeans again .


  Lol. Thought the same thing this morning. It's that time of year for layers so they can be peeled off.

----------


## oyarde

I put on a long john top under my flannel and my carhart , think I am building a fire . Tomorrow to be 60 and sunny they say .

----------


## oyarde

Have on my Merino wool socks . Sweet.

----------


## oyarde

I lit up the propane heater in the outbuilding a bit this morning. It was up to 40 already .Must gonna be nice out today .

----------


## oyarde

95 tomorrow , but I will be stacking wood .

----------


## oyarde

Well , what is this winter supposed to be like ?

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Well , what is this winter supposed to be like ?



Oh, my sweet summer child," Old Nan said quietly, "what do you know of fear? Fear is for the winter, my little lord, when the snows fall a hundred feet deep and the ice wind comes howling out of the north. Fear is for the long night, when the sun hides its face for years at a time, and little children are born and live and die all in darkness while the direwolves grow gaunt and hungry, and the white walkers move through the woods

----------


## oyarde

Going to pick up a new chainsaw here in the next week or so , scorched the piston in this one , somehow , dirt got in there .

----------


## oyarde

Old ladies in the village down the way are already spreading rumors that it is to be a bad winter . Meh , they have no way of knowing that . One thing is certain , if the precipitation does not slow way down , there will be feet and feet of snow . Probably record rainfall at my place the past two July's and this Aug too .

----------


## Dr.3D

I'm not too worried.  I just bought 2050 gallons of propane at 1.09 a gallon.  I should be good to go for a cold winter.

----------


## oyarde

> I'm not too worried.  I just bought 2050 gallons of propane at 1.09 a gallon.  I should be good to go for a cold winter.


I remember a few years ago when it got up to 2 1/4 around here .

----------


## Dr.3D

> I remember a few years ago when it got up to 2 1/4 around here .


Yes, there was a propane shortage, because the farmers had to dry some beans and used up more than expected.
I just found out, I can buy as much as I want at the summer prices and the propane company will store it for me and deliver it as I need it.  That should save me a lot of money should there be a shortage again.

----------


## oyarde

> Yes, there was a propane shortage, because the farmers had to dry some beans and used up more than expected.
> I just found out, I can buy as much as I want at the summer prices and the propane company will store it for me and deliver it as I need it.  That should save me a lot of money should there be a shortage again.


I always locked up my price in the summer . I always figured it will only go up once it gets cold .

----------


## oyarde

Guess I will throw a couple rick in the basement on Sunday.

----------


## Natural Citizen

I don't know what kind of wood to get this year. It's been getting chilly at night here. And in the morning. I enjoy the Fall season. In fact, it's my favorit time of year. But the recent chill reminded me of wood.  

I'm thinking cherry this time.

----------


## Danke



----------


## oyarde

> I don't know what kind of wood to get this year. It's been getting chilly at night here. And in the morning. I enjoy the Fall season. In fact, it's my favorit time of year. But the recent chill reminded me of wood.  
> 
> I'm thinking cherry this time.


 I have some Cherry sawed up to split , some  ash  , beech & crab apple split already and some hickory down that I need to saw and split

----------


## oyarde

> 


That will be good for you before hockey and ice fishing .

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I have some Cherry sawed up to split , some  ash  , beech & crab apple split already and some hickory down that I need to saw and split


Sounds like a little bit of work you have there, oyarde. You splitting it by hand or a splitter? Actually, I guess you end up doing both, Heh. That's something that I always enjoyed doing. Especially in the colder season. Something about the cooler season makes coffee in the morning much more enjoyable.

----------


## Danke



----------


## oyarde

> Sounds like a little bit of work you have there, oyarde. You splitting it by hand or a splitter? Actually, I guess you end up doing both, Heh. That's something that I always enjoyed doing. Especially in the colder season. Something about the cooler season makes coffee in the morning much more enjoyable.


I have a wood splitter now , got my first one about 4 yrs ago , it was used and very, very old , hand made , I still have it but I cannot get parts for the starter /assembly/clutch on the motor  anymore  ( which I usually had to rebuild every year), it is an old Briggs industrial with a cast iron bore . I need to find one like it that I can cannibilize , I did not want to just put a new motor on it . I bought a new one last fall , it is a joy to use .

----------


## osan

> I have a wood splitter now , got my first one about 4 yrs ago , it was used and very, very old , hand made , I still have it but I cannot get parts for the starter /assembly/clutch on the motor  anymore  ( which I usually had to rebuild every year), it is an old Briggs industrial with a cast iron bore . I need to find one like it that I can cannibilize , I did not want to just put a new motor on it . I bought a new one last fall , it is a joy to use .


Go to harborfreight.com and get yourself a 212cc Predator engine for $99.  I am not a big fan of Harbor Freight, but these engines are well worth the money.  I put one on my 40 year old Horse tiller and it has been superb.

Prior, I rebuilt the original Kohler mill.  New rings, honed the bore, ground the valves/seats and cut the tappet clearances to spec, rebuilt the carb to better-than-new.  It ran beautifully... that is, until the governor went stupid.  It over-sped and tossed the rod.  Never again.  I went to H-F here in Cross Lanes and picked up a Predator engine for $99.  That was three years ago and it has been excellent, much to my surprise.  I'd feared it would have been crap.  I was wrong.  Very wrong.  It also have considerably more balls than the Kohler, whose engines I do not particularly like.  Seriously D00d, don't waste your time on trying to get old $#@! running.

----------


## oyarde

> Go to harborfreight.com and get yourself a 212cc Predator engine for $99.  I am not a big fan of Harbor Freight, but these engines are well worth the money.  I put one on my 40 year old Horse tiller and it has been superb.
> 
> Prior, I rebuilt the original Kohler mill.  New rings, honed the bore, ground the valves/seats and cut the tappet clearances to spec, rebuilt the carb to better-than-new.  It ran beautifully... that is, until the governor went stupid.  It over-sped and tossed the rod.  Never again.  I went to H-F here in Cross Lanes and picked up a Predator engine for $99.  That was three years ago and it has been excellent, much to my surprise.  I'd feared it would have been crap.  I was wrong.  Very wrong.  It also have considerably more balls than the Kohler, whose engines I do not particularly like.  Seriously D00d, don't waste your time on trying to get old $#@! running.


I Looked at those and thought about it , i went ahead and bought a new wood splitter @ Rural King , thing has been nice.

----------


## Suzanimal

My kids delivered and stacked a pick up truck load of firewood to our elderly neighbors. Mrs. Martha pays them in homemade banana bread. They can't resist it. Nice kids. 

We had a bunch left over from last winter and I wanted it cleaned out. I only use firewood for my fire pit outside or if the power goes out. Our woodpile had gotten too big and I plan on cutting down a few trees this winter so I figured we should make some room.

----------


## oyarde

> My kids delivered and stacked a pick up truck load of firewood to our elderly neighbors. Mrs. Martha pays them in homemade banana bread. They can't resist it. Nice kids. 
> 
> We had a bunch left over from last winter and I wanted it cleaned out. I only use firewood for my fire pit outside or if the power goes out. Our woodpile had gotten too big and I plan on cutting down a few trees this winter so I figured we should make some room.


If you cut some down , will that make room to plant some pecans ?

----------


## Suzanimal

> If you cut some down , will that make room to plant some pecans ?


I'm working on an orchard. Peach trees and I want a fruit salad tree but Mr Animal thinks they're a scam . I also want a pecan and walnut tree but I really need to comb the woods behind my house first. There are pecan trees all over the place around here and I bet there are already a few out there somewhere.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Time to sweep the chimney and prepare for a cold winter..

I've heard people talk of ice-skating again.. Are we able to this year or will climate change mess it up yet again !?

----------


## oyarde

Been a very pleasant Fall this year once the summer rains finally ended at the end of Sept . I have split much wood though the past two days .

----------


## Danke

> I have split much wood though the past two days .


Thanks a lot, now we are getting snow tomorrow.

----------


## oyarde

> Thanks a lot, now we are getting snow tomorrow.


I read earlier this yr , avg first snow flurries here is Nov 19 . That is the forecast too , 72 and sunny today , rain ,flurries with a high of 40 Sat .

----------


## oyarde

> Thanks a lot, now we are getting snow tomorrow.


I predict a mild winter .

----------


## 69360

Nothing here yet, not a flake. We usually have some in November. This year it's hit the 20's a few times at night, but lately low 50's daytime, which is abnormal. 

I cleaned up all the leaves and insulated and sealed up around my well tank. It froze up a few times last year before the snow came and we got banked in real good. I think it was wind blowing in the cracks, once there was a few feet on the ground it didn't freeze.

----------


## Suzanimal

Still fairly warm here. High of 77 today and the low will be in the mid 40's. I'm sitting outside right now in a sweatshirt and long john pants and I'm comfortable.

----------


## oyarde

Snowing in the Rockies , 75 here , storm is just now getting state line  ( from Satanois  , you guys probably call it Illinois ). 40 degree temp drop coming for the morning they say , storm moving 50 - 60 MPH .

----------


## oyarde

I think the strike @ Ohare is to start soon .

----------


## Suzanimal

Warm day. I was cold when I got out of the shower and put on a long sleeve tshirt but I was miserable when I went to run errands - 79 today. I have the coldest bathroom on the planet. I have heat lamps over the shower and a space heater going but it's still freezing.

----------


## oyarde

Gas prices up 20 cents for the Holiday . TSA promises improved service out of Indy for Thanksgiving , says expect two hour wait .

----------


## oyarde

> Warm day. I was cold when I got out of the shower and put on a long sleeve tshirt but I was miserable when I went to run errands - 79 today. I have the coldest bathroom on the planet. I have heat lamps over the shower and a space heater going but it's still freezing.


In the 40's Monday morning in Florida .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday a record high in the upper 70's , this morning , 32 and flurries .

----------


## Suzanimal

Windy..leaves blowing all around. It finally feels like fall this morning. I love stepping on crunchy leaves.

----------


## Suzanimal

It's weird that I like stepping on crunchy leaves because I refuse to step on crunchy bugs. As a matter of fact, I sweep them out the door. I don't have a problem stepping on non crunchy bugs.

----------


## oyarde

My fire is most excellent , I may put a couple pork chops on the pitchfork and watch them cook .

----------


## Suzanimal

After reading about that leaf spider, I won't be crunching anymore leaves.

----------


## oyarde

Coldest morning of the Fall here this morning , supposed to be 50 for Thanksgiving though . That will be a nice Thanksgiving , I think one year it was 60 and sunny. I remember because I went outside and took a nap in a lawn chair .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Coldest morning of the Fall here this morning , supposed to be 50 for Thanksgiving though . That will be a nice Thanksgiving , I think one year it was 60 and sunny. I remember because I went outside and took a nap in a lawn chair .


Last year, it was chilly on Thanksgiving but I wore shorts and a t-shirt on Christmas and was sweating. 

Thanksgiving this year is suppose to have a high of 68 and a low of 41. Not bad...

----------


## euphemia

It has finally turned cool here.  It's chilly out, but not a cloud to be seen anywhere.  We had a lot of rain in the spring and summer but the spigot turned off Labor Day.  We haven't had rain since then.  The color is good against the bright blue sky, but we need some rain.

----------


## Danke

Just flew over this area yesterday, very white down below.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articl...-winter-in-u-s

"For those cursing the unseasonable November chill, theres an ominous sign up north. It suggests this winter will be long and cold, according to one eminent scientist.
Hes the father of the Siberian Snow Theory. In a nutshell, he argues that the more snow covering the ground in northern Eurasia, the colder we can expect it down below. Sadly, Siberia is looking pretty white already

Judah Cohen, a renowned MIT climatologist, has been working on this theory for 17 years, despite skepticism from some U.S. government weather experts. Cohen, who figures his theory has been right 75 percent of the time, spies all the makings of an early, cold winter.

This year, we have had this very textbook situation, Cohen said.
The first blast of Siberian-spurred cold could come in December this year, instead of the usual January, according to Cohen, director of seasonal forecasting at Atmospheric and Environmental Research,a unit of Verisk Analytics, which works with governments and financial-services and insurance companies.
While it isnt certain where the frigid air will land -- North America, Asia or Europe -- Cohen is predicting cold will envelop more of the U.S. than government forecasters expect. Cold, rain and snow could extend from the upper Great Plains to Florida.


Holiday travelers will hope he is wrong, as will retailers who rely on last-minute shoppers who could be deterred by snow and slush. But those who make money from natural gas, whose price dropped because of warm weather, may be in for a treat.
If he is right that would be terrific, said Teri Viswanath, managing director for natural gas at Pira Energy Group in New York. I hope hes right."

Conflicting Forecasts

Viswanath isnt betting on it because of conflicting weather models. For example, the Tuesday forecast for Dec. 2 to Dec. 6 called for much of Canada and the eastern U.S. to be warmer than normal, according to MDA Weather Services in Gaithersburg, Maryland.
Since he was a graduate student, Cohen, who grew up in Brooklyn, has explored the connection between snow in Siberia and weather throughout the temperate regions of the northern hemisphere.  
Cohen charts a kind of chain reaction. Climate change melts ice in the Arctic Ocean, resulting in more moisture in the atmosphere. That leads to more snow covering Siberia, which reflects sunlight -- and warmth -- from the terrain.


This chill sends energy toward the Polar vortex, the vast weather system that traps cold air in the Arctic. As a result, the vortex breaks down, sending cold air south, as if a refrigerator door had opened.
1998 Fail
Stephen Baxter, a meteorologist and seasonal forecaster at the U.S. Climate Prediction Center in College Park, Maryland, isnt convinced. In a conference call last week to discuss federal forecasts, he called the correlation between Siberian weather and the U.S. "weak."
On the commercial forecasting side, Matt Rogers, president of Commodity Weather Group LLC, brings up the inconvenient fact of 1998. Blame El Nino, the periodic warming of the Pacific Ocean that often wreaks havoc with global weather.
That year, after that disruption, snow piled up in Siberia -- but the U.S. winter was warm. Last year -- the warmest winter on record in the contiguous 48 states, Cohens theory missed again because of El Nino.
So I think his Siberian-based prediction could work out, but a 1998 fail is still a huge risk, Rogers said.

----------


## specsaregood

> Windy..leaves blowing all around. It finally feels like fall this morning. I love stepping on crunchy leaves.


Its funny, every year we get a huge ass windstorm the day before the township does leaf collection.  So all the giant ass leaf piles people spent their entire weekend raking and blowing and pulling to the curb get blown back on their lawns just in time for the city to come by and collect.

----------


## Suzanimal

Went out for a drink (three or four) after I finished cooking and it wasn't cold when I left the house but it was pretty chilly when I left the bar. Mr Animal had the nerve to roll his eyes when he saw I had my heavy coat but he even admitted that it was chilly outside around midnight.

----------


## oyarde

> Its funny, every year we get a huge ass windstorm the day before the township does leaf collection.  So all the giant ass leaf piles people spent their entire weekend raking and blowing and pulling to the curb get blown back on their lawns just in time for the city to come by and collect.


The city closest to me wastes millions on leaves

----------


## oyarde

I just chop my leaves up with a mower.

----------


## Dr.3D

> I just chop my leaves up with a mower.


Same here, I have never raked leaves where I'm living now.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## tod evans

> 


$#@!in' city dwellers!

That's not a deer!

Best get it hung, gutted-n-skint before some country boy comes along and calls you on your shenanigans...

----------


## Suzanimal

It's sunny but cold this morning. I ran outside in my pj's to bring the doge inside. Sometimes he gets confused and stands outside and barks at his doggy door until I go get him. Bless his heart...

----------


## oyarde

I already told Danke it is going to be a mild winter . If he wants to listen to some leftist in Siberia instead he is not going to continue to get my predictions .

----------


## Dr.3D

> 


Looks like he found a nice warm place to lay.

----------


## oyarde

My fire is a work of art . I am an Artist , If that young whippersnapper Danke was here he could do something useful and fetch the bourbon , there is a bottle in the kitchen and three in the outbuilding .

----------


## Danke

> My fire is a work of art . I am an Artist , If that young whippersnapper Danke was here he could do something useful and fetch the bourbon , there is a bottle in the kitchen and three in the outbuilding .


I would never give an Injun hard liquor.

----------


## oyarde

> I would never give an Injun hard liquor.


It helps my creative art.

----------


## Suzanimal

It's suppose to finally rain tomorrow. It's been over 40 days since we had any and I look forward to a rainy day.

----------


## oyarde

It is raining here

----------


## euphemia

It's barely raining here.  A drop or two here and there.

----------


## Suzanimal

No rain yet but it's cloudy and feels like it wants to rain.

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## Suzanimal

Pouring down rain but not cold. We're suppose to get in the 70's today.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Pouring down rain but not cold. We're suppose to get in the 70's today.


It's raining here, too. 65 the high today. It's gonna get cold soon. I still haven't raked a danged bit of leaves either. 

I'm thinking Cabo San Lucas or bust here soon. Or Oazaca or Puerto Villarta or something. Maybe Tulum. And some of those juice things with the little pink umbrellas. Heh.

----------


## Suzanimal

> It's raining here, too. 65 the high today. It's gonna get cold soon. I still haven't raked a danged bit of leaves either. 
> 
> I'm thinking Cabo San Lucas or bust here soon. Or Oazaca or Puerto Villarta or something. Maybe Tulum. And some of those juice things with the little pink umbrellas. Heh.

----------


## Danke

Thanks, Oyarde .  It is snowing right now.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/st-...orecast/348795

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

So far we've actually had some frost here so it's going to be one of the colder winters in the past decade. Generally we only have some freezing in January/February.

----------


## Suzanimal

Cold and rainy. Perfect lazy day.

----------


## oyarde

> Cold and rainy. Perfect lazy day.


I have my fire going nicely , mild day , rain has not set in yet , hope it misses . To turn really cold Fri & Sat  ( Jan. like Temps ). I may split some wood today if it does not rain and or bring some in  in preparation for Fri night , or I may just wrap some gifts . The Mrs will be decorating the cemetery with her sister .

----------


## oyarde

> Thanks, Oyarde .  It is snowing right now.
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/st-...orecast/348795


Think I will split some wood tomorrow.

----------


## Danke



----------


## Suzanimal

I'm cold. It's been raining for a few days but it's suppose to be sunny and in the 60's today. Mr Animal is hoping I will go play golf on Thursday but it looks like it may be too cold for me. I don't do well in cold weather.

----------


## oyarde

It was 37 here this afternoon , to turn cold here the next four nights or so.

----------


## pcosmar

We got our first snow Mon. 
But were have a bunch predicted for tonite/tommorow.

winter camping.

----------


## francisco

> 


"...I went and shot the maximum the game laws would allow, Two game wardens, seven hunters, and a cow..."

----------


## oyarde

I had hash browns with bell peppers and onion , Ribeyes and eggs over easy out of the henhouse for breakfast then I cut and split wood all day . Now I am sitting in front of the fire , probably have another ribeye . I think this was the first day it did not warm up to freezing . My bottle of water kept turning to slush while I was working .

----------


## oyarde

Started with some flurries yesterday . Now it is really snowing , probably about 20 out or about the same as yesterday.Feels colder past two days with a breeze or maybe because a month ago it was 70 .

----------


## phill4paul

The dampened coals sparked to life when raked this morning. Fire roaring within 5 mins. I like it when it stays cold and I don't have to light fires from scratch.

----------


## oyarde

> The dampened coals sparked to life when raked this morning. Fire roaring within 5 mins. I like it when it stays cold and I don't have to light fires from scratch.


Yes , that makes the coffee taste better .

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## Suzanimal

> 


Was it cold outside when you got poked?

----------


## oyarde

My fire is strong  , the cold flees from me in fear .

----------


## Suzanimal

The heat blowing from my space heater is strong because I have it turned up to max. My 3 seasons room doesn't have heat or air. In the summer, I open the windows and turn on the fan but in the winter I have a space heater.  It looks like a stove but the log and flame are fake.  I have a fake duck sitting on it right now. The duck is a leftover decoration from my parents house in the 1980's. I don't why but I'm attached to that stupid duck.

----------


## oyarde

> The heat blowing from my space heater is strong because I have it turned up to max. My 3 seasons room doesn't have heat or air. In the summer, I open the windows and turn on the fan but in the winter I have a space heater.  It looks like a stove but the log and flame are fake.  I have a fake duck sitting on it right now. The duck is a leftover decoration from my parents house in the 1980's. I don't why but I'm attached to that stupid duck.


I have an entire Army duffel bag stuffed full of fake ducks . Decoys . They have provided many a fine dinner .

----------


## oyarde

Ducks and the cold fear me .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Ducks and the cold fear me .


There's a duck in the lake at a park I used to take the kids to that looked like Darth Maul. We called him that. The ducks at the park were fearless because people fed them and I made the mistake once of letting my doge off his leash. He's always been a lover, not a fighter, so imagine my surprise when he sprang into the lake and got a hold of one of the park ducks.  We started screaming and he let go of the duck. It seemed okay. I was shocked because he never seemed to pay the ducks any attention.

----------


## oyarde

> There's a duck in the lake at a park I used to take the kids to that looked like Darth Maul. We called him that. The ducks at the park were fearless because people fed them and I made the mistake once of letting my doge off his leash. He's always been a lover, not a fighter, so imagine my surprise when he sprang into the lake and got a hold of one of the park ducks.  We started screaming and he let go of the duck. It seemed okay. I was shocked because he never seemed to pay the ducks any attention.


The dog is part Cocker ?

----------


## Suzanimal

> The dog is part Cocker ?


Cocker and Chow.

----------


## oyarde

> Cocker and Chow.


That explains it , Cockers can be trained to retrieve fowl fairly easily . They were originally used hunting Woodcock.

----------


## Suzanimal

> That explains it , Cockers can be trained to retrieve fowl fairly easily . They were originally used hunting Woodcock.


It was crazy because he never seemed the least bit interested in the ducks. He'd been to that park at least twice a week for years and not once did he even bark at them, even when we were standing there feeding them. As soon as I let him off his leash, he was in the water. I think his disinterest was an elaborate ruse to get me to let him loose. Mr Animal doesn't think he's that smart but he would do tricks for treats at the park but when I got him home, he would just lay there and let the treats bounce off his head and the lazy ass wouldn't even get up - he'd use his tongue to lick them over so he could eat them. O_o

This pic looks like the duck from the park. I didn't realize it was a breed. I thought it was a deformity caused by the nasty pond water.

----------


## oyarde

> It was crazy because he never seemed the least bit interested in the ducks. He'd been to that park at least twice a week for years and not once did he even bark at them, even when we were standing there feeding them. As soon as I let him off his leash, he was in the water. I think his disinterest was an elaborate ruse to get me to let him loose. Mr Animal doesn't think he's that smart but he would do tricks for treats at the park but when I got him home, he would just lay there and let the treats bounce off his head and the lazy ass wouldn't even get up - he'd use his tongue to lick them over so he could eat them. O_o
> 
> This pic looks like the duck from the park. I didn't realize it was a breed. I thought it was a deformity caused by the nasty pond water.


It is a Muscavoy I think.

----------


## oyarde

I have never eaten a muscavoy and would expect they are not good like Coots and Mergansers.

----------


## oyarde

> It was crazy because he never seemed the least bit interested in the ducks. He'd been to that park at least twice a week for years and not once did he even bark at them, even when we were standing there feeding them. As soon as I let him off his leash, he was in the water. I think his disinterest was an elaborate ruse to get me to let him loose. Mr Animal doesn't think he's that smart but he would do tricks for treats at the park but when I got him home, he would just lay there and let the treats bounce off his head and the lazy ass wouldn't even get up - he'd use his tongue to lick them over so he could eat them. O_o
> 
> This pic looks like the duck from the park. I didn't realize it was a breed. I thought it was a deformity caused by the nasty pond water.


From my experience , it was an elaborate ruse . The rest though makes sense , going to the park makes city boys feel more manly.LOL

----------


## Suzanimal

> I have never eaten a muscavoy and would expect they are not good like Coots and Mergansers.


I don't like duck. The only kind I've had are the dried up ones the asians get. I worked with an asian guy and he brought one in and insisted I try it. I don't even know where he got the crazy looking thing but I tasted it so I could know for sure if I liked it or not.

----------


## Suzanimal

> From my experience , it was an elaborate ruse . The rest though makes sense , going to the park makes city boys feel more manly.LOL


He definitely has something to prove. The poor guy lost his ball sack at a young age.

----------


## donnay

21.9 °F  Brrr...  winds are howling out there tonight too!

----------


## oyarde

> I don't like duck. The only kind I've had are the dried up ones the asians get. I worked with an asian guy and he brought one in and insisted I try it. I don't even know where he got the crazy looking thing but I tasted it so I could know for sure if I liked it or not.


Duck breast is best served medium rare like steak.

----------


## oyarde

The tastiest duck is Wood Duck . Wood Ducks do not quack , they sort of whistle .

----------


## oyarde

It is ta get above freezing by one degree tomorrow . Sweet. Winter is leaving , scared of the Great Sagamore .

----------


## phill4paul

A customer asked if I could remove a Fisher Mama Bear stove for him. Was in good condition. One brick was split. To get it I had to forego a 7yr. Christmas parade tradition and get it today. Oh well. I'm sure there will be a parade next year.

----------


## Danke

> Cocker and Chow.


Good God.  Only Suz could love something as hideous as that.

----------


## phill4paul

> Good God.  Only Suz could love something as hideous as that.


  Meh, looks about like our family dog Shotzie before she passed at 16. Wasn't always so hideous.

----------


## Danke

> Meh, looks about like our family dog Shotzie before she passed at 16. Wasn't always so hideous.



OK, Only Suz and phill4paul could love something as hideous as that.

----------


## phill4paul

> OK, Only Suz and phill4paul could love something as hideous as that.


   I guess we are weird like that.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Good God.  Only Suz could love something as hideous as that.


He's adorable.

----------


## angelatc

> I have an entire Army duffel bag stuffed full of fake ducks . Decoys . They have provided many a fine dinner .


If you like decoys, you'd probably love the real stuff.

----------


## oyarde

> Good God.  Only Suz could love something as hideous as that.


She said Mr A was not going to let her pick out another.

----------


## oyarde

I may hunt this afternoon since it is to be a balmy 33 .

----------


## Suzanimal

> She said Mr A was not going to let her pick out another.


Mr A said no more pets. I love critters but he doesn't like them very much. I planted a lot of butterfly bushes and lantana aroud the pool and we have a ton of butterflies (I also have maypops under the butterfly bushes - caterpillars like to eat those). Mr Animal told me I could raise all the butterflies I wanted and put out as many hummingbird feeders as I wanted but I couldn't have anything that required vet bills and kenneling when we're away. He said he's sick of the responsibility. I love dogs. I like cats but, in my entire life, I've only ever been without a dog for two years.

----------


## Suzanimal

Deceptively beautiful day. It looked gorgeous outside but it was colder than a witch's titty. I went out in flats with no socks and my feet are still cold.

----------


## oyarde

My fire is bold . I have  Scouts out though in case the Barbarians from the North sneak down , they are weak though and probably scared of the dark.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Deceptively beautiful day. It looked gorgeous outside but it was colder than a witch's titty. I went out in flats with no socks and my feet are still cold.


How cold is a witch's titty...as compared, to say, a well digger's ass or brass monkey balls?

----------


## Danke

> How cold is a witch's titty...as compared, to say, a well digger's ass or brass monkey balls?


I'd don't think I want to know how she knows that or how you know your comparisons.

----------


## oyarde

Flurries this morning and warm .

----------


## Suzanimal

Cold and drizzling rain and I have to go out. Mom is out of cigarettes and she keeps giving me the stink eye. I still have to pick up some stoking stuffers so I figured I would get that out of the way today so I can sit in my pj's all day tomorrow. I love pj days.

----------


## oyarde

Today I am going to bring in a little wood and clean out my ashes . Tomorrow night to Fri down in single digits and teens . Tomorrow night the fire will be going again .

----------


## oyarde

Snowing to beat hell . Wet , sticky , slick snow . Maybe two inches so far . All of my gas cans are full and I gassed up the chain saw . I may saw some logs today . I have a couple ready I dropped behind the henhouses last spring.

----------


## oyarde

I wore my muskrat fur hat while sawing up a Hickory tree . I gave my coyote fur hat to one of my Grand Daughters .

----------


## Suzanimal

So I'm scrolling through my FB posts and I see this 

*thinking about running to the grocery store*



Then I see this...

*Whew!*

----------


## oyarde

[QUOTE=Suzanimal;6383114]So I'm scrolling through my FB posts and I see this 

*thinking about running to the grocery store*


When I was 15 I worked at a grocery . The milk and bread thing amazed me . I was like , pfft you cannot even smoke it and who wants something cold to drink in a blizzard ?  I had a bottle of Drambuie by the fire at home .

----------


## oyarde

Winter is scared of me , it will flee like the blue wing teal , in another 3 moons I will be planting potatoes .

----------


## phill4paul

Just a reminder. You should set any ceiling fans to spin so that the downward side is leading and run them at the slowest speed.

----------


## oyarde

> Just a reminder. You should set any ceiling fans to spin so that the downward side is leading and run them at the slowest speed.


Excellent . Yes , all three of mine are on low .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Winter is scared of me , it will flee like the blue wing teal , in another 3 moons I will be planting potatoes .


It's the Drambuie. 




Keep your meat raffle tickets dry.

----------


## 69360

Going to be -4 tonight with 50 mph winds and a windchill of -24. It's only mid December too, it gets worse from here. Going to have to leave the water on all night so we don't freeze up.

----------


## oyarde

> Going to be -4 tonight with 50 mph winds and a windchill of -24. It's only mid December too, it gets worse from here. Going to have to leave the water on all night so we don't freeze up.


Ya I hate that $#@! , it was 5 here this morning with a negative wind chill  , 10 the morning before. That is Jan weather not Dec . 11 degrees tonight , 33 tomorrow , 53 the next day then mid twenties the next two days after . I have a bunch of really good wood sawed up in the woods I need to drag downhill and split . Probably start on that Mon. That will be my Feb. wood , I have enough split to last to then.

----------


## Lamp

Well it sure as hell is snowing a lot up here in Southern Ontario

----------


## oyarde

> Well it sure as hell is snowing a lot up here in Southern Ontario


The provincial legislature still do everything in French and English ? Only 5 percent speak French , if there was a way to get some liberty bills through in French that nobody understood it would be worthwhile to learn it

----------


## 69360

> Ya I hate that $#@! , it was 5 here this morning with a negative wind chill  , 10 the morning before. That is Jan weather not Dec . 11 degrees tonight , 33 tomorrow , 53 the next day then mid twenties the next two days after . I have a bunch of really good wood sawed up in the woods I need to drag downhill and split . Probably start on that Mon. That will be my Feb. wood , I have enough split to last to then.


We are having the odd weather too. Saturday a snow storm, then Sunday 47 and rain but dropping to 8 at night. That will surely be a flash freeze. I'm going to have to get out the roof rake after the snow stops Saturday and clear the roof or there will be huge ice dams and leaks.

----------


## Lamp

> The provincial legislature still do everything in French and English ? Only 5 percent speak French , if there was a way to get some liberty bills through in French that nobody understood it would be worthwhile to learn it



Yeah pretty much
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Langua...alism:_Ontario

I'm not really taking french anymore since your not required to take it in high school. Instead I'm taking Spanish this year in case I ever get the chance to go to Chile some day.

----------


## oyarde

> Yeah pretty much
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Langua...alism:_Ontario
> 
> I'm not really taking french anymore since your not required to take it in high school. Instead I'm taking Spanish this year in case I ever get the chance to go to Chile some day.


They have nice Vineyards in Chile .

----------


## Natural Citizen

It's 21 degrees here. 20 mph winds.

----------


## Suzanimal

It's 34 here.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Phht. That's beach weather. 




> It's 34 here.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Phht. That's beach weather.


Hey! The news said the wind chill made it feel like 25, that's colder than a witches titty. I believe witches titties stay around 41.5 - don't quote me on that, I'm not a witches titty expert. Maybe oyarde can chime in and confirm.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Hey! The news said the wind chill made it feel like 25, that's colder than a witches titty. I believe witches titties stay around 41.5 - don't quote me on that, I'm not a witches titty expert. Maybe oyarde can chime in and confirm.


Yeah, oyarde might be a brass expert.

It is cold, though. I just took my dog out and he peed for like 3 minutes straight while the wind's blowing and I'm in freakin shorts.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Yeah, oyarde might be a brass expert.
> 
> It is cold, though. I just took my dog out and he peed for like 3 minutes straight while the wind's blowing and I'm in freakin shorts.


My poor old doge went out to pee earlier and started barking like crazy for me to come and get him. He has a doggy door and can come and go as he pleases but he's mostly blind and has a hard time finding it and he barks for me to get him if the weather's bad. He does that when it's raining, too. I ended up carrying him inside. 




> I'm in freakin shorts


Yankees...Mr Animal thinks shorts are year round wear, too.

----------


## oyarde

Mission Accomplished , it is 10 degrees outside ( no wind though ) , 74 degrees in here and nothing but wood heat . Sweet.

----------


## Suzanimal

High of 47 today but it'll be back in the mid 60's tomorrow. I had to turn on my fake fire space heater in the four seasons room - that's where I keep my laptop.  It was so cold last night, I even pulled my lemon tree inside. Sadly, I ran over a lizard's head with the pot wheels. I left it for one of the guys to clean up. I ain't touching that nasty ting. Plus, I think his brains are stuck to the paver. *shudders*

----------


## Natural Citizen

> High of 47 today but it'll be back in the mid 60's tomorrow. I had to turn on my fake fire space heater in the four seasons room - that's where I keep my laptop.


How good are those things? I was thinking about getting one. But they're thousands of dollars and I don't want to go into debt more if it isn't that good.




> It was so cold last night, I even pulled my lemon tree inside. Sadly, I ran over a lizard's head with the pot wheels. I left it for one of the guys to clean up. I ain't touching that nasty ting. Plus, I think his brains are stuck to the paver. *shudders*


Dang. Let us have a moment of silence for Mr. Lizard. He was a good lizard. A family lizard. A swell lizard among lizards.

----------


## Suzanimal

> How good are those things? I was thinking about getting one. But they're thousands of dollars and I don't want to go into debt more if it isn't that good.


Thousands of dollars? I got one like this at Ollies Army (like Big Lots) for 30.00.








> Dang. Let us have a moment of silence for Mr. Lizard. He was a good lizard. A family lizard. A swell lizard among lizards.


We was. He ate bugs and entertained me with the red thing on his chin. I suspect he was doing that to attract the lady lizards and I guess it worked because we have a lot of lizards around here - one committed suicide in my pool last summer. That was gross. May he rest in peace with his brains on my patio until one of the men folk scrapes up his remains and throws him in the woods.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Thousands of dollars? I got one like this at Ollies Army (like Big Lots) for 30.00.


Hm. The ones I was looking at were yuuuuge. I never really thoughtabout a smaller one. I was in Lowe's and they only had the big ones on display.

Thanks. I'll look for something like that.

----------


## oyarde

> How good are those things? I was thinking about getting one. But they're thousands of dollars and I don't want to go into debt more if it isn't that good.
> 
> 
> 
> Dang. Let us have a moment of silence for Mr. Lizard. He was a good lizard. A family lizard. A swell lizard among lizards.


They sell small ones here at places like the farm store ( Rural King ) , Menards etc , all of 'em I have ever seen were 80 or less . Some of them use less electricity than others .At my old place I had a great big ass one the size of a real fire place , I had it in the same room as the real Fireplace and always had one of 'em going in the winter . It was an old drafty farmhouse . I think I did pay 300 or so for it .

----------


## oyarde

Remember , if you are above the 40th parallel  you are fast approaching the time that you must beware the Wendigo .

----------


## phill4paul

> Remember , if you are above the 40th parallel  you are fast approaching the time that you must beware the Wendigo .


  I am happy to live mid-south. Fire ant in Piedmont N.C. are rare. Killer bees never made it here. I do not know if I can trust Wendigo to come hereabouts , but I'm fine if it doesn't.

----------


## oyarde

> I am happy to live mid-south. Fire ant in Piedmont N.C. are rare. Killer bees never made it here. I do not know if I can trust Wendigo to come hereabouts , but I'm fine if it doesn't.


You should be safe from the starving times . The famous Cree Wendigo , Swift Runner , in 1878 killed and ate entirely his wife and five children just 25 miles away from supplies . Now , famous Oji - Cree Wendigo hunter, Jack Fiddler is no longer here to protect people as he passed on 1907 . Danke must be very wary as his pale flesh looks tender , soft and will tempt many Wendigos . I cannot protect him in the North Woods . My ceremony will only work here .

----------


## oyarde

Jack Fiddler killed 14 , maybe more Wendigos , but they still wander Minnesota .

----------


## phill4paul

> You should be safe from the starving times . The famous Cree Wendigo , Swift Runner , in 1878 killed and ate entirely his wife and five children just 25 miles away from supplies . Now , famous Oji - Cree Wendigo hunter, Jack Fiddler is no longer here to protect people as he passed on 1907 . Danke must be very wary as his pale flesh looks tender , soft and will tempt many Wendigos . I cannot protect him in the North Woods . My ceremony will only work here .


  Danke should be wary, for myself I am fine. If he wishes to visit then he better abide by house rules.

----------


## Lamp

It becomes night at 5:30 PM where I live

----------


## oyarde

I am sticking with my prediction of a mild winter for my valley , The Ohio River Valley.

----------


## 69360

Furnace is acting up. It's 0 right now and it won't heat up to more than 64. Oil burner is kicking on for a minute then going off. I think the oil filter next to the tank outside might be either clogged or has water in it and is freezing up. That's what it was the last time I had trouble with the furnace. Hopefully it holds out from crapping out completely until tomorrow. Otherwise I have to go to our backup heat which is a propane heater. It's supposed to be 5-8" tomorrow so I get to change the filter in a snowstorm and hope it fixes it.

----------


## pcosmar

> Furnace is acting up. It's 0 right now and it won't heat up to more than 64. Oil burner is kicking on for a minute then going off. I think the oil filter next to the tank outside might be either clogged or has water in it and is freezing up. That's what it was the last time I had trouble with the furnace. Hopefully it holds out from crapping out completely until tomorrow. Otherwise I have to go to our backup heat which is a propane heater. It's supposed to be 5-8" tomorrow so I get to change the filter in a snowstorm and hope it fixes it.


Expecting 0 tonite.
Been gettin a lot of snow for here.
But they don't deal as well as elsewhere. and these roads can be unforgiving.

busy lately.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Furnace is acting up. It's 0 right now and it won't heat up to more than 64. Oil burner is kicking on for a minute then going off. I think the oil filter next to the tank outside might be either clogged or has water in it and is freezing up. That's what it was the last time I had trouble with the furnace. Hopefully it holds out from crapping out completely until tomorrow. Otherwise I have to go to our backup heat which is a propane heater. It's supposed to be 5-8" tomorrow so I get to change the filter in a snowstorm and hope it fixes it.


If it's outdoor tank, you are using "mobile home blend" fuel, kerosene mixed with #2, right?

If it's straight #2 heating oil, it's gonna gel up on you in temps like this.

Use this to keep it running free:

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Hm. The ones I was looking at were yuuuuge. I never really thoughtabout a smaller one. I was in Lowe's and they only had the big ones on display.
> 
> Thanks. I'll look for something like that.


I think you may have been looking at what amounts to a real wood stove with gas logs.

----------


## oyarde

> I think you may have been looking at what amounts to a real wood stove with gas logs.


My dentist has one of those  , I should have asked him what it cost . It looked expensive .

----------


## tod evans

> Expecting 0 tonite.
> Been gettin a lot of snow for here.
> But they don't deal as well as elsewhere. and these roads can be unforgiving.
> 
> busy lately.


65 in the Ozarks this morning....

Was supposed to be en-route to Md. but flights got canceled due to snow at Ohare...

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I think you may have been looking at what amounts to a real wood stove with gas logs.


No, it was the console looking ones here - https://www.lowes.com/pl/Electric-fi...ing/4294599054

But after looking on their site, I realize that they only had the most expensive ones on display. I didn't realize that they actually had cheaper ones. I might go look around again today.

----------


## 69360

> If it's outdoor tank, you are using "mobile home blend" fuel, kerosene mixed with #2, right?
> 
> If it's straight #2 heating oil, it's gonna gel up on you in temps like this.
> 
> Use this to keep it running free:


It's straight kerosene. We have been as low as -25 here a few times so I don't take the risk, prices are low enough now it's not a huge difference between winter blend and kero.

That 911 is good stuff, we use it in frozen or gelled up trucks at work. 

The furnace cycles are getting longer now that its warmed up to the 20, it even shut off for a while earlier after it made it up to 68. I think I'm on the right track that the filter is restricted. I'm going to the store to get a new filter after lunch. If I find water in there I'm going to get some of that stuff and dump it in the tank. I might do a strainer and nozzle in the burner tomorrow after it warms up and I don't have to worry about pipe freeze up if something goes wrong.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> If it's outdoor tank, you are using "mobile home blend" fuel, kerosene mixed with #2, right?
> 
> If it's straight #2 heating oil, it's gonna gel up on you in temps like this.
> 
> Use this to keep it running free:


On an only vaguely tangentially related subject, I (not intentionally, obviously) put a tank of watery gas in my X-Terra work truck from what looked like a decent gas station, and it started having serious power loss problems.  Right now, it's running fine but only if I keep premium detergent gas in it all the time.  My auto tech housemate said I should put a bottle of Heet and a can of SeaFoam in the tank next time I fill up. I trust him but I'm still curious if anyone else has heard of this or had experience with it.

----------


## oyarde

> On an only vaguely tangentially related subject, I (not intentionally, obviously) put a tank of watery gas in my X-Terra work truck from what looked like a decent gas station, and it started having serious power loss problems.  Right now, it's running fine but only if I keep premium detergent gas in it all the time.  My auto tech housemate said I should put a bottle of Heet and a can of SeaFoam in the tank next time I fill up. I trust him but I'm still curious if anyone else has heard of this or had experience with it.


I have had good luck with Sea Foam in a crappy old Briggs Industrial cast iron bore engine I leave sit outside all year . I just mixed a handful in with the fuel every time I used it and it kept the carb running on it and the water ran out . It has naptha in it and its best properties is that it cleans .

----------


## Suzanimal

> On an only vaguely tangentially related subject, I (not intentionally, obviously) put a tank of watery gas in my X-Terra work truck from what looked like a decent gas station, and it started having serious power loss problems.  Right now, it's running fine but only if I keep premium detergent gas in it all the time.  My auto tech housemate said I should put a bottle of Heet and a can of SeaFoam in the tank next time I fill up. I trust him but I'm still curious if anyone else has heard of this or had experience with it.


I've gotten bad gas before but my problems went away as soon as the tank was empty. I've never mixed anything in my gas.

----------


## oyarde

> I've gotten bad gas before but my problems went away as soon as the tank was empty. I've never mixed anything in my gas.


At least you do not have to worry about Wendigos like Danke .

----------


## Suzanimal

> At least you do not have to worry about Wendigos like Danke .


I don't know what a Wendigo is - is it one of those Australian baby stealing critters?

----------


## oyarde

> I don't know what a Wendigo is - is it one of those Australian baby stealing critters?


Sort of , it is a  full size psychotic  human cannibal .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Sort of , it is a  full size psychotic  human cannibal .


Poor Danke, I hope he's safe.  I'm gonna profile stalk him to see if he's been on in the past couple of days.

----------


## Suzanimal

It's been two days since he posted, I hope some Wendi isn't gnawing on his bone.

----------


## oyarde

> It's been two days since he posted, I hope some Wendi isn't gnawing on his bone.


I am concerned . On the bright side though, the Wendigo will gain no power from eating Danke . It will still wander , never satisfied until it is killed .

----------


## oyarde

> I don't know what a Wendigo is - is it one of those Australian baby stealing critters?


I take it ya mean the Ebu Gogo ? Like the Wendigo , the Ebu Gogo do exist .

----------


## oyarde

Glad I do not have Ebu Gogo . I would hunt those to extinction.

----------


## oyarde

> It's been two days since he posted, I hope some Wendi isn't gnawing on his bone.


I probably should have asked for early delivery of my Christmas present ..........

----------


## Suzanimal

> I take it ya mean the Ebu Gogo ? Like the Wendigo , the Ebu Gogo do exist .


Is that like a chupacabra?

----------


## oyarde

> Is that like a chupacabra?


Nah , an Ebu Gogo is just an old , small humanoid species that are canibal resistant  ( most humans are subject to the disease Kuru ). If there is a Chupacabra it is probably some kind of canine .

----------


## oyarde

Last night , couple inches of rain , then an inch of ice and flurries now , but at least it is 20 degrees. I am probably laid in at the cottage in the woods  today, no search party for Danke . I think Muh roads are closed ( rumor ) . Plenty of meat , eggs , potatoes , onions and canned goods though so no Donner Party stuff here. I mean really , who would try to get to california ? They were ignorant barbarians anyway . The only two noble souls present were two Miwok Indian guides murdered and eaten by the untrustworthy barbarians .

----------


## oyarde

If Danke does not turn up by Tomorrow , he is presumed eaten , it was minus 11 today outside the Vikings stadium and Danke could have easily been picked off on the way .

----------


## phill4paul

> If Danke does not turn up by Tomorrow , he is presumed eaten , it was minus 11 today outside the Vikings stadium and Danke could have easily been picked off on the way .


  60's and balmy in N.C. Felt too warm and sticky to me after the last nights of 20's. Let the stove die. As I was remodeling the laundry closet to accommodate a side by side temp was 68. Hot to me while working. Fires dead. Will light it when temps go back down.

----------


## oyarde

To be 1 degree tonight and tomorrow night  ought to be the last one of those through Christmas looking at the extended forecast , I may let my fire go out tomorrow and clean some ashes out . It is blazing now . I have two shots of Bourbon , one for me and one for Danke , guess I will have to drink them both since he is missing . Sorry missing Danke .

----------


## Suzanimal

> To be 1 degree tonight and tomorrow night  ought to be the last one of those through Christmas looking at the extended forecast , I may let my fire go out tomorrow and clean some ashes out . It is blazing now . I have two shots of Bourbon , one for me and one for Danke , guess I will have to drink them both since he is missing . Sorry missing Danke .


Poor Danke. If he turns up, I'm going to get him a microchip for Christmas so we can find him.

I have my fake fire stove on. It's so realistic, I'm starting to crave smores. Maybe, I'll give it a shot.

----------


## Suzanimal

I just hope Danke didn't get sucked down an airplane toilet. That would be a horrible way to go. Those toilets give me the creeps, btw.

----------


## oyarde

> I just hope Danke didn't get sucked down an airplane toilet. That would be a horrible way to go. Those toilets give me the creeps, btw.


If we send him to the Vet the chip may be cheaper .

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Furnace is acting up. It's 0 right now and it won't heat up to more than 64. Oil burner is kicking on for a minute then going off. I think the oil filter next to the tank outside might be either clogged or has water in it and is freezing up. That's what it was the last time I had trouble with the furnace. Hopefully it holds out from crapping out completely until tomorrow. Otherwise I have to go to our backup heat which is a propane heater. It's supposed to be 5-8" tomorrow so I get to change the filter in a snowstorm and hope it fixes it.


Mine's doing the same thing. Except mine's a gas furnace. If I flip the switch off on the furnace and then back on, it starts working again.

----------


## oyarde

I got tired of screwing around and finally put out an electric waterer for the chickens in the feed lot . Getting lazy in my old age, but not too lazy to have a shot of bourbon , and Dankes shot since he is missing , presumed eaten by a Wendigo.

----------


## oyarde

Gonna be sunny & 33 tomorrow , party .

----------


## lilymc

I'm missing Hawaii weather right about now.

----------


## opal

It was 88 here today
~flop sweat~
I almost believed global warming today

----------


## Suzanimal

In the 50's and cloudy. Not bad.

----------


## oyarde

> In the 50's and cloudy. Not bad.


I have been chipping ice and salting so my two inches of walkway ice all melts today. This morning I went for navel oranges , kahlua candies and a gift certificate at the fancy deli next to the butcher for Mrs O's stocking .Last yr I filled it early and she ate it all . This year I am faking her out .I let it hang there for a week empty .

----------


## Suzanimal

Not bad...



I hope Danke is happy with his Wendigo girlfriend. Maybe she'll let him use the internet if he charms her.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like tonight and tomorrow may be the last dry days here for awhile . Looks like rain Fri - Sun.

----------


## pcosmar

> Looks like tonight and tomorrow may be the last dry days here for awhile . Looks like rain Fri - Sun.


watching too. Honey left today.. I''m traveling Friday(weather permitting)

----------


## Suzanimal

Earlier today an elderly neighbor informed me there was going to be ice this weekend. I just checked the weather and they're predicting some snow flurries.

----------


## Natural Citizen

It hasn't ben very cold here this year. We had a couple cold days. Other than that, I'm in shorts and a sweatshirt when I go outside.

----------


## Suzanimal

> It hasn't ben very cold here this year. We had a couple cold days. Other than that, I'm in shorts and a sweatshirt when I go outside.


It hasn't been cold here, either. My son was outside today in shorts and a t-shirt barefoot hosing off the winter pool cover.

----------


## oyarde

Rained hard today . I stacked some wood near the house .Gonna start my fire again Thurs & Fri nights , to turn cold Thurs night .

----------


## oyarde

Feels like winter again this morning .

----------


## Jan2017

Yep, in sorta a blizzard now - snows through tomorrow morning with low 0° tonight,
it is a very cold snow storm with high of 10°  tomorrow - but at least winds are low.

We hit 60°a week ago, at 5500' elevation

----------


## phill4paul

Cold front moving into N.C. this evening. Possibility of snow Sat. Wood on porch stacked. Need to finish chopping last truckload of wood and get another. Cut the limbs to size on four oaks this summer. Will need to get up off the ground for next year. Slow time of year so I can get busy doing personal $#@!.

----------


## oyarde

Supposed to start snowing tonight . Guess I will bring some wood in tomorrow .

----------


## Suzanimal

BREAD AND MILK ALERT FOR ATLANTA!!!!

----------


## oyarde

> BREAD AND MILK ALERT FOR ATLANTA!!!!


If that was to set in for a week , they would be eating one another .

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Quick, south! Run and get everything you need to make milk sandwiches FOR A MONTH!

----------


## phill4paul

> Quick, south! Run and get everything you need to make milk sandwiches FOR A MONTH!


   Lol, yeah.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I wonder if anyone ever stood in the bread aisle with a jug of milk dangling from their fingers, scratched their head and wondered, "Why bread and milk?"

----------


## Suzanimal

> I wonder if anyone ever stood in the bread aisle with a jug of milk dangling from their fingers, scratched their head and wondered, "Why bread and milk?"


I have. I grab wine and meat. My mom says you grab bread and milk so you can eat cereal and sammiches if the power goes out but I prefer wine and steak. I can grill a steak. It doesn't make any sense to eat cereal when it's cold. Plus, the wine will help keep you warm.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Quick, south! Run and get everything you need to make milk sandwiches FOR A MONTH!

----------


## oyarde

> Quick, south! Run and get everything you need to make milk sandwiches FOR A MONTH!


That crap cracks me up . Today is payday @ the Antique Mall so I went and picked up muh check .There is maybe two inches of snow and snowing. On the way home I got 3 lbs of sirloin on sale @ the butcher ,two lbs of bacon , got a half a tank in the F150 and a half dozen donuts  .  No  milk sandwich for me . I threw a half a rick of wood in the basement , I have two and a half down there and two and a half stacked in the driveway.  I am good to middle of Feb , longer if I put the Mrs on half rations

----------


## oyarde

> I have. I grab wine and meat. My mom says you grab bread and milk so you can eat cereal and sammiches if the power goes out but I prefer wine and steak. I can grill a steak. It doesn't make any sense to eat cereal when it's cold. Plus, the wine will help keep you warm.


Hell yes , They can keep the gruel .

----------


## phill4paul

Lol. They don't know what the hell is going to come into N.C. One hour it reads 3-5 inches the next less than an inch, then back again. I hope it is 3-5". Buddy has about 20-30 downed trees of various sizes in a ravine to burn up. Has been too dry this fall. Snow and a yuuuuge bonfire would be nice.

----------


## phill4paul

> That crap cracks me up . Today is payday @ the Antique Mall so I went and picked up muh check .There is maybe two inches of snow and snowing. On the way home I got 3 lbs of sirloin on sale @ the butcher ,two lbs of bacon , got a half a tank in the F150 and a half dozen donuts  .  No  milk sandwich for me . I threw a half a rick of wood in the basement , I have two and a half down there and two and a half stacked in the driveway.  I am good to middle of Feb , longer if I put the Mrs on half rations


  Half a face rick on the porch. A face rick under cover. Hope to finish chopping another rick by tomorrow evening. Good until first of Feb. Need another truck load to finish out the season.

----------


## oyarde

My fire is roaring . Once again , the Great Sagamore has held winter at bay . Danke would be proud if he was still with us .

----------


## Suzanimal

I convinced Mr Animal to take me up to the Walmart tonight because we're out of milk and bread, lol. Actually, I was worried about running out of wine and half and half. Anyway, I get there and decide to grab a loaf of bread (I was caught up in the bread buying frenzy, I guess) and when I turned to go down the bread aisle, a man stopped me and told me they were sold out. He was saving me the hassle because the aisle was packed with people. I got the last two cartons of half and half and there was plenty of wine but beer seemed to be going pretty quickly. Oh, and get this. I see three cartons of half and half but when I grabbed the third one, it spilled all over me. Some $#@! had opened it an put it on the top rack.

Mr Animal refused to go in the store. He was ashamed of himself for letting me talk him into snow shopping. I told him if he wasn't going to come in with me, he wasn't gonna get a milk sammich. He ended up kinda disappointed he didn't go in when he saw me with half and half all over my coat. He said I deserved it for being a snow shopper. He's one to talk, he didn't even put on pants. He was sitting in the Walmart parking lot in a hoodie and his boxer briefs listening to sports radio and he thinks I'm the weirdo.

----------


## Suzanimal

> My fire is roaring . Once again , the Great Sagamore has held winter at bay . Danke would be proud if he was still with us .


My fake fire space heater is roaring. I wonder if I could roast a marshmallow in front of this thing...

----------


## oyarde

> My fake fire space heater is roaring. I wonder if I could roast a marshmallow in front of this thing...


I have heated up food on the heater of an Armored Personnel Carrier so a full blown space heater is high class , I am more of a bratwurst guy .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I have heated up food on the heater of an Armored Personnel Carrier so a full blown space heater is high class , I am more of a bratwurst guy .


Good to keep in mind in case this storm actually happens and I need to make dinner in front of my space heater.

----------


## oyarde

> I convinced Mr Animal to take me up to the Walmart tonight because we're out of milk and bread, lol. Actually, I was worried about running out of wine and half and half. Anyway, I get there and decide to grab a loaf of bread (I was caught up in the bread buying frenzy, I guess) and when I turned to go down the bread aisle, a man stopped me and told me they were sold out. He was saving me the hassle because the aisle was packed with people. I got the last two cartons of half and half and there was plenty of wine but beer seemed to be going pretty quickly. Oh, and get this. I see three cartons of half and half but when I grabbed the third one, it spilled all over me. Some $#@! had opened it an put it on the top rack.
> 
> Mr Animal refused to go in the store. He was ashamed of himself for letting me talk him into snow shopping. I told him if he wasn't going to come in with me, he wasn't gonna get a milk sammich. He ended up kinda disappointed he didn't go in when he saw me with half and half all over my coat. He said I deserved it for being a snow shopper. He's one to talk, he didn't even put on pants. He was sitting in the Walmart parking lot in a hoodie and his boxer briefs listening to sports radio and he thinks I'm the weirdo.


I never go in that place , if I have to go , I take a nap while Mrs O goes in . I know she will be standing in line at the register for 20 minutes minimum. I told my youngest Brother In Law about this once . He is like " so you are one of the old guys that sleeps in the parking lot now " . I am like , WTF  you are only four years younger than I am.

----------


## opal



----------


## phill4paul

> I convinced Mr Animal to take me up to the Walmart tonight because we're out of milk and bread, lol. Actually, I was worried about running out of wine and half and half. Anyway, I get there and decide to grab a loaf of bread (I was caught up in the bread buying frenzy, I guess) and when I turned to go down the bread aisle, a man stopped me and told me they were sold out. He was saving me the hassle because the aisle was packed with people. I got the last two cartons of half and half and there was plenty of wine but beer seemed to be going pretty quickly. Oh, and get this. I see three cartons of half and half but when I grabbed the third one, it spilled all over me. Some $#@! had opened it an put it on the top rack.
> 
> Mr Animal refused to go in the store. He was ashamed of himself for letting me talk him into snow shopping. I told him if he wasn't going to come in with me, he wasn't gonna get a milk sammich. He ended up kinda disappointed he didn't go in when he saw me with half and half all over my coat. He said I deserved it for being a snow shopper. He's one to talk, he didn't even put on pants. He was sitting in the Walmart parking lot in a hoodie and his boxer briefs listening to sports radio and he thinks I'm the weirdo.


WTF? Storm is tomorrow night. Seems a bit premature to me.

----------


## oyarde

I have 10 degrees and four inches of snow .

----------


## Suzanimal

> WTF? Storm is tomorrow night. Seems a bit premature to me.


Yeah, that's why I wanted to go tonight but I guess other people had the same idea. Milk and bread emergencies are a big deal around here.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I never go in that place , if I have to go , I take a nap while Mrs O goes in . I know she will be standing in line at the register for 20 minutes minimum. I told my youngest Brother In Law about this once . He is like " so you are one of the old guys that sleeps in the parking lot now " . I am like , WTF  you are only four years younger than I am.


Mr Animal can sleep anywhere. He can't do many rides without getting sick and fell asleep on a bench at Universal Studios waiting for us. He was laying on the bench snoring when we came out - he looked like a hobo, lol. We left him there and went and rode something else. When we got back, he had made friends with a couple from Ireland on their honeymoon.

----------


## oyarde

Probably split some wood here next couple days , to be a balmy 20 tomorrow , probably about 8 now .If that slacker Danke was here he could help an old guy out .

----------


## Suzanimal

There was a news report that grocery stores were out of bread. They found a lady with 4 kids and asked her if she got bread - she informed them she was there for wine. LOL, she's my hero.

----------


## oyarde

Nine weeks and I will be planting potatoes , 7 - 8 weeks measurable snow should be done as well as Temp.'s below 20 . Oyarde has defeated winter once again .

----------


## Suzanimal

I'm suppose to be snow jamming here but I ain't got no snow,

I can't believe I bought brad and milk for this.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I'm suppose to be snow jamming here but I ain't got no snow,
> 
> I can't believe I bought brad and milk for this.


I am sure that Brad appreciates it.

----------


## oyarde

> I'm suppose to be snow jamming here but I ain't got no snow,
> 
> I can't believe I bought brad and milk for this.


It is zero here , enjoy yourself and give the boys a milk sandwich .

----------


## phill4paul

We received about 7 inches. Quite lovely out. Will put off shoveling until after brunch and a few Bloody Mary's.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> We received about 7 inches. Quite lovely out. Will put off shoveling until after brunch and a few Bloody Mary's.


Aw man. Lucky dog. It's snowing here but only a couple inches so far. Probably won't get anywhere near 7 though. 

Ever notice that after it snows, it doesn't really feel cold outside? Scwewy.

No Bloody Mary here but I think I do have some blackberry tea.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Probably split some wood here next couple days , to be a balmy 20 tomorrow , probably about 8 now .If that slacker Danke was here he could help an old guy out .


I need to get some wood myself. Don't have any woods here, though. At least not woods that are mine.

----------


## phill4paul

> Aw man. Lucky dog. It's snowing here but only a couple inches so far. Probably won't get anywhere near 7 though. 
> 
> Ever notice that after it snows, it doesn't really feel cold outside? Scwewy.
> 
> No Bloody Mary here but I think I do have some blackberry tea.


   The Yeti's have come out. I'll need to be cautious!

----------


## Suzanimal

> I am sure that Brad appreciates it.




Well, I planned on being busy trying to stay alive today but now I guess I'll have to entertain myself with Brad.

----------


## Suzanimal

> It is zero here , enjoy yourself and give the boys a milk sandwich .


Mr Animal already fed them well. He brought home some fancy rolls, cheese, and sauce and made fried chicken sammiches. I ate 1/2 of one and it was delicious but I'm fairly certain I blew through my calorie allotment for the rest of the week. I'm still a little chubby from the holidays.

----------


## oyarde

> Mr Animal already fed them well. He brought home some fancy rolls, cheese, and sauce and made fried chicken sammiches. I ate 1/2 of one and it was delicious but I'm fairly certain I blew through my calorie allotment for the rest of the week. I'm still a little chubby from the holidays.


Fried chicken sandwiches , they are living a life of luxury .

----------


## oyarde

I drug some ash and Hickory I had already sawed up out of the woods on a sled today and split about a rick of wood . I think the mercury made it to 14 today , way short of what the weatherman said . Sun was out but the wind was blowing . Time for a ham sandwich and a shot of Bourbon.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Fried chicken sandwiches , they are living a life of luxury .


They are. They'll never leave if he keeps it up. He should follow my lead and offer them kale salad - that'll get rid of their freeloading asses. Trust me, nothing gets rid of hungry teenage boys faster than kale salad, lol.

----------


## tod evans

> They are. They'll never leave if he keeps it up. He should follow my lead and offer them kale salad - that'll get rid of their freeloading asses. Trust me, nothing gets rid of hungry teenage boys faster than kale salad, lol.


Nothing'll get rid of your ol' man faster either...

Good God girl!

----------


## Suzanimal

> Nothing'll get rid of your ol' man faster either...
> 
> Good God girl!


Mr Animal didn't marry me for my cooking.

----------


## tod evans

> Mr Animal didn't marry me for my cooking.

----------


## Suzanimal

It's so cold, my doge doesn't even want to go outside and bark at nothing. I caught him standing in the kitchen with his head stuck out the doggy door barking at nothing. Bless his heart...he never barked until he went senile. My son says his barking is the dog equivalent of an old man shaking his fist at a cloud.

----------


## oyarde

> It's so cold, my doge doesn't even want to go outside and bark at nothing. I caught him standing in the kitchen with his head stuck out the doggy door barking at nothing. Bless his heart...he never barked until he went senile. My son says his barking is the dog equivalent of an old man shaking his fist at a cloud.


I spent all day outside in my coveralls , I think yer doge is smarter .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I spent all day outside in my coveralls , I think yer doge is smarter .


LOL, I have to tell Mr Animal someone thinks the doge is smart. He thinks the doge is retarded. We were talking about our divorce the other night and I asked him if he would fight me for custody of the doge and he couldn't stop laughing. We talk about our divorce when we run out of other $#@! to talk about. We've been together over 20 years, gotta talk about something...

----------


## CPUd

Our doge is afraid of the dogehaus because the cat goes in there, but there are bails of hay under the porch, he likes laying in those.

----------


## oyarde

If the doge is afraid of the house because the cat is in there , this essentially means Cpud is running a Cathouse ?

----------


## CPUd

the cat doesn't even like it in there, he just does it to terrorize the doge.

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## CPUd



----------


## oyarde

Almost up to 5 degrees in town . Five degrees again tonight , 35 tomorrow and then 50's and rain the next three days, throw about four inches of melted snow and ice in with that and everything should be nice and muddy around here. The gifts of winter , if it does warm up , lots and lots of mud .

----------


## Suzanimal

Help, oyarde, Great Winter Killer of the Sagamore, Wendigo hunter and Danke tracker, my fake fire space heater is being defeated by old man winter. I'm freezing my already less than ample bosom off out here. My four seasons room is turning into a three seasons room.

----------


## oyarde

> Help, oyarde, Great Winter Killer of the Sagamore, Wendigo hunter and Danke tracker, my fake fire space heater is being defeated by old man winter. I'm freezing my already less than ample bosom off out here. My four seasons room is turning into a three seasons room.


You have that in one of those fancy glass sun rooms ? I would go the Hardware , maybe 40 bucks , buy a MR Heater that goes on top of your gas grill bottle and throw it out there and light it when you are sitting there having your coffee. I had mine on in my garage yesterday all day. I had a cup of coffee sitting on my toolbox and I would duck in there and get a drink every now & then while I was splitting wood .

----------


## Suzanimal

> You have that in one of those fancy glass sun rooms ?


Yes, it's where I sit with my laptop.




> I would go the Hardware , maybe 40 bucks , buy a MR Heater that goes on top of your gas grill bottle and throw it out there and light it when you are sitting there having your coffee. I had mine on in my garage yesterday all day. I had a cup of coffee sitting on my toolbox and I would duck in there and get a drink every now & then while I was splitting wood .


You lost me at "go to the hardware". That sounds like a job for Mr Animal.

----------


## oyarde

> Yes, it's where I sit with my laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> You lost me at "go to the hardware". That sounds like a job for Mr Animal.


Around here we have Rural King , Menards ( I am pretty sure they both have them , I bought mine on line from an Ace store though going out of business ) , Home Depot , Lowes etc

----------


## pcosmar

It's snowing here.
very quiet morning,, you could hear it snowing.

it's heavy snow for here. and loud.

----------


## specsaregood

Snowed 6" on me yesterday during my golf tournament, I didn't come in last and also finished above all the wimps that cut out at lunchbreak and didn't return.   Couldn't feel my feet for the entire day until I soaked in the hottub last night.  Thank goodness for beards and hottubs.

----------


## oyarde

I got a haircut today , maybe I should have waited to March .

----------


## phill4paul

> I got a haircut today , maybe I should have waited to March .


   Lol. After the dump run I had to run back by the barber. There were four cars there so I knew at least a hour and twenty wait. Glad I decided against it.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Snowed 6" on me yesterday during my golf tournament, I didn't come in last and also finished above all the wimps that cut out at lunchbreak and didn't return.   Couldn't feel my feet for the entire day until I soaked in the hottub last night.  Thank goodness for beards and hottubs.


Well played. I don't even think Mr Animal would've played on and he has a beard and is from Buffalo. He thinks I'm a wimp who doesn't know how to dress for cold and he's right.

Well, I guess it depends on if he had free booze. He'll do just about anything for free booze.

----------


## Suzanimal

It's so cold in my four three seasons room, Mr Animal put out his cigar kebab rather than finish smoking it. He came in with a cigar stub on a skewer, lol. o_O I love that man, bless his heart...

----------


## oyarde

> It's so cold in my four three seasons room, Mr Animal put out his cigar kebab rather than finish smoking it. He came in with a cigar stub on a skewer, lol. o_O I love that man, bless his heart...


I take it he has on shorts ?

----------


## Suzanimal

> I take it he has on shorts ?


Actually, no but he's been sick. I gave him a cold and he's been calling me Typhoid Mary.

----------


## oyarde

I think I will let muh fire go out tomorrow afternoon since it is ta warm up . I can stack some wood and eventually clean some ashes out .

----------


## phill4paul

> I think I will let muh fire go out tomorrow afternoon since it is ta warm up . I can stack some wood and eventually clean some ashes out .


  Wed. we return to 50's day/40's night and I will do the same. I have an exterior instant water heater and the inlet line almost froze closed last night. Hit it with a hair dryer for 10 min. and things are fine now.

----------


## Suzanimal

Hitting the 70's by Friday!!!

----------


## Suzanimal

Unfortunately, Mr Animal checked the weather, too and decided Thursday would be a good day to start training me to be his golf ringer. He says, if I get good and help him win tournaments, he'll buy me shoes.

----------


## phill4paul

> Unfortunately, Mr Animal checked the weather, too and decided Thursday would be a good day to start training me to be his golf ringer. He says, if I get good and help him win tournaments, he'll buy me shoes.


  Take a cooler for your box. The vendor cart wine is ridiculous  $$$$.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Take a cooler for your box. The vendor cart wine is ridiculous  $$$$.


My bag has a cooler. Mr Animal said he would bring me some mini bottles but I think I'll just fill up my water bottle with Franzia.

----------


## phill4paul

> My bag has a cooler. Mr Animal said he would bring me some mini bottles but I think I'll just fill up my water bottle with Franzia.


  Damn, girl. The chicks at UVA would tell ya to get an I.V. bottle and sling it under your arm.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I think I will let muh fire go out tomorrow afternoon since it is ta warm up . I can stack some wood and eventually clean some ashes out .


Uncle oyarde, I'm concerned about danke. Time to use your tracking skills to find him-or at least bring back his carcass for a proper funeral.

----------


## oyarde

> Uncle oyarde, I'm concerned about danke. Time to use your tracking skills to find him-or at least bring back his carcass for a proper funeral.


I held a ceremony 12/31 .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I held a ceremony 12/31 .


I'm sure it was beautiful. You should share toobs of it.

----------


## oyarde

> I'm sure it was beautiful. You should share toobs of it.


It was beautiful , while I hate to be critical of the departed , probably nicer than he deserved .

----------


## oyarde

Today would have been quite pleasant with the absence of the Hurricane force winds .

----------


## Suzanimal

Starting to feel like spring outside. I heard the radio guy say it got up to 59 today. YAY!!!

----------


## 69360

It was -5 this morning. Found out the pipes froze for the first time this year. Stupid kids knocked the plug for the heat tape out AND shut off the water I left running. I got it unfrozen at noon. 

Now it's 38 and raining. Supposed to be 45 for the next 2 days. There is 3" of ice on the driveway, it's going to be a skating rink when the rain hits it. Last time it rained one of the cars went off the driveway and was hanging 2 wheels over an embankment. Since then I built a big snowbank in that spot with the plow to hopefully stop a runaway car next time.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I'm going to miss danke.  He was a delightful mix of thoughtful, jackass, troll, snark, and flaming ***. Nobody quite like him. RIP.

----------


## oyarde

Danke was one of a kind .

----------


## oyarde

Warm , rainy and very windy last night and today . If that slacker Danke was here he could hold the umbrella for me while I stack some wood .

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful day, today. I'm sitting on my porch in shorts and a t-shirt. I love global warming.

----------


## oyarde

Raining cats & dogs here today . I may haul some trash . If that slacker Danke was here I could give him some matches and tell him to burn it on the burn pile .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Raining cats & dogs here today . I may haul some trash . If that slacker Danke was here I could give him some matches and tell him to burn it on the burn pile .


I think even Danke would have a hard time burning in the rain. I doubt the slacker would even try.

----------


## oyarde

> I think even Danke would have a hard time burning in the rain. I doubt the slacker would even try.


Nah , that slacker would not try but it would be entertaining to listen to his endless excuses .

----------


## Suzanimal

Very warm but cloudy. I went for a run this morning and felt healthy af but then I came home and Mr Animal had fried me up a spicy sausage and runny egg sammich.

----------


## oyarde

> Very warm but cloudy. I went for a run this morning and felt healthy af but then I came home and Mr Animal had fried me up a spicy sausage and runny egg sammich.


I had Kielbossa and eggs out of the Henhouse after my trip to the dump .

----------


## pcosmar

Hoping for a thaw this week.

Maybe get water on again.

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## phill4paul

> Hoping for a thaw this week.
> 
> Maybe get water on again.


  Unseasonably warm here in N.C.  Mid 60's days-mid'40's nights. It's not fooling me. Feb. is going to be a cold bitch. I'm just feeling it. Like a squirrel pulled to acorns I'm drawn to getting another rick in or full cord in.

----------


## oyarde

I think I have enough wood split and stacked to last to beginning of March . If not , I have more I can saw up and split that I dropped last year .

----------


## oyarde

My fire is hot today . Burning some oak & crabapple  , smells good . Make some good smoke to cure some meat with.

----------


## 69360

My furnace took a dump again. Fan won't start sometimes. Ordered a new motor for the blower based on the model number of the furnace. It shows up and has extra wires. It's a 1/4 hp and what I took out was 1/7 hp. Fire the furnace up and it won't start. Crap. Spin it by hand it goes. Ran for a few minutes and started to get hot. After some head scratching I figure out that somebody put the worng motor in and took the capacitor off. Extra wire are supposed to go to missing capacitor. The former owners here were horrible with rigging things up. 

Come spring I think I am taking this POS furnace out in the yard and shooting it dead. Going to get a Rinnai direct vent propane heater.

This winter has kind of been a bust. Most storms have been like 3" and it rains more than snows.

----------


## Suzanimal

It was in the 60's today. Warm for this time of year and we got a few nice rain showers this afternoon.

----------


## oyarde

To be 12 in the morning . My fire is a thing of beauty . It is what separates my Noble race  from the barbarian viking riff raff from norway......

----------


## oyarde

I split some crab apple today . I have enough , but it was so pleasant out , 40 and sunny , that I thought I should .

----------


## oyarde

To be warm today , I might saw some logs into hunks .

----------


## 69360

So it's supposed to snow 5" here tomorrow and be in the teens. Then Wednesday be 47 and rain. Then drop back into the teens wed night and flash freeze. If that actually happens it is going to be a mess.

----------


## TheTexan



----------


## phill4paul

A week out show only one evening getting below freezing. Wed. Days average 60's. I put in another rick and will get more this weekend. I have plenty but a friend brings down nice oaks, too small to mill, and piles them so it is easy to cut and haul. The only thing slowing me down is the damn splitting. I'll take as much as he has to give though. Who wouldn't? By the end of the month I might have all of next year taken cre of.

----------


## oyarde

> So it's supposed to snow 5" here tomorrow and be in the teens. Then Wednesday be 47 and rain. Then drop back into the teens wed night and flash freeze. If that actually happens it is going to be a mess.


Sounds nasty , kind of like a typical Feb. here .

----------


## 69360

> Sounds nasty , kind of like a typical Feb. here .


It's not normal here. Usually we just get lots of snow. 2 years ago we had 5 or 6  feet on the ground this time of year. I didn't need a ladder to shovel the roof, I could just step up on the piles. This rain and freeze up thing is new this year. It happened twice already. Last month at one point, the driveway had ice 3" thick. It's melted down some now and somebody sanded it for me once too.

----------


## oyarde

> It's not normal here. Usually we just get lots of snow. 2 years ago we had 5 or 6  feet on the ground this time of year. I didn't need a ladder to shovel the roof, I could just step up on the piles. This rain and freeze up thing is new this year. It happened twice already. Last month at one point, the driveway had ice 3" thick. It's melted down some now and somebody sanded it for me once too.


The Feb problem here is when it warms up and all melts at once and the rivers get out. If it stays cold it is not much of a problem because the thaw in March is usually more gradual . A Feb thaw is worse because it will get a south wind and bring a temp to 60 all of a sudden.

----------


## oyarde

About 16 this morning . My fire is strong . Once again , I have defeated winter . Danke would approve .

----------


## 69360

It's 9 now. Supposed to be -4 later. We are banked in pretty good so hopefully the pipes won't freeze up. 

Tomorrow 1-3" Sunday 1-3" and Monday blizzard 1-2 feet. Winter is finally starting to kick in here.

----------


## Suzanimal

It was cold yesterday. Mr Animal took me to dinner and shopping and I didn't even want to get out of the car to go in Hobby Lobby for a cool mermaid bell for the pool. He dropped me off at he door and sat in the car to keep it warm for me. I think it got down to freezing last night and it was windy but today it warmed up and it's suppose to be in the 70's tomorrow. Yay!



They only had one mermaid bell and it was broken so I had to fill out a rain check form and go back next week to pick up my bell. It's so cute. I want it because it sucks to be comfortable on my float and run out of wine and have to yell until someone hears me. I figure the bell will get their attention.

----------


## oyarde

I was sitting outside earlier burning trash at my giant bon fire pit . Thr Cranes are migrating back now , I first noticed it 10 days ago . Winter will not be much left , in 18 days it will be March . Shame Danke did not make it through the winter.

----------


## phill4paul

71 degrees. Geese heading north. Customers absent for the last two months have stuck their head out and discovered they need things done. I may have over estimated my wood requirement this year.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## 69360

Forecast for tomorrow is now 2-3. That's feet for you southerners, not inches.

----------


## oyarde

> Forecast for tomorrow is now 2-3. That's feet for you southerners, not inches.


 Good luck .

----------


## opal

it's 75 here now.. I think winter is ovah

----------


## 69360

> Good luck .


It's Maine, we are used to it. Everything will be cleared out and passable within a few hours of the snow stopping. Only thing that causes real problems is the ice storms.

----------


## oyarde

Pretty cool this morning , but it is only to get below 30 three nights from Sun through Friday . 60 last Sat. and 60 again on Fri.

----------


## 69360

2 feet so far today, still another 5 hours of blizzard to go. We might make it to 3? I've been plowing since about 8. Taking a break now, going to go out again later. It got bad enough that the state pulled the plows off the road, it was whiteout for a while. I made it through ok had to drive real slow 20 mph for about 30 miles while out plowing family. Got home to the furnace off, snow was higher than the chimney. Kids didn't think to call me and tell me there was no heat. Cleared 2 feet off the roof.

----------


## oyarde

Sawed up some big ash logs today I dropped last year . Working on wood for next year .

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful weather. It's been in the 60's and 70's for awhile but the pollen is killing me. I couldn't stop sneezing today. The pollen count is around 400 today which isn't that bad for Atlanta (it gets into the 1000's when spring really kicks in) but whatever is pollinating is killing me.

----------


## oyarde

My frogs at the pond have been singing out for four days . To be 50 to 70 here until Sat night then down to 34.

----------


## fr33

My plum trees and peach tree already bloomed. Several others have buds. I figure it will surely freeze again but we'll see.
It rained pretty hard and messed up the flowers on the peach tree. That probably messed up the pollination.

----------


## oyarde

72 this coming Fri. , then 25 Sun. night .

----------


## oyarde

I will have my fire going Sat & Sun night .

----------


## oyarde

Sunny and 50 out this morning with a heavy dew . My purple Crocus are starting to bloom this morning. Some of my favorites . Probably no more than one snow left when I see my Crocus .

----------


## Suzanimal

High of 78 today. I'm planning on turning on the pool heater Monday. Yay!!!

I was suppose to play golf today but I drank a Smooth Move last night and I can't be that far from a bathroom.

----------


## oyarde

Big storm coming with high winds , probably rain , a little snow , but  it is warm out now .

----------


## oyarde

South of the Twin Cities , God will punish those that let Danke live among them with a foot and a half of snow .

----------


## Jan2017

mid-60s sunny two days ago, now snowing all day and 20 degrees tonight

----------


## oyarde

70 yesterday , flurries this morning , 60's later this week , snow on Fri .

----------


## fr33

29 degrees last night. I expect that to at least cause the white plum flowers to drop. Need to get my ass out to the store so I can plant some onions. SHould have already been done.

----------


## Suzanimal

It's a little chilly this morning but it's suppose to get into the mid sixties.

----------


## oyarde

My fire is strong tonight . I heard it is to be 19 Sun morning so my fire will be strong tomorrow night as well .

----------


## Suzanimal

Looks like it's shaping up to be a beautiful day. I went ahead and put out my hummingbird feeders today. Last year, I was wondering what happened to my hummers (I usually have so many you have to watch yourself sitting on the patio but last summer I only had three regulars.) and I found out they were all my elderly neighbors house across the street. I went over there to find out what Mrs. Martha was doing and it turns out she had around twenty feeders and she was mixing her nectar super sweet. I usually mix one part sugar to three parts water but she was mixing half and half. Well, I'm getting a jump on her this year. I went and bought a bunch of feeders, mixed up some super strong sugar water, and put them _all_ out this morning. 

I have one hummer I named Peckerhead who always comes back to my yard. I can't wait to see him this year. He sits on a low branch near my feeders and guards them. He dive bombs any other birds that come by. The best part is, he's not very stealth for a hummer and ends up hitting the screen (I have feeders hanging in the windows of my sun room) and getting his beak stuck in it. He has to put his little feet on the screen to pull is beak out, lol. That's whatcha get for being an $#@!. Anyway, he''s gonna have a hell of a time guarding all the feeders I have out now.

----------


## chudrockz

> Looks like it's shaping up to be a beautiful day. I went ahead and put out my hummingbird feeders today. Last year, I was wondering what happened to my hummers (I usually have so many you have to watch yourself sitting on the patio but last summer I only had three regulars.) and I found out they were all my elderly neighbors house across the street. I went over there to find out what Mrs. Martha was doing and it turns out she had around twenty feeders and she was mixing her nectar super sweet. I usually mix one part sugar to three parts water but she was mixing half and half. Well, I'm getting a jump on her this year. I went and bought a bunch of feeders, mixed up some super strong sugar water, and put them _all_ out this morning. 
> 
> I have one hummer I named Peckerhead who always comes back to my yard. I can't wait to see him this year. He sits on a low branch near my feeders and guards them. He dive bombs any other birds that come by. The best part is, he's not very stealth for a hummer and ends up hitting the screen (I have feeders hanging in the windows of my sun room) and getting his beak stuck in it. He has to put his little feet on the screen to pull is beak out, lol. That's whatcha get for being an $#@!. Anyway, he''s gonna have a hell of a time guarding all the feeders I have out now.


So what I'm getting here is that you really like hummers?

----------


## Suzanimal

> So what I'm getting here is that you really like hummers?


Love 'em. And the birds, too.

----------


## oyarde

Six days to the first day of spring and it is snowing here . About an hour North they have cancelled school . Least snow since 1983 ( we are 15 inches below normal ) , but that does not count because I missed that winter and was somewhere worse . 8 degree wind chill tonight , maybe another inch of lake effect snow tomorrow .

----------


## Suzanimal

After a very mild winter, we seem to be having the last cold squirt of winter. This is why I dug up all the bulbs in my yard. We always have a few beautiful weeks of warm weather in January or February and the daffodils think it's time to bloom and then Bam! a night or two of freezing temps and they're dead.

----------


## oyarde

> After a very mild winter, we seem to be having the last cold squirt of winter. This is why I dug up all the bulbs in my yard. We always have a few beautiful weeks of warm weather in January or February and the daffodils think it's time to bloom and then Bam! a night or two of freezing temps and they're dead.


I have some in the woods . They started blooming a few days ago . Looked lovely in the snow yesterday .

----------


## oyarde

I am enjoying my fire , coffee , sausage and real maple syrup . I may get motivated later and look at my daffodils in the snow before I go to the bank .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I am enjoying my fire , coffee , sausage and real maple syrup . I may get motivated later and look at my daffodils in the snow before I go to the bank .


I am enjoying my fake fire space heater with a cup of coffee. I had a bowl of collard greens for lunch. When my break is over, I'm going to finish cleaning out from under the kitchen sink and wash the cabinets. Then, I'm going to make my kids put all the clothes Mr Animal told me to get rid of in the attic.

----------


## fr33

We got right down to 32 last night but got back up to about 60 during the day. I had a bunch of volunteer squash/zucchini plants and had strategically thinned them out. It killed what was left. There will be a bunch more pop up again I think while I water onions and sugar snap peas.

----------


## Jan2017

Winter is officially over with the vernal equinox at 6:29am Eastern Time tomorrow - Monday 3/20.

Especially warm today up to 79 but "smoky" with 50 acres burning in the western Boulder foothills with zero containment officially . . .

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful day. My next door neighbor cut down some trees and invited me over to drink beer at his bonfire later. I happened to run into him at the gas station buying beer today. He kind of scared me. I was sitting in the car looking for my debit card and he started banging on the glass. That's okay, I saw him in the parking lot at Kroger awhile back and catcalled him, lol.

----------


## opal

I miss Kroger..

----------


## oyarde

60 today , 28 tonight , 40 tomorrow and 70 Friday .

----------


## oyarde

Another inch of rain between now and tomorrow night . I am starting to get behind already on muh outdoor projects .

----------


## Suzanimal

83 today

The pool is at 90 but it looks like a swamp. I poured a whole bottle of algaecide and put 4 bags of the good shock in it but it's still swampy. Mr Animal tried to get me to get in a vacuum it - hell no I ain't gettin in swamp water. Could be a gator in there and I don't want to end up like Danke. Going around with nothing to do but one star threads in the afterlife. There was a cute little toad hanging out under the heater. He kinda goes with the swamp theme I have going on.

----------


## oyarde

39 tonight , 70 on Sunday . Muh toes are cold . time to get out the wool socks .

----------


## Suzanimal

Bad storms, possible tornadoes.

Tornadoes and lightening scare me to death. The last time we had a tornado spotted close to my house I put my kids in the most interior closet with bicycle helmets on (they were 4 and 5) and got in with them. Of course the phone started ringing and I knew it was my mom calling to tell me to take cover so I ran out of the closet and grabbed the cordless and when I ran back to the closet, I couldn't get in. I asked the boys to scooch over and they said they couldn't because the doge came in when I went to get the phone. I was in such a state, I forgot to get the doge earlier. Good thing he knew what to do in a tornado.

----------


## Suzanimal

Yesterday was beautiful but today we're back under a tornado watch.

----------


## Suzanimal

Bad storms last night. Mr Animal kicked me out of bed because I got scared and was keeping him awake.  I don't see how the man could sleep. It was hailing and lightening like crazy. I just wanted him to make me feel better but he told me I was being a baby and I got the "I've got a $#@!ing job to go to in the morning so shut up or GTFO" lecture. I GTFO and went and bothered my kids.

----------


## opal

It was 95 here yesterday. arghghghg.. today a little less scorching but still.. spring is gone for the year

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday afternoon was a hail storm , this morning 30 and driving rain , i was expecting snow . Sunday to be 76 .

----------


## oyarde

30 tonight , 65 tomorrow , 75 Sunday . Stiff breeze today . Cold .

----------


## Suzanimal

> 30 tonight , 65 tomorrow , 75 Sunday . Stiff breeze today . Cold .


Deceivingly beautiful. I made the mistake of going to the outdoor garden center in shorts and (thank God) Mr Animal left a hoodie in my van because I was freezing. It wasn't cold until the wind started kicking up but we had crazy wind today. We had a gust at the garden center that knocked all of a woman's plants off her cart and some of them out of their containers.

----------


## oyarde

I would be happy if the rain would ease up a lot . Probably be at 8 inches of rain in the past week by tomorrow . I am not flooded yet but see no reason to push the envelope .

----------


## Suzanimal

It's been raining the pat few days but today, the sun is shining and the birds are chirpping. Yay!!! 

I plan on riding to Lawerenceville with the boys and having lunch on the rooftop patio while they check out free comic book day. It's a thing we've been doing for years.

----------


## Lamp

There is no winter anymore everybody go home

----------


## oyarde

> There is no winter anymore everybody go home


Still nearly freezing past few nights and the Frost will return in just five months .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Still nearly freezing past few nights and the Frost will return in just five months .


It was a little chilly this morning. I even put on a sweater when I ran to the store this afternoon. I was glad I had it in the store but it was hot when I came out. Unfortunately, I didn't wear a bra and couldn't take it off because the t-shirt under it was a little sheer.

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday it was hot for the first time , really I think it only felt like that because it had been so cool . Today raining again . I have mowing to do , guess I will try again on Sat.

----------


## Suzanimal

More $#@!ing rain. 

  @oyarde is there some kind of dance I can do or sacrifice I can make to make this stop? 




> Flash Flood Watch in Georgia
> Active for next 9 hours · National Weather Service
> This alert has been updated.
> Posted 8 hours ago
> ...FLASH FLOOD WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT THROUGH THIS EVENING...
> The Flash Flood Watch continues for
> 
> * Portions of north central Georgia...northeast Georgia...
> northwest Georgia and west central Georgia...including the
> ...

----------


## oyarde

> More $#@!ing rain. 
> 
>   @oyarde is there some kind of dance I can do or sacrifice I can make to make this stop?


I wish there was , here the past two Junes through Augusts have been above avg rainfall and this yr looks to be the same so far.

----------


## Suzanimal

Hot and humid with a 100% chance of swamp ass.

Hopefully, Mr Animal will change the mower blades tonight so I can cut the grass. I hit a rock and bent the blade but the grass needed cutting so I kept going. My yard looks jacked. The bent blade made ridiculous stripes.

----------


## Lamp

Your the 666th reply. You know what that means right?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Your the 666th reply. You know what that means right?


Old news. We already know oyarde's not one of the elect. I think the elect have all been banned.

----------


## oyarde

> Hot and humid with a 100% chance of swamp ass.
> 
> Hopefully, Mr Animal will change the mower blades tonight so I can cut the grass. I hit a rock and bent the blade but the grass needed cutting so I kept going. My yard looks jacked. The bent blade made ridiculous stripes.


Yeah if you bend one of those just a bit it will ruin the lawn . I have not bent as many this year . I have gotten very efficient at changing them though . 15/16 on a long 1/2 drive breaker bar , done in no time .

----------


## Lamp

> Old news. We already know oyarde's not one of the elect. I think the elect have all been banned.


Yeah Illuminati

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday & today I stacked up about three rick of wood out in the driveway. Think I have a rick and a half in the basement now . I should have enough other cut that once I get it all split probably last through Feb .

----------


## oyarde

Rained Cats & Dogs again yesterday , humidity at about 97 percent this afternoon for the canada day cookout .

----------


## oyarde

Filed an edge on my favorite splitting maul today .

----------


## oyarde

Pulled out and fired up the wood splitter today , Finally got the bathroom remodeled so I  have my stack of dry wall , trim and barn wood out of the way .

----------


## Danke

> YESTERDAY I PRUNED A COUPLE PEAR TREES AND CHOPPED UP THE LEAVES IN THE YARD WITH THE TRACTOR AND CLEANED OUT THE CHICKEN HOUSES . TODAY I CUT BACK A 66 YR OLD APPLE TREE THAT HAD NOT BEEN PRUNED IN A DECADE, I KNOCKED ABOUT 20 FEET OFF OF IT WITH THE CHAINSAW . TIME TO GET SOME BEANS OUT . BEEN BUILDING MY BONFIRE PYRE TO LIGHT SOON .


is it gonna be a mild winter?

----------


## oyarde

> is it gonna be a mild winter?


I AM PREPARED FOR A HARSHER WINTER THAN LAST BUT I EXPECT IT TO BE SIMILAR TO LAST ( MILD )

----------


## Suzanimal

It's been cold in the morning and warming up to the high 60's during the day. I feel like it's almost time to put away my razor and let my winter leggings grow in.

----------


## Suzanimal

La Nina

La Niña is now increasingly possible in the next few months, according to a new report released by NOAA, and may have some impacts on weather in the United States in the fall and winter.

La Niña/El Niño, the periodic cooling/warming of the equatorial eastern and central Pacific Ocean, can shift weather patterns over a period of months, bringing the possibility of more sustained warm, cold, wet or dry weather in parts of the world.


Since mid-August, slightly cooler-than-average surface temperatures were in place across the equatorial eastern and central Pacific Ocean. NOAA also noted water below the surface in this zone had also trended colder than average.

...

While there are some differences among La Niña magnitudes, some commonalities emerge regarding La Niña winter forcing in the U.S.:

Cold: Northern Plains, Upper Midwest, New England, New York state, West Coast
Warm: Southern Plains, Southeast
Neglecting other factors, it appears the stronger the La Niña, the stronger the likelihood the winter warmth spreads farther north into the Corn Belt, Ohio Valley and mid-Atlantic states.

https://weather.com/news/climate/new...september-2017

----------


## euphemia

> It's been cold in the morning and warming up to the high 60's during the day. I feel like it's almost time to put away my razor and let my winter leggings grow in.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Suzanimal again.

----------


## Suzanimal

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Suzanimal again.

----------


## euphemia

Franzia.

----------


## opal

Yesterday it was 85 here.. maybe more - today it's not 70 right now.  I'm having joy

----------


## oyarde

Frost on the pumpkin tonight . 60 and sunny tomorrow afternoon . Last day like that of the year .

----------


## Origanalist

I noticed the hornets all had their nests in the ground this year. At least the ones I saw.

----------


## lilymc

> Yesterday it was 85 here.. maybe more - today it's not 70 right now.  I'm having joy


It's been super hot here too. I had to stand in front of the refrigerator to get cool, because I don't have AC.

----------


## oyarde

60 and sunny . I just changed a tractor tire . Now , getting ready for my Sat. BBQ .

----------


## oyarde

33 tonight . 45 tomorrow for my bonfire & BBQ .

----------


## Suzanimal

In the 70's today. I had to shave because I went out with friends and wore a mini skirt. There was a trick or treat thing going on on the square in Lawrenceville and whilst we were sitting in traffic, I jumped out and grabbed some candy out of a bucket someone had let down on a rope. I could hear people laughing but they yelled at me when I tried to take two.  I ended up having to make a split second decision between the Twix and M&M's with peanuts. I went for the M&M's. They were full sized, btw. None of that fun sized bull$#@!.

----------


## oyarde

My bonfire pyre tonight may be visible from outer space , for you round earthers , I dunno what to tell you flat earthers . The Great Sagamore of the Wabash tries to be a big tent party ,but it is difficult for the flat earthers to get here without them falling off .

----------


## Suzanimal

It was so chilly on my porch last night, I pulled out my fake fire space heater and cranked it up. I'm thinking I should've paid extra and got the one with more settings. I can watch the fake fire with no heat and I can have the fake fire with heat but I can't have the heat without the fake fire. Are they trying to convince me I need to see fake fire to feel warm air blowing on me? I'm not fooled. Hell, it doesn't even look real. Parts of it are plastic and it rattles real bad. I think it's rattling because my son was suppose to catch it when I dropped it out of the attic. He had it by the cord but didn't realize how long the cord was so it kinda hit the floor.

----------


## Suzanimal

I may have to move my laptop indoors until it warms up. I normally keep it in the sun room but even with my fake fireplace space heater, my giant robe, Ugg boots, and piping hot coffee, I'm frickin' cold.

Plus, the space heater is drying out my eyes and they're watering like crazy.

----------


## Suzanimal

I better get to the store before all the bread and milk is sold out.

----------


## oyarde

Wind chill is a bit uncomfortable  today . ( 18 MPH ) otherwise it would be nice , 32 and sunny .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Probably best you are huddled in the sun room . Could be dangerous in town by now . All the milk and bread will be gone, what will they eat ?


ITP (inside the perimeter) they've probably turned to cannibalism. I am not sweet or tender so I am safe. Mr A looks like a fattened calf; he should stray home for another day or so.




> So made me think: frog fellatio.
> 
> And that made me think: "fa g frogs".
> 
> Which made me think of this...


Frog fellatio makes me think of Kermit and Miss Piggy.  I didn't watch the video because AJ yells and I get yelled at enough IRL, I don't need to watch it on the computer.

----------


## Suzanimal

> We do.  The In-laws family come from sicily just a couple generations back and they are in the seafood business so its a big deal.   Its my favorite big family eating event of the year.  And since our kid is an absolute shark when it comes to seafood its his favorite too.   (close second is the newyears day lunch with our eggplant parm and raviolis)


Nice. What kind of dishes do ya serve?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

70-80 and sunny here. How about you?

----------


## Suzanimal

> 70-80 and sunny here. How about you?


Cold and dark.

I read on Newser Alaska got snow today. True story.

----------


## specsaregood

> Nice. What kind of dishes do ya serve?


It depends on what good fresh fish is at the market, but there is also always a pasta w/marina sauce with octopus, various  shrimps (fried, scampi, etc).  crab stuffed cod, clam chowder, calamari, etc.  It varies, like I said the inlaws are in the seafood business (they supply restaurants and grocery stores) and cousin is a trained chef so it is always good.    I had never heard of the tradition before moving here, but there are so many Italians in the area that lots of places actually have 7fish dinner take platters you can order and pick up for Christmas eve.

----------


## Danke

> ITP (inside the perimeter) they've probably turned to cannibalism. I am not sweet or tender so I am safe. Mr A looks like a fattened calf; he should stray home for another day or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Frog fellatio makes me think of Kermit and Miss Piggy.  I didn't watch the video because AJ yells and I get yelled at enough IRL, I don't need to watch it on the computer.



This was supposed to be a family friendly thread.

----------


## angelatc

> This was supposed to be a family friendly thread.


Family friendly frog fellatio.

Gotta admit there's a ring to it.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Frog fellatio makes me think of Kermit and Miss Piggy.  I didn't watch the video because AJ yells and I get yelled at enough IRL, I don't need to watch it on the computer.


LOL, no, you really need to watch it.

----------


## Suzanimal

> So made me think: frog fellatio.
> 
> And that made me think: *"fa g frogs"*.
> 
> Which made me think of this...


Froggats?

----------


## Suzanimal

It's $#@!ing cold this morning. I miss global warming. 

I was a good person and went and cranked Mr A's car for him so it will be toasty and he can see. 

Karen Minton on 11 Alive News is saying the road temps are below freezing and there's black ice everywhere.

----------


## oyarde

> It's $#@!ing cold this morning. I miss global warming. 
> 
> I was a good person and went and cranked Mr A's car for him so it will be toasty and he can see. 
> 
> Karen Minton on 11 Alive News is saying the road temps are below freezing and there's black ice everywhere.


Yeah , I scraped windows and warmed up muh F150 this morning for Mrs O , she was taking it to the Mexican eating house to pick up some seats to recover for them . Going to snow again tomorrow .

----------


## Danke

> It's $#@!ing cold this morning. I miss global warming. 
> 
> I was a good person and went and cranked Mr A's car for him so it will be toasty and he can see. 
> 
> Karen Minton on 11 Alive News is saying the road temps are below freezing and there's black ice everywhere.



Language.  Please.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Language.  Please.


Oh for $#@!'s sake, what?

Did the Air Farce Academy Alumni Association send out a pamphlet directing it's members to use non-snowflake melting "safe speech"?

----------


## Danke

> Oh for $#@!'s sake, what?
> 
> Did the Mighty Air Force Academy Alumni Association send out a pamphlet directing it's members to use non-snowflake melting "safe speech"?


I just want to keep this thread about the weather family friendly.

----------


## donnay



----------


## Anti Federalist

> I just want to keep this thread about the weather family friendly.


Wal Marx is a family type joint...even for froggets.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Suzanimal

> Language.  Please.


It's 



cold.

Better?

----------


## Jan2017

63 in the afternoon on Tuesday, snow on Thursday and getting the frigid Arctic blast for several days now.

----------


## oyarde

It is about 45 out here right now . Ha , The Great Oyarde is in control of this winter. I have enough firewood to last to March.

----------


## oyarde

Rained all night .Snowing now , an inch today , which should melt later , another inch or two tomorrow which will probably stay , down to 20 Christmas Eve I think .

----------


## Danke

> It's 
> 
> 
> 
> cold.
> 
> Better?


Anyone heard from the annoying slut recently?

----------


## phill4paul

> Anyone heard from the annoying slut recently?


   You ran her off again.

----------


## oyarde

White Christmas here . My three lighted Reindeer in the yard are looking good , Mrs O likes them . I would like a nice nativity like they have at Church but I do not want to store it all year .

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

I've got one of those stove-top fans that uses a peltier element to generate a voltage/current on the dc motor... Works great, warm air being blown about the room.  Works better than I could have imagined. It even seems to provide more draw into the stove itself by pulling air upwards at the back of the stove. (I need to put the air intake/thermostat/bimetal thing at a lower setting for the same heat..)

So I'm having a nice warm Christmas day here.

----------


## oyarde

High tomorrow in the teens . My fire is strong , got it going right before dark.

----------


## Danke

> High tomorrow in the teens . My fire is strong , got it going right before dark.


-2 right now.

----------


## Anti Federalist

By me...

Forecast high Thursday -4

Forecast low Thursday -19

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I've got one of those stove-top fans that uses a *peltier element to generate a voltage/current on the dc motor*... Works great, warm air being blown about the room.  Works better than I could have imagined. It even seems to provide more draw into the stove itself by pulling air upwards at the back of the stove. (I need to put the air intake/thermostat/bimetal thing at a lower setting for the same heat..)
> 
> So I'm having a nice warm Christmas day here.


Off to the "what I learned on RPF".

----------


## Danke

> By me...
> 
> Forecast high Thursday -4
> 
> Forecast low Thursday -19


i pray for more global warming.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Off to the "what I learned on RPF".


Peltier elements are about the most useful pieces of solid state technology. Use it to heat, use it to cool, use it to turn heat into power... Although not super efficient. It works.

----------


## oyarde

> Off to the "what I learned on RPF".


Ya , I do not think I am aware of this . Seems like this could be useful . WTF .

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

In the late 60's the alarmists were harping about how we were destroying the planet and we would soon be in a new ice age if we didn't change our evil ways... Looks like they've come full circle. I see the new fear is global cooling.  I wish they'd make up their minds...

----------


## oyarde

Looks like it is to be about 6 when I head out to the feed lot in the morning . I have the electric warmers on the water troughs already .

----------


## oyarde

I was wrong , closer to Zero . Little early for that , anything lower than 12 or so kind of unusual until Jan./Feb.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like -1 Mon morning and -5 Tue morning to start the New Year . I would like some global warming for Wed please . Average low for Jan is 20 .

----------


## phill4paul

In N.C. tomorrow will be the high before the drop off...50! My mom is in the hospital but I have older siblings struggling to seem the most self important. 
So I'm going to cut a cord of wood in perfect temp. and split what I can before the sun goes down. Colds a comin'. Not like oyardes or AF's. But sunday the sun goes down for awhile.

----------


## Danke

-3 outside right now, much warmer than the -65 the other night when I flew over the North Pole.

I think I saw a couple of stranded polar bears freezing on some ice drifts down below trying to warm themselves on the remains of an Injun  Eskimo family’s carcasses  they had just been gnawing on.


I finished my crew meal and retired to the bunk room.  It was uncomfortably warm in there, so I did not get much rest over Siberia.


When I awoke, I was over Oyarde’s ancestral lands.  Very sparsely populated now.  Central heating is a luxury down there, I turned on my foot warmer as we flew over and had some hot tea.

----------


## oyarde

> -3 outside right now, much warmer than the -65 the other night when I flew over the North Pole.
> 
> I think I saw a couple of stranded polar bears freezing on some ice drifts down below trying to warm themselves on the remains of an Injun  Eskimo family’s carcasses  they had just been gnawing on.
> 
> 
> I finished my crew meal and retired to the bunk room.  It was uncomfortably warm in there, so I did not get much rest over Siberia.
> 
> 
> When I awoke, I was over Oyarde’s ancestral lands.  Very sparsely populated now.  Central heating is a luxury down there, I turned on my foot warmer as we flew over and had some hot tea.


 I have central heat , I just do not like to use it . Seems expensive . You will not get to retire early squandering money on things like that .

----------


## Carlybee

We are expecting several nights in the 20s..in Houston. Bout time. Sick of no winter.

----------


## euphemia

Husband and I were watching the Taxslayer Bowl (way to go, Bulldogs!) and could see the players' breath.  We were like, where are they playing?  Jacksonville, Florida, are you kidding me?

This must be the impending ice age they predicted back during the Johnson Administration.

----------


## oyarde

0 out now . Screw that . Tomorrow I will be sitting in front of the fire.

----------


## Danke

> 0 out now . Screw that . Tomorrow I will be sitting in front of the fire.


You should leave the reservation and go    To the nearest Tavern and watch the Vikings game tomorrow.

----------


## oyarde

> You should leave the reservation and go    To the nearest Tavern and watch the Vikings game tomorrow.


That is what I was planning but probably will just have to pay and watch it on my laptop . The Mrs wants to go by the local Moose Lodge in evening and I am not going to town twice . It is 2 degrees and snowing . Fire is going . Just a few years ago I would have grabbed my fancy double barrel 20 Ga and went and hunted a couple rabbits for dinner tomorrow . Now it likely needs to get closer to 20 before I think about it .

----------


## oyarde

I looked at the forecast tonight while having a beer at the Lodge . Not to reach 20 degrees until next Sun afternoon, another week . That is pretty nasty .

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

This is the coldest I've seen in the Memphis area in the 13 years we've been here. It's a good thing there's no precipitation because southerners don't do well when the roads get slippery... There was an ice storm about 10 years back and I was having a blast driving around and laughing at everyone sliding off the roads while I drove along.  Living a good many years in snow country helps and I'm one of those clowns who can't wait to get out in it and do cookies...

----------


## pcosmar

Watching The Global warmth across the country. 
Have a wood fire going, and a supply stocked,, but it's been mild here.

I have done enough winter,, so I don't mind the mild ones for a change.

----------


## XNavyNuke

I hope everyone is enjoying the record warmth.

https://climate.nasa.gov/news/2666/n...ber-on-record/




> The past meteorological year (December 2016 through November 2017) is the second warmest such period, only surpassed by the El Niño enhanced December 2015 through November 2016 period.


XNN

----------


## opal

44 degrees here in Florida at the moment..  it's past the Florida classification of *brisk* now.
I went to take the dog around the block.. nice stiff wind going - she decided to it was not her day to run around the block and turned her little butt around in under 5 minutes

----------


## specsaregood

The coming winter storm apocalypse:

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/%e...eek/ar-BBHNo8d




> 'Bomb cyclone’ to blast East Coast before polar vortex uncorks tremendous cold late this week
> 
> Unforgiving cold has punished the eastern third of the United States for the past 10 days. But the most severe winter weather yet will assault the area late this week.
> 
> 
> First, a monster storm will hammer coastal locations from Georgia to Maine with ice and snow. By Thursday, the exploding storm will, in many ways, resemble a winter hurricane, battering easternmost New England with potentially damaging winds in addition to blinding snow.
> 
> Forecasters are expecting the storm to become a so-called “bomb cyclone” because its pressure is predicted to fall so fast, an indicator of explosive strengthening. The storm could rank as the most intense over the waters east of New England in decades at this time of year. While blizzard conditions could paste some coastal areas, the most extreme conditions will remain well out over the ocean.
> 
> ...

----------


## oyarde

I hope Suzanimal keeps an eye out for Wendigos , they can arrive with a winter apocalypse .

----------


## phill4paul

I don't have oyardes kind of cold in the N.C. Piedmont but the wind and cold is coming in. Will have to run the hot water at a drip as it routes outside the house to an instant water heater. I might just shut it off and drain it in the evenings tomorrow and Fri. But, things are warm inside. Fire going and heating the living room and kitchen and dining room and the bathroom has radiant floor heat. Heat pump set at 68 degrees.

----------


## oyarde

By Sun when it gets to 30 , first time to twenty , it will have been about 2 1/2 weeks of this , seems like 2012 was bad like this but worse . Couple weeks of sub zero and single digits you understand why bears hibernate , that is an advanced creature there .

----------


## pcosmar

*
'Bomb cyclone’* 

are they serious?

Used to just be called winter.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> *
> 'Bomb cyclone’* 
> 
> are they serious?
> 
> Used to just be called winter.


They are quite serious...*and* spun up and out of control.

"Bombogenesis"....pffft.

It's called a nor'easter and you usually see at least three or four every winter.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> I hope Suzanimal keeps an eye out for Wendigos , they can arrive with a winter apocalypse .


I hope her Franzia doesn't freeze!

----------


## donnay

Here is the scientific explanation--LOL!




> *What exactly is a “bomb cyclone”?* 
> 
> A bomb cyclone is a low-pressure system that intensifies very rapidly—you have to have a fall in pressure of at least 24 millibars in 24 hours to qualify as a “bomb cyclone,” or “bombogenesis,” event. When a storm has its pressure rapidly fall like that, it’s going to drive stronger winds, because winds try and blow to equalize differences in pressure. The atmosphere doesn’t like to have different pressures, so what will happen is the wind will flow from high pressure to low pressure to try and balance out the difference.
> 
> With this storm, which [has been] named Grayson, the biggest concern is very strong winds gusting as much as 60 miles per hour along much of the east coast. Those strong winds are probably going to cause a lot of power outages.
> 
> Does this “bomb” effect just create strong winds or also colder weather and more precipitation? 
> 
> When you get a rapidly intensifying storm, all of the impacts increase. As the winds grow stronger, you’re also going to be pulling in more water vapor from the periphery of the storm into the center where it then gets forced upwards and condenses—and you get increased precipitation. At the same time, because the storm is getting deeper, it’s able to pull in Arctic air from northern Canada, much more so than if it weren’t so intense. So its reach increases. That means that it’s going to have much colder air on its northern side and, conversely, much warmer air down on its southeastern side. The center of the storm is going to be over the very warm Gulf Stream, and that’s going to provide a lot of evaporation of moisture into the storm, driving heavy snowfalls when it wraps around where the cold air is on the northern side.
> ...


https://www.scientificamerican.com/a...zen.yandex.com

----------


## specsaregood

> *
> 'Bomb cyclone’* 
> are they serious?
> Used to just be called winter.





> They are quite serious...*and* spun up and out of control.
> "Bombogenesis"....pffft.
> It's called a nor'easter and you usually see at least three or four every winter.


Sorry guys, but historical sales data has demonstrated that the terms "winter weather" and "nor'easter" do not result in the desired level of frenzied buying of milk sandwiches that our advertisers want to achieve.  Our focus groups have determined that our new "bomb cyclone" marketing campaign has a greater chance of success.

----------


## oyarde

Specs is right , more bombs gets more milk sandwiches .

----------


## Danke

> They are quite serious...and spun up and out of control.
> 
> "Bombogenesis"....pffft.
> 
> It's called a nor'easter and you usually see at least three or four every winter.



AF spotted earlier today as the Bombogenesis approaches.

----------


## Danke

*At least 3 dead as monster 'bomb cyclone' winter storm wallops Northeast*At least three people have died and more than 3,000 U.S. flights have been canceled as a massive winter storm hits the Northeast, packing heavy snow, gusty winds and the coldest air of the season.

https://www.yahoo.com/gma/snowy-bomb...opstories.html

----------


## oyarde

> *At least 3 dead as monster 'bomb cyclone' winter storm wallops Northeast*[FONT="]At least three people have died and more than 3,000 U.S. flights have been canceled as a massive winter storm hits the Northeast, packing [/FONT]heavy snow, gusty winds and the coldest air of the season.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/gma/snowy-bomb...opstories.html


Three dead in North Carolina , two from overturned truck . Maine and New Jersey govt offices closed .

----------


## Danke

I hope Donnay has some nice hot herbal tea for AF tonight.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I hope Donnay has some nice hot herbal tea for AF tonight.


I've got a picture of me on a fishing vessel that looks almost exactly like that.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Ice racing all winter now...

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist

See, and @Danke could fly in to watch as well.

Alton Bay Seaplane Base *(FAA LID: B18)* is a state-owned, public-use seaplane base located in a cove of Lake Winnipesaukee. The base is two nautical miles (4 km) north of the central business district of Alton Bay, in Belknap County, New Hampshire, United States.[1]

Facilities and aircraft

Alton Bay Seaplane Base has one seaplane landing area designated 1/19 and measuring 2,600 x 100 feet (792 x 30 m). For the 12-month period ending 31 December 2011, the airport had 600 general aviation aircraft operations, an average of 50 per month.

*During the winter months, the base may seasonally open an ice runway instead of the normal seaplane landing area. This is the only FAA approved ice runway in the contiguous United States. The earliest the ice runway has opened is January 10. It is required to close no later than March 15.*

----------


## oyarde

> See, and @Danke could fly in to watch as well.
> 
> Alton Bay Seaplane Base *(FAA LID: B18)* is a state-owned, public-use seaplane base located in a cove of Lake Winnipesaukee. The base is two nautical miles (4 km) north of the central business district of Alton Bay, in Belknap County, New Hampshire, United States.[1]
> 
> Facilities and aircraft
> 
> Alton Bay Seaplane Base has one seaplane landing area designated 1/19 and measuring 2,600 x 100 feet (792 x 30 m). For the 12-month period ending 31 December 2011, the airport had 600 general aviation aircraft operations, an average of 50 per month.
> 
> *During the winter months, the base may seasonally open an ice runway instead of the normal seaplane landing area. This is the only FAA approved ice runway in the contiguous United States. The earliest the ice runway has opened is January 10. It is required to close no later than March 15.*


I have authority to approve the ice runway for Danke after Mar 15 .

----------


## oyarde

Sitting in front of the fire eating lemon cake and sipping bourbon . Probably split some wood Sun afternoon , supposed to warm up for the first time since before Christmas .

----------


## oyarde

Thinking about picking up some ribeyes before I pile wood on the fire .....

----------


## oyarde

Today I split about a rick and a half of ash to mix in with about three rick of wood I have stacked up in the driveway . The driveway wood is leftovers from last winter and the winter before . I think with the three rick I have in the basement it will probably last for Jan & Feb . It is supposed to warm up now next couple of weeks to avg ( 37 ) highs or above so I do not expect to need much until after that . I have conquered the winter , thank the Lord.

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday I just walked around on the ice we got the night before and basked in the 31 degree heat with the fog . Very nice for Jan.

----------


## Danke



----------


## oyarde

I am foundered , it is 50 out so I celebrated by feasting on steaks , bbq'd chicken thighs wrapped with bacon and plums .

----------


## oyarde

> 


I want to see her skin a polar bear .

----------


## Danke

> I want to see her skin a polar bear .



to each his own, I don’t want to see her.

----------


## Carlybee

Got down in the 20s here last week..purty cold for southeast Texas. We may have had a snow flurry. Of course there was a run on bread and milk. Kidding aside, we need a few freezes to kill the dang fleas and skeeters from Harvey.

----------


## pcosmar

> Kidding aside, we need a few freezes to kill the dang fleas and skeeters from Harvey.


Lookin' on the bright side.

Wet here,, and large earth is moving around,, 
but it's January and there are flowers blooming outside the front door.

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

> *
> 'Bomb cyclone’* 
> 
> are they serious?
> 
> Used to just be called winter.


yup, didn't ya know ?

the weather is a terrist, gonna have to go to war against it

----------


## oyarde

Last night , probably three inches of rain , a half inch of ice and today maybe three inches of snow, starting tomorrow  lows the next four nights between 13 degrees and minus 1 . A week from today back to highs in the 40's for a week . It is going to be really muddy when this melts , the ground was saturated on top even before this .

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Currently in Kasilof, AK and it's crazy warm for this time of year.  The drive here was so different than other years during winter.  Hardly any ice on the bay and not enough snow for good skiing.  Must be that damn global warming...

----------


## oyarde

It is 36 degrees out and it is snowing and starting to stick , the last six inches and half inch of ice just melted and it rained all day yesterday. Tomorrow 45 . Be nice if it would dry up between now and end of month to be ready for Feb.

----------


## Danke

> It is 36 degrees out and it is snowing and starting to stick , the last six inches and half inch of ice just melted and it rained all day yesterday. Tomorrow 45 . Be nice if it would dry up between now and end of month to be ready for Feb.



Got the snowblower out yesterday.  Over a foot fell.  Injuns around here to lazy to shovel my driveway.

----------


## oyarde

> Got the snowblower out yesterday.  Over a foot fell.  Injuns around here to lazy to shovel my driveway.


I do not shovel mine . I just put it in four wheel drive until I get out of the driveway and switch it back to two wheel drive when I get on the black top .

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> I do not shovel mine . I just put it in four wheel drive until I get out of the driveway and switch it back to two wheel drive when I get on the black top .


Believe it or not that's perhaps the best way to deal with it.  A lawyer I know once told me that the courts have ruled that if you do nothing and someone slips on your ice it's considered an "act of God" and you're are not liable.  If on the other hand you want to "help" others and you shovel your snow but there's a slippery patch and someone slips on it you can be sued because your snow and ice removal efforts were inadequate. 

Well foulk me runnin...

----------


## oyarde

A Glorious sunny day today . Be nice to get a week or two of sunshine and dry things up a bit .

----------


## oyarde

Rained cats & dogs today . I will guess we are over the avg precipitation total for Jan already.

----------


## oyarde

Glorious sunshine this morning .

----------


## oyarde

Cold last night and this morning , dropped about 25 degrees after getting another inch of snow . According to the extended forecast only three more nights under 20 between now and middle of the month. Excellent news .

----------


## oyarde

Today I stacked up some big rounds of pine . I think I will split them later and use them for my glorious  Battle of the Wabash annual bonfire .

----------


## oyarde

Nice fire tonight , maybe some freezing rain later tonight and flurries tomorrow  then back in the forties next week .

----------


## Danke

Been a cold winter here in Minnesota. I wonder if the Injun could deliver me some of his chopped wood.

----------


## oyarde

> Been a cold winter here in Minnesota. I wonder if the Injun could deliver me some of his chopped wood.


Wood is very expensive in Feb .

----------


## Danke

> Wood is very expensive in Feb .


I got beads.

----------


## oyarde

> I got beads.


I like the shiny 22kt gold beads this time of year .

----------


## opal

> I like the shiny 22kt gold beads this time of year .


Winter is over here.. been in the 80s for the past few days - also - 18 kt rose gold beads make me smile more than yellow gold

----------


## oyarde

> Winter is over here.. been in the 80s for the past few days - also - 18 kt rose gold beads make me smile more than yellow gold


Yes they are beautiful .

----------


## Jan2017

Another - what has been a very typical day - on _this_ side of the Rockies for the winter(?) of 2018 . . .

62 high today Wednesday . . . with forecast for 2 inches of snow tonight.

The next day's melt of snow this winter produces consistent water runoff . . . 
already this week a quite cold blizzard of snow this Monday, melted by Tuesday at these lower (5300 ft.) elevations
The higher elevations and western slope with deep snowpack still  - all for ski resorts fun.

----------


## oyarde

Started raining today with a chance of rain in the extended forecast every day the remainder of the month but three . Mud is three inches deep now . ought to be like quicksand by march 1 .

----------


## oyarde

My past three gas bills were 60 , 83 & 81 . Got the last high one of the yr today . Those were even better than I expected but I burned wood anytime it was under 20 degrees . To celebrate I got  my hair trimmed for the first time this winter . It is 70 today . Once again the Great Sagamore has defeated winter .

----------


## oyarde

I am thinking this Feb will be a precipitation record here .

----------


## Jan2017

> I am thinking this Feb will be a precipitation record here .


Winter Storm Oliver . . . soil moisture could be great.

Will they restart the alphabet soup on March 21 equinox .  .  . spring storm Abe or sometin' (?)

----------


## oyarde

If that wicked heathen Danke would make the proper sacrifice of two goats to Son of Odin , Thor the storm god , maybe the spring equinox storms could be averted .

----------


## Jan2017

> If that wicked heathen Danke would make the proper sacrifice of two goats to Son of Odin , Thor the storm god , maybe the spring equinox storms could be averted .


In the meantime , the next winter storm (2018 edition) has been named officially  - Polly

----------


## oyarde

Governor working this morning , approved 11 counties for state aid  including some of southern most and northern most . With the grace of the Lord I survived quite well . The creek close to the house that I had dredged after a once prior problem stayed within the bank and muh sump pump in the basement kept up . I am thinking though of going 1 / 2 horsepower there instead of the current 1/3 .

----------


## Danke

Good idea.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I sawed up a Beech tree that had eroded under the root ball and slid down the creek bank . I cut it free from the root ball on the steep bank yesterday and today I cut it up and carried it out of the creek bed onto the other , less steep bank. It will make some excellent firewood for next Dec or so once I split it .

----------


## oyarde

Down under 30 tonight .

----------


## Danke

> Down under 30 tonight .



Should be up to 50 today, then snow tomorrow.

----------


## oyarde

> Should be up to 50 today, then snow tomorrow.


My purple Crokus are blooming and it is cold , must be spring .

----------


## oyarde

Sunny and 50 again tomorrow . I will be grilling some chicken thighs I deboned , not over a 20 percent chance rain for a week , so maybe everything will dry out .

----------


## Jan2017

Seemed like 70 degrees today under bright sun - with 70 mph winds for several hours . . . 
previous springs there would be massive water rushing down creeks,
but won't happen this year as much - snow at higher elevations still packed, but alot at a mile high is already melted and was sent downstream for ya'all.

 Winter storm Quinn . . . A 146 mph wind gust was recorded at the top of Squaw Valley, according to AP, about the time of a skiiers disappearance., and the storm dumped another three feet of snow. His body was found by ski patrol this past weekend.

Some day I'll utilize linux to make short tube or gif (much easier) of about 8 seconds of a busy intersection near Coors Field this morning -
heavy stuff bending in wind. Big windmills/wind turbines are pumping toady - more clean electricity for all.

Gusts are enormous over a base of constitent 30 - 50 mph winds. This isn't "tornado-y" - it is constant wind with sunny blue skies . . .
Then, wind gust blasts !

----------


## oyarde

Wind is horrid today .

----------


## oyarde

Pretty cold today , tonight and not warming up tomorrow it seems , maybe 36 tomorrow afternoon . Snow on my windshield this morning . I blame Danke .

----------


## oyarde

Nice sunny day today , may have got close to 50, things are starting to dry out ,  , cold though tomorrow to next Thurs and the Fri the rain starts again . I have a lot of work to get done by Tue .

----------


## Lamp

You do realize its already March Break right?

----------


## oyarde

> You do realize its already March Break right?


First day of spring is not to march 20  . It is winter . There is no break around here , the Great Sagamore of the Wabash works every day .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I sawed up a giant Ash log in the woods. I dropped what remained standing of it last fall . The top had snapped out the year before , I will split the rest for next winter firewood .

----------


## oyarde

Snowing today .

----------


## oyarde

Rainy last night , cold today. I got the oil changed Thurs in the F150 and the Japanese Zero .

----------


## oyarde

Sixty and sunny yesterday ( last day of the month to get that warm according to forecast) , snowing to beat hell today , ice last night .

----------


## specsaregood

> Sixty and sunny yesterday ( last day of the month to get that warm according to forecast) , snowing to beat hell today , ice last night .


ugh...expecting around 15" before it all ends.  next year we're gonna have to just eat the damn groundhog, shadow or not.

----------


## oyarde

> ugh...expecting around 15" before it all ends.  next year we're gonna have to just eat the damn groundhog, shadow or not.


Groundhog will get no protection from me certainly .

----------


## Jan2017

Pretty mild winter especially at 5300' elevation - plenty of snow pack at 9000' though,
so some Colorado kayaking fun down to all those lowlanders needing water.

----------


## oyarde

Probably about eight inches yesterday of an unusually heavy , wet snow . Snapped off a couple trees and so heavy on some fence it pulled over metal T posts . Should all be melted by tomorrow afternoon . Twenty in the morning though .

----------


## oyarde

I sawed up one of muh trees in the woods that snapped off from the heavy snow . Maybe I will work on the other one on Mon . They will both be firewood next winter.

----------


## oyarde

Another blizzard today . This time though , so far , I still have electric so I have not had to fire up the generator.

----------


## oyarde

I think I had to make 7 trips up on the roof at the  cottage to sweep the snow off the sat dish these last two snows this past six days or so.. Maybe I should put a pc of heat tape on that thing ?

----------


## Jan2017

> Sixty and sunny yesterday ( last day of the month to get that warm according to forecast) , snowing to beat hell today , ice last night .


Snowing all yesterday afternoon and early evening - all Colorado-Wyoming resorts received at least a few inches of new snow.
5 foot deep resort snow pack on this side of continental divide will melt over April, so expecting some spring fishing fun for neighbor states too.


*Everyone Is Mad at Punxsutawney Phil for 'Deception' Over Winter Weather*

It's been well over six weeks since famed rodent Punxsutawney Phil told Americans to expect the eventual end of winter.
But with cold weather lingering into late March, some people are assailing the Pennsylvania groundhog as a fraud, 
going so far as to post "Wanted" signs accusing him of deception.

*Groundhog crime: Arrest warrant issued for Punxsutawney Phil for 'deception'*

Monroe County Sheriff's Office has told the varmint that time's up:
Last week, the office announced that it's "seeking the apprehension of Punxsutawney Phil for deception"

----------


## oyarde

Looks like a few inches of rain today . Feed lot was already ankle deep mud .

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

The weather is as politicized as the news now.  Last week we took a road trip from Memphis through Philly, D.C., NH and Chicago.  They were predicting this huge snow storm to blast the East and shut down nearly everything. We had a small amount of snow as we drove to Philly and the rest of the trip was completely uneventful.  No large snow fall anywhere.  The temps were what would be expected for those climes and time of year.  Nothing but scare tactics and the sad fact is they shut down schools, businesses, and airline routes for nothing.

----------


## oyarde

I just got down off the roof from sweeping snow off the sat dish .

----------


## Danke

> I just got down off the roof from sweeping snow off the sat dish .



you shouldn't be doing that at you age.  But I guess your grandkids hate you.

----------


## oyarde

> you shouldn't be doing that at you age.  But I guess your grandkids hate you.


I am a beloved Grandfather . Once I turn 120 I will stay off the ladder.

----------


## oyarde

Snow last night , tonight , 38 and Thunderstorms .

----------


## oyarde

Flooding today just south of the state capital . I 65 North was closed this morning on the South side with water . Of course that would be the only day this month I needed to go up there . 60 out now with high winds, tomorrows high 38 .

----------


## Danke

lot's of snow, thanks Injun..

----------


## euphemia

Severe Thunderstorm Warning.  Supposed to be really bad all night.  It was almost 80 and very humid today.  That usually means rock and roll time.

----------


## oyarde

> lot's of snow, thanks Injun..


Electric is out . I just got out of the shower . I fired up the generator at 6 this morning . Debating on weather to plug in the coffee pot to the generator or just have another root beer . I always just light up the whole downstairs with oil lamps when the power is out . Probably about time to make a raid into Illinois to get some fat democrats to make oil with .

----------


## oyarde

26 Degrees in the morning . Below avg

----------


## Danke

Cold here for at least another week.  Thanks Injuns.

----------


## oyarde

I was out loading a tractor on the trailer this morning . Probably should have gotten my gloves out of the truck . I could feel my skin start to stick to the frosty metal........ I blame Danke.

----------


## Danke

[img][/img]

----------


## Danke

more snow!  thanks redman.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> [img][/img]


Best practical joke I ever pulled off...

Many years ago, was on a road trip with ex-Mrs AF and ended up in Vermont dairy farm country.

She remarked how the dairy cows must get tired or worn out grazing on the steep hills that are all over in that part of the country.

I told her, with a long and elaborate back story of bull$#@!, how these cows were specially bred over the years to have two legs shorter than the other so that they could stand easy on the hills and graze in comfort. Told her I could not remember the proper name for them, that they were just called, colloquially, "Hill Cows". 

Fast forward a few weeks and we're having dinner with family friends, who just happened to be ex-farmers from Pennsylvania.

Ex-Mrs AF starts telling them about our vacation and road trip, and sure enough, she starts expanding on "Hill Cows".

Her friend, Sue IIRC, was looking at her with a look of incredulity, while I'm starting to snicker and so is her husband.

"Honey, whoever told you that was jerking your chain, there is no such thing as a hill cow".

"No really, I *saw* them and then Mr AF said...*OH YOU ROTTEN SON OF A BITCH!!!*

*"BWAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAH!!!!"*

----------


## oyarde

> more snow!  thanks redman.


That was my brothers brand of chewing tobacco . My experience with it not so great . I was maybe 14 and pitching in a baseball game got a line drive to the ball sack before I could get my glove back down , swallowed the Redman and then threw up in the dugout between innings . Had no real great desire after that for chewing tobacco .

----------


## Danke

Nasty out there today, crashes and many stuck.  Deep snow.

----------


## Danke



----------


## VIDEODROME

I'm an hour north of Green Bay wondering when this $#@! will end.

----------


## Danke

> I'm an hour north of Green Bay wondering when this $#@! will end.



Saw some Trucks parked along the exit shoulders diving home.

I drive a beater 4x4 Explorer during the winter with snow tires.  Thing is a beast.  Passed so many people stuck, or in the ditch.  And a few accidents. But I got my nephew to his hockey game and back.  Otherwise, I would have stayed indoors today.  worse blizzard in years.

----------


## Danke

I wonder if @oyarde will shovel my driveway tomorrow.

----------


## oyarde

> I wonder if @oyarde will shovel my driveway tomorrow.


If I lived up there I would have a snow blower . Down here I just put the F 150 in 4WD and roll through it if I have to get out . I do nothing with the drive . Discourages visitors .

----------


## Danke

> Discourages visitors .



I understand that in your case.

----------


## Anti Federalist

About three inches of ice, snow and sleet here.

Cold for the time of year, hasn't been out of the mid 20s all day.

Normal is 56/34

----------


## Danke

Still snowing, I think we will get close to two feet.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Still snowing, I think we will get close to two feet.


That's a record, isn't it?

----------


## Danke

> That's a record, isn't it?



Probably for this late in the season.

----------


## oyarde

Thirty and snowing with a brisk 15 mph breeze this morning . The wicked North Men must be to blame . We are vigilant against invasion from these barbarians .

----------


## oyarde

I really need to remember to put on my gloves . Palms about stuck to the trailer while I was loading the tractor this morning .

----------


## VIDEODROME

We got 20" of snow.

----------


## oyarde

I put on my Alpaca socks with my running shoes to drive to the post office this morning . Supposed to be 50 this afternoon and 60 tomorrow , was about 30 when I went out to the feed lot this morning .

----------


## Anti Globalist

I'm just so fed up with all this cold weather.  I don't expect it to get really nice out consistently until mid May.

----------


## oyarde

Flurries in the forecast for the morning I think .

----------


## EBounding

"I'm looking forward to summer; it's the nicest day of the year."

----------


## oyarde

> 82 degrees out today.  Wasn't expecting something like that till the end of the month.


I was not expecting it until July . I have trees that did not even bloom and those that did , 2 - 3 weeks late.

----------


## oyarde

Some of my Dogwoods are starting to bloom . I mowed in a T shirt for the first time . Only 1 1/2 months to Flag Day .

----------


## Suzanimal

According to the sign at the bank, it was 85 at 5:00. I believe it. I had the windows down, the sunroof open, and the a/c going and I was a still a little moist.

----------


## oyarde

> According to the sign at the bank, it was 85 at 5:00. I believe it. I had the windows down, the sunroof open, and the a/c going and I was a still a little moist.


I think our first two days over 80 were Tue & Wed in at 81 and 82 . Eighty two feels a little hot after it was in the twenties every morning  just before that .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> According to the sign at the bank, it was 85 at 5:00. I believe it. I had the windows down, the sunroof open, and the a/c going and I was a still a little moist.


Hey there, stranger!  How ya been? ~hugs~

----------


## heavenlyboy34

It's been toasty around here lately. Mostly 90s.

----------


## Suzanimal

~hugs~ HB 

We had very little spring. I opened the pool and turned on the heater the week before Easter and it was still too cold for me to get in until yesterday. When I finally got in, the water was too hot. I forgot I had the thermostat at 98. It wasn't very refreshing. I turned it down to 89 and it was perfect today.

----------


## TheTexan

It is gonna be a hot summer.

----------


## angelatc

> It is gonna be a hot summer.


I think you're right!  We're just going to skip spring and go right into summer.

----------


## Danke

> According to the sign at the bank, it was 85 at 5:00. I believe it. I had the windows down, the sunroof open, and the a/c going and I was a still a little moist.





> ~hugs~ HB





> We had very little spring. I opened the pool and turned on the heater the week before Easter and it was still too cold for me to get in until yesterday. When I finally got in, the water was too hot. I forgot I had the thermostat at 98. It wasn't very refreshing. I turned it down to 89 and it was perfect today.








> Found her.


...

----------


## Suzanimal

^^^ Nope. More like....




My electric clippers broke and Mr A quit letting me use his when he found a pube in them.

----------


## Suzanimal

Today was cloudy and a bit cool.

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## Suzanimal

Ugh, the outer bands of Alberto are giving us more rain. This summer is off to a sucky start. I need to see the sun.

----------


## oyarde

Several more inches of rain . My guess 7 inches in the past few days .

----------


## oyarde

The sun is actually shining but it could just be a trap .

----------


## oyarde

I put a new 96 inch belt on the mower today and finished mowing . Been trying to mow for three days in between monsoons . Should be good for a few days now

----------


## oyarde

Another heat wave set in . Not to get back below 90 until Wed . No worries about the north men planning any invasions of Gods country here . They would melt and cry for their mothers .

----------


## Danke

> Another heat wave set in . Not to get back below 90 until Wed . No worries about the north men planning any invasions of Gods country here . They would melt and cry for their mothers .



I have not been outside today, been too hot.  Saving energy in air-conditioning for raids later.  I don't know how you Injuns did it before the white man provided you electricity and air-conditioning.

----------


## Suzanimal

Today, it's suppose to rain. It will be sweet relief from the humidity.

----------


## Suzanimal

HAWT!

----------


## Danke

Wet and humid.  Occasional showers.

Fireworks frightening the local Injuns, they are keeping their offspring indoors.

----------


## oyarde

Over 90 already by noon and humid. This morning I stacked some Locust , Ash and Hickory logs . Enjoying the heat and humidity . This is the Hoosier version of a Spa. Sauna without membership fees . Good training for future incursions into enemy territory for punitive and preemptive strikes .

----------


## oyarde

Afternoon monsoons have begun . I have checked the creek to ensure there are no muslim or viking invaders and pillagers trying to sneak in to my Paradise .

----------


## Suzanimal

The sky opened up and it started pouring down rain. My kids were in the pool and started screaming like little girls. It's not thundering or lightening, I guess they were afraid they'd get wetter.

----------


## Suzanimal

So, are we back to Global Warming or are we still on Climate Change?




> Melting Roofs, Buckling Roads, and Deaths in Global Heat Wave
> 
> (NEWSER) – A city in Oman set a heat record last week, but it's not the only place registering record-setting mercury. The Washington Post lists the places worldwide that have been experiencing never-before-recorded heat over the past week, caused by heat pressure or heat domes across the Northern Hemisphere. In North America, record temps have been notched in Denver (it tied its all-time high of 105 degrees), Burlington, Vt. (marking its highest "low" temperature of 80 degrees), and Montreal, which saw its highest temperature ever with a 97.9-degree reading. Eurasia and Europe also haven't been able to escape the sweltering; in the UK and Ireland, it's been so hot that roads and roofs are melting, per the Weather Channel.
> 
> While it's not surprising that July will smash some weather records, so many places experiencing them at once suggests something bigger. "So many rare milestones being set or tied worldwide does point to the influence of a warming world, given that the link between heat waves and climate change is robust," says Andrew Freedman, science editor for Axios. AccuWeather notes the tragic consequences of this weather pattern, reporting that at least 17 people have died in Montreal over the past week due to the heat, while in the US there have been at least three reported deaths. "My thoughts are with the loved ones of those who have died in Quebec during this heat wave," Canadian PM Justin Trudeau tweeted on Wednesday. A blast of cooler air out of Canada is expected to bring some relief to the Northeast and mid-Atlantic states by Friday and Saturday.


http://www.newser.com/story/261491/f...the-world.html

----------


## oyarde

Oh yeah , Martha and the Vandellas . About 93 here today , I mowed the ditches , changed the fuel filter and air filter on a tractor and up next this afternoon is oil & filter on the F 150 . If Danke was here I could give him something to do too. Thurs , maybe drag another load of logs out of the woods .

----------


## oyarde

Monsoons are starting now .

----------


## oyarde

Today I drug some more Oak and Ash logs out of the woods . Thinking of going to the butcher to pick up some pork shoulder to BBQ . Not raining now .

----------


## oyarde

I stacked some wood this morning . Rain in the forecast Sat night through Wed morning . Everything is just starting to dry out from the past 5 1/2 months or so .

----------


## devil21

> So, are we back to Global Warming or are we still on Climate Change?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newser.com/story/261491/f...the-world.html


We are entering a Grand Solar Minimum.

----------


## oyarde

> So, are we back to Global Warming or are we still on Climate Change?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newser.com/story/261491/f...the-world.html


Solar minimum means no northern lights just north of me . Dankes tribe will stay huddled by the fire and fearful to come out at night because of bikers , somali cab drivers etc

----------


## Suzanimal

It was hawt today.

----------


## Jan2017

> I don't put any stock into what Wiki says.


 I try to always acknowledge it as a source being used jus' because it is so "dicey" and should be taken with a "grain of salt"

Ionosphere data from the solar eclipse last year is still getting analyzed (see August 2018 _Sky and Telescope_) -
it _IS_ part of the weather equation most probably certainly, and considering the upcoming 11-year cycle solar minimum of 2019-20 is interesting.

----------


## Suzanimal

No Grand Solar activity in my neck of the woods. It's been raining cats and dogs since Tuesday night and my tan is suffering. Of course, Danke is too busy posting about breasts to do something.

----------


## Suzanimal

Still raining. I found my son in the pool in the pouring down rain wearing the foam hat from the Woody costume he had as a kid to keep the rain out of his face. o_O

----------


## Suzanimal

This is the first I've seen of the sun since Tuesday afternoon.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Lots of sun in the Western half of the country.   Water off our coast here just hit a record high temperature. July average temp was fifth highest ever.

----------


## oyarde

69 degrees here this morning when I drove into town . I'll take it .

----------


## Suzanimal

Sunny & Hot

It's suppose to rain Wed & Thurs. I kinda hope it's still nice enough for Mr A to play golf. He's been underfoot a bit lately and he needs to get out from under me. I kid you not, I'm trying to work on My True Calling and he plants his ass right where I've set up and decides to nap.  He's worse than a $#@!ing cat.

----------


## oyarde

Rained last night , today and supposed to every day through Sat except Thurs. I sanded muh deck off today with an angle grinder with a wire wheel on it and blew it off and am ready to paint it with this Cabot gue deck stain stuff but I need some dry days .  I have work to do but that stuff takes a long time to dry. On the bright side it has been cooling off at night and the humidity may drop to 82 percent tonight . It does not get too bad until lunch . Everything is wet all the time , like summer of 2015 .

----------


## Suzanimal

THANK THE GLOBAL WARMING GODS!

I was worried rain was moving in after some nasty sounding thunder woke me up last night but it was a beautiful morning and Mr A split early to play golf. Honestly, I think part of the reason we've managed to stay together so long is because we rarely see each other. Before we got married, we only had 4 days off together in town and two of them were the two days before our wedding. Mr A had to get me up to date on how the wedding was going down. The only part I played in the planning of the wedding was taking 20 minutes to pick out a dress at the JCPenny outlet store. I didn't even buy wedding shoes, I wore my keds under my dress, lol. Mr A and my mom did everything else.

----------


## oyarde

I got a lot of work done today in the tropical rainforest pause in rains . Really a lot of this is stuff Danke should offered to help me with before now . I am expecting the rains to resume by tomorrow evening .

----------


## oyarde

Thunderstorms are the forecast next four days . I have a small concrete pad I would like to work on , maybe Tue.

----------


## Suzanimal

We had an earthquake the other night. Apparently, I slept through it. I have felt a few before, though.

----------


## oyarde

Two days of monsoons over , two to go . Rainy season started in Feb and has not ceased.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Two days of monsoons over , two to go . Rainy season started in Feb and has not ceased.


We could use a bit of moisture out here. Our July low temperatures were about our normal high July temperatures (here at the coast of CA it only varies by about ten degrees between the high and the low).  Our water is running about ten degrees above normal too. Not a single day was not into at least the 80's.

----------


## Suzanimal

Under a severe thunderstorm watch. Tornadoes have been spotted. No where near me but still, pray for me because I'm scared of dying in a tornado.

----------


## oyarde

Once again the Great Sagamore has conquered the forest . One more poplar tree sawed to split . Now I sit in my leather chair with a clean T shirt  and an iced coffee surveying my kingdom. While the barbarians in the north wallow in squalor and smell of old fish .

----------


## oyarde

I was going to mow the South side of the ditch today , but raining again .

----------


## oyarde

Rained today , but I got two sides of the house  and the garage pressure washed .

----------


## oyarde

Rained today for a minute .I finally got the rest of my ash logs drug down off the north hill today . Should be about set for the winter .

----------


## oyarde

Thunderstorms in the forecast until next week .

----------


## oyarde

49 yesterday ,70 today ,54 degrees tonight ( probably about what it was this morning), 75 tomorrow , I guess the last six inches of rain over the weekend cooled it down .

----------


## oyarde

> Took 9 years, mine less that 4.
> 
> Eat your heart out @The One.
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6509029


The Coin & Currency thread is on pace to make it in another 411 days . The One will buy us a round ?

----------


## oyarde

I mowed near my Persimmon orchard today.

----------


## oyarde

Starting to dry out yesterday & today from last weekend . Good

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are , rain again next week . Shame , I like it dry now to Nov . I am looking forward to splitting wood , shame Danke is not around more to stack wood .

----------


## oyarde

Cool and rainy today . Going to an Orchestra tonight , I need to borrow 20.00 from @Danke .

----------


## oyarde

Snowing in Winnipeg  now .

----------


## oyarde

Rain today , tomorrow and the next .

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Cool and rainy today . Going to an Orchestra tonight , I need to borrow 20.00 from @Danke .


Neat.

What did they perform?

----------


## Anti Federalist

Just got all my wood into the basement.

It's gonna be *wicked* cold this winter in New England.

----------


## oyarde

> Just got all my wood into the basement.
> 
> It's gonna be *wicked* cold this winter in New England.


Here in 2 or 3 weeks I am going to start throwing down wood . I have a conveyor belt now .

----------


## oyarde

> Neat.
> 
> What did they perform?


I think much of it was fairly modern but it was very good . I particularly liked the  rendition of the Teddy Pendergrass song Get Up Get Down Get Funky Get Loose .

----------


## oyarde

Raining and again tomorrow . After that I am hoping for dry weather to November . I have some work to do . Another three weeks or so will be Persimmon Harvest , five weeks my bonfire .......

----------


## Anti Federalist

Chilly and raining like a cow pissing on a flat rock, all day long in NH.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Rain today , tomorrow and the next .





> Chilly and raining like a cow pissing on a flat rock, all day long in NH.


What’s this rain you speak of? Been so long, I can’t remember what it was like.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Just got all my wood into the basement.
> 
> It's gonna be *wicked* cold this winter in New England.


Global warming.

----------


## oyarde

> Global warming.


I have been a consistent denier .

----------


## oyarde

> What’s this rain you speak of? Been so long, I can’t remember what it was like.


Seems about three inches a week at my house since Feb .

----------


## oyarde

> Just got all my wood into the basement.
> 
> It's gonna be *wicked* cold this winter in New England.


It may be so cold the Wendigo could prowl the night while the poor masses huddle and shiver as heating oil costs rise .

----------


## oyarde

No rain in the forecast today , rained anyway . Let loose as soon as I had a back tire off a tractor . I predicted that so I put it under a Lean to first . The Great Oyarde defeats the rain this time . This comes from a lifetime of wisdom from being wet . Got soaked yesterday putting a new wiper blade on the Mrs.'s SUV . I did not put on my raincoat because I thought it would just take a second , lol , turns out that plastic clip was a little tougher than I gave it credit for . I now have new tires all around on the truck , tractor , SUV and a fresh oil change on the SUV , wood splitter and new wiper blades on the SUV . Time to change the truck oil , I am holding out for sunshine though because I have a few miles to spare . My Japanese Zero is ready too , just need ammo .

----------


## oyarde

Grass still wet from the last four day rain that ended two days ago

----------


## oyarde

Got a little mowing done today and yesterday , thought it was going to rain today but it did not gratefully .

----------


## oyarde

I spent about five days in San Antonio . Weather about the same here as there . 87 and sunny today .

----------


## oyarde

I split wood today , it was in the 50's and dry . Nice.

----------


## Danke

> I spent about five days in San Antonio . Weather about the same here as there . 87 and sunny today .



They let you travel again?

----------


## oyarde

> They let you travel again?


I quietly hope it is the last time inside an airport for me . Flight out of San Antonio delayed , Flight arrived Chicago late , flight left Chicago late runway backed up 7 or more deep, flight arrived Indianapolis late . Got my bag then pd 36.00 to get my truck out of the economy lot after dropping 600 on a hotel for three nights and about 1k on two round trip tickets and checking one bag , round trip taxi fare to airport hotel and back about 120.00 with a 25 percent tip. Meals , wedding gift ( purpose of trip to attend wedding ) , bar tab, in at about 3K  Thurs - Sun . I am so glad to be home , splitting wood , counting ammo , buying silver and other Chiefly duties .

----------


## Danke

> I quietly hope it is the last time inside an airport for me . Flight out of San Antonio delayed , Flight arrived Chicago late , flight left Chicago late runway backed up 7 or more deep, flight arrived Indianapolis late . Got my bag then pd 36.00 to get my truck out of the economy lot after dropping 600 on a hotel for three nights and about 1k on two round trip tickets and checking one bag , round trip taxi fare to airport hotel and back about 120.00 with a 25 percent tip. Meals , wedding gift ( purpose of trip to attend wedding ) , bar tab, in at about 3K  Thurs - Sun . I am so glad to be home , splitting wood , counting ammo , buying silver and other Chiefly duties .


You forgot to mention you know me.  It would have been a lot smoother and cheaper.

----------


## Working Poor

it is getting down into the 40s tonight in my neck of the woods. It got so cold last year I nearly froze my ass off. I was so depressed from losing both my husband and mother I could barely chop enough wood to keep the fire burning. I ran out of wood on one of the coldest weeks of the winter. All my house plants froze also my seedlings for spring planting. My wolf dog loves the cold. I made a harness so he can help haul wood in the wagon he loves it. He needed a job. 

Don't worry though I have almost enough wood gathered for the whole winter I have been finding lots of already cut up wood for free on craigslist all I have to do is load it up on the truck. I take my young strong nephew with me and let him do most of the work it is kinda nice training someone how to stack wood. I think I will teach him how to use the axe, wedge and sledge too. My work is almost done. I have become a great supervisor I did not know I had it in me.

----------


## oyarde

> it is getting down into the 40s tonight in my neck of the woods. It got so cold last year I nearly froze my ass off. I was so depressed from losing both my husband and mother I could barely chop enough wood to keep the fire burning. I ran out of wood on one of the coldest weeks of the winter. All my house plants froze also my seedlings for spring planting. My wolf dog loves the cold. I made a harness so he can help haul wood in the wagon he loves it. He needed a job. 
> 
> Don't worry though I have almost enough wood gathered for the whole winter I have been finding lots of already cut up wood for free on craigslist all I have to do is load it up on the truck. I take my young strong nephew with me and let him do most of the work it is kinda nice training someone how to stack wood. I think I will teach him how to use the axe, wedge and sledge too. My work is almost done. I have become a great supervisor I did not know I had it in me.


I wish you a warm and comfortable winter .

----------


## oyarde

I split wood all day today , at least the sun was shining . Supposed to rain again Fri I think . Tue through Thurs is a huge dry spell and much needed .

----------


## oyarde

According to the forecast tomorrow should be last rain of the month which would be the biggest dry spell since at least Jan . I am very pleased with that . I split wood today .

----------


## Danke

It was warm today, I thought about Oyarde pretending to do manual labor.

----------


## oyarde

> It was warm today, I thought about Oyarde pretending to do manual labor.


That resumes tomorrow . Fri is one of my two loafing days .

----------


## oyarde

> It was warm today, I thought about Oyarde pretending to do manual labor.


I slaved my ass of today . I cut a 1 x 5 board and replaced a board in the floor upstairs then I took my angle grinder with a wire brush and stripped paint off the brick of one of the chimneys someone had painted upstairs. Looks like it should now .

----------


## oyarde

I correctly predicted the moon to be at 91 percent waxing crescent today . I shall celebrate with a shot of bourbon since there is no rain forecast for seven days . My last bonfire of the year is to be 59 and partly sunny with a low of 39 . Perfect .

----------


## oyarde

I mowed about three acres today and took out a gas stove. Danke probably just sitting in a hand job bar in asia doing nothing productive .

----------


## TheTexan

Winter is coming, again

----------


## oyarde

> Winter is coming, again


First I am due a lovely Fall . I earned it . Winter is just to cull out the weak so it will be no bother.

----------


## oyarde

I am getting excited about my last bonfire of the year . I can taste the burgers already. @Danke would you like the opportunity to play the role of white settler for this ?

----------


## Danke

> I am getting excited about my last bonfire of the year . I can taste the burgers already. @Danke would you like the opportunity to play the role of white settler for this ?


Does it involve hanging heathens?

----------


## Suzanimal

It's $#@!ing cold. I even had to get out my fake fire space heater to sit on the porch.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> It's $#@!ing cold. I even had to get out my fake fire space heater to sit on the porch.


I am on the patio, wearing shorts, drinking wine, watching the World Series, and looking up at an almost full moon...



Edit: Outdoor temp is 65.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I am on the patio, wearing shorts, drinking wine, watching the World Series, and looking up at an almost full moon...
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Outdoor temp is 65.


I don't even think my space heater has the porch up to 65. I'm drinking beer tonight but I'm thinking about making some coffee and having a little Irish coffee. Not sure I'll sleep and I need to be on my game for the world's largest cocktail party tomorrow. I'm not going to the game but I'll be there in spirit.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I don't even think my space heater has the porch up to 65. I'm drinking beer tonight but I'm thinking about making some coffee and having a little Irish coffee. Not sure I'll sleep and I need to be on my game for the world's largest cocktail party tomorrow. I'm not going to the game but I'll be there in spirit.


Looks like fun! Get some sleep, you’ll need it!

----------


## oyarde

Chucking wood today . It was nice out , sunny and the windand rain finally eased off a bit probably had about four days in the last ten with 40 mph gusts.

----------


## Danke

@oyarde, is it too early to put on the snow tires?

----------


## oyarde

> @oyarde, is it too early to put on the snow tires?


Not for you , we are at Nov so it is time. I remember picking corn around Thanksgiving in my youth with snow in the fields. Coveralls on and no cab on the ol' International tractor with a cornpicker on the front . While you are putting your tires on I can tell you stories about hungry pilgrims .

----------


## oyarde

My Oaks , Cherries and Dogwoods are a splendid red color , the Maples . Paw Paw , Sassafras and Hickories yellow , the Beech still green .

----------


## oyarde

A beautiful day today probably not many more of these . Really not many all year .

----------


## oyarde

Over an inch of rain today , rainy , windy and cool tomorrow is the forecast . Glad all my firewood is cut . I still need to split most of it but I will get that this month .

----------


## Danke

How many beads to shovel my driveway?  I may need you this winter when I'm out of town.

----------


## oyarde

> How many beads to shovel my driveway?  I may need you this winter when I'm out of town.


If you are not in town you will not need your driveway so I can offer you a reduced rate . Last few times I was there cooking hot dogs in your yard when you were gone I never thought to see if the drive needed work .

----------


## oyarde

Flood watch might end by 8:00 pm tonight .

----------


## oyarde

Sunny and 60 today , of course rain again tomorrow , I blame Danke .

----------


## Danke

Chilly and rainy today,  Thanks a lot Oyarde, I had projects to do outside today.

----------


## oyarde

Turned out to be a great day today , did not even start raining until 4:00 since they changed the time its dark by a little after 5:00 anyway . Those godless , vile timekeepers are just out to steal my joy . Of course I will prevail.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like a crappy Nov day out , guess because it is . Not raining yet .

----------


## Danke

Rain again today and forecasted tomorrow.  I got $#@! to do outside before winter. Thanks again, Oyarde.

----------


## oyarde

Today would have been nice without the 35 mph wind .

----------


## Danke

Now that the winning Injun got another browser to work, maybe I can finally get some work done outside tomorrow, just supposed to be cold, but no rain.

----------


## oyarde

Snow coming Danke , hope you have enough deer jerky laid in for the winter to avoid going out into the swirling winds where the Wendigos hide .

----------


## oyarde

Splitting some wood today , thought Danke may come by and help .

----------


## Danke

> Splitting some wood today , thought Danke may come by and help .


I rather sit though one of HB's bizarre interpretive dance performances, than set foot on a reservation.

----------


## oyarde

> I rather sit though one of HB's bizarre interpretive dance performances, than set foot on a reservation.


HB teaching you how to dance is a pretty big charity project .

----------


## oyarde

> I rather sit though one of HB's bizarre interpretive dance performances, than set foot on a reservation.


Guess I will have to sit here in front of the fire and sip this whiskey by myself and clean this old Wingmaster . Tough job but somebody has to do it .

----------


## oyarde

It is snowing out , morning temp is to be 21 and the wind chill 10 for my trip to the dump . That is like end of Dec temp .

----------


## oyarde

Today  the Great Oyarde will defeat the cold and slay any dragons that come from the wicked northern hinterlands of the barbarian tribe of Danke . It is Sat. Those peoples will be dressed in sweatpants and smell of fish and chapstick. It secretes from their pores even when they have eaten none .

----------


## oyarde

Probably split some more wood tomorrow , another storm blowing in tomorrow night . My High School Football team ( #3 ) plays #2 team in semi state Fri night , I have not checked the weather yet for that .

----------


## Danke

> Today  the Great Oyarde will defeat the cold and slay any dragons that come from the wicked northern hinterlands of the barbarian tribe of Danke . It is Sat. Those peoples will be dressed in sweatpants and smell of fish and chapstick. It secretes from their pores even when they have eaten none .


Coming from a savage, I'll take that as a compliment.

Barbarian: "a member of a community or tribe not belonging to one of the great civilizations (Greek, Roman, Christian)."

----------


## oyarde

> Coming from a savage, I'll take that as a compliment.
> 
> Barbarian: "a member of a community or tribe not belonging to one of the great civilizations (Greek, Roman, Christian)."


Uh negative , barbarian is one not belonging to My Great Society , nobody cares about grecos or romas we were here when they were still eating bugs out of one anothers fur .

----------


## oyarde

Let it snow . The Great Sagamore is ready .

----------


## oyarde

Down to 17 tonight . I blame Danke . Had he made the dems deliver on global warming it would not get below 20 until at least the winter solstice . Dems only come up with one good thing in a century and they did not deliver.

----------


## oyarde

It is so bad already the possums are trying to eat out of the cats bowl .

----------


## oyarde

Ice storm . Of course the electric is out . I just threw another log on the fire . Not even going to bother starting the generator .

----------


## specsaregood

> Ice storm . Of course the electric is out . I just threw another log on the fire . Not even going to bother starting the generator .


Snow has been coming down hard all morning.  Looks like Feb. out there.

----------


## oyarde

> Snow has been coming down hard all morning.  Looks like Feb. out there.


Pretty much the weather here since a week before Halloween has been sort of like late Dec to Feb weather .Pretty nasty to not be Thanksgiving yet , similar to how late Nov often was when I was young .

----------


## Suzanimal

Cold and rainy for days. I miss summer.

----------


## Danke

> Cold and rainy for days. I miss summer.


Sunny and got up to the mid forties today.  T-shirt wx. Getting a lot down outside before winter.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Sunny and got up to the mid forties today.  T-shirt wx. *Getting a lot down outside before winter*.


Busy burying the bodies before the ground freezes? Good thinking.

----------


## Danke

> Busy burying the bodies before the ground freezes? Good thinking.


Burning leaves no traces.

----------


## oyarde

Splitting wood again today , still Danke did not come by to help . Snow again tomorrow night .

----------


## Suzanimal

I have my fake fireplace space heater cranked up, a snuggie, and a cup of coffee with some JIR. I wasn't cold earlier (I wore shorts to work) but when I left, my windows had fog on them.

----------


## Anti Federalist

About half a foot of snow the other day, will be in the single digits and teens for lows all next week.

Making ice on the lakes and ponds.

Last year I rode the motorcycle to the downtown tree lighting the day after Thanksgiving.

This year, I barely got it inside before the snow fell...rear brake had some moisture in it that froze and locked the damn thing up.

----------


## Suzanimal

> About half a foot of snow the other day, will be in the single digits and teens for lows all next week.
> 
> Making ice on the lakes and ponds.
> 
> Last year I rode the motorcycle to the downtown tree lighting the day after Thanksgiving.
> 
> This year, I barely got it inside before the snow fell...rear brake had some moisture in it that froze and locked the damn thing up.


Sounds like climate change.

----------


## oyarde

Just west of me Duke Energy is pulling the plug on the electric for seven hours tonight to do some work . I have the fire going good just in case and the generator ready . Pretty nice day today compared to most of Nov .

----------


## Danke

Cleaning out garage and shed the last few days, Oyarde no where in sight.

----------


## opal

planned .. no power ... for 7 hours.   at night .. when it's cold outside
duke energy - you're fired!

----------


## oyarde

> Cleaning out garage and shed the last few days, Oyarde no where in sight.


PM me a list of the better stuff in the garage . I already checked the shed out .

----------


## Suzanimal

> PM me a list of the better stuff in the garage . I already checked the shed out .


Pick up anything good or was it just a bunch of old gimp suits?

Nice day. A wee bit chilly in the shade.

----------


## oyarde

> Pick up anything good or was it just a bunch of old gimp suits?
> 
> Nice day. A wee bit chilly in the shade.


Probably why the hangar got burnt , hiding gimp evidence .

----------


## oyarde

> planned .. no power ... for 7 hours.   at night .. when it's cold outside
> duke energy - you're fired!


They did it just west of me  , the local school delayed two hours also.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Suzanimal

Went to the neighbor's party garage earlier and claimed I was cold and left when the conversation turned to midget skat porn.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Went to the neighbor's party garage earlier and claimed I was cold and left when the conversation turned to *midget skat porn*.


Oh for $#@!'s sake, why...*why* did I search that?

----------


## phill4paul

> Oh for $#@!'s sake, why...*why* did I search that?

----------


## Danke

> Oh for $#@!'s sake, why...*why* did I search that?


I understand your frustration on wasting your time searching when you had those sites all along, in your bookmarks.

----------


## oyarde

Lovely day today . It was sunny .

----------


## Suzanimal

Suppose to be a high of 59 but it's cold right now.

Wondering if I should wear new fake fur leopard mini skirt or if I should just go with the traditional fat pants and burgundy (wine and cranberry drippings blend in) turtleneck sweater.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Suppose to be a high of 59 but it's cold right now.
> 
> Wondering if I should *wear new fake fur leopard mini skirt* or if I should just go with the traditional fat pants and burgundy (wine and cranberry drippings blend in) turtleneck sweater.


Pics or GTFO.

Fat pants?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> 


Show's how $#@!ing naive I am...I read midget *skat* port and thought: "Oh...that's weird...why would they be jazz singing during porn?"

----------


## Suzanimal

> Show's how $#@!ing naive I am...I read midget *skat* port and thought: "Oh...that's weird...why would they be jazz singing during porn?"


Why not? Wouldn't be the weirdest thing I've seen in porn.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Why not? Wouldn't be the weirdest thing I've seen in porn.


Certainly better than what it turned out to be.

----------


## Suzanimal

It's friggin cold this morning. Best I can tell my thermometer outside says 35. 

The fake fire space heater is roaring.

----------


## Danke

> It's friggin cold this morning. Best I can tell my thermometer outside says 35. 
> 
> The fake fire space heater is roaring.


Cover yourself up for once.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Cover yourself up for once.


I am. It's so cold I'm still wearing my fleece Hello Kitty onesie.

----------


## phill4paul

> I am. It's so cold I'm still wearing my fleece Hello Kitty onesie.


  What happened to the Ewok you gutted for warmth?

----------


## oyarde

> It's friggin cold this morning. Best I can tell my thermometer outside says 35. 
> 
> The fake fire space heater is roaring.


Second day of snow here , I think mine says 26 . My real fire is roaring . Sausage and hash browns with diced onion , red and green bell peppers on in the kitchen . Smells like  home. I have already been out to the feed lot so I am loafing and drinking 8 oclock coffee I got at the hardware store.

----------


## phill4paul

Temps in the North Carolina finally coming down into the upper 20's at night. Have not gotten the wood in by now like I'm used to. Every damn weekend has been rain. No oak. A rick of maple. It'll do for now. I just really like me some oak. Rain again this weekend. Might actually just buy some firewood. (I know, up in smoke, hehe.) There's a guy that took advantage of the tornado damage last year and has cords at $150 cut to size. Gonna take him up on it.
    As far as 8 O'clock coffee, that's what we drink. About three times a year Lowe's grocery has it at buy one get one free. There are 4 Lowes within 30 miles. We usually get about 30 bags (60 total) when they go on sale.

----------


## oyarde

I gotta say , pretty cold out for end of Nov . Global cooling . Only I can prevent it @Danke send money now .

----------


## oyarde

So cold , windy and snowy the past two days , today the cat stayed in his doghouse .

----------


## oyarde

Global cooling still in effect this morning .

----------


## phill4paul

> Global cooling still in effect this morning .


  Cold in the Carolinas this morning though probably not as cold there. 26 with a 10 mph wind last night. My cooler of beer on the porch was the perfect temp when I got off work at 6am. Perfect. A light layer of ice on the water. It's a shame PBR might go out of business.

----------


## Danke

> Global cooling still in effect this morning .


Gonna snow today.  Damn unreliable Injun never showed up to help me with the shed.  Now I have to scramble before the snow.

----------


## oyarde

> Gonna snow today.  Damn unreliable Injun never showed up to help me with the shed.  Now I have to scramble before the snow.


If you had sent me a little bit of gold I could have ensured the storm went somewhere else , I was busy getting a beer out of Phils cooler .

----------


## Danke

> If you had sent me a little bit of gold I could have ensured the storm went somewhere else , I was busy getting a beer out of Phils cooler .


Taking advantage as he is working hard during the night shift.  I'd expect no less from you.

----------


## Suzanimal

Suppose to warm up today and Mr A is planning on playing golf and going to watch the Atl United game at the neighbors house. I'm kinda annoyed. Thursday is our date night. His excuse is that he took me out last night. He took me to the friggin Target to pick up laundry detergent and bought me a coffee. He said that Starbucks coffee costs as much as a beer and he sat in the coffee shop and l know how he hates "coffee culture" so it counts. That man...

----------


## Danke

> Suppose to warm up today and Mr A is planning on playing golf and going to watch the Atl United game at the neighbors house. I'm kinda annoyed. Thursday is our date night. His excuse is that he took me out last night. He took me to the friggin Target to pick up laundry detergent and bought me a coffee. He said that Starbucks coffee costs as much as a beer and he sat in the coffee shop and l know how he hates "coffee culture" so it counts. That man...


Not all husband would have generously taken you to Targèt.  AF for instance would just have taken you to Walmart for a Subway cup of coffee.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Not all husband would have generously taken you to Targèt.  AF for instance would just have taken you to Walmart for a Subway cup of coffee.


He actually took me to Walmart, too.

----------


## Danke

> He actually took me to Walmart, too.


pics or it didn't happen

----------


## Suzanimal

> pics or it didn't happen


No pics. Mr Animal went to Walmart to get some orange drink. I told him they didn't have it but he didn't believe me. Next time we go, I'm going to get one of those electric carts. I wanted to get an abandoned one in the parking lot last night and drive it in but Mr A wasn't in any mood for shenanigans after sitting in the Starbucks at Target. He said period cramps didn't qualify me for a zippy cart but I think period cramps are a better excuse than obesity.

----------


## Danke

> N He said period cramps didn't qualify me for a zippy cart but I think period cramps are a better excuse than obesity.


He should have sent you to the gaokor.

----------


## Suzanimal

> He should have sent you to the gaokor.


I had to look that up. It would suck being stuck in a hut with a bunch of women on their period.

----------


## MelissaCrigo

i am glad Toronto is doing this.  We live in a cold climate and have already had a week of snow and cold temps and it is showing signs of being a rough winter.

----------


## oyarde

> i am glad Toronto is doing this.  We live in a cold climate and have already had a week of snow and cold temps and it is showing signs of being a rough winter.


What is it Toronto is doing ?

----------


## oyarde

> No pics. Mr Animal went to Walmart to get some orange drink. I told him they didn't have it but he didn't believe me. Next time we go, I'm going to get one of those electric carts. I wanted to get an abandoned one in the parking lot last night and drive it in but Mr A wasn't in any mood for shenanigans after sitting in the Starbucks at Target. He said period cramps didn't qualify me for a zippy cart but I think period cramps are a better excuse than obesity.


Where does he normally get orange drink ? What is that , a Fanta ?

----------


## oyarde

> He should have sent you to the gaokor.


That is the way to go , have them make some coffee and put it in a thermos for you first so you can save that starbucks money and use it later on guns and ammo .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Where does he normally get orange drink ? What is that , a Fanta ?


I get it at Sams Club. He never buys his orange drink. His orange drink is Nature's Twist Orangeade.

----------


## Suzanimal

> What is it Toronto is doing ?


Climate change?

----------


## oyarde

> I get it at Sams Club. He never buys his orange drink. His orange drink is Nature's Twist Orangeade.


I do not think I have ever seen it , Mrs O buys her gas at Sams club but I will not since you cannot pay cash . I gave the membership card she gave me to one of my Sons , not sure what he buys there , maybe blue jeans , but I think he buys most of his jeans at Bass Pro on Black Friday for 10.59 every year . I usually have him get me a big box of Ammo while he is in there .

----------


## oyarde

Tonight thunderstorms , tomorrow 60 , Sunday 54 and windy . It was 19 Wed morning .

----------


## oyarde

I have not checked but judging by the creek it must have rained a couple inches last night and this morning . Yard is super slick and muddy but all the frost , ice and snow have melted in the woods .

----------


## oyarde

checked the forecast , it is showing highs slightly above freezing or better for the next two weeks and lows above 20 . Sounds good . That would actually be about the correct avg .

----------


## Suzanimal

Rained pretty hard most of the day. We had some nasty wind during the GA and Direct TV went down. It took about 10 minutes to get the game back on and people were getting pissed. The customers took the GA loss pretty hard. Kinda sucks, it looked like they might win.

----------


## Suzanimal

Misty. The rain is suppose to stop by mid morning and I think the high is suppose to be around 72. I'm on the porch this morning and I don't even have the fake fire space heater on. Heck, I'm not even wearing a robe. I'm just sittin' here in my jammies and they're not even my warm ones. 


My kids are going to be bummed when they get home and see the mess the storms made in the yard. I voluntold them to clean up all the leaves Wednesday and the wind totally jacked the yard. Our front yard only has one big white oak tree but there are woods along the sides of the property and the wind seemed to blow everything in our yard. It really sucks over the driveway because we have a long driveway and it's covered in leaves. If I can't see it, I end up running all over the grass and messing it up. Mr A gets mad when he sees where I've run off into the yard torn up his precious grass. What he doesn't know is that when the ground is dry, I drive all over the yard. The kids park in the turnaround and I hate to back up the driveway so I'll turn around in the front yard. The grass is fine.

----------


## oyarde

The sun is shining ! Glorious . The Great Spirit Loves me .

----------


## Danke

> The sun is shining ! Glorious . The Great Spirit Loves me .



Then come on over, it snowed last night and there is shoveling that needs to be done.

----------


## oyarde

> Then come on over, it snowed last night and there is shoveling that needs to be done.


That was my point entirely .

----------


## oyarde

Probably split some wood today if the rain holds off .

----------


## oyarde

Damp & chilly today but not bad for Dec.

----------


## oyarde

About five more rick to split and I should be good to March I think . Hoping when I am done I still have enough rounds cut to length , stacked up around to get through next winter , but I doubt it .

----------


## Danke

> About five more rick to split and I should be good to March I think . Hoping when I am done I still have enough rounds cut to length , stacked up around to get through next winter , but I doubt it .



Still cleaning out garage. Found u another X-mass gift. Dad's old wood burning stove. Come and pick it up before next weeks garbage haul.

----------


## oyarde

> Still cleaning out garage. Found u another X-mass gift. Dad's old wood burning stove. Come and pick it up before next weeks garbage haul.


That would be sinful to send a wood stove out in the trash . I actually have a spare already in my garage  that I bought for 50.00 from a guy with a 2008 Ron Paul sign in his yard . Thank you though.

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful day!!! 

Nice weather. Fun day at work. Life is good.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> If I can't see it, I end up running all over the grass and messing it up. Mr A gets mad when he sees where I've run off into the yard torn up his precious grass. What he doesn't know is that when the ground is dry, I drive all over the yard. The kids park in the turnaround and I hate to back up the driveway so I'll turn around in the front yard. The grass is fine.

----------


## phill4paul

> That would be sinful to send a wood stove out in the trash . I actually have a spare already in my garage  that I bought for 50.00 from a guy with a 2008 Ron Paul sign in his yard . Thank you though.


  I have a Papa Bear and two Mama Bears under some tin on my friends property from various horse trades. I really need to pull them out of the woods and sell them or trade them for guns.

----------


## Danke

> 


Try again.

----------


## phill4paul

Weatherologists predicting first snowpocalypse in the Piedmont, N.C. this weekend. 20"! Doom! Stock up! Prepare!

   Bit early to tell. I predict 3"-6" Sat. through Mon. morning at this point. There will be plenty of moisture. Depends on the temps.

----------


## Danke

> Weatherologists predicting first snowpocalypse in the Piedmont, N.C. this weekend. 20"! Doom! Stock up! Prepare!
> 
>    Bit early to tell. I predict 3"-6" Sat. through Mon. morning at this point. There will be plenty of moisture. Depends on the temps.


Go early before the milk and bread runs out!

----------


## phill4paul

> Go early before the milk and bread runs out!


   I'm good. I read on the interwebz that one bottle of beer equals the kilojoule value of approximately seven slices of bread.

----------


## Suzanimal

Colder this morning than yesterday but it looks like another beautiful day in the suburbs of Hawtlanta.

The boys told me they were going to be home today and had plans to game with friends but I have made plans for them to rake the yard again. The weekend storms blew down a bunch of leaves and the driveway is covered. I also plan on having them move all my plants before they die and get up in the attic and get out my Christmas costumes. I need my elf hat for work.

----------


## Danke

"I have made plans for them..."


My mom never tried that with me.

----------


## phill4paul

> Colder this morning than yesterday but it looks like another beautiful day in the suburbs of Hawtlanta.
> 
> The boys told me they were going to be home today and had plans to game with friends but I have made plans for them to rake the yard again. The weekend storms blew down a bunch of leaves and the driveway is covered. I also plan on having them move all my plants before they die and get up in the attic and get out my Christmas costumes. I need my elf hat for work.


   Rake? Do you have them chisel rocks for your Flintstone's wheels when you get a flat?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Rake? Do you have them chisel rocks for your Flintstone's wheels when you get a flat?


LOL, we have a blower (brand new in the box) but (and this is kinda mean) they haven't noticed it in the shed so I didn't say anything. Last week, Mr A started to go get it out for them but I told him not to, I wanted some peace and quiet.

----------


## oyarde

> I'm good. I read on the interwebz that one bottle of beer equals the kilojoule value of approximately seven slices of bread.


I figured a Guiness would be a loaf .

----------


## oyarde

Only down to 30 last night but not really supposed to warm up today ( 34) so I have a fire going . I have an Oak kitchen table to pick up this evening , otherwise I would not have to leave the house .

----------


## phill4paul

> LOL, we have a blower (brand new in the box) but (and this is kinda mean) they haven't noticed it in the shed so I didn't say anything. Last week, Mr A started to go get it out for them but I told him not to, I wanted some peace and quiet.


  Unused in the box would make a nice Christmas present.

----------


## phill4paul

> Only down to 30 last night but not really supposed to warm up today ( 34) so I have a fire going . I have an Oak kitchen table to pick up this evening , otherwise I would not have to leave the house .


  Things are tough on the reservation when you have to start burning furniture.

----------


## oyarde

> Things are tough on the reservation when you have to start burning furniture.


A couple of my old kitchen chairs are getting close to consider that reasonable but I Thought I would put them all out by the road with a free sign . Three or four of them are OK . The table is fine so I will send it to the outbuilding and hold it for one of the grandkids or repurpose it to a work bench .

----------


## phill4paul

> A couple of my old kitchen chairs are getting close to consider that reasonable but I Thought I would put them all out by the road with a free sign . Three or four of them are OK . The table is fine so I will send it to the outbuilding and hold it for one of the grandkids or repurpose it to a work bench .


  Never put something out with a "free" sign. People will think there is something wrong with it. Place a sign that says "$25 OBO" and a thief will take it at nightfall.

----------


## oyarde

> LOL, we have a blower (brand new in the box) but (and this is kinda mean) they haven't noticed it in the shed so I didn't say anything. Last week, Mr A started to go get it out for them but I told him not to, I wanted some peace and quiet.


I bought a Ryobi from Home Depot so all of my 1/4 & 1/2" impact wrench batteries would fit it , but yeah it is loud .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I bought a Ryobi from Home Depot so all of my 1/4 & 1/2" impact wrench batteries would fit it , but yeah it is loud .


As long as their whining is quieter than the blower, they will be raking.

----------


## oyarde

> As long as their whining is quieter than the blower, they will be raking.


I just use mine on the back porch . I just chop up leaves with the mower . When I was a kid we had a three acre wooded lawn that I raked . Raked them onto a tarp and drug them to a burn pile in a clearing in the woods . All my Dads idea .By the time you got done it was time to start again . I own three leaf rakes I bought at yard sales and auctions over the years but mostly I use them for push poles when doing other things .

----------


## oyarde

Sleeting out now , a change from this mornings flurries . These are like tiny hail balls .

----------


## devil21

> LOL, we have a blower (brand new in the box) but (and this is kinda mean) they haven't noticed it in the shed so I didn't say anything. Last week, Mr A started to go get it out for them but I told him not to, I wanted some peace and quiet.





> I bought a Ryobi from Home Depot so all of my 1/4 & 1/2" impact wrench batteries would fit it , but yeah it is loud .


I have one of the Ryobi blowers also.  Works well but beware of the exploding plastic "fan" piece inside.  Expect to have to replace the plastic fan part within a year or so.  It blew into a bunch of sharp pieces out of nowhere.

----------


## oyarde

> I have one of the Ryobi blowers also.  Works well but beware of the exploding plastic "fan" piece inside.  Expect to have to replace the plastic fan part within a year or so.  It blew into a bunch of sharp pieces out of nowhere.


Yeah this thing works great but I just bought it last spring so who knows ? . I have been using it though about five minutes every morning since end of Sept .

----------


## Suzanimal

Very cold this morning. So cold Mr A didn't even play golf. He is busy cooking me some food.

I am conspiring by the (fake) fire space heater to face unafraid the plans that I've made to get Mr A to take me out tonight.

----------


## oyarde

Stacked some wood today . Got out a couple pair of rusty Vise Grips I bought at a yard sale long ago for a FRN each and knocked the rust off them with a wire wheel and oiled them up . Down to 19 tonight  so of course I have the fire going .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Stacked some wood today . Got out a couple pair of rusty Vise Grips I bought at a yard sale long ago for a FRN each and knocked the rust off them with a wire wheel and oiled them up . Down to 19 tonight  so of course I have the fire going .


If you get Danke to buy you a fake fire space heater you will not have to deal with firewood.  Since Danke is rich he could even afford the ones with realistic crackling noise.

----------


## oyarde

> If you get Danke to buy you a fake fire space heater you will not have to deal with firewood.  Since Danke is rich he could even afford the ones with realistic crackling noise.


It would be a better deal if he just pd my electric bill . I would have one in ea room . The way I was brought up you are supposed to look after the elderly . Danke needs to step up and help me out .

----------


## oyarde

Down to 19 again tonight so I have the fire roaring . Rumors are armegeddon  is on the way to Appalachia  . Danke will probably be down there looting if he has the weekend off .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Down to 19 again tonight so I have the fire roaring . Rumors are armegeddon  is on the way to Appalachia  . Danke will probably be down there looting if he has the weekend off .


He has a purty mouth - he better be careful.

----------


## oyarde

Probably spend the next four days chucking wood , splitting wood , stacking wood . Time to work off all that Thanksgivings pies .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Probably spend the next four days chucking wood , splitting wood , stacking wood . Time to work off all that Thanksgivings pies .


I think your spirit animal is the woodchuck. 

Cold rain. I have to work at the bar this morning. I don't think there are any games that will draw in my drinking crowd. I'm hoping sex doll Steve and Crazy Brow come in so I won't be bored.

----------


## Suzanimal

Cold friggin rain. We are under a cold rain flooding watch. I'm glad the night shift came in early because I didn't want to be stuck in cold rain traffic.

----------


## oyarde

I split  a lot of wood this morning , pretty cool out but the sunshine is wonderful . I think if I whip out about four more rick for Feb I am good this year

----------


## Suzanimal

Dark outside. just as the weather predicted.

----------


## donnay



----------


## oyarde

Rumors are it is to get above 40 tomorrow . Think I will stack some wood . I have so much wood.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

According to several predictions we're going to have a very cold winter overhere. 
So far it's not too bad but it usually gets colder in January.

----------


## oyarde

> According to several predictions we're going to have a very cold winter overhere. 
> So far it's not too bad but it usually gets colder in January.


Ya here it is usually about right after New Years when you get the first really big storm . Personally I do not care about snow and ice I just like temps that are 20 to 40 and none of that really cold weather . Seems like things break less and I have less Maint around that way .

----------


## Danke

> According to several predictions we're going to have a very cold winter overhere. 
> So far it's not too bad but it usually gets colder in January.


That happens in the  northern hemisphere.

----------


## oyarde

> That happens in the  northern hemisphere.


Do you go ice fishing in Jan ?

----------


## Danke

> Do you go ice fishing in Jan ?



Always, sometimes in November.

----------


## oyarde

> Always, sometimes in November.


We do not have those yellow perch down here so we eat bluegill which taste about the same . I would like some yellow perch though .

----------


## Suzanimal

Cold. Gov Nathan Deal was worried about black ice so he said state employees should report to work at 10 am.

----------


## Danke

Installing new Spa.  Should be nice on those cold winter nights.  Hope the Injun doesn't try to "pick it up."

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Installing new Spa.  Should be nice on those cold winter nights.  Hope the Injun doesn't try to "pick it up."


Oh?

When will it be ready?

I'm coming over, with some friends.

----------


## Danke

> Oh?
> 
> When will it be ready?
> 
> I'm coming over, with some friends.


it is a small spa, sorry.

----------


## oyarde

The Spa sounds like it would be to much effort too move . I will just have to enjoy it when Danke is out of town .

----------


## oyarde

I threw about a half rack of split wood into the basement today then I split about a half rick of wood today , stacked it on a wagon and parked it by the house . Nice and sunny out , a nice day for Dec . I think besides that I have two rick in the driveway , three rick downstairs and enough rounds left to split for Feb . and some for next year . Should be pretty warm between now and Christmas looks like , so really looks like just Jan & Feb wood now that is likely to be needed . My last gas bill was 50.00 , I would like to see the next three under 100.00  , maybe even under 75.00 for the upcoming one .

----------


## Danke

> The Spa sounds like it would be to much effort too move . I will just have to enjoy it when Danke is out of town .


Frick.  Goddamn Feds!

My replacement spa only goes to 104 degrees.  My old one got nice and hot.

Found out it is a Federal law now that tubs can only go to up to a maximum of 104.

I will have to get some resistors to hack this and get it hotter.

----------


## oyarde

> Frick.  Goddamn Feds!
> 
> My replacement spa only goes to 104 degrees.  My old one got nice and hot.
> 
> Found out it is a Federal law now that tubs can only to up to a maximum of 104.
> 
> I will have to get some resistors to hack this and get it hotter.


104 , that must be for toddlers . If I am to get the Vikings Cheerleaders in there with me it needs to be hotter than that .

----------


## oyarde

Sunny and warm today . If I was a school boy I would have cut for the day and gone quail hunting .

----------


## oyarde

Raining out now . Probably Dankes fault . I went to the post office , sent off a couple packages to the Comanche frontier . They were pretty busy , Danke should get one of those franchises .

----------


## oyarde

> I think your spirit animal is the woodchuck. 
> 
> Cold rain. I have to work at the bar this morning. I don't think there are any games that will draw in my drinking crowd. I'm hoping sex doll Steve and Crazy Brow come in so I won't be bored.


Day after Christmas I think is the Georgia Tech Bowl game , they have Dankes Minnesota Golden Gophers . Maybe Crazy Brow will bring her doll in for drinks .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Frick.  Goddamn Feds!
> 
> My replacement spa only goes to 104 degrees.  My old one got nice and hot.
> 
> Found out it is a Federal law now that tubs can only go to up to a maximum of 104.
> 
> I will have to get some resistors to hack this and get it hotter.


LOL, my pool gets hotter than that.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Day after Christmas I think is the Georgia Tech Bowl game , they have Dankes Minnesota Golden Gophers . Maybe Crazy Brow will bring her doll in for drinks .


I think I'm calling in on Saturday. I have an eye problem - can't see myself working if it's not a football Saturday and there's another bar wench.

BTW, it's dark and cold but not crazy cold.

----------


## oyarde

> LOL, my pool gets hotter than that.


Ya I am thinking he did not really get a spa , just a kiddie pool with lukewarm water . My hot water heater is set hotter than that .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Ya I am thinking he did not really get a spa , just a kiddie pool with lukewarm water .


Sounds like my inflatable hot tub (Coleman inflatable "spa"). True story, I bought Mr A one a few years ago for Christmas and he sets it up in our garage in the winter. Once, my mom and I opened the garage door and caught him taking a nude dip, lol.

If Danke is smart he will do like Mr A and move a space heater and a beer cooler in the garage with the inflatable spa, lol.

----------


## oyarde

> I think I'm calling in on Saturday. I have an eye problem - can't see myself working if it's not a football Saturday and there's another bar wench.
> 
> BTW, it's dark and cold but not crazy cold.


Sunday the Falcons will be favored to win , at home against the Cardinals . A Falcons win should be good for business .

----------


## Danke

> Sounds like my inflatable hot tub (Coleman inflatable "spa"). True story, I bought Mr A one a few years ago for Christmas and he sets it up in our garage in the winter. Once, my mom and I opened the garage door and caught him taking a nude dip, lol.
> 
> If Danke is smart he will do like Mr A and move a space heater and a beer cooler in the garage with the inflatable spa, lol.


Not, it is not inflatable.  I order some resistors online since Radio Shack went under.

----------


## oyarde

Radio Shack will be missed by me . Ours was located next to the Farm store where I get ammo .

----------


## specsaregood

> Sounds like my inflatable hot tub (Coleman inflatable "spa"). True story, I bought Mr A one a few years ago for Christmas and he sets it up in our garage in the winter. Once, my mom and I opened the garage door and caught him taking a nude dip, lol.


Taking a nude dip in the pool/spa in the garage is a daily occurrence at the specs household.   But the garage door is locked. :P

----------


## Suzanimal

> Not, it is not inflatable.  I order some resistors online since Radio Shack went under.


Finally sprang for the TriXXXy, I see.

----------


## Danke

> Finally sprang for the TriXXXy, I see.



Had to look that one up, still don't know what it means.  Go back to bed.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Had to look that one up, still don't know what it means.  Go back to bed.


I think that's a high quality sex doll girlfriend.

Can't. I'm a working woeman. I have to go sling drinks today.

----------


## oyarde

> I think that's a high quality sex doll girlfriend.
> 
> Can't. I'm a working woeman. I have to go sling drinks today.


Atlanta Hawks are playing tonight .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Atlanta Hawks are playing tonight .


I didn't know that and I really don't care. If I'm not making money off of it, I don't really care about sports.

I ended up getting tomorrow off. When I went in today, the other girl was saying she was going to ask for tomorrow off so I boogied into the office to call dibs. Loose lips, lol. Dumb Dumb should've kept her mouth shut. 

I stayed all day today and let her leave early out of the kindness of my heart. Plus, I had a weird customer and I was curious. The man ate all his chicken wings and cleaned the bones - there was no meat left. Anyway, I went to take his dish and he asked me for a to go box for his chicken. o_O At first, I thought he was going to give them to his dog (I know you shouldn't - I didn't but some people do and, like I mentioned, he was weird) but his girlfriend had half a plain burger left and they didn't want to take that with them. I suspect he's into voodoo.

----------


## oyarde

> I didn't know that and I really don't care. If I'm not making money off of it, I don't really care about sports.
> 
> I ended up getting tomorrow off. When I went in today, the other girl was saying she was going to ask for tomorrow off so I boogied into the office to call dibs. Loose lips, lol. Dumb Dumb should've kept her mouth shut. 
> 
> I stayed all day today and let her leave early out of the kindness of my heart. Plus, I had a weird customer and I was curious. The man ate all his chicken wings and cleaned the bones - there was no meat left. Anyway, I went to take his dish and he asked me for a to go box for his chicken. o_O At first, I thought he was going to give them to his dog (I know you shouldn't - I didn't but some people do and, like I mentioned, he was weird) but his girlfriend had half a plain burger left and they didn't want to take that with them. I suspect he's into voodoo.


Probably making soup stock out of the bones for something for Sun dinner to save money since his girlfriend is so wasteful .

----------


## oyarde

Raining today and I have no chicken bones . Danke could have bought me some chicken wings .

----------


## oyarde

Deluge now , several inches of rain past few days . Just like all year. Today the forecast said something ridiculous like a quarter inch or half inch . Missed that by a few inches . Next three days after tonight it is supposed to be dry . It will take more than that to dry it out .

----------


## oyarde

> I didn't know that and I really don't care. If I'm not making money off of it, I don't really care about sports.
> 
> I ended up getting tomorrow off. When I went in today, the other girl was saying she was going to ask for tomorrow off so I boogied into the office to call dibs. Loose lips, lol. Dumb Dumb should've kept her mouth shut. 
> 
> I stayed all day today and let her leave early out of the kindness of my heart. Plus, I had a weird customer and I was curious. The man ate all his chicken wings and cleaned the bones - there was no meat left. Anyway, I went to take his dish and he asked me for a to go box for his chicken. o_O At first, I thought he was going to give them to his dog (I know you shouldn't - I didn't but some people do and, like I mentioned, he was weird) but his girlfriend had half a plain burger left and they didn't want to take that with them. I suspect he's into voodoo.


Well , do not miss The Camellia Bowl .

----------


## Suzanimal

The rain has ended and it appears we're finally going to get us some global warming. Suppose to be a high of 55 today. Good thing, because I have to pump the water off the pool cover. I can do it when it's cold. It's not like you really do anything except turn it on but still, I don't like walking out there and turning it on when it's cold.

----------


## oyarde

Beautiful day here today , finally some sunshine after the monsoons stopped .

----------


## oyarde

Not really supposed to be cold between now and New Years , but last time I saw a forecast like that a few days later it was 18 .

----------


## oyarde

Heavy Frost this morning but sunny & beautiful out now .

----------


## oyarde

To remain dry tomorrow and then the rains resume Thurs & Fri .

----------


## Suzanimal

Nice day. I took a break on the patio to feel the sun but I noticed it was a bit nipply in the shade.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Polar vortex 'could bring freezing Arctic air over the U.S. and send temperatures plummeting within weeks'*

Weather researcher say there is a chance of a disrupted polar vortex
A polar vortex is air that rests 60,000 feet above the Arctic Circle
A disruption in vortex would mean Arctic air blanketing Northern Hemisphere
In October, National Weather Service predicted warmer-than-usual winter 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ing-weeks.html

----------


## oyarde

Oyarde has made the proper offerings to secure good weather for The Land of Indians . If the polar Vortex is disrupted it will bear down on Danke . Avoid the Great Lakes and Dankes house as those peoples are known to become cannibals quickly and often suffer from the brain disease caused by such . My Father explained to me that this brain disease gave rise to the  violent and wicked Minnesota Demoncratic Farmer Labor Party which patrols the streets like locusts .

----------


## oyarde

Beautiful day today , sunny & 50 like a nice Nov day , we just did not get any nice Nov days really this yr .

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Beautiful day today , sunny & 50 like a nice Nov day , we just did not get any nice Nov days really this yr .


Not a particularly cold winter here yet. Usually the colder weather comes in Feb/March anyways....

----------


## oyarde

Rain is said to be resuming tomorrow .

----------


## oyarde

Sprinkling all day today . I went to the antique mall to check on sales , see if I could afford to get Mrs O something for Christmas .

----------


## oyarde

Feeling pretty seasonal out this evening , sleet , stiff breeze and 25 .

----------


## Suzanimal

It's wasn't that cold when I left for work this morning but I took a coat because I've been sick. I'm glad I did because the temps dropped and it's in the 30's now. It's so cold I drove home on fumes because it's too cold to get out and pump gas. I have to finish up Christmas in the morning and I figure it will still be cold but I plan on taking Mr A's car (he usually has gas) and leaving mine.

----------


## oyarde

> It's wasn't that cold when I left for work this morning but I took a coat because I've been sick. I'm glad I did because the temps dropped and it's in the 30's now. It's so cold I drove home on fumes because it's too cold to get out and pump gas. I have to finish up Christmas in the morning and I figure it will still be cold but I plan on taking Mr A's car (he usually has gas) and leaving mine.


I stood in the wind , sleet and cold and pumped 21 gallons on the way home at dusk because Mrs O is taking mine .

----------


## Suzanimal

Cold and raining. I was suppose to finish Christmas shopping yesterday but I put it off until today and now I've put it off until tomorrow and I'm trying to figure out how early I have to leave to stop and buy my step father a gift card before I meet them for lunch. 

They want us to meet them for lunch tomorrow so we can exchange gifts privately. She does it because she gives my kids nicer gifts and doesn't want their cousins to see them. To be fair, my kids do a lot for them.

My mom is getting a bath robe and a bamboo wind chime. My stepfather is getting a case of orange drink and a gift card to Texas Roadhouse. They love to eat there. They took me there for my birthday and I had to sit on a bull while they sang the birthday song. I wonder if they stick a baby Jesus on that bull for Christmas.

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## oyarde

I drove three states today in the rain to get home to flurries and cold . Have the fire going . Merry Christmas .

----------


## oyarde

Maybe after New Years I am thinking of getting a new set of wiper blades for the F 150 and an eye Dr appt . , I think I have to go to the license branch by end of May . Heavy frost this morning , my fire of split ash is going good .Going to be warm and sunny today though , I will just let the fire go out this afternoon .

----------


## oyarde

Mrs O's stocking is hung , a 20.00 FRN under three handfuls of coal , a peppermint , some fancy orange creme cookies and some  chocolates . I went to the bait & tackle this morning so she has probably already been in it . That is why I put the coal on top .

----------


## oyarde

Danke has a stocking hung but I looked in there  and Santa has not left anything in there yet ..........

----------


## Suzanimal

I'm waiting for the men to get dressed for lunch with mom. If they don't hurry up, I'm going to go and collect all the gifts for myself.

It's a bit chilly but it's sunny. I laid off the NyQuil so I could have some holiday cheer at lunch. I'm getting hungry. I've only eaten some fudge the soulless gingers next door  gave me and I ate some Reeses Christmas trees as I was filling stockings. 

I ran out of wrapping paper so my niece and nephews are getting their gifts in Happy Birthday bags. I wrote Jesus in sharpie under Happy Birthday to make it festive.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Mrs O's stocking is hung , a 20.00 FRN under three handfuls of coal , a peppermint , some fancy orange creme cookies and some  chocolates . I went to the bait & tackle this morning so she has probably already been in it . That is why I put the coal on top .


When I was little, my mom left filling stockings to my oldest brother. He had been out partying on Christmas Eve and thought it would be funny to steal my candy and fill my stocking with sticks and leaves. I did not think it was funny. I cried and he got yelled at for making me cry. 

Every year, I got a giant candy cane and a Lifesavers Storybook. I would also get some homemade divinity candy and a bag of those colorful hard candies.

I always gave my dad a Whitmans sampler gamble chocolate box and a Cracker Barrel sausage and cheese gift set. I helped him eat them out of the goodness of my heart. My mother got a box of chocolate covered cherries (her favorite). I did not help her because I thought the liquid was nasty.

----------


## oyarde

I was looking for some little Legos Border Wall set for my newest Great Grandson and I could not find one so I got him a tackle box and a toy tractor. I told him to learn to drive the tractor and I could have him cutting my grass in no time . He seemed excited but he is only about nine months .

----------


## oyarde

Still nothing in Dankes stocking . What if he was not on the good list ?

----------


## oyarde

Nice fire tonight , split ash logs . Thanks to the emerald ash borer killing all the ash trees in these counties I have some nice ash logs .

----------


## oyarde

Nice and sunny again today . I deserve it after all the rain this yr .

----------


## oyarde

Raining cats & dogs again .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Raining cats & dogs again .


Don't step in a poodle.

Grey and chilly. I don't think it's that cold but the gray sky makes it feel colder.

----------


## oyarde

Dropped about 30 degrees last night from yesterday afternoon and never warmed up today , so my fire is going good . Every now and then I throw a pc of sassafras on there . I like the smell .

----------


## RonZeplin

Frost last night & this morning.

Global cooling?

----------


## Suzanimal

Not too cold this morning but it's suppose to rain again. I just checked the forecast and it's suppose to be warm and rainy everyday until Friday and then it appears we're going to have a beautiful weekend. Highs in the 60's and sunshine!!! Yay!!! I love global warming. I plan on getting well and catching up on all my house work so I can work in my yard.

----------


## Suzanimal

Rainy but not that cold. I have to work. I suspect it's going to be slow today. Yesterday, got busy for the Falcons game and one of my regulars got drunk and showed me a dick pic. I think he was trying to shock me, lol. The other guys laughed when I looked at his pic (he told me it was a pic of something else) and said, "Aww, that's cute." He started trying to make them look because I implied it was small. It wasn't. It was huge. His name is Steve (his name really is Steve) but I'm going to call him Steve the Schlong so people don't confuse him with Sex Doll Steve who's name is really Chris.

----------


## oyarde

Raining again , by the looks of the creek it rained a good amount last night .

----------


## oyarde

Probably a few more inches of rain since last night . Started Feb  and never has tailed off .

----------


## Suzanimal

It has stopped raining for now but it's suppose to be raining at midnight. I heard on the radio that this is the rainiest December in GA since 1943 and it made me wonder what kind of person keeps up with those stats. That sounds like a boring ass job.

----------


## pcosmar

We have frosty mornings.. but an wearing slippers and open toe sandals.
I have not worn snow boots yet.

Happy New Year.

----------


## oyarde

> We have frosty mornings.. but an wearing slippers and open toe sandals.
> I have not worn snow boots yet.
> 
> Happy New Year.


Happy New Year Pete !

----------


## oyarde

I was at some private club that had this Detroit , Motown - Soul type band . They were good . The Guitar , Bass , vocals of course good , but I really enjoyed the Sax and horn section . It was outstanding . Ten dollar cover but 2 dollar beers . My bar tab was 50.00 . Doing my part to keep the economy rolling .

----------


## Suzanimal

It's 61 and cloudy. Not cold but more friggin rain.

----------


## oyarde

> It's 61 and cloudy. Not cold but more friggin rain.


More or less about eleven months of it here and now we will be back into the wet season in about a month or two , my best hope for everythiing to dry out might be June .

----------


## oyarde

I have a big fire tonight , more rain coming fri they say .

----------


## Suzanimal

The sun came out for a hot second yesterday and I had to put on my sunglasses. It was warm (the 60's) and almost felt like spring. This kind of weather is why I dug up all the bulbs in my yard. Every year we get warm squirts in the middle of winter and my bulbs would come up thinking it was spring and then die when the cold came back. I got tired of watching it happen so I dug them up.

Rain and fairly warm again. The rain is suppose to stop Friday and Saturday is suppose to be sunny. I'm hoping it's also going to be warm because I'm going out Saturday night with some girlfriends and I want to wear a ho-cake dress and not be freezing cold. I've been using some tanning spray on my legs in anticipation and I hate to think I wasted it. My legs are never really pasty white but they still look better with a tan. I stock up on Loreal dark spray at the end of summer. Once, I bought the Sally Hansen Air Brush legs thinking it stained your legs like sunless tanning spray but it doesn't. It's make up for your legs and when I dribbled my drink, it left spots on my legs where the make up came off. I looked like I had vitiligo.

----------


## oyarde

The sun is out . Glorious day ! Danke is probably huddled in his hut in dirty blankets in the cold and dark eating frozen pizza, shudder .

----------


## Suzanimal

Sunny with a high of 57. Not sure if it's warm enough to ho-cake. I might have to wear pants and waste my sunless tanning lotion.

----------


## oyarde

Nice & sunny but not going to be enough to dry out from yesterdays monsoons .

----------


## oyarde

Still sunny , rains coming again Mon I think .

----------


## Suzanimal

Sunny with a high of 67. Trying to decide if I should wear shorts to work today. Gawd, I love global warming.

----------


## oyarde

Pretty nice for Jan , but rain coming again this evening and it is still muddy out . Actually I could have been getting some outdoor work done , but I do not want to put any deep ruts in the yard , feed lot , trails in the woods and such .

----------


## oyarde

Raining again , if Danke was here maybe he would offer to go to town and get me a few boxes of ammo and get my mail on the way back .

----------


## oyarde

Nice today . Of course those northern heathens could be running around eating people since by now they know there will be no food stamps in feb.

----------


## Todd

I81 Corridor looking at a possible winter weather event this weekend.  Could be bad for Northern Virginia.  Lol.  I love snow, but D.C. transplants have a heart attack when it's going to snow.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> I81 Corridor looking at a possible winter weather event this weekend.  Could be bad for Northern Virginia.  Lol.  I love snow, but D.C. transplants have a heart attack when it's going to snow.


Traffic in Germany and Austria has been bad over the past number of days. Several more feet of snow expected.





Good thing I'm going skiing in Februari.

----------


## oyarde

One good thing about todays sunny , warm , 50 mph winds is it did dry the mud out some .

----------


## oyarde

Wind chill in the single digits tonight , the fire is going well .

----------


## oyarde

Snow flurries today , and in the forecast for Fri & Sat night too .

----------


## Suzanimal

Turned cold yesterday. I was hoping it would stay warm but we had climate change that ended our global warming. I was hoping the global warming would stick around so Mr A would go golfing today but I think Al Gore has it out for me.

----------


## oyarde

I changed a wagon wheel today . Of course Danke was not here to help .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I changed a wagon wheel today . Of course Danke was not here to help .


I've been cleaning the garage and neither Danke or Mr A helped. At least Mr A cooked and watched youtube videos about feminists and soy boys in his underpants, lol.

----------


## Suzanimal

Sunny but the high is only going to be 51.  I have to go to work at the bar today. I barely left my house yesterday. I walked maybe 10 feet outside of the garage. Just far enough to load donations into the back of the van. I've been cleaning out our house using the Konmari method. When I told Mr A that's what I was doing he watched the video on Netflix and told me I was doing it wrong. Honestly, the only thing I read about it are in youtube comments and I never watched a whole video. They're all too long. I could have my whole house cleaned out before I watched those dumb videos. I figure it's about getting rid of $#@! you don't use or that's broken and you never got around to fixing in 10 years. I thought there was a Ben Franklin quote that went something like, If you don't love it or use it, let it go but when I googled it to get the exact quote, it was from a love song. o_O Either way, that's my version of the Konmari method. Mr A said I have to clean out my clothes and fold them neatly but in my modified ben Franklin love song version, I don't have to.

----------


## Danke

> I've been cleaning the garage and neither Danke or Mr A helped. At least Mr A cooked and watched youtube videos about feminists and soy boys in his underpants, lol.


I'm pretty sore from all the garage/house reorganization, modifying, fixing and cleaning since dad's passing.  Still have my electronics to organize.  So you and that Injun can just bugger off.

----------


## oyarde

> I'm pretty sore form all the garage/house reorganization, modifying, fixing and cleaning since dad's passing.  Still have my electronics to organize.  So you and that Injun can just bugger off.


Storing electronics in a garage in Minnesota in winter ? Doubt there will be much shelf life on that .

----------


## oyarde

Supposed to start snowing here in an hour and a half . Hearing four inches or something . I have to go to the dump and the bank in the morning.

----------


## oyarde

I think the snow stopped by noon , maybe 7 inches . Kind of a dicey drive to the dump and bank this morning on an unplowed highway.Very wet , slick and slushy. Roads were plowed after lunch though .

----------


## oyarde

I am thinking 10 to 12 inches of snow last night and the night before  No global warming . I think about five years ago were the record , seasonal total snow falls in Indianapolis & Detroit , this probably the largest snowfall in Indy in Jan. then since because they got more than I maybe . Nasty , heavy , wet snow that will then freeze like a rock as usual when the Temp.'s plummet the next couple nights . Deep down , I would like for all of this not to be Danke's fault but I see no clear path there .

----------


## oyarde

In the absence of any Wendigos to hunt , in order to keep the youngsters sharp I might issue a few permits allowing torture of global warming zealots that can be captured on Mondays .

----------


## Suzanimal

Dreary, drizzly, and cold. Had to go to an employee meeting at the bar and noticed the people bitching about other people not doing side work are the prime offenders of not doing their side work, lol. After that hour of bull$#@!, I needed some retail therapy so I stopped into the Goodwill and the Dollar Tree.

I swear, the Dollar Tree has the best laundry cleaners. The prewash spray is better than the expensive stuff and the bootleg OxyClean is the bomb. I wasn't impressed with the expensive OxyClean but decided to give the DT bootleg version a try after a friend suggested it and, damn, I don't know how I lived without it.

----------


## oyarde

> Dreary, drizzly, and cold. Had to go to an employee meeting at the bar and noticed the people bitching about other people not doing side work are the prime offenders of not doing their side work, lol. After that hour of bull$#@!, I needed some retail therapy so I stopped into the Goodwill and the Dollar Tree.
> 
> I swear, the Dollar Tree has the best laundry cleaners. The prewash spray is better than the expensive stuff and the bootleg OxyClean is the bomb. I wasn't impressed with the expensive OxyClean but decided to give the DT bootleg version a try after a friend suggested it and, damn, I don't know how I lived without it.


Side work ? Here the local cops have that down to a science .Two of them are being investigated by the state police for working side jobs on the clock. They are on pd vacation now .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Side work ? Here the local cops have that down to a science .Two of them are being investigated by the state police for working side jobs on the clock. They are on pd vacation now .


They're suppose to clean up and roll silverware. What cracked me up is the guy who closed the night before was complaing about people not cleaning up and the table I was sitting at was sticky. So sticky the papers I was given stuck to it. When he was talking (on and on), I started pulling the paper up and sticking back and pulling it back up - it made a loud noise. People around me started laughing. 

I checked the 10 day forecast to see when I was gonna get some climate change and global warming would come back and noticed the _high_ next Monday is suppose to be like 30. I usually work Mondays but I might preemptively ask for that day off. Too cold to work.

----------


## oyarde

> They're suppose to clean up and roll silverware. What cracked me up is the guy who closed the night before was complaing about people not cleaning up and the table I was sitting at was sticky. So sticky the papers I was given stuck to it. When he was talking (on and on), I started pulling the paper up and sticking back and pulling it back up - it made a loud noise. People around me started laughing. 
> 
> I checked the 10 day forecast to see when I was gonna get some climate change and global warming would come back and noticed the _high_ next Monday is suppose to be like 30. I usually work Mondays but I might preemptively ask for that day off. Too cold to work.


At this point I am not opposed to public caning of the global warming mongrels .

----------


## oyarde

Looking at the extended Forecast looks like Sat night around 15 degrees and zero on Sunday night. I split some wood today. Might split some more Tomorrow , Thurs & Mon .

----------


## oyarde

I stacked up a bunch of big , cut rounds on a trailer and parked it in the drive near the lean to. Probably split it on Thurs  . I have a lovely fire of ash and hickory today .

----------


## oyarde

Sleeting this morning and this evening , I do not think it is supposed to snow more than an inch until the weekend .

----------


## Danke

*Brace for a Blast of Arctic Air This Weekend*


https://media.nbcdfw.com/images/652*...c_outbreak.png

----------


## oyarde

I will be splitting wood today . The Arctic is moving in  Sat it appears .

----------


## oyarde

Pretty misty , raining , muddy , snow melt out now .All that crap will freeze like a rock this weekend I guess . Probably still have lumps of ice in the drive. I have plenty of fresh eggs , green beans , onions , wild boar sausages , deer burger ,wood , lamp oil , gas for the generator , chain saw , truck , tractor and wood splitter . I probably should go on a bacon run . Danke can have a milk sandwich but none of that for me . I think this is more or less my 12th consecutive month of mud . Now that I live in a rain forest and there is no global warming  and I cannot farm gators & bananas , I need to figure out a way to create a demand for my mud so I can sell a bit . If anyone would be interested in a quart of Great Sagamore Magical Mud Elixir for 20.00 FRN's or 20 silver dimes with free shipping let me know .

----------


## oyarde

Extended forecast is currently showing the last nine days of the month to be in the teens ea night and not get above freezing during the day . That will leave about four or five weeks of bad weather left only , hopefully after that .

----------


## oyarde

I have a pile of fresh pork sausage now too . I am ready for the storm .

----------


## oyarde

Raining cats & dogs , storm is coming though . Time to stoke the fire.

----------


## oyarde

Big fire now for the Great Sagamore ,a  fire of ash and sassafras . Looks like pork loin and spicy chicken legs for dinner as I bask by the fire . It is a tough job but I do it well .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Raining cats & dogs , storm is coming though . Time to stoke the fire.


Raining and cold here. Time to stoke the fake fireplace space heater.

I was going to go to work at 2:30 tomorrow but I got a call and now I have to open. I knew I shouldn't have answered the phone. I have my bosses programmed in but he called me from another number and I knew it was local but I didn't recognize it so I thought it might be someone I would want to talk to. I always imagine that it could be someone I've lost touch with but it never is - it's always some bull$#@! about work or the Police Charity scam.

----------


## oyarde

> Raining and cold here. Time to stoke the fake fireplace space heater.
> 
> I was going to go to work at 2:30 tomorrow but I got a call and now I have to open. I knew I shouldn't have answered the phone. I have my bosses programmed in but he called me from another number and I knew it was local but I didn't recognize it so I thought it might be someone I would want to talk to. I always imagine that it could be someone I've lost touch with but it never is - it's always some bull$#@! about work or the Police Charity scam.


When the police scam calls come I hang up , Mrs O asks them for a partial return of her traffic ticket monies from the 1990's .

----------


## oyarde

Full blown blizzard out now with 35 mph winds . I thought Danke would get me one of those Finnish military fleece wool sherpa hats for Christmas , I could be wearing it now in case I have to go out to the garage  for fresh flashlight batteries.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Full blown blizzard out now with 35 mph winds . I thought Danke would get me one of those Finnish military fleece wool sherpa hats for Christmas , I could be wearing it now in case I have to go out to the garage  for fresh flashlight batteries.


I bought a crank lantern at Harbor Freight. I love that damn thing. No batteries required.

----------


## Suzanimal

Very cold and windy today. Georgians may see a snowflake this morning but the weather guy said not to panic because it's not going to stick. Every time they say that, it sticks. When they freak out, it's a bust. Our weathermen suck. My dad always said it was more reliable to just look at a thermometer and stick your head out the window but I have screens on all my windows. My parents didn't have screens because we took them off because we liked going out the windows. We were $#@!s. True story. 


_Oh I know, (I know)
I should be leaving this climate
I got a verse but can't rhyme it
I gotta go where it's warm
_





Danke! Come and get me and let's go somewhere warm. Do something, Danke!!!

_I got two tickets bought 
There won't be no second thought 
Weather's always nice down there in paradise 
We'll find that little man who owns that taco stand 
We'll be drinkin' margaritas while we're workin' on our tan_

----------


## oyarde

Looks like about six inches of snow early yesterday evening . It came down in a hurry too .

----------


## oyarde

> I bought a crank lantern at Harbor Freight. I love that damn thing. No batteries required.


Everybody should have at least one.

----------


## oyarde

Just got done shoveling the drive . The usual , bat$#@! crazy Mrs O  laid out some tenderloins for dinner , then stated I need to take her out for Mexican , then asked how I would like the tenderloin cooked . It is Sunday , I do not care what she wants to do I will give in this one day of the week . I am ready for her . This morning when I went out to the feed lot I already warmed up all the vehicles and swept all the snow off of them etc

----------


## Danke

> Just got done shoveling the drive . The usual , bat$#@! crazy Mrs O  laid out some tenderloins for dinner , then stated I need to take her out for Mexican , then asked how I would like the tenderloin cooked . It is Sunday , I do not care what she wants to do I will give in this one day of the week . I am ready for her . This morning when I went out to the feed lot I already warmed up all the vehicles and swept all the snow off of them etc


Figured you'd be watching the games.

----------


## oyarde

> Figured you'd be watching the games.


I am , but I know who is going to win this . ( Fix was in , you could have pd me and I would have shared )

----------


## oyarde

Currently 7 degrees out .

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## oyarde

Splitting wood today , everything seems a little harder when there are 8 inches of snow and it is below 10 out . When I was younger I would have spent yesterday evening sitting in a bar now that I am older I took Mrs O to a Mexican place for dinner and drinks and watched the second game . Seems like my tab is just the same......

----------


## Suzanimal

COLD. I'm ready for global warming.

I had an old one legged man come in the bar today and get drunk. He asked me if I wanted a sugar daddy and when I told him I was married, he asked if I wanted a side pee. I told him I'd consider it. He called me his Boo. When he left he told me to go home and tell my husband I had a one legged old black man as a side pee, lol. He was so sweet. He was celebrating getting a foot. It'll be here in three weeks. I couldn't help but think of the 3D printed limbs and told him about them.

----------


## oyarde

Today it is rumored to reach above freezing , we shall see , a long way to go , currently 20.

----------


## oyarde

Raining cats & dogs now with a big snow melt . Back to single digits Thurs night . The countryside should be like an ice rink then .

----------


## Suzanimal

Yesterday, it was pretty warm out. Mr A was off and spent the day making old fashioned whiskey sours (with egg whites) and napping on the sofa. I talked him into riding up to the Aldi to buy food with me and I know he was drunk because he let me drive. He only lets me drive if he's very drunk. It's hard to tell when Mr A's drunk because he seems the same to me. Mr A can tell when when I've had just one drink. If I go out after work and call him, he knows right away if I've had a beer. 

Anyway, taking him to Aldi was a mistake. We ended up with a bunch of candy and, for a minute there, I thought he was going to buy an exercise trampoline. I saw him looking at it in the store and then he was asking me if I thought jumping on a trampoline was real exercise. I told him I thought he exceeded the weight limit for an Aldi exercise trampoline. After Aldi, we stopped at the Walmart and I lost him. He went free ranging off in the store. I hate it when he does that. He doesn't even say anything. I'll be walking through the store talking to him and eventually, I'll turn around and he's gone. No telling how long I was talking to myself. I found him standing out in the parking lot smoking a cigar. 

We did all that without coats.

----------


## oyarde

I had to put a new latche on the hen house , one broke last time the temp got down to single digits . I went ahead and got a spare . I used to have some spare hinges and latches but pretty well used them all on one of the other hen houses these past five winters or so . If I could count on global warming I would not need spares  . I am sending this receipt to democrat hero Al Gore and asking for a refund.

----------


## oyarde

The fire is going very well . Some ash , cherry  and walnut . Outside are flurries and wind . if you walk into the night to the north , on the wind you can here the painful wailing of the lost souls of the unwashed barbarian north men . They were taken and consumed by the Wendigo in weakness . I tell my grand daughters that this can be the fate of the vile , the undisciplined and immoral .

----------


## oyarde

Probably split some wood tomorrow afternoon since it appears no global warming will arrive this month .

----------


## oyarde

Snowing out but a heatwave , radio said high of 27 , mine says about 22 but 8 miles up the road the Thermometer at the church said 31 . I am heading outside to enjoy the balmy global warming of a high below avg . Damn democrats , they never deliver . When the pubs say they are giving some money to some $#@!holeistan they deliver , dems cannot even deliver on global warming , useless pussies .

----------


## Suzanimal

My mom and stepfather took me to lunch today and alerted me that we're suppose to get snow on Tuesday. I told them they better get their bread and milk today so they don't miss out on it. My mom says she plans on making stew (I bet you a dollar she calls me Monday to tell me how much bread and milk she bought) and if we lose power, I can come to her house and eat. I have 5 jars of crunchy peanut butter, propane, and wood. I think we can survive for a day, lol.

----------


## Danke

Supposed to be a high of -10 on Wednesday.

----------


## oyarde

> Supposed to be a high of -10 on Wednesday.


Only -3 here in the morning is that forecast , guess I will be splitting some more wood tomorrow .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Only -3 here in the morning is that forecast , guess I will be splitting some more wood tomorrow .


31 here. My mom bought me a Meyers lemon tree many years ago and bitches at me about keeping it alive. She noticed it was still outside today when she stopped by to take me to lunch and couldn't resist bringing up my brown thumb. She's been mad at me about plants ever since she gave me my granny's begonia and I accidentally killed it. My granny died in 1997 and apparently, I somehow became the keeper of her begonia. I'm not exactly known for my gardening skills so I'm not sure why she entrusted me with the old begonia.

----------


## oyarde

Tonights fire is a splendid blends of Oak , Cherry & Ash .

----------


## oyarde

I will be heading out to split wood while Suzanimal the begonia killer tortures the lemon tree .

----------


## oyarde

Tomorrow afternoon I am going to chuck some wood . Supposed to rain and then the bottom drop out again for three days  . Mon night , middle of the night I have to run up to Bloomington for an appt . Maybe Danke will loan me a few bucks for gas .

----------


## oyarde

Going to clean some coals out today in preparation for Tue - Fri  evening .

----------


## Suzanimal

Well, it looks like this snow flurry is escalating into a full blown drama. The Atlanta mayor issued a statement asking Yankees in town for the Superbowl not to make fun of us during this weather emergency.

We are under a Winter Weather Advisory from 3am to 7pm tomorrow.  I went to Aldi today and it was packed. There was plenty of bread but the milk looked low. I didn't buy either. I bought some hummus, white cheddar popcorn, beans for chili, and a couple of boxes of salad. My stepfather texted me a pic from the Walmart in Cumming(s) and they were out of bread, lol. I told them they should stop on Saturday to get bread. I knew they were going to want it.

----------


## oyarde

> Well, it looks like this snow flurry is escalating into a full blown drama. The Atlanta mayor issued a statement asking Yankees in town for the Superbowl not to make fun of us during this weather emergency.
> 
> We are under a Winter Weather Advisory from 3am to 7pm tomorrow.  I went to Aldi today and it was packed. There was plenty of bread but the milk looked low. I didn't buy either. I bought some hummus, white cheddar popcorn, beans for chili, and a couple of boxes of salad. My stepfather texted me a pic from the Walmart in Cumming(s) and they were out of bread, lol. I told them they should stop on Saturday to get bread. I knew they were going to want it.


No milk sandwich for him . I hauled 7 buckets of coals out to the creek today . I have to say some of the finest charcoal I have seen lately  , so I propped a couple bratwursts up over some on sticks and cooked them . Too bad Danke had to work .

----------


## oyarde

Probably split a little more wood Sat . Last yr Feb. was rainy , looks like the first two weeks might be again .

----------


## Danke

> No milk sandwich for him . I hauled 7 buckets of coals out to the creek today . I have to say some of the finest charcoal I have seen lately  , so I propped a couple bratwursts up over some on sticks and cooked them . Too bad Danke had to work .


Get back Wednesday. High now predicted to be -16.

Be a good Injun and have my car started and warmed up at the airport parking lot for me.

----------


## Suzanimal

I fixed up a box with an old blanket and propped the door open so my stray cat, Brian Setzer could get in out of the cold. I'm trying to decide what to leave him to eat. I don't think it would be a good idea to leave him chili and I don't think he eats salad. I'm out of tuna. Mr A has a tube of liverwurst. I wonder if Brian Setzer would like some liverwurst.

----------


## oyarde

> Get back Wednesday. High now predicted to be -16.
> 
> Be a good Injun and have my car started and warmed up at the airport parking lot for me.


That is a good idea for the future . I am working my part time 10 hr a week job Wed morning but you should probably get me a set of keys .

----------


## oyarde

> I fixed up a box with an old blanket and propped the door open so my stray cat, Brian Setzer could get in out of the cold. I'm trying to decide what to leave him to eat. I don't think it would be a good idea to leave him chili and I don't think he eats salad. I'm out of tuna. Mr A has a tube of liverwurst. I wonder if Brian Setzer would like some liverwurst.


I bet he would like liverwurst . Probably though not what Mr A had in mind when he got it . My old barn cat liked liver and tuna . The newer barn cat likes tuna but is kind of picky , he seems to prefer chipmunks and fried chicken over most other things I see Mrs O feeding him .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I bet he would like liverwurst . Probably though not what Mr A had in mind when he got it . My old barn cat liked liver and tuna . The newer barn cat likes tuna but is kind of picky , he seems to prefer chipmunks and fried chicken over most other things I see Mrs O feeding him .


Definitely not what Mr A had in mind when he bought the wurst of the liver but desperate times call for desperate measures. I'm almost in a winter weather advisory and have a stray cat to feed. Mr A went to bed and Brian Setzer seems content in his box. I was worried I'd scare him when I came out to check on him but he barely acknowledged me. I think he likes me. 

Anyway, Mr A came home with a great idea./sarc He seems to be under the mistaken impression that I would have fun walking around downtown Atlanta Wednesday in the bitter cold (high of 42) doing "Superbowl stuff".  I asked what "Superbowl stuff" consists of and all he said was walking around looking at stuff. I told him he could take someone else to do "Superbowl stuff" in the cold. I know that cheap ass well enough to know he plans on wandering aimlessly around Atlanta in the cold looking in windows to see what's going on and he's out of his mind if he thinks it's something I would enjoy doing. Not one part of that sounds the least bit fun to me.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I fixed up a box with an old blanket and propped the door open so my stray cat, Brian Setzer could get in out of the cold. I'm trying to decide what to leave him to eat. I don't think it would be a good idea to leave him chili and I don't think he eats salad. I'm out of tuna. Mr A has a tube of liverwurst. I wonder if Brian Setzer would like some liverwurst.


Now, that's a bad ass name for a "Stray Cat".

I owe ya a rep.

Ya gonna name the next one "Slim Jim Phantom"?

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Midwest Cities Will be Colder Than Antarctica*

https://weather.com/forecast/regiona...ska-antarctica

----------


## Stratovarious

> Definitely not what Mr A had in mind when he bought the wurst of the liver but desperate times call for desperate measures. I'm almost in a winter weather advisory and have a stray cat to feed. Mr A went to bed and Brian Setzer seems content in his box. I was worried I'd scare him when I came out to check on him but he barely acknowledged me. I think he likes me. 
> 
> Anyway, Mr A came home with a great idea./sarc He seems to be under the mistaken impression that I would have fun walking around downtown Atlanta Wednesday in the bitter cold (high of 42) doing "Superbowl stuff".  I asked what "Superbowl stuff" consists of and all he said was walking around looking at stuff. I told him he could take someone else to do "Superbowl stuff" in the cold. I know that cheap ass well enough to know he plans on wandering aimlessly around Atlanta in the cold looking in windows to see what's going on and he's out of his mind if he thinks it's something I would enjoy doing. Not one part of that sounds the least bit fun to me.


I had a  mangy feral-mamma show up on the Farm I was living on, I started leaving
cat food out, then I Fashioned a warm pad , then a box as she got more used to 
hanging out, then a super warm little 'house' . 
I would spend time with it every afternoon as time permitted, it tamed up pretty well,
eventually transitioned to the house , gained back weight , 18lbs, was probably 10 or 11
lbs or less in the beginning.
That was 14/15 years ago, so she is probably about 17 + years old.
-
Anyone that has a cat with urinary tract trouble (can't seem to pee) , go 
get some 9 lives Plus Care, it straightened mine right out (its dry food in a bag).
I had bought medication that helped, then the feed store told me about 'Ash' in the food
saying that Ash will cause the problem, they had expensive dry food that worked, then
they told me about Plus Care, much more affordable.
Reading the labels though never clearly states that their is ash in the product from what I've 
found. Plus care is the same price as the other dry 9lives cat foods.
I have also read that dry or wet cat food, makes no difference to their teeth, the claim is
that they don't really do any chewing to speak of, so dry supposedly by virtue of being dry
isn't really going to make a difference on the teeth. I try to find treats for all my animals,  
what I think they'll love is not always a hit.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Now, that's a bad ass name for a "Stray Cat".
> 
> I owe ya a rep.
> 
> Ya gonna name the next one "Slim Jim Phantom"?


Nope. Pussy if it's a girl. 

Brian Setzer is still here. He still won't let me touch him and, to be honest, I haven't tried very hard. I turned on the fake fireplace space heater for him this morning and he seems hypnotized by the dancing flames. I also noticed he likes to show off his butt hole. He keeps walking by me with his tail up so I can see it and then he looks back to see if I'm checking it out. o_O I think Brian Setzer may be a bit of a perv.

Anyway, it's not that cold and it appears we are only starting to get drizzles. Hopefully, no one in Atlanta sees a snowflake and panics.

----------


## Stratovarious

Seems like every day since Dec has been windy, yuck, then a nice
day comes along but the wind still kicks up around 9 or 10 am grrr....
-
Last night or I should say this am, I have not had the heater on , 
first time in two months.
5:30 am
74f inside
62f outside
No Wind
Going to be an awesome day!!
oops , I spoke too soon, the wind is getting cranky 
again.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I had a  mangy feral-mamma show up on the Farm I was living on, I started leaving
> cat food out, then I Fashioned a warm pad , then a box as she got more used to 
> hanging out, then a super warm little 'house' . 
> I would spend time with it every afternoon as time permitted, it tamed up pretty well,
> eventually transitioned to the house , gained back weight , 18lbs, was probably 10 or 11
> lbs or less in the beginning.
> That was 14/15 years ago, so she is probably about 17 + years old.
> -
> *Anyone that has a cat with urinary tract trouble (can't seem to pee)* , go 
> ...


Brian Setzer and I don't watch each other pee. I may stop and pick him up some cat food, though. I'll have to find a place to hide it so Mr A doesn't see it. He's already mad at me about the garage birds. We have house wrens that build a nest in our garage (I'm bad about leaving the garage door open) and when we had the doggie door, it wasn't too much of a big deal because the birds would use it to get in and out when Mr A closed the door. Anyway, when my doge passed away, Mr A got rid of the doggie doors to put any notion of another pet out of my head and now the birds get stuck in the garage at night. Several times Mr A has walked into the garage and the birds came in the house. He was doubly pissed when he found out I had been coating pine cones with peanut butter and feeding the birds in the garage. I like them. They have gotten used to me and will chirp when I come in the garage. Makes me feel like Snow White.

----------


## Stratovarious

> Brian Setzer and I don't watch each other pee. ..


Don't know why not, its as much fun as watching paint dry....
When a cat sits over the liter box for 20 mins, it's hard not to notice.
-
Feral Cats are like feral horses in the sense that they will not warm up to you until  
you initially let them  come to you and you  don't react at all to them. 
Being close to you , close enough 'to eat' is what they worry about in the beginning.
If you don't immediately grab them and start chewing , they will get more comfortable,
eventually to the point that you cant' get rid of them , then you have a new problem.

----------


## Stratovarious

> ... I like them. They have gotten used to me and will chirp when I come in the garage. Makes me feel like Snow White  .


If you've ever noticed, people say, even some experts, that when a bird gets out of the house, garage, cage, 
gets outside, it will never come back.
As you can see, that is not true, by your own experience.
I discovered this years ago, when my Starling accidentally went out the 
side door, later when I found it  we did some familiarizing, then I could 
take it outside and in , and it was perfectly fine, same thing happened
with a dove. Except once I got the dove back inside it was terrified of ever going out again.
I believe that what happens is that once outside , having never been out, the 
bird sees the building from the outside as a giant Bird Eating Godzilla.

----------


## oyarde

I drove up to Bloomington  in the wee hours yesterday morning . Flurries , 20 mph wind . Wind should die down Thurs it looks like . Dankes Polar Vortex should be over here by Fri afternoon . Sat & Sun I might split some wood , but everything will likely be to muddy to move any of it around , that is when everything is supposed to thaw out . I will probably just leave it lay and wait until the ground freezes again . Right now I think I am good through first Half of Feb  so hopefully just looking at a couple more rick split to get to March . Who knows , last April was cold and snowy , took all the blossoms off my fruit trees .

----------


## Working Poor

I have made several rocket stoves for outside and I was thinking maybe I could make one inside of my wood stove and in my search I found this video that shows how to make a rocket burner inside of stove make out of pallet wood.I have found an endless supply of EPI pallet wood and have been using it for most of this year. I don't know how it would work for regular logs but the wood I use burns for about 5 hours with each stack. I am using a lot less wood and getting a lotmore heat. I hope this helps someone to stay warmer this year.

----------


## Suzanimal

It's f-ing cold. 

I'm afraid Brian Setzer is becoming lazy now that he is well fed and has a fancy Corona box with linens to sleep in. I did not stop and buy cat food last night but I found half a burger in the fridge and Brian seemed to find it enjoyable.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> It's f-ing cold. 
> 
> I'm afraid Brian Setzer is becoming lazy now that he is well fed and has a fancy Corona box with linens to sleep in. I did not stop and buy cat food last night but I found half a burger in the fridge and Brian seemed to find it enjoyable.


Pffft...what?

35?

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Mind-altering parasite spread by CATS and carried by billions of people worldwide 'may lead to schizophrenia in humans'*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...zophrenia.html

People with the infection were more likely to have schizophrenia, experts found
Parasite T. gondii is believed to affect 350,000 Britons and 60million in the US 
Findings add to previous research showing a link to mind-altering behaviours 
By VANESSA CHALMERS HEALTH REPORTER FOR MAILONLINE

PUBLISHED: 09:38 EST, 30 January 2019 | UPDATED: 09:54 EST, 30 January 2019

A common parasite spread by cats that is carried by two billion people may lead to schizophrenia, researchers fear.

Toxoplasma gondii (T. gondii), which can spread to people through contact with cat litter trays and eating uncooked meat, is usually harmless. 

But now, the largest study of its kind, has found having the parasite could raise the risk of developing schizophrenia by 50 per cent. 

Unusual links between T. gondii and mind-altering behaviour, such as risk-taking, depression and car accidents, already exist.

----------


## oyarde

> *Mind-altering parasite spread by CATS and carried by billions of people worldwide 'may lead to schizophrenia in humans'*
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...zophrenia.html
> 
> People with the infection were more likely to have schizophrenia, experts found
> Parasite T. gondii is believed to affect 350,000 Britons and 60million in the US 
> Findings add to previous research showing a link to mind-altering behaviours 
> By VANESSA CHALMERS HEALTH REPORTER FOR MAILONLINE
> 
> ...


That may explain all those lottery ticket sales .

----------


## Danke

> Get back Wednesday. High now predicted to be -16.
> 
> Be a good Injun and have my car started and warmed up at the airport parking lot for me.


Worthless Injun.  No help of course.

My car wouldn't start.  Even my battery pack wouldn't turn the engine fast enough for a start.  Had to get the parking lot company to lend me one of theirs.

----------


## oyarde

> Worthless Injun.  No help of course.
> 
> My car wouldn't start.  Even my battery pack wouldn't turn the engine fast enough for a start.  Had to get the parking lot company to lend me one of theirs.


Ya , there was no way it was going to start . Hopefully it was daylight anyway .

----------


## Suzanimal

Still cold. I read in another thread we now have Global Cooling - I think I prefer the old school term, winter. It's less pretentious.

----------


## oyarde

My trip to the feed lot found it to be -2 this morning but less wind than the morning before . Muh ol' barn cat Henry came up to the porch for some cat food in his bowl , he did not yesterday .

----------


## Suzanimal

Still cold but not as bad as yesterday.

Mr A caught Brian Setzer in the sun room lounging in his box and I got in a little bit of trouble. After some persuading, I convinced Mr A to allow my stray cat in the sun room during bad weather. Brian showed Mr A his butt hole. I think he likes him.

There's something I find oddly entertaining about cats showing their butt holes and I think his little furry balls are kinda cute. If I ever build up enough trust to hold him, I'm going to get him fixed. I suppose that's not really a good way to keep his trust but I suspect Brian Setzer is a deadbeat dad, lol.

----------


## Suzanimal

High of 58 today. Not bad.

----------


## oyarde

Nice day today , sunny and 36 . The Danke Vortex is over  for at least the first half of the month .

----------


## oyarde

Thirty degrees out , like a nice spring March day a week before potatoe planting time  . I will split some wood today , might need it the last two weeks of Feb .Just in case . Snow might even melt .

----------


## Suzanimal

Global Warming. Yay! A beautiful 66 degrees outside.

----------


## devil21

pole shift

----------


## Suzanimal

> Nice day today , sunny and 36 . The Danke Vortex is over  for at least the first half of the month .


Every time I see the word Vortex I think of a bar I used to frequent in Little Five Points.

----------


## oyarde

> Every time I see the word Vortex I think of a bar I used to frequent in Little Five Points.


Excellent . Today feels like a mid June evening  , still ice & mud abounds everywhere .

----------


## oyarde

Rain in the forecast , probably at record precipitation for 13 consecutive months . I estimate it would take three dry weeks for everything to dry out .  Crazy guy who leaves  closest to the east of me  probably having a lot of wood rot by now.  Here in the rainforest untreated wood rots fast .

----------


## oyarde

Since it was raining I took the Mrs to The Brick in  Jonesville  , In (Population 177 , home of the 1924 Indy 500 winner ) for burgers with pickles , fried onions and beers, it is just west of the Tracks next to the old abandoned grocery store and across the street from the old abandoned bank .

----------


## oyarde

I changed the oil in the japanese Zero today . Put on muh coveralls  , pretty damp and cool out today , raining and rain in the forecast to Friday .

----------


## oyarde

Looks like Fri night I will have to get the fire going , 60 tomorrow , teens on Fri & Sat night and snow on Sun.

----------


## Suzanimal

Light rain but fairly warm. The extended forecast looks about the same. We've had a lot of rain this year. Maybe the "experts" are wrong about Global Warming, Climate Change, and Global Cooling. Maybe it should be called Global Precipitation.

----------


## oyarde

Today we have the annual Feb pot luck . Few inches of rain , some flooding and a deep freeze tonight with a temp in the mid teens .  Going to chuck some wood Sat after I go to the dump .

----------


## Suzanimal

High of 79 and sunny. F-ing beautiful day.

I went for a run, Mr A played golf, and Brian Setzer is working on his tan.

----------


## oyarde

When the power went out today it was still warm but I drug out the generator and fired it up and plugged my sump pump in  and started a fire. By the time I went back in and got a lamp and a laptop plugged in the power came back on .

----------


## oyarde

I have patches of ice in the yard & drive maybe two inches thick here & there .

----------


## oyarde

Probably split some wood tomorrow . Could be the last time for awhile . Who knows ?

----------


## oyarde

Snowing out now . Big snow like last April . Looking at the extended forecast it shows the lowest temp the next 15 days as one night at 23 degrees. Today might be the last wood I split then . Danke might come by and help .

----------


## oyarde

Raining now , snow is melting . More rain tomorrow they say  . I just finally got all of the high water debris cleaned out of the back end of the drive . It was frozen in place until now.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Rain is our version of snow- currently 50% above normal for this time of year (doesn't officially get below freezing here along the coast but has dipped into the 40's). (normally just below six inches- already above nine). More forecast. We need the moisture. Normal temp is high in the mid 60's but has been sixty or lower (usually only about ten degrees between high and low). Since I don't have built in heat, that can feel cold. (Yeah- not cold compared to a lot of the country, I know! My brother's place was minus seven degrees last week).

----------


## Suzanimal

Gray and misty but not very cold.

Mr A was complaining that he's tired and decided he's going to leave work early today. When he got to work, he called and found out an old friend of his is in town and Mr A has decided he's not too tired to go out with him tonight. Good for him. That man needs to relax. He's wound tight as Dick's hatband. I'm also making reservations for us to take off to the beach in a few months. I need to see the sun.

----------


## oyarde

Chilly this morning , probably just low 20's but a stiff breeze .

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful sunny day but still a little chilly - I think the high was around 60. 

Tomorrow, Mr A is talking about playing golf. I hope like hell he does. I love that man but it's like having a toddler when he's around and I have work to do. He's very needy. I told him he was worse than a toddler once and he lifted his legs up and yelled, _Changing Time_, lol. See why I can't stay annoyed with him?

----------


## Anti Federalist

Foot of snow last night.

20F right now, not too cold.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Was at the ice races this last weekend.

Pretty bad wreck...that 56 car T-boned the 1 car while blind in the flying ice and snow.

Knocked the driver out cold, while at the same time knocked the transmission into reverse and at full throttle, so it was stuck in full throttle reverse loop.

I was two second away from driving my my old truck out and "corralling" him before one of the infield hands got run over trying to jump in and shut him down.

The three track plows did just that, corralled him up and shut it down.

Driver was OK, but went to the hospital after getting cut out, to get checked out...SOP after getting your clock cleaned like that.

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful sunny day. High of 68. 

Mr A got up early and gave me my VD gift. Honey Buns for his honey bun. He ate them for me and then decided to forgo golf and spend the day with me. I was in the middle of dusting the living room and he decided to spend the day with me by laying on the sofa and going back to sleep. He likes to nap where I'm working.

I bought him a box of Dove truffles (his favorite). He ate those, too.

----------


## oyarde

> Beautiful sunny day. High of 68. 
> 
> Mr A got up early and gave me my VD gift. Honey Buns for his honey bun. He ate them for me and then decided to forgo golf and spend the day with me. I was in the middle of dusting the living room and he decided to spend the day with me by laying on the sofa and going back to sleep. He likes to nap where I'm working.
> 
> I bought him a box of Dove truffles (his favorite). He ate those, too.


I got Mrs O flowers , chocolates and a card then and made her take me out for Dos Equis Drafts and chicken wings at the Cantina .

----------


## oyarde

Suns out and the snow last night was to the south . No snow until tomorrow morning . I went up to Franklin today . Cold but its nice when it is sunny .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I got Mrs O flowers , chocolates and a card then and made her take me out for Dos Equis Drafts and chicken wings at the Cantina .


Very nice. Mr A rarely buys me flowers but one year he made me a chicken wing bouquet. He put hot wings (at the top) and celery (for the stem) on bamboo skewers and stood them up in a hurricane glass filled with bleu cheese, lol. Best bouquet I ever got.

High of 51 and rain today. In the extended forecast it looks like the sun will peek out on Monday afternoon but we won't see it again for a week - says rain and showers every day.

This has been a very rainy winter. I just hope it clears up before it gets warm outside. I was thinking about how happy I'm going to be when it gets warm and I can go swimming but then I remembered that I have a job 4 days a week and I won't get to lounge in the pool very much. I was thinking about cutting back to two or three days a week in the summer.

----------


## oyarde

> Very nice. Mr A rarely buys me flowers but one year he made me a chicken wing bouquet. He put hot wings (at the top) and celery (for the stem) on bamboo skewers and stood them up in a hurricane glass filled with bleu cheese, lol. Best bouquet I ever got.
> 
> High of 51 and rain today. In the extended forecast it looks like the sun will peek out on Monday afternoon but we won't see it again for a week - says rain and showers every day.
> 
> This has been a very rainy winter. I just hope it clears up before it gets warm outside. I was thinking about how happy I'm going to be when it gets warm and I can go swimming but then I remembered that I have a job 4 days a week and I won't get to lounge in the pool very much. I was thinking about cutting back to two or three days a week in the summer.


Yes , cut back and enjoy your sunshine . Just sell more clothes to make up the diff.

----------


## oyarde

I split some wood today  , might be the last time or maybe once more if it turns cold first week of March. Fire is going nicely . This could be the last night below 30 until Mar 1 . Oyarde has once again conquered  a wet  , cold winter with no global warming .

----------


## Suzanimal

It poured down rain yesterday and it was cold.

About the time I was leaving work yesterday, my mom and stepdad called and wanted to take me out to dinner so I met up with them. It was nice. We went to my mom's favorite Chinese buffet. She's unintentionally hilarious at buffets. She can't see so she will pick something up with her fingers and then put it back if she doesn't think it feels good. The Asian man asked her not to do that and she swore her hands were clean, lol. Crazy ass. 

More rain and cold today.

----------


## oyarde

Raining again .

----------


## Danke

been shoveling all day, thanks Oyarde.

----------


## oyarde

> been shoveling all day, thanks Oyarde.


According to my Indian Weather Rock there is a cold front coming March 01 - 04 .

----------


## Danke

> According to my Indian Weather Rock there is a cold front coming March 01 - 04 .


That rock should be pounded into sand.

----------


## oyarde

100 percent chance of rain Sat , rained all day today . Other than that there is a small chance before Mar 01 it might dry up a little which would be nice .

----------


## Suzanimal

Thunderstorms last night and this morning. Lots of lightening and our power blinked off a few times. Mr A got mad because he was playing a video game and the power blinked right in the middle of a challenge. Mr A isn't really a gamer but he loved the Spyro games when the kids were little. The boys bought him the re release for Christmas and he's been playing them since he can't play golf.

Number two son is regretting buying him the game because the XBox is in his room and Mr A has been waking him up at all hours to game, lol. 

I will be glad when the rain stops and Mr A can golf again. Even when he's upstairs playing video games, he's a distraction. He keeps calling me up there to watch him do challenges. Am I suppose to act impressed when he beats Gnasty Gnork?

----------


## Anti Globalist

High of 36 and sunny where I am.  Supposed to rain on Saturday and the high will be 46.

----------


## oyarde

I went out today with only two jackets , warming up , must be in the 40's .

----------


## Suzanimal

Gray and around 60 out today. At least it's not raining.

Last night, I was discussing the wine event Mr A is taking me to in a few weeks and I wondered what I should wear. These events at the park tend to be a bit on the dressy side and since it's a wine event, it'll probably be very classy. Mr A was no help. He's probably planning on sabotaging me. He thinks it's funny to wait until I'm dressed and pick a matching colored shirt. That drives me crazy. We look $#@!ing ridiculous. Not classy.

----------


## oyarde

> Gray and around 60 out today. At least it's not raining.
> 
> Last night, I was discussing the wine event Mr A is taking me to in a few weeks and I wondered what I should wear. These events at the park tend to be a bit on the dressy side and since it's a wine event, it'll probably be very classy. Mr A was no help. He's probably planning on sabotaging me. He thinks it's funny to wait until I'm dressed and pick a matching colored shirt. That drives me crazy. We look $#@!ing ridiculous. Not classy.


I should get my sidekick a shirt like mine .

----------


## Suzanimal

Morning rain/ high of 61

I have to be at work at 9 am. Ugh. I made the mistake of being a good employee last week and somehow got roped into doing maintenance on Sundays. So, our goofy kitchen manager (he hates me, btw. The cook I work with all the time told me the kitchen manager told him I was a bitch when he first started working there but he said I'm favorite person to work with and didn't understand why the kitchen manager hates me so much. He wasn't there when I cussed the KM out and then called him a pussy to his face when he complained about me yelling at him. He didn't have the balls to say anything to my face because I was right and he knew it. BTW, the owner was laughing when he told me the KM was butt hurt because I yelled at him. I promised the owner I wouldn't yell at him anymore so I didn't yell when I told him I think he's a pussy ) Anyway, the KM keeps forgetting to schedule a maintenance person on Sunday morning and last week the owner was running around like a chicken with his head cut off trying to get things set up so I helped him out and Friday night when I was leaving, he asked if I would come in early on Sundays and help him do maintenance. I can't say no to that man. I'm going to have to renegotiate the terms of my employment if I'm going to have to vacuum and mop, though.

----------


## specsaregood

> Number two son is regretting buying him the game because the XBox is in his room and Mr A has been waking him up at all hours to game, lol. 
> 
> I will be glad when the rain stops and Mr A can golf again. Even when he's upstairs playing video games, he's a distraction. He keeps calling me up there to watch him do challenges. Am I suppose to act impressed when he beats Gnasty Gnork?


He'll have good memories later.  DW has fond memories of her dad waking her up repeatedly to show her his progress on the Legend of Zelda.

----------


## oyarde

50 mph winds with large , whipping  snow flurries , temp is currently 36 and dropping .

----------


## oyarde

I raked some gravel and sewed some grass seed in the winds today . I could go for a cup of sassafras tea but I am out so a shot of bourbon will do .

----------


## Suzanimal

Mostly sunny and a high of 61

I have to work.  That's a bummer but Monday is my early day and I don't have to be back until Friday night so that's not too bad. 

Doing maintenance wasn't so bad yesterday. I liked being in charge of that big ass mop bucket. The worst part was the mens restroom. It smelled bad and I'm not gonna lie, I didn't clean it very thoroughly. I didn't even touch the urinals. I just mopped the floor, sprayed a bunch of lemon scented Lysol and got the hell out. Smelled like lemon scented piss when I was done, lol. On the bright side, I renegotiated my money and got what I wanted. I was shocked because I totally high balled him and figured we would negotiate to something reasonable but he jumped on it and now I'm regretting not asking for more. I'm getting a 50.00 cash bonus for every Sunday I do maintenance. The way I do it, it only takes an hour - less if you take away all my coffee and ass kissing breaks. I thought about asking for 100.00 but Mr A told me that was ridiculous. He thought I should ask for 30 and take 20. He had me kind of down in the dumps about what my mopping and ass kissing was worth so I only asked for 50. Now I'm kicking myself for not asking for 100. Mr A said he wouldn't pay me 50 to mop and kiss his ass. I told him he has the _why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free?_ mentality. He is a spoiled man.

----------


## oyarde

I split some wood today , down to 19 tonight , pretty cool this morning too .

----------


## oyarde

I did see some cranes migrating back towards me today . That is a good sign . The end of winter is nigh . The Great Oyarde has conquered another as my people have for 100's of thousands of years .

----------


## oyarde

Sunny today , a respite from the evils of global cooling , monsoons and the like which are the Wrath of God for the tolerance of godless , soul less leftists among you .

----------


## oyarde

I am going to toss some wood today , I do not think I will need it but just in case . If not it will get used next year .

----------


## oyarde

Cold front moving in Sat night , tomorrow afternoon then pretty warm until then . I am just happy it is not raining.

----------


## oyarde

Snowing this afternoon and early evening . I went to see a guy at the bait & tackle about a load of gravel .I could use some better weather I have work to do .

----------


## Suzanimal

Not cold but a dreary day. 

I worked on Poshmark all day. I was scheduled to work the bar but a girl forgot tomorrow is her son's 1st birthday  and asked me to switch tonight for tomorrow day. I was fine with it. I don't really like working nights anyway. The day drinkers are the real alcoholics. The night customers are amateurs.

Anyway, something smells funny around here and I can't figure out what it is.

----------


## Anti Globalist

30 degrees right now.  Getting sick of this crappy weather.  It's been giving me a headache for the past few weeks.

----------


## oyarde

> 30 degrees right now.  Getting sick of this crappy weather.  It's been giving me a headache for the past few weeks.


Cold front moving in here tomorrow afternoon , down to 12 ea night the next three nights not up to 50 ( and then rain again ) until March 12 . I will be making a big fire Tomorrow afternoon will just keep it going to Wed morning , I have to go to Columbus then .

----------


## Suzanimal

> 30 degrees right now.  Getting sick of this crappy weather.  It's been giving me a headache for the past few weeks.


Maybe you have SAD.

----------


## oyarde

Snowing this morning . Rumors are four inches . Even the barn cat is in his doghouse , I had not seen it in two weeks . He seems to know when storms and weather fronts are coming and going .

----------


## oyarde

Even the chickens are back in the hen house now , four hours before dark . I talked to them about global cooling this morning . They seemed impressed  . Must be how democrats feel when they talk about retard $#@! .

----------


## Suzanimal

I started pouring down rain this afternoon and when I left the bar, it was raining so hard that I could only drive 30 MPH and still see. Harrowing drive home from work.

----------


## Danke

I am not looking forward to when it warms up around here, so much snow on the ground, probably flooding.  And Oyarde wouldn't be here with his shop vac.

----------


## oyarde

> I am not looking forward to when it warms up around here, so much snow on the ground, probably flooding.  And Oyarde wouldn't be here with his shop vac.


Muh shop vac burnt up and I have not got a new one yet , been holding out to just trade two silver dollars for a new one . Snowed so hard today I went out for Dos Equis with a canadian . Nothing feels like ontario more than drinking 50 oz draft german beers brewed in mexico with a canadian . Let me know when you have my new shop vac ready to ship . I want a good one too none of that cheap $#@! you try and peddle to those casino indians .

----------


## oyarde

Twelve degrees out . My fire is strong . I might split some wood Sat . if it does not rain . Probably will not need anymore after tomorrow night but too cold to work on anything else really .

----------


## oyarde

Ten degrees out .

----------


## oyarde

> I am not looking forward to when it warms up around here, so much snow on the ground, probably flooding.  And Oyarde wouldn't be here with his shop vac.


I drove over to IU today , the little creek first out of town on the east side is as far out of the banks as I have seen it in my lifetime .

----------


## oyarde

Forecast is 8 degrees in the morning .

----------


## Danke

Will be out of town as the storm comes, maybe the Injun can stop by while I'm gone and shovel my driveway. I'll leave the shovels outside by the garage door.  I'll put some beads in the mailbox.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like Danke wants to give me some beads to drink beer and roast hotdogs in his yard . To think people say he is not thoughtful . When I went into town this morning , maybe an inch and a half of the three inches we were supposed to get last night . It all melted before I got home this evening . Thunderstorms and 60 tomorrow they say . Chance of rain every day but three between now and March 22 , Spring .

----------


## oyarde

Does not look like it is going to get anywhere remotely near the forecasted high today , about 22 degrees off the mark. Damp , misting , windy  and cold .

----------


## oyarde

Blizzard of course for the Godless heathens ( Danke ) of the upper midwest that smell of fish , from the Dakotas to Minneapolis . A foot of snow , drifting , low visibility with 45 MPH winds ,  cold advisory for newborn livestock warning out in the Dakotas . This should put Danke over 6 feet of snow for the season and when the thaw comes hard to tell how bad it could be . 60 to 70 mph gusts in Chicago , Detroit and Buffalo . The Wendigos will be out hunting . Not sure if Danke will be taken . He is learning so he will probably leave town this time .

----------


## oyarde

Still cold and windy , same tonight they say . I need to change the oil in the F150 but I might just wait to Thurs see if it gets any nicer . I have to re sink some fence posts that have washed right out of the ground with the monsoon rains and winds . Doing that today .

----------


## Suzanimal

It wasn't cold today and I thought it would turn out to be a nice day when the clouds burned off but they didn't burn and it ended up raining. 

I sold a swim cover up to someone in Minnesota. I figured it was Danke buying something for his wayward woman to keep her warm because the person tried low balling me several times. Cheap ass...

I worked at the bar today. It was really slow. I ended up killing time by writing haikus about my customers. I also wrote one for the stupid bartender who doesn't put slits in the lemons. I called that one Slit Fit and taped it to the fruit tray.

----------


## oyarde

> It wasn't cold today and I thought it would turn out to be a nice day when the clouds burned off but they didn't burn and it ended up raining. 
> 
> I sold a swim cover up to someone in Minnesota. I figured it was Danke buying something for his wayward woman to keep her warm because the person tried low balling me several times. Cheap ass...
> 
> I worked at the bar today. It was really slow. I ended up killing time by writing haikus about my customers. I also wrote one for the stupid bartender who doesn't put slits in the lemons. I called that one Slit Fit and taped it to the fruit tray.


I hope Danke likes that new swim cover up . I bet he wears it when he is coming out of the sauna .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> It wasn't cold today and I thought it would turn out to be a nice day when the clouds burned off but they didn't burn and it ended up raining. 
> 
> I sold a swim cover up to someone in Minnesota. I figured it was Danke buying something for his wayward woman to keep her warm because the person tried low balling me several times. Cheap ass...
> 
> I worked at the bar today. It was really slow. I ended up killing time by writing haikus about my customers. I also wrote one for the stupid bartender who doesn't put slits in the lemons. I called that one Slit Fit and taped it to the fruit tray.


Must be hard for the Dankster to keep wayward women around and keep eduardo from getting jealous...   #kurwa

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Still cold and windy , same tonight they say . I need to change the oil in the F150 but I might just wait to Thurs see if it gets any nicer . I have to re sink some fence posts that have washed right out of the ground with the monsoon rains and winds . Doing that today .


I'll see if I can send a bit of warmth your way. We have extra around here, as usual.   Kind of chilly in the mornings and evenings, though.

----------


## oyarde

Warmed up a little today but supposed to start raining again tomorrow . I saw my first two purple Crokus bloom today .

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful day.

Mr A and I both had dental cleanings this morning and he got me pretty good. I went first and when we left, I asked about his cleaning (nasty ass missed his last cleaning) and he told me it was fine but they found a pube stuck between his teeth. I was mortified. We had martial relations this morning and I thought maybe he missed something. I have to admit, he really had me going. I thought I was going to have to change dentists.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Beautiful day.
> 
> Mr A and I both had dental cleanings this morning and he got me pretty good. I went first and when we left, I asked about his cleaning (nasty ass missed his last cleaning) and he told me it was fine but they found a pube stuck between his teeth. I was mortified. We had martial relations this morning and I thought maybe he missed something. I have to admit, he really had me going. I thought I was going to have to change dentists.


Well, how about that...not what I expected...

----------


## oyarde

It was actually pleasant today for the first time since Halloween . Storms start again tomorrow.

----------


## Nsaacarr

This year the winter was not so cold. Spring also began earlier than I expected.

----------


## oyarde

We have a deluge again . Thirteen months of at record rainfall . Testing all of my drainage systems here in the new global cooling rainforest eco system . So far so Good . Thank the Lord .

----------


## oyarde

I have one small ditch up above the old potatoe field that I am now using for a feed lot that filled with silt this winter that I am going to need to dredge but otherwise the other drainage lines and creek are OK . I want to cut a ditch for another drainage line for a couple hundred feet between the east pond and drive hopefully yet this coming spring.

----------


## oyarde

Tornado warnings are over . Now the all night 40 mph straight line winds have set in . Danke may need to bring me bourbon . I am down to just 1 1/4 bottles .

----------


## Danke

> Tornado warnings are over . Now the all night 40 mph straight line winds have set in . Danke may need to bring me bourbon . I am down to just 1 1/4 bottles .



Ya, just what I need right now, being around a drunk Injun thinking he is a warrior and waving a tomahawk around...

----------


## Danke

> Beautiful day.
> 
> Mr A and I both had dental cleanings this morning and he got me pretty good. I went first and when we left, I asked about his cleaning (nasty ass missed his last cleaning) and he told me it was fine but they found a pube stuck between his teeth. I was mortified. We had martial relations this morning and I thought maybe he missed something. I have to admit, he really had me going. I thought I was going to have to change dentists.

----------


## oyarde

> Ya, just what I need right now, being around a drunk Injun thinking he is a warrior and waving a tomahawk around...


I am just laying low until the storm blows over . When I was younger though I would have used the wind as cover and planned an attack .

----------


## Suzanimal

Another beautiful day.

Mr A played golf and I worked on Poshmark. I'm going across the street to have a drink with my old people neighbors. They've been bugging my son for me to come visit them. I haven't been visiting much because I've been mostly on the wagon and working. I figure one Select 55 isn't really going off the wagon because it has really low alcohol content.

----------


## Suzanimal

> 


It was funny because Mr A doesn't make jokes like that. I must be rubbing off on him.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> It was funny because Mr A doesn't make jokes like that. I must be rubbing off on him.


I had you figured for...oh never mind.

Oh and "near beer" is going off the wagon.

Just have some wine and be done with it.

----------


## oyarde

About thirty degrees out this morning with a thick , crusty frost .

----------


## oyarde

Changed the oil in the F 150 today . Turned on the heat in the shop to warm up the oil and my chainsaw . I have a tree down in the creek I need to get cleared out . Maybe Danke will stop by and stack some wood . Needs his wool socks though due to the global cooling .

----------


## Suzanimal

Cloudy but not cold. Not warm, either. I'm ready for global warming.

Danke is trying to low ball me on a pair of slutty shoes for one of his girls.

----------


## oyarde

> Cloudy but not cold. Not warm, either. I'm ready for global warming.
> 
> Danke is trying to low ball me on a pair of slutty shoes for one of his girls.


Make him take two pair of slutty shoes if he is getting a discount .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Make him take two pair of slutty shoes if he is getting a discount .


She's also trying to get a pair of tacky slut jeans. When I saw those things at the thrift store, I knew some old hoe would want 'em. If I give her the deal she wants, she'd be getting the slut shoes and hoe jeans for 15.00. It might be worth it to get rid of the hoe jeans. Those things attracted the crazies to my closet. As a matter of fact, the comment section is such a $#@! show I'm thinking about relisting them. 

Danke's girl asked me to at least give her the hoe jeans for 10.00 and 1.80 off shipping because she only has 16.00 in her bank account. I should tell her Danke is rich. He should give her 37.00 so she can buy my slut shoes and hoe jeans.

----------


## oyarde

> She's also trying to get a pair of tacky slut jeans. When I saw those things at the thrift store, I knew some old hoe would want 'em. If I give her the deal she wants, she'd be getting the slut shoes and hoe jeans for 15.00. It might be worth it to get rid of the hoe jeans. Those things attracted the crazies to my closet. As a matter of fact, the comment section is such a $#@! show I'm thinking about relisting them. 
> 
> Danke's girl asked me to at least give her the hoe jeans for 10.00 and 1.80 off shipping because she only has 16.00 in her bank account. I should tell her Danke is rich. He should give her 37.00 so she can buy my slut shoes and hoe jeans.


He needs to quit being so stingy and cough up two twenties

----------


## Anti Globalist

Woke up this morning to snow.  Just my rotten luck that it had to snow on my birthday.  Luckily all the snow in my drive way and the cul-de-sac is gone.  It's also sunny and the high today is 42 so I expect most of the snow will be gone in a few hours.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Woke up this morning to snow.  Just my rotten luck that it had to snow on my birthday.  Luckily all the snow in my drive way and the cul-de-sac is gone.  It's also sunny and the high today is 42 so I expect most of the snow will be gone in a few hours.




Happy birthday!!!

----------


## Suzanimal

It started a bit cold and dreary but it turned out to be a beautiful day. 

I had to work at the bar today but they over scheduled and I got cut about 3. Luckily, a man I know was there and he had a Butt Light and a Jameson lined up for me. I ended up having two Butt Lights and two shots because I felt like I had to buy him a round. Also luckily, I asked my boss to make my second beer (the one I paid for) my employee meal because I don't eat there. He thinks it's funny when I do that and gave it to me for free. I was very lucky today.

----------


## oyarde

Took Mrs O up to see the spots on Yellow wood lake where I caught all of my big fish at in my last tournament in the 90's , wind blowing about 25 MPH and about 40 degrees . Below normal of course because of the global cooling . Mrs O asked " what about global cooling deniers "? I told her she would see none today but if we did I had my Bow in the backseat .

----------


## oyarde

Sun came out for a minute . Hopefully it returns by May .

----------


## oyarde

Today I sawed up a large dead ash tree that fell over last storm on the west ridge . Then I rolled it down to a creek below . Then I threw them up on the bank from the creek so now I can just pull the wagon over with the tractor and load them . Danke did not stop by to help so now I have to drink all this bourbon by myself .

----------


## oyarde

Starting to rain again .

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are 52 and sunny tomorrow rain again Sunday .

----------


## Anti Globalist

High of 51 today.  Gonna wait a few hours till that happens so I can go outside and do cardio for an hour.

----------


## oyarde

The rains star again this evening . I have a load of fence to unload off the truck before that .

----------


## Anti Globalist

39 degrees right now and mostly sunny.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

I live with people where opening the window in the spring time when the pollen count is 12/12 is their idea of getting fresh air, so not looking forward to it.

----------


## oyarde

Cold , rained all night , rained all morning .

----------


## oyarde

I cleaned out a culvert today  with a pitchfork , all clogged up with leaves and sticks, had on a T shirt , flannel , sweatshirt and muh Dickies jacket . Global cooling .

----------


## oyarde

Fifty and sunny today after fourteen consecutive months of above avg cool and rain here in the primal rainforest in the Ohio River Valley ( my valley ). I have a lot of mud .

----------


## oyarde

Sixty and sunny today with a 20 mph breeze . Need a month of that to dry up around here . I took the Mrs to Edin Bourough  . Rain in the forecast now until Sunday .

----------


## Danke

I blame Oyarde for this:

----------


## oyarde

> I blame Oyarde for this:


It is raining cats & dogs here now , several inches. Temp is supposed to drop from 60 to 20 and snow in the morning .

----------


## oyarde

I am working on my taxes . Even though I did not pay any and will owe none I am including a bill to the IRS for my time to file so I should get a refund . What should I spend it on ?

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful sunny day but the pollen was terrible - the pollen count was around 2000. Every time you touch something outside, a pollen cloud poofs up.

----------


## oyarde

Up to 30 now with a 15 mph wind . I have a ditch to clean out so I will wait to lunch to get started . Three foot deep and wide drainage ditch completely filled in to the top with silt from this winters rains . That ditch has been there over a decade and never filled in before , with two years of record rainfall at least in there . Nothing like shoveling a bunch of frozen mud in swirling snow flurries , it is so exhilarating  and makes you happy it is spring in the global cooling rainforest in my Ohio River Valley . Hopefully some leftists will wander by and they will be useful , we can make candles from the fat .

----------


## Suzanimal

The weather is sunny, warm, and pollinated. I took the winter cover off the pool, got the water balanced, and turned on the heater. In a few days, I'll be marinating. 

*Disclaimer*
I didn't do any of that. I voluntold my sons to do it and they did it for me. They even cleaned and put away the winter cover and got out all my floats.

----------


## oyarde

I actually broke a sweat sawing down a dead tree on a steep hillside today . Thought about taking my sweatshirt off but then I would have had to haul it down with me too . I already had me , the saw and a tow strap and Danke was not here to hold my beer .

----------


## oyarde

I have a load of gravel coming after 5:00 . Due to global cooling , socialism , communism , negative energy , taxes and other godless acts I have had to fill in potholes and now plan to cover them up .

----------


## Danke

> I actually broke a sweat sawing down a dead tree on a steep hillside today . Thought about taking my sweatshirt off but then I would have had to haul it down with me too . I already had me , the saw and a tow strap and Danke was not here to hold my beer .


I was busy changing to summer tires from my winter tires on a couple of vehicles.

One lug nut was on real tight, could've used a hand if you weren't busy playing in the woods on your reservation.

----------


## oyarde

> I was busy changing to summer tires from my winter tires on a couple of vehicles.
> 
> One lug nut was on real tight, could've used a hand if you weren't busy playing in the woods on your reservation.


I have a nut splitter in the top drawer of my black bottom box just for that . If it will not come off with the three foot breaker bar I just crack them off and put a new one on when I am done and go by the auto parts store. Auto parts store is conveniently located within a couple blocks of the liquor store . Job like that is worth a cold 40 , I like to treat myself well .

----------


## oyarde

Pretty warm today but sprinkling  when I got up , sprinkling when I was on my way home from town and supposed to rain Sun.

----------


## oyarde

Pretty nice out today but looks like rain . Supposed to rain tomorrow .

----------


## Suzanimal

Yesterday's pollen count was over 6,000. According to the news, that's the highest it's been in 6 years. 



True pollen story...It was beautiful and warm so I decided to ride to work with the windows and the sunroof open. My nose was a little drippy from the pollen being so high but I didn't care. Anyway, I get to work and around my nostrils felt crusty so I check the mirror to see if I have boogers hanging and realized the pollen coming in the car attached to my moist nostrils and created a crusty pollen ring around my nose holes. I looked like I had been snorting pollen. That was kinda crazy.

----------


## oyarde

Raining here . We cannot huff pollen yet like Suzanimal, it has only been 60 or more and not rained maybe four days since Halloween . Global cooling .

----------


## oyarde

That extra 25 inches of rain in the past 15 months has been a pain in the ass here in the Ohio River Valley Forest Global Cooling zone . I am hoping some errant leftists will wander in as volunteers for human sacrifice to appease Dankes angry and wicked  norse gods  and restore my beautiful Land of Indians to its ordinary self .

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Yesterday's pollen count was over 6,000. According to the news, that's the highest it's been in 6 years. 
> 
> 
> 
> True pollen story...It was beautiful and warm so I decided to ride to work with the windows and the sunroof open. My nose was a little drippy from the pollen being so high but I didn't care. Anyway, I get to work and around my nostrils felt crusty so I check the mirror to see if I have boogers hanging and realized the pollen coming in the car attached to my moist nostrils and created a crusty pollen ring around my nose holes. I looked like I had been snorting pollen. That was kinda crazy.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Half a foot of snow today and last night.

In the 20s right now.

----------


## oyarde

Winter storms are coming , forming just north and east of Denver and will sweep all the way through Danke to Marquette . The Wendigos will be out hunting looking for weak souls. They are gleeful about the new global cooling providing extra weeks ea yr to search for prey . Those wicked , wretched , twisted souls like Danke that they seek abound in the cities of the northern hinterlands before canada .

----------


## oyarde

80 today with 35 mph winds , rain tonight and tomorrow

----------


## Anti Globalist

My brother has a friend who lives is Colorado where it was 82 degrees on Tuesday and 28 degrees on Wednesday.

----------


## oyarde

Cold , windy and driving sleet after inches of rain yesterday , today 50 and sunny but windy . Tomorrow and the next day are to be warm but really windy  then the rains start again .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Wasn't happy with that snow I got 2 days ago.

----------


## oyarde

Nice stiff 30 mph breeze today but it was warm .

----------


## oyarde

Looks like rain now Thurs & Fri .

----------


## oyarde

Probably haul a load of logs down today closer to the house for next winter . Maybe Danke will get some time off for Easter and help . If I get enough work done in the next nine days then I plan to go fishing .

----------


## AZJoe

Winter Road

----------


## oyarde

I hauled a load of logs today for next winter , they were cut last summer . Fri & Sat were so cold , inches of rain and windy it took me to today to thaw out . My Apple and Cherry trees are blooming , nothing yet from the pears & peaches . Last year was a complete total loss , inches of snow wiped out every blossom .

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## oyarde

rained a few inches here again last couple days , probably two inches or more ea month over avg for the past 16 months

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful day. I decided to do yard work and threw out my back moving a bag of mulch. Mr A was napping in a chair by the pool when I injured myself and ignored me when I was calling him for help. When I finally got back to the house, I squirted him with cold water from the hose. $#@!. He said he didn't realize I was hurt and thought I was just making noise because I saw a bug or a critter so he wasn't paying attention me. 

Not sure what the weather's going to be tomorrow but I have to work so it really doesn't matter. It's going to be a rough day if my back's not better because right now, I can't stand up straight.

----------


## oyarde

Raining again

----------


## Danke

> Beautiful day. I decided to do yard work and threw out my back moving a bag of mulch. Mr A was napping in a chair by the pool when I injured myself and ignored me when I was calling him for help. When I finally got back to the house, I squirted him with cold water from the hose. $#@!. He said he didn't realize I was hurt and thought I was just making noise because I saw a bug or a critter so he wasn't paying attention me. 
> 
> Not sure what the weather's going to be tomorrow but I have to work so it really doesn't matter. It's going to be a rough day if my back's not better because right now, I can't stand up straight.


Smart man.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6788681

----------


## Anti Globalist

Supposed to rain for the next few days here.

----------


## oyarde

Ya finally warmed up a little this afternoon and supposed to stay over 50 now , but rain every day .

----------


## oyarde

I will probably unload a load of logs Thurs and haul another load down on Thurs or Sat  .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Well the rain was supposed to stop today but it looks like its going to continue.

----------


## oyarde

Raining here .

----------


## oyarde

Raining . Hopefully Danke has moved his boat to just off the front step just in case .

----------


## oyarde

Finally quit raining so I had to spend the past two days mowing and weedeating here in the ohio river valley  rainforest . All this work makes me hungry , ribeyes night before last , shrimp tacos last night and some kind of taco lasagna tonight , Chinese will be Wed .

----------


## Anti Globalist

The high today was 75.  Supposed to rain again from Tuesday-Thursday.

----------


## oyarde

> The high today was 75.  Supposed to rain again from Tuesday-Thursday.


Ya , I just got the jungle beat back , but in a week it will be a foot high again .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Currently 45 degrees out right now. High is supposed to be 52.  Just another day in paradise.

----------


## oyarde

43 this morning , same and rain tomorrow .

----------


## oyarde

I still have heat lights on in the hen houses and on the chicks .

----------


## oyarde

I am going to mow my tank traps today . Might be able to go with a lighter jacket over the flannel .

----------


## Anti Globalist

68 degrees right now and the high today was 70.

----------


## oyarde

Just got in from the feed lot , it is a balmy 48 this morning , feeling much better.

----------


## Cloutio

This winter was colder, I think

----------


## oyarde

I did some plowing today . Big storm blowing in now .

----------


## oyarde

Effing hail .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Dark and gloomy today with a high of 52.

----------


## oyarde

Hot and 83 . 85 tomorrow .Went from winter to that , again.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Beautiful day today with a high of 83.

----------


## oyarde

84 and sunny out . I hauled down another load of logs on the trailer . I want to be ready to have plenty to split if it turns out to be a cold winter @Danke .

----------


## oyarde

I was mowing the tank traps today and it started raining , rained about all afternoon .

----------


## oyarde

Should be done planting everything by Fri morning . It did not rain today .

----------


## oyarde

I think it was about 48 today when I went out to the feed lot . My feet are wet and cold .

----------


## oyarde

Feels warmer than yesterday , almost 50 out . Now supposed to resume the over 80 & rain every day but Friday between now and Monday here in the Ohio River Valley rainforest .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Supposed to be in the high 70s and low 80s for the next 3 days.

----------


## TheTexan

A lot of climate change in this thread

----------


## oyarde

> A lot of climate change in this thread


Climate changes here twice a day on usual . Always has .

----------


## oyarde

> Supposed to be in the high 70s and low 80s for the next 3 days.


Probably rained about two inches  this morning . I drove up 31 to Franklin but I took 65 North to Edinburgh  first . It was raining so hard I could hardly see the guy in front of me who was driving about 40 . I was hoping I would not get rear ended . I was in the slow lane with my lights on contemplating pulling off when it finally cleared off a bit . It is so sticky out now it is like July . I have been in the woods digging .

----------


## Anti Globalist

My brother was telling me that he read an article yesterday and said it has been raining in Indiana for 17 days.

----------


## oyarde

I have a load of logs on the trailer to unload . I got most of my mowing done before it rained .

----------


## Anti Globalist

71 degrees right now.  Spend 5 hours helping my brother fix up a house he bought in Chicago.  One of the guys who works for him showed up drunk and told him hes not working today.  The guy was from Ukraine and hardly spoke any english.  He spend all night in his car while it was parked in the drive way.  When my brother told him to move his car he was so drunk he couldn't even back out properly.  Eventually he was able to back out and parked his car in front of a dead end.  He spent the rest of his time getting more drunk in his car.  My brother and I left the house around 2 and he had two other guys working on the house still.  An hour after we got home, he tried getting into the house but the two guys that were still there didn't let him in.  Then they proceeded to call the police and he got arrested.  Needless to say, my brother doesn't have to worry about him anymore.

----------


## oyarde

The humidity is high for this early in the year here in the Ohio River Valley rainforest .

----------


## Danke

> 84 and sunny out . I hauled down another load of logs on the trailer . I want to be ready to have plenty to split if it turns out to be a cold winter @Danke .


Planning way in advance.  The white man has finally been able to get through to the savages something besides their collecting nuts and berries.

----------


## oyarde

> Planning way in advance.  The white man has finally been able to get through to the savages something besides their collecting nuts and berries.


It is too early to collect nuts & berries but I still do that too . I am a hard worker .

----------


## oyarde

Not raining this morning , even the songbirds and chickens seem happy about it .

----------


## oyarde

More Thunderstorms in the forecast tonight and tomorrow night and back to work on Wed . Guess I better finish my three days of mowing and weedeating today . Last time I finished on Tue and started again  three days later . I am waiting a week this next time .

----------


## Anti Globalist

High 50s today with a low of 49.

----------


## oyarde

Rained a few inches this morning .

----------


## Suzanimal

It's $#@!ing hot.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> It's $#@!ing hot.


Now that is one of the most honest things I have seen shared on this board today. lol

----------


## Danke

> It's $#@!ing hot.



Leave it to Suzanimal to take a recent weather event and turn it into something sexual.   Disgusting.

----------


## oyarde

I gotta run down to the hometown of the 1924 Indy 500 winner later , might have some Martha and the Vandellas on the juke box .

----------


## specsaregood

> Leave it to Suzanimal to take a recent weather event and turn it into something sexual.   Disgusting.


Its hot and WET here.

----------


## oyarde

Rain everyday until Monday , I think it started on Tue , then on Mon. I have to start mowing again .

----------


## Suzanimal

Hotter than a hoochie coochie.

----------


## Anti Globalist

High 70s tomorrow followed by low 60s on Sunday.

----------


## oyarde

Got muh mowing done today , went fishing yesterday . My plan is to loaf a little on Tue. but I do have logs I should drag down while it is dry  to split this fall for firewood . Supposed to rain the next six days of the week again I think.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Low 80s tomorrow.

----------


## Suzanimal

The news is saying the clouds are smoke from a Canadian fire but I suspect oyarde had too much firewater and decided to send some smoke signals.

----------


## oyarde

> The news is saying the clouds are smoke from a Canadian fire but I suspect oyarde had too much firewater and decided to send some smoke signals.


Rained several inches here last evening in about a three hour span so , ya , pretty sure those clouds are not canadian smoke . I think they are bullshitting you all .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Rained several inches here last evening in about a three hour span so , ya , pretty sure those clouds are not canadian smoke . *I think they are bullshitting you all .*


I didn't fall for it. Turns out they were probably just clouds because it's raining today.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like 7 inches last evening . Creek came over my bridge but my newest repairs held pretty good . I think a day of shoveling and rock stacking will get me back good until next spring hopefully . It usually takes 9 - 11 inches to get over my bridge but the ground has been wet for 29 months at least , I am losing count .

----------


## oyarde

All done , used my last bags of cement , maybe Danke will bring me some and a bottle of 100 proof bourbon . I have the 'ol Tens unit on the bad nerve in my left shoulder and a cold beer , switched out of my sweat soaked Dickies T for a nice clean one . going to stay in my leather chair the rest of the evening . Pork chops cooking in mushroom gravy now ,

----------


## oyarde

Duplicate

----------


## oyarde

Raining again . Probably 27  to 30 inches over avg in the past 17 months if I had to guess .

----------


## Anti Globalist

High will be 73 tomorrow.

----------


## Suzanimal

Drizzled yesterday. Mr A brought Buffalo Bills player Tony Greene (retired) over for lunch yesterday. He looks amazing for his age, btw. Cool guy. We had a good time. Then my girlfriend came over and she got hammered. I only had one beer and one shot but she went down on my tequila like a fat kid on a seesaw. It was good tequila. Some fancy stuff Mr A brought home. When she went to the bathroom, Mr A hid it because he didn't want her to get too drunk. He's a nice man. I was just going to let her drink the whole bottle, lol. 

Nice steady rain this morning...I tried to get Mr A up but he wanted to sleep in so I'm just sitting on the porch enjoying the cool wet air. It's nice after the heatwave.

----------


## specsaregood

> Then my girlfriend came over and she got hammered. I only had one beer and one shot but she went down on my tequila like a fat kid on a seesaw. It was good tequila. Some fancy stuff Mr A brought home. When she went to the bathroom, Mr A hid it because he didn't want her to get too drunk. He's a nice man. *I was just going to let her drink the whole bottle, lol.*


Why did you want your friend to get pregnant?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Why did you want your friend to get pregnant?


She had a hysterectomy. I doubt even tequila could get her knocked up.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy all day tomorrow with a high of 77.

----------


## oyarde

Rain tonight and the rest of weekend .

----------


## oyarde

It is so wet here it reminds me of southeast asia or the amazon.

----------


## Suzanimal

Georgia weather pattern

Pours down rain for a few hours
Sun comes out for 1 hour and it feels like a sauna outside and then it rains again...

My hair is a wreck. I fix it up and it falls flat on top and gets frizzy on the sides. Pisses me off. I like my hair big all over. I give up. I'm just going to put it all up in my hair tribble until we get a break in the humidity.

----------


## Anti Globalist

62 right now with a high of 72.

----------


## oyarde

I think Wed through Sun was 12 inches of rain here. Tomorrow I have to try and mow .

----------


## oyarde

Tue through Fri nights back in the low 50's here in the primal rainforest .

----------


## Anti Globalist

71 right now with a high of 79.  Going to be sunny for most of the day.

----------


## oyarde

Finally some sun . Everything still wet but I mowed anyway .

----------


## Suzanimal

It's suppose to be cloudy with a high of only 71 today.

It wasn't very warm yesterday, either. Mr A tried to get me in the pool but I just sat on the side and kept him company whilst he fished all the dead bugs out of it. I found a dead frog in the skimmer basket.

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful day.

I'm glad I don't live in CA. where I have to worry about the climate giving me the bubonic plague.

----------


## oyarde

High 66 today with a brisk 30 mph wind , low 48 tonight here in the cooling zone . More rains coming this weekend is the forecast .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mid 50s right now with a high of 63.

----------


## oyarde

Probably going to get out a pair of my wool socks . Had my flannel shirt on since I got out of the shower today .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Been in the low to high 70s all day.

----------


## oyarde

Raining again . Rain tomorrow . I am going to an auction to look at a sprayer . Guess I should take muh rain jacket . I think I have had it since the early 90's it is starting to fall apart . Maybe Danke will get me one .

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful day.

I worked until 6 and then I had a beer and a shot with a regular who's dad died a few weeks ago. He was alone and I couldn't let him drink alone.

----------


## oyarde

Raining again .

----------


## Suzanimal

Sunny. I have to work tonight. There's a big party of 25 coming in the bar at 7 pm. Apparently, it's some kind of funeral after party.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy right now.  Not supposed to rain until the afternoon.

----------


## oyarde

I am not even checking the rain gauge and am calling two inches of rain today . Should be within a 1/4 inch . Got soaked to the bone for hours but bought a sprayer at the auction today , also  picked up a wheel barrow , standard tap & die set , two half inch drive sets  , a bottle jack , three gallons of anti freeze , a gallon of weed killer , bottle of jack oil , gallon of bug killer , gallon of Bar & chain oil , three pipe wrenches , 16" pair of Channelocks , two gear pullers , some rasps , a tea pot , a childrens toy sewing machine , a desk lamp , 2 1/2 gallon old style gas can , small shop vac ,  two suitcases  and got out for 147.00 . The sprayer was worth that , I can pull it behind my tractor . Hopefully Danke will lend me some cash to go towards my sprayer . I checked to see if he had one he was not using , but no luck .

----------


## oyarde

Rain forecast Sun , Mon , Tue & Wed also.

----------


## oyarde

I say up to four inches of rain now for today .

----------


## Anti Globalist

This rain needs to stop.  Its literally rained for most of the week for the past few weeks.

----------


## Anti Globalist

56 right now.  The high for today is 65.

----------


## oyarde

Rain this afternoon , thunderstorms tonight , rain in the forecast the next ten days which will be 16 days in a row I think . Hard to tell , losing count .Avg is well over an inch a day this month.

----------


## oyarde

> 56 right now.  The high for today is 65.


Here will kick global cooling deniers in the balls .

----------


## oyarde

Finished my second round of bridge repairs this yr today . Ready for the next round of storms tonight .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Supposed to rain for the next four days.

----------


## oyarde

Raining , but I did manage to get half the ditch mowed . Nobby front tractor tires flipping muddy water right into the air it is so wet, back tires leaving a nice streak of mud on my nice lawn .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny right now.  Isn't supposed to rain until 4.

----------


## oyarde

A few more inches of rain today .

----------


## Suzanimal

Yesterday it would be sunny for an hour and then pour down rain for 10 minutes and then you could watch the street smoke for 15 minutes when the sun came back out. The devil even beat his wife a few times. (My granny used to tell me that's what was happening when the sun was shining and it was raining at the same time)

Today, we have a 60% chance of rain.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Dark and gloomy out right now.

----------


## oyarde

I was going to try and mow some in the wet today but by noon it was raining again .

----------


## Suzanimal

Hot and sunny. I spent most of the day in the pool. I finally got the solar cover bagged up (it's been piled up in the garage) and put away and loaded up a bunch of junk to donate. Mr A started trying to pull stuff outta my junk pile but I made him go away. That man is a pack rat. He tried to pick out some hoses that came with our new pool pump. We don't use hoses and we will never use hoses - our system has to be hard piped. He also tried to pull out the kids old broken air soft guns. WTF is wrong with that man? He's going to have a cow when I start going through his stuff. He likes to buy toilet flaps. He's concerned we're going to have a toilet flap emergency in all of our bathrooms at the same time when all the stores are closed.

----------


## oyarde

Raining out , rain is the forecast through Tue . I am thinking that will be around 25 consecutive days or so .

----------


## oyarde

Raining of course .Put on my ol' rotting 1980's rain jacket and went to the dump . then got a chainsaw and cut a tree that had slid down a hillside into a state highway. Wish I knew where to get a rainjacket just like this one . I cannot remember but think I got it out of a Herters catalog on clearance . It has two outside pockets which are just big enough for your hands or a box of 12 Ga shells ea . I used it for fishing in the rain and duck hunting mostly . I caught a lot of big Crappie and took a lot of Wood Ducks for the table in that jacket . It is insulated with something like a quilted field jacket liner , I do not know the brand because the tag is faded out to plain white It has an old style camo pattern like WW II or a Marsh land camo .

----------


## oyarde

Not raining yet . might go down to the flea market if Mrs O will give me some of my change back from the 30.00 I gave her yesterday to get me a small box of drywall screws .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rained for a few minutes when I was helping out my bro at a house hes renovating.

----------


## oyarde

Big storm blew in today , rain Mon through Thurs is the forecast , I think by Friday it would make 28 days in a row with many more to come  but I have lost count .

----------


## oyarde

Extended forecast is showing 20 to 40 percent chance of rain every day from Wed through July 7 with 80 percent tonight . 90 percent tomorrow  . I am mowing on Tue regardless. Looks like we will be at 40 days of consecutive rain by Jul 7 or something . Maybe this is how it was in the Jurassic .

----------


## oyarde

Rained a lot this morning but I did get my hair trimmed up a bit . Maybe Danke would get me a nice pair of scissors .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rained a bit here and there was only lasted a few minutes.

----------


## oyarde

Rained yesterday , last night , could resume tomorrow so I will be doing some mowing later today . I will be happy to be in the sunshine .

----------


## oyarde

Everything still squishes when you step on it but sunny all day for the first time this month . I needed to get muh sprayer out but ran out of daylight . Did get all the mowing done and put up a new light fixture  on the back porch , not sure why we need three but Mrs O is crazy so it is best to just humor her . Put up a new blind in her office . Not sure how she broke the other one but she could break an anvil .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Gonna be in the 80s for the rest of the week.

----------


## Anti Globalist

High was 88 today.

----------


## Anti Globalist

A huge storm came in around 9 pm last night.  Woke up to see both of my trash cans in my backyard.  The neighbors across from me had their big evergreen tree uprooted and the neighbors to the right of me had one of their trees get knocked down.

----------


## Suzanimal

I've been off for the past few days and it's been so cloudy I couldn't enjoy the pool. Of course, the sun came out this afternoon and I have to work in the morning. I'm excited to start my new schedule next week. I'm only going to work Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. Either Friday or Saturday (maybe both) will be night shifts. 

Mr A's car died and he's commandeered mine so I'm back in the van for the moment. We're looking for me a car and I have my eye on a convertible. It's a Toyota Solara in pearl white. Sweet. I took it for a test drive and I thought I looked pretty cute in it but Mr A told me to think it over. He's worried I won't be able to see out of it with the top up but if I really wanted it, I could buy it. I'm going to decide by Monday and go get it.

----------


## Danke

> I've been off for the past few days and it's been so cloudy I couldn't enjoy the pool. Of course, the sun came out this afternoon and I have to work in the morning. I'm excited to start my new schedule next week. I'm only going to work Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. Either Friday or Saturday (maybe both) will be night shifts. 
> 
> Mr A's car died and he's commandeered mine so I'm back in the van for the moment. We're looking for me a car and I have my eye on a convertible. It's a Toyota Solara in pearl white. Sweet. I took it for a test drive and I thought I looked pretty cute in it but Mr A told me to think it over. He's worried I won't be able to see out of it with the top up but if I really wanted it, I could buy it. I'm going to decide by Monday and go get it.


Just bike to work, or get a motorized moped.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Just bike to work, or get a motorized moped.


I would look much cuter in the convertible. 

True story. I thought of you when I was car searching. I wasn't really sure what I wanted but I like white cars so I searched Craigslist and filtered to white to see what was out there. Anyway, I came across an ice cream truck and thought of you. It was only 3,000.00 AND it came with all the ice cream the man hadn't sold. 

It was hot and sunny today. I had to work but I don't have to work until 5 tomorrow so I'm hoping the sun comes back and I can get in the pool.

----------


## Anti Globalist

80 degrees right now and the high will be 83.

----------


## oyarde

> I would look much cuter in the convertible. 
> 
> True story. I thought of you when I was car searching. I wasn't really sure what I wanted but I like white cars so I searched Craigslist and filtered to white to see what was out there. Anyway, I came across an ice cream truck and thought of you. It was only 3,000.00 AND it came with all the ice cream the man hadn't sold. 
> 
> It was hot and sunny today. I had to work but I don't have to work until 5 tomorrow so I'm hoping the sun comes back and I can get in the pool.


You are going to look very , very good in the convertible.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> I would look much cuter in the convertible. 
> 
> True story. I thought of you when I was car searching. I wasn't really sure what I wanted but I like white cars so I searched Craigslist and filtered to white to see what was out there. Anyway, I came across an ice cream truck and thought of you. It was only 3,000.00 AND it came with all the ice cream the man hadn't sold. 
> 
> It was hot and sunny today. I had to work but I don't have to work until 5 tomorrow so I'm hoping the sun comes back and I can get in the pool.


White cars?  You have something against black cars?

----------


## oyarde

I came back to the farm to do some work around 4 pm , started raining .

----------


## oyarde

Electric out by nightfall .

----------


## oyarde

Two inches of rain yesterday before the power went out .

----------


## Suzanimal

Sunny and hot. I spent a few hours in the pool, did some laundry, and put a meatloaf in the fridge to cook for Mr A for dinner tomorrow. He's gonna be bummed when he figures out it's a turkey loaf. I would've used beef but we didn't have any and today is my first week of only working weekends and I didn't want to leave the house. Mr A is at Men's Club tonight.

I also did a little online shopping. A dress I've had my eye on FINALLY went on sale and I also bought some heels to go with it. I think I have a bag to match.

I'm so excited.

----------


## Anti Globalist

High was 88 today.

----------


## Anti Globalist

82 out right now and the high will be 90.

----------


## Suzanimal

In the 90's and sunny. Mr A promised he'd come home early and drink beer in the pool with me.

----------


## oyarde

Fifty percent chance of rain every day . Guy I used to work with asked me today what that means , I said it is going to rain . Ir did , poured this afternoon .

----------


## Suzanimal

“The air was oppressive even in the early morning hour, hot with the scorching promise of a noon of glaring blue sky and pitiless bronze sun.”
— Margaret Mitchell, Gone With the Wind

----------


## Anti Globalist

The high was 88 today.  Rain was in the forecast but it never ended up happening.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like a storm blowing in .

----------


## Anti Globalist

High was 92 yesterday.

----------


## oyarde

Stormed this afternoon . Got a rainbow though .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Had a light rain at about 2 pm.

----------


## oyarde

Rained last night , looks like rain again .

----------


## Anti Globalist

72 right now and the high for today will be 81.

----------


## Anti Globalist

73 right now and the high later today will be 87.

----------


## Suzanimal

Partly cloudy.

Mr A is working on the weed wacker. He just called it a $#@!. I figure it must be going well because he hasn't called it a $#@!ing whore yet.

----------


## oyarde

Day before yesterday it stormed hard , been wet & sticky since . Hot today looks like Hot Tomorrow & Sat then rain on Sun. Hopefully Danke puts a case of beer in my garage fridge by Sat morning .

----------


## Anti Globalist

The high will be 98 today.

----------


## oyarde

Warm spell should end Sun , rain then 80 on Mon .

----------


## Anti Globalist

High will be 72 today.

----------


## oyarde

Probably was 94 by noon . I  changed the oil in the F 150 , went through muh new tire pile , no luck , I need a couple 255 70 R17's and all I came up with were 65's and 75's so I need to get a couple tires in the morning , I have a leaky valve stem on one of the tires on my sprayer so I took it off too. Had a flat yesterday  so I cleaned up that rim and put a little air in my spare . Looks like I have three tires though that will fit the Mrs.'s SUV so I won't have to ask Danke to loan me any money on those when the time comes . He should have enough to buy me a drink then .

----------


## Anti Globalist

The high for tomorrow will be 73.

----------


## oyarde

59 this morning .. Six more weeks to wood splitting time

----------


## heavenlyboy34

super-sunny and 98 now, headed to 103, scattered storms today in the valley.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Gonna be in the 80s for the next five days.

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful weather. It's a little hot to have the top down but I don't care, I just crank up the a/c. Mr A thinks it's ridiculous to ride around with the top down and the a/c blasting but that's because he's old and stuffy and cares about gas mileage. He needs to learn to live a little.

----------


## oyarde

Been beautiful all week , first whole week of the year I think .

----------


## Suzanimal

Hotter than a hoochie coochie.

I just noticed Alan Jackson sniffs his armpit @ 1:39.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Currently 83 right now and the high for today will be 86.

----------


## oyarde

Beautiful day , on the way home I stopped at a yard sale  and bought an old one inch wood chisel with  wood handle , two boxes of Remington 20 Ga slugs , two boxes of Federal  12 Ga , slugs , a box of .17 Cal Hornady , a box of Winchester 9MM  and a box of Winchester 3 inch #6 Turkey loads , in a 28 FRN's .

----------


## Anti Globalist

High for today will be 90.

----------


## Suzanimal

It looks sunny now but it's suppose to be partly cloudy today. I hope it clouds over because I want to wash and wax my ride today.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Currently its looking like its going to rain.

----------


## Suzanimal

Sunny and in the 90's. I have a to-do list but I'll probably abandon it and just drink beer in the pool. I just peeked in the beer fridge and noticed I have about 5 kinds of beer in there and none of them are skunky. I would not do well under socialism. 

Select 55
Tecate
Miller High Life
Mich Ultra
Maduro Brown Ale
and a vanilla porter from Breckenridge Brewery

I also have a bottle of White Zin, diet tonic water for my vodka tonics, and some Nature's Twist Orange Drink in there

----------


## FunkBuddha

> Miller High Life


"The Champagne of Beers"

Haven't had that in a loooong time. I might get several of those for hump-day beer night.

----------


## Suzanimal

> "The Champagne of Beers"
> 
> Haven't had that in a loooong time. I might get several of those for hump-day beer night.


It's strong for me but it's the only American Lager Mr A will drink. He says it tastes like beer and it's refreshing on hot days when the stouts and porters he generally prefers are too heavy. I drink Select 55 or Miller 64 - whichever I find in a can (I don't allow bottled beer in the summer because of the pool) and the others are random leftovers people have brought over and left.

----------


## devil21

@oyarde
Any good suggestions, that do not involve electric fencing, guns or traps, for repelling raccoons from sweet corn plants?  Dunno if this is in your range of experience but thought I'd ask.

Anyone else is free to answer as well.  I have picked up some suggestions online but want real world experiences if possible.

----------


## oyarde

> @oyarde
> Any good suggestions, that do not involve electric fencing, guns or traps, for repelling raccoons from sweet corn plants?  Dunno if this is in your range of experience but thought I'd ask.
> 
> Anyone else is free to answer as well.  I have picked up some suggestions online but want real world experiences if possible.


I just bait a couple leg traps with cracked corn at dusk and take a .22  out in the morning and give them one in the head . I usually have to bury about four before it stops ea year .It can be more  It goes quickly though .I buy my traps at the local farm store ( Rural King ) , under 7.00 ea if I recall  .I do not remember the brand name and have them all lent out to a neighbor but they are great Usually two at a time . I take a 5/16 wr and loosen the pan trigger just a hair . I do not leave them set during the day .

----------


## Anti Globalist

High for today was 74.

----------


## oyarde

I hauled a couple loads of logs today . Preparation for the global cooling .

----------


## devil21

> I just bait a couple leg traps with cracked corn at dusk and take a .22  out in the morning and give them one in the head . I usually have to bury about four before it stops ea year .It can be more  It goes quickly though .I buy my traps at the local farm store ( Rural King ) , under 7.00 ea if I recall  .I do not remember the brand name and have them all lent out to a neighbor but they are great Usually two at a time . I take a 5/16 wr and loosen the pan trigger just a hair . I do not leave them set during the day .


Ok so the answer is no, then.  Thanks for the reply.

----------


## oyarde

> Ok so the answer is no, then.  Thanks for the reply.


I know a couple guys in the area that use a air cannon on a timer for a loud report but I have no idea if they work . They do not run it at night and you would have to with coons . I always figured it would work for birds .Fencing will not work . Good luck .

----------


## devil21

> I know a couple guys in the area that use a air cannon on a timer for a loud report but I have no idea if they work . They do not run it at night and you would have to with coons . I always figured it would work for birds .Fencing will not work . Good luck .


It's a small plot.  I spread wood ash around the corn stand perimeter, put some bowls of ammonia in the cornstalk area and put a cheap radio on NPR overnight at the corn stand.  No corn damage overnight for the first time in 4 nights.  Bastards took out about 15 plants total before. 

It was probably the NPR that kept them away

----------


## Anti Globalist

80 is going to be the high for tomorrow.

----------


## Suzanimal

The sun is moving in and out of the clouds. It's teasing my tan. Hopefully, it's still out when Mr A gets home from golf and we get to have our weekly post golf pool date before he does the honey do list I'm writing up for him.

Mr A's honey do list 

1) Polish my headlights (the headlights on my car are cloudy)
2) weed my garden (a few sweet gum trees keep popping up and he promised to dig them out)
3) insert the pole (I made some signs and he promised to put a pole in the ground to hang them from)

Mr A seems more willing to complete his list if I use double entendres.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Finally got the backhoe fixed today...will be able to finish spreading stone and push back some of the forest growth.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> @oyarde
> Any good suggestions, that do not involve electric fencing, guns or traps, for repelling raccoons from sweet corn plants?  Dunno if this is in your range of experience but thought I'd ask.
> 
> Anyone else is free to answer as well.  I have picked up some suggestions online but want real world experiences if possible.


Is your aversion to traps and guns moral or legal?

Because honestly, the best way is to trap and kill until there are no more.

----------


## devil21

> Is your aversion to traps and guns moral or legal?
> 
> Because honestly, the best way is to trap and kill until there are no more.


I don't have any guns and shooting inside corporate city limits is illegal, any way.  Not having trigger happy policy enforcement officers at my door is, as you know very well, something to strive for. Plus, the lady wouldn't tolerate any violent methods so there's that.  

I ended up harvesting what was close to ready since other methods I detailed only deterred them for a night.  A raccoon family can tear up a small corn stand surprisingly quickly, lost about 25 nice ears over 4 nights.  But I don't really blame the raccoons.  They've been tearing down tons of wooded acres around my property lately for $#@!ty new houses and my wooded acreage is turning into a wild animal sanctuary.

----------


## Anti Globalist

High for today will be 83.

----------


## Suzanimal

Mostly cloudy but no rain. 

I only work Friday, Saturday, and Sunday and whenever I go back after having 4 days off, I find something $#@!ed up. One of the dumb ass Hooters girls made a sign for the tip jar behind the bar that says, "Tips or Tits". WTF? I don't even understand how that would get you more tips. If I were a guy, I'd be like - I'll keep the tip and take the tits.

----------


## CoastieInColorado

It rained here in my area of Colorado today. Again. It's so green around here this year, too because of it, it looks surreal. Normally, it's mostly brown, even during the wet season. It normally only rains maybe once a month here, if that in the summer. We've had violent afternoon storms for the last 5 months near daily.

You can cross the Arkansas River behind me and barely get your knees wet most of the year. This year it's been at or near flood stage all year(7 whole feet).

55 at night, 105 during the day. Then again, in February I've seen it be 14 in the morning and 90 in the afternoon here.

The freeze came early last year and devastated the states outdoor marijuana harvests, I know we took a huge hit.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I don't have any guns and shooting inside corporate city limits is illegal, any way.  Not having trigger happy policy enforcement officers at my door is, as you know very well, something to strive for. Plus, the lady wouldn't tolerate any violent methods so there's that.  
> 
> I ended up harvesting what was close to ready since other methods I detailed only deterred them for a night.  A raccoon family can tear up a small corn stand surprisingly quickly, lost about 25 nice ears over 4 nights.  But I don't really blame the raccoons.  They've been tearing down tons of wooded acres around my property lately for $#@!ty new houses and my wooded acreage is turning into a wild animal sanctuary.


Ah, got it...well, here are some suggestions, my experience has been, with at least four of these; cayenne, ammonia, mothballs and Epsom salts, that they are pretty worthless, but YMMV.

https://survivallife.com/natural-raccoon-deterrents/

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Mostly cloudy but no rain. 
> 
> I only work Friday, Saturday, and Sunday and whenever I go back after having 4 days off, I find something $#@!ed up. One of the dumb ass Hooters girls made a sign for the tip jar behind the bar that says, "Tips or Tits". WTF? I don't even understand how that would get you more tips. If I were a guy, I'd be like - I'll keep the tip and take the tits.


Maybe she meant "Tips FOR Tits".

Bet she had a tattoo like this:

----------


## Suzanimal

> Maybe she meant "Tips FOR Tits".


Who knows? I suspect most of the girls I work with are functionally retarded. One of them gave herself a DIY nipple piercing and it got infected and she thought she had "nipple cancer". It never occurred to her that it could be her less than sanitary DIY nipple piercing. If she had done it drunk, I could excuse it but, believe it or not, she doesn't drink or do drugs. She does it all stone cold sober. o_O 

Another got leopard spot tattoos all around her face and neck. I don't think that's going to age well. As a matter of fact, all of them are covered in stupid tattoos and weird piercings and they all have gigantic tacky fingernails. As much as it pains me to quote Kim Kardashian, I use her line every time they ask about my tattoos(none)/piercings(one set and I only wear diamond or pearl studs)/nails(natural, neatly trimmed).








> Bet she had a tattoo like this:



Wouldn't doubt it for a second.

----------


## oyarde

> Mostly cloudy but no rain. 
> 
> I only work Friday, Saturday, and Sunday and whenever I go back after having 4 days off, I find something $#@!ed up. One of the dumb ass Hooters girls made a sign for the tip jar behind the bar that says, "Tips or Tits". WTF? I don't even understand how that would get you more tips. If I were a guy, I'd be like - I'll keep the tip and take the tits.


Fascinating , ask her how how many tits can a guy get if he does leave a tip .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Fascinating , ask her how how many tits can a guy get if he does leave a tip .


I'll ask but I think you only get tits if you don't tip. Kinda makes me wonder what their tits look like because Tips or Tits sounds like a threat.

----------


## oyarde

> I'll ask but I think you only get tits if you don't tip. Kinda makes me wonder what their tits look like because Tips or Tits sounds like a threat.


Like Trick or Treat ,  or the five legged cow at the fair side show .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Like Trick or Treat ,  or the five legged cow at the fair side show .


Exactly.

True fair story. Every year I took my kids to the Gwinnett County Fair and I always gave them 5.00 to spend (or keep). Anyway, when my oldest son was about 5 years old, he was obsessed with a freak show booth that advertised a beautiful woman with the body of a snake. He spent his money to go in and take a look and, after staring at her for a few minutes, loudly said "What a rip off! She was suppose to be beautiful."

----------


## oyarde

When I was about 15 I was working at this grocery . There was this really pretty girl who would come by and remind me every now and then that she was after me . She was only a few years older than I but had these long , saggy tits . I told her I did not care I would love them anyway . I think she appreciated my general lack of being a critic .

----------


## Suzanimal

> When I was about 15 I was working at this grocery . There was this really pretty girl who would come by and remind me every now and then that she was after me . She was only a few years older than I but had these long , saggy tits . I told her I did not care I would love them anyway . I think she appreciated my general lack of being a critic .


That was good of you. Mr A just brags that his tits are bigger than mine.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> That was good of you. Mr A just brags that his tits are bigger than mine.


A Husband should never have bigger tits than his wife.

----------


## Suzanimal

It was sprinkling this morning when I went to get my teeth cleaned but it looks like the sun has come out.

----------


## oyarde

Been pretty nice for a couple weeks now . Quite a bit better than the first 7 1/2 months of the yr .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Currently 87 degrees right now.  The high for today was 89.

----------


## Suzanimal

Suppose to be 90 and cloudy but no rain. I hate it when it's cloudy and there's no rain. WTF? Either rain or be sunny. 

Mr A took the day off and I'm hoping he will drive me around to run errands and take me out to dinner. I need to have a specific place in mind before we leave or he will take me to The Cook Out. It's disgusting but he loves it and it's right in the parking lot where I need to go. You get 5 greasy menu items for around 5.00 and you can upgrade your meal to include a milkshake for a $1 more. He orders us two meals with milkshakes and he eats everything except my bacon wrap and about half my milkshake. And whole time he talks about what a great deal it is and it annoys me because it takes him FOREVER to eat. Mr A can be a cheap ass and he's a very slow eater.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy right now but I think its supposed to clear up.

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful sunny morning. The weatherman said it was going to be cloudy today.

Yesterday, Mr A didn't take me to run the errands I wanted to do and he didn't take me out to eat. He ended up working on his tool cabinet. He did take me up to Lowes with him to pick up some screws but I couldn't convince him to take me out for 1.99 margaritas on the way home. He said he would do it today because yesterday was Tuesday and 1.99 margaritas are on Wednesday nights. I'm all messed up because he never takes Tuesday off. 

I couldn't even convince him to get in the pool and drink beer with me. I ended up having to hang out with my crazy ass neighbor. She came over and took a swim with me. Mr A can't stand her. He says she has the mentality of a 15 year old girl. Plus, he thinks it's creepy that she comes over here wearing itty bitty bikinis. We have a fair amount of teenage boys lurking around our pool in the summer and it's just inappropriate. I don't think that's what bothers him, though. She divorced her husband and has a 30 year old personal trainer, health nut boyfriend and I don't think he likes her giving me ideas about my divorce, lol. I told him he didn't have to worry. When I get my divorce, I will not get me a 30 year old personal trainer, health nut boyfriend. That man has my crazy ass neighbor rubbing Vicks vapor rub on her body and wrapping herself in saran wrap while she works out. That's $#@!ed up. I'd probably break out in a rash. Crazy ass.

----------


## Anti Globalist

85 out right now.  My weather app is telling me the high will be 86.

----------


## oyarde

> 85 out right now.  My weather app is telling me the high will be 86.


I checked my Indian Weather Rock . It said it is warm , pleasant and sunny .

----------


## CoastieInColorado

102 where I'm at in Colorado. At least there's no humidity, I don't miss that about Florida, at all.

----------


## Danke

Is this an aunt of @Suzanimal ?

----------


## Anti Globalist

69 out right now and the high for today will be 83.  That being said, I don't know what the humidity is like outside.

----------


## AntenelaG

I want to go to Canada for next Winter. They tell me that Manitoba is super ice cream. I'll see if I go there.

----------


## Danke

> I want to go to Canada for next Winter. They tell me that Manitoba is super ice cream. I'll see if I go there.


Can you confirm this @oyarde ?

----------


## oyarde

> Can you confirm this @oyarde ?


I have never gone to canada in winter  voluntarily or eaten ice cream in canada in winter . Just betweeen us , sounds kind of deranged .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I have never gone to canada in winter  voluntarily or eaten ice cream in canada in winter . Just betweeen us , sounds kind of deranged .


one of Danke's girls....

----------


## oyarde

> one of Danke's girls....


Ya , I had to ban her when she said she was a yankees fan .

----------


## Suzanimal

Partly cloudy with a bit of a hangover.

My old man regulars convinced me to go out with them after work yesterday. I was just going to have a few beers but Cookie showed up (that man likes to get me in trouble) and started buying me Irish Car Bombs.

----------


## Danke

> Pretty damn close.  My aunts (most of them are dead, now) were super foxes and would've been holding an alcoholic beverage (not potato chips). No man in his right mind would let a little rain and a tornader stop him from taking one of my drunk aunts out for some sausage.

----------


## oyarde

Mrs O had a yard sale yesterday and the day before with my friend Kevin who lives just down the road but across the county line . He has bought a new house other side of that county and pretty much moved in , less acres to look after. He was selling some things out of his barn  and four car garage he did not want to move . I was down there yesterday afternoon helping Mrs O  fold  up some tables . My friend went  and got a pizza . I told him I would pay for it and he said no he wanted to since Mrs O had been such a help to him . I said " Oh so this is like reparations " . He laughed and asked where I had heard of reparations . I said RPF's .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday I stripped and painted about a 1/4 of my old John Deere wagon . Next month will be time to start splitting wood . I have some log sections i might throw on the wagon .

----------


## Suzanimal

> 


There's only been one incestident in my family - that I know of. My whore cousin Georgia bumped uglies with a druggie cousin Darren. Druggie cousin was adopted so I'm not sure if that counts. My whore cousin was the first person to get me drunk. I spent the night at her house when I was 13 and she fixed me a bunch of gin and cokes. That was nasty. Tasted like Pine Sol. I only drank it because I wanted to be cool. Then I got hungry and ate a bunch of carrots and puked. It was a long time before I could eat raw carrots again and I still won't drink gin.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy out right now.  High for today will be 83.

----------


## oyarde

Cleaning out the chicken houses today . One more load of manure to go . Taking lunch break for steak burgers . Maybe Danke will stop by to help .

----------


## Danke

> Cleaning out the chicken houses today . One more load of manure to go . Taking lunch break for steak burgers . Maybe Danke will stop by to help .


Sorry, today is my day off. Call AF, he needs something to do besides posting here.

----------


## Suzanimal

Got up and in the 100’s today. It was hot as hades. Mr A took me to a craft beer (my favorite crafts) show at the Variety Playhouse in Little Five Points. I swear I that whole neighborhood smells like a horrible combination of pachouli oil, urine, and vomit. The heat didn’t help. 

The beer was great. My favorites were the vanilla and coffee stouts which isn’t surprising because most of the other beers were IPAs *gag*. I’m ready for the IPA trend to be over. Mr A was happy they had Fox BBQ cater. Fox is isn’t my favorite but they had stinky cheese trays with fancy candied figs that I couldn’t stop eating. I’m a great lover of stinky cheeses.

I have to admit, Mr A was impressive. He knows a lot about craft beers. I knew he liked them but I had no idea he was so knowledgeable about the techniques the different brewers use and peat and hops and barrels . The only thing I knew was was that Creature Comforts was out of Athens and I only knew that because the rep came in the bar when we put Tropicalia on draft and we chatted. CC Trop is a gross IPA loved by the redneck hipsters. Mr A tasted it and also thought it was gross.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Sorry, today is my day off. Call AF, he needs something to do besides posting here.


Worked on my daughter's car...welded up new exhaust hangers, fixed a short in the tailights, sealed some failed weatherstripping on the back window, changed the oil and polished out the hazing on the headlights.

So I was gainfully employed.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> There's only been one incestident in my family - that I know of. My whore cousin Georgia bumped uglies with a druggie cousin Darren. Druggie cousin was adopted so I'm not sure if that counts. My whore cousin was the first person to get me drunk. I spent the night at her house when I was 13 and she fixed me a bunch of gin and cokes. That was nasty. Tasted like Pine Sol. I only drank it because I wanted to be cool. Then I got hungry and ate a bunch of carrots and puked. It was a long time before I could eat raw carrots again and I still won't drink gin.


What about that water headed Uncle?

Or was he just creepy?

----------


## Suzanimal

> What about that water headed Uncle?
> 
> Or was he just creepy?


Only related by marriage. Definitely creepy but I'm not sure anyone got more than a feel from him. 

It rained really hard last night. We even lost power.

----------


## Anti Globalist

83 was the high for today.

----------


## Suzanimal

$#@!ing hot.

I had to go to a dumbass employee meeting this morning and Then I had to pick up my kids to go to the grocery store. I didnt have to pick them up but I dont like to load and unload groceries so I make them go. It was too hot to even buy a computer. Since I have to work the next few days, it looks like Im going to be on my phone or on Mr As computer - if hes at work. Im not supposed to be on it but I sneak on it when hes not here. His computer is fast as hell. I can have a lot of tabs open and play videos. I need one like his but a laptop because I like to sit outside.

----------


## Anti Globalist

High for today will be 77.

----------


## Danke

> $#@!ing hot.
> 
> I had to go to a dumbass employee meeting this morning and Then I had to pick up my kids to go to the grocery store. I didn’t have to pick them up but I don’t like to load and unload groceries so I make them go. It was too hot to even buy a computer. Since I have to work the next few days, it looks like I’m going to be on my phone or on Mr A’s computer - if he’s at work. I’m not supposed to be on it but I sneak on it when he’s not here. His computer is fast as hell. I can have a lot of tabs open and play videos. I need one like his but a laptop because I like to sit outside.


Language Please!

Keep my thread clean.  Thank You.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Language Please!
> 
> Keep my thread clean.  Thank You.


$#@!ing h*t (better?) again today.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Felt like crap yesterday and today.  Stuffy nose, itchy throat, etc.  Took some allergy relief when I got up 40 minutes ago so hopefully I'll feel much better in a couple hours.

72 currently and the high for today will be 78.

----------


## oyarde

> Felt like crap yesterday and today.  Stuffy nose, itchy throat, etc.  Took some allergy relief when I got up 40 minutes ago so hopefully I'll feel much better in a couple hours.
> 
> 72 currently and the high for today will be 78.


Try 1 claritin and two shots of Knob Creek and then a beer.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Thunderstorm is going on right now.  It started at 7 am and is supposed to be done by the afternoon.

----------


## Suzanimal

We had a lot of thunder and wind last night but no rain. Tonight we got some rain and I heard a tree fall at the back of our property. 

Since losing the craptop I’ve gotten addicted to iPhone games. I was annoying mr a playing my game while he was trying to watch tv. Maybe if I bug him enough, he’ll buy me a computer.

----------


## Suzanimal

We had a lot of thunder and wind last night but no rain. Tonight we got some rain and I heard a tree fall at the back of our property. 

Since losing the craptop Ive gotten addicted to iPhone games. I was annoying mr a playing my game while he was trying to watch tv. Maybe if I bug him enough, hell buy me a computer.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy out right now and its supposed to rain within the next couple hours.

----------


## oyarde

I was in the Indian Territory and North Texas for most of the past week . 100 every day I think . Got into The Land of Indians last night right after a storm blew in and it was in the 70's .

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful day. I’m planning on riding out mama animal’s house and we’re going shopping and having dinner. She wants to eat at this fancy Mexican joint near her house. The food’s good but it’s expensive and my mom is a master of disappearing when the bill comes. She always orders the most expensive thing on the menu, too. It’s annoying because she barely eats. I swear the woman barley weighs 100 l swear and 90% of her diet is pink wine and high blood pressure medication. How does someone who drinks that much have high blood pressure? 

She’s going to be happy because I’m surprising her with a new pair of cute shoes. I hope they fit her. She wears a 1/2 size smaller than me so I usually try them on and if I can get them on but they’re a tad too tight then they fit her but it’s summer and she keeps her toenails long because she has short toes and she thinks they look better in sandals when they’re long. They don’t. They look weird as hell. She gets mad when I tease her but she bitches that her close toe shoes don’t fit and doesn’t seem to get that it’s because she has crazy ass toenails. O_o

----------


## Anti Globalist

Around 10 PM last night I hear my cats growling.  This didn't surprise me as they both growl at each other whenever they are about to fight.  I turn my head to see where the cats were and I noticed they were growling at something on the back porch.  I turn the lights on to see what they were looking at and there was a black cat laying down in front of the back door, trolling both my cats.  The cat had a purple collar around its neck so it wasn't a stray.  Had to go out a few times to chase the cat away but it kept coming back to the door.  It even started walking towards the door and one of my cats attacked the door trying to get to the cat.  I had seen the cat a lot the past few months but never laying out on my back porch.  Eventually after an hour the cat stopped and probably went back home.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Around 10 PM last night I hear my cats growling.  This didn't surprise me as they both growl at each other whenever they are about to fight.  I turn my head to see where the cats were and I noticed they were growling at something on the back porch.  I turn the lights on to see what they were looking at and there was a black cat laying down in front of the back door, trolling both my cats.  The cat had a purple collar around its neck so it wasn't a stray.  Had to go out a few times to chase the cat away but it kept coming back to the door.  It even started walking towards the door and one of my cats attacked the door trying to get to the cat.  I had seen the cat a lot the past few months but never laying out on my back porch.  Eventually after an hour the cat stopped and probably went back home.


Brian Setzer

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful day.

I was right. Moms toenails were ghetto, af. When we got to the expensive Mexican restaurant, I went to the ladies rom and my mom accidentally ordered me a pitcher of margaritas instead of just one. We got a little buzzed and she kept calling my phone at the mall when we were shopping. I was standing right there but she thought she was lost. I told her not to worry, I wouldnt let a stranger take her drunk ass and if they did, Id put out a Matti s Call for her. I wasnt looking for anything but I take her because she cant see sizes and she trusts me to tell her if something makes her ass look sad. Poor pocket placement on jeans can give you sad ass if youre not careful. She ended up going for jeans but bought a pair of old lady comfort shoes and a pair of sparkly Booties to wear dancing and gambling this winter. I hate to tell her but those shoes arent going to fit when she cuts those creepy ass toenails.

----------


## oyarde

I cut my toe nails today because I did not want to be ghetto. Plus with the coming global cooling  I will be wearing muh wool socks more and I  cannot risk bog toe nail holes in the ends of those .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I cut my toe nails today because I did not want to be ghetto. Plus with the coming global cooling  I will be wearing muh wool socks more and I  cannot risk bog toe nail holes in the ends of those .


Yours probably don't qualify as ghetto -just a bit gross. My mom's are professionally manicured and painted - imagine those long fake fingernails on someones toes. 

80% chance of global precipitation today

I am working and have a 100% chance of being salty. I have to work with Sarah today. All my regulars will just sit and talk about her titties. These guys will sit at the bar for three hours and talk about nothing but this girl's titties. I've run out of things to say about them and they think I'm jealous because I get bored talking about them but I'm actually not. I would've liked them when I was younger but I'm glad I don't have them now. I've seen what DDD's look like at 50. I don't even wear a bra and no one notices.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Yours probably don't qualify as ghetto -just a bit gross. My mom's are professionally manicured and painted - imagine those long fake fingernails on someones toes. 
> 
> 80% chance of global precipitation today
> 
> I am working and have a 100% chance of being salty. I have to work with Sarah today. *All my regulars will just sit and talk about her titties. These guys will sit at the bar for three hours and talk about nothing but this girl's titties.* I've run out of things to say about them and they think I'm jealous because I get bored talking about them but I'm actually not. I would've liked them when I was younger but I'm glad I don't have them now. I've seen what DDD's look like at 50. I don't even wear a bra and no one notices.


Pics or GTFO.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I cut my toe nails today because I did not want to be ghetto. Plus with the coming global cooling  I will be wearing muh wool socks more and I  cannot risk bog toe nail holes in the ends of those .


Yah...I did the same.

LoL at "bog toe"

Yup, that's me.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Pics or GTFO.


Of guys talking about titties?

Her parents came in today and they told me she (hot tittie girl) talks about me all the time and says how funny I am. I thought that was sweet but the bar guys says she has the gay for me and they will pay to watch. She doesn't have the gay. She's just really sweet and dumb. True story. I asked her to run to the back of the bar by the pool tables and get me some quarters from the change machine. So she goes back there and we watched her for a good 5 minutes try to stick those dollar bills in the ATM. She came back and asked if she was suppose to stick the bills in and I was like, yeah and she says she thinks it's broken and I told her to try the change machine. Like magic, it worked. This girl graduated from Ole Miss with a marketing degree. o_O


Lightening strike at PGA tour.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Pretty cool out right now at 64 degrees.

----------


## Suzanimal

Cloudy with a high of only 79. 

I have to go to werk today. Three days a week might be too much. On Friday morning I'm excited to go to work but by Sunday, I hate people again. Maybe I should just work Saturday and Sunday.

----------


## Anti Globalist

76 right now and the high for today will be 79.  Just got back from the gym for taking a week off since I didn't feel well for a couple days.  Ended up doing legs.  Now they'll be sore for at least 4-5 days since thats usually the case whenever I go a week without training them.

----------


## Suzanimal

It barely got to 80 today and it was overcast so it felt really cool outside. Nice break from the humid heat we've been having.

So, lemme tell ya what I found at work today. I'm sweeping around the claw machine and golf game back by the dart boards and I found a giant purple dildo. WTF?  Took it out on the patio and took pics of it so if anyone wants a dick pic (@RJB     @Dr.3D       @Danke ) pm me.


Edit: Why isn't the mention working for RJB? Has he still got me blocked?

----------


## oyarde

> It barely got to 80 today and it was overcast so it felt really cool outside. Nice break from the humid heat we've been having.
> 
> So, lemme tell ya what I found at work today. I'm sweeping around the claw machine and golf game back by the dart boards and I found a giant purple dildo. WTF?  Took it out on the patio and took pics of it so if anyone wants a dick pic (@RJB     @Dr.3D       @Danke ) pm me.
> 
> 
> Edit: Why isn't the mention working for RJB? Has he still got me blocked?


Nothing works for RJB he has been reported missing .

----------


## oyarde

Today I pressure washed the East side of the outbuilding , the East and North side of the cottage in the woods . Took me about six hours . I am getting a little old to be on a ladder for 6 hours .

----------


## euphemia

Rest, ice, medicate.  That’s what you do after knee replacement.

----------


## oyarde

> Rest, ice, medicate.  That’s what you do after knee replacement.


I wish you a good recovery .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy right now with it currently being 66 degrees.  50% chance of rain starting at 10.

----------


## oyarde

I was going to haul some logs today , but it has been raining cats & dogs , supposed to until Wed.

----------


## Suzanimal

Cloudy and a high of only 81. Sweet!

I'm headed out to a Craft Beer & Liquor event and then we have tickets to see a soccer game. Atlanta United is playing Minnesota United. I bet Danke will be in the $#@!ty seats near those crazy club fans with the horns, lol. I will be living it up in a luxury suite in the Gullwing Club. He better not try to tell security he knows me and pass off one of his cheap ass fake RPF business cards.

----------


## oyarde

Raining again . I should have gotten Danke to take me to the game .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Currently 78 degrees right now and the high for today will be 80.

----------


## oyarde

I went ahead and cut up a load of Oak logs and loaded them on the trailer in the rain . Now that we live in the new Ohio River Valley global cooling rain forest I did notice by looking at my yearly summary from the electric co that my monthly bills have evened out . Lowered cost this year and according to my last three monthly summarizations I am only using 1346.00 , 1360.00 and 1370.00 dollars more per yr than the most efficient homes in my area . Those unwashed barbarians must be huddled around a candle eating raw hot dogs or live in a house not thrown up by a farmer in the 20's - 50's with little insulation .

----------


## Suzanimal

Suzanimal United beat Danke United. 

I think it’s pretty cute that our cheering section has a big ass peach and white flag that says, Bless Your Heart in giant letters. The cheer kinda sucks, though. It goes A *pause* T *pause* L *pause* then you just repeating it faster. I think the cheer group got drunk and gave up before they were finished.

----------


## Danke

On and off rain today (yesterday now) and I fixed the tread on one of the bolt holes for the transmission pan that I dropped to clean and change the filter (wish they would make those external, like on some cars).

I must have over torqued the nuts, leaks now.  Frick.  Will smother the gasket with RTV tomorrow and see if that stops the leaking.  Wish Oyarde wasn’t so lazy, I could use a hand.  Maybe the drunk slut is available.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Of guys talking about titties?
> 
> Her parents came in today and they told me she (hot tittie girl) talks about me all the time and says how funny I am.


Of hot tittie girl.




> So, lemme tell ya what I found at work today. I'm sweeping around the claw machine and golf game back by the dart boards and I found a giant purple dildo. WTF? Took it out on the patio and took pics of it so if anyone wants a dick pic (@RJB @Dr.3D @Danke ) pm me.


See, I never get included in the fun...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> On and off rain today (yesterday now) and I fixed the tread on one of the bolt holes for the transmission pan that I dropped to clean and change the filter (wish they would make those external, like on some cars).
> 
> I must have over torqued the nuts, leaks now.  Frick.  Will smother the gasket with RTV tomorrow and see if that stops the leaking.  Wish Oyarde wasn’t so lazy, I could use a hand.  Maybe the drunk slut is available.


I've got a torque wrench...

----------


## Danke

> I've got a torque wrench...


I have a couple (three actually, two 3/8 inch and one 1/2 inch) But honestly, I didn’t think I made them that tight.  I thought I was being careful.  Maybe they are not tight enough?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I have a couple (three actually, two 3/8 inch and one 1/2 inch) But honestly, I didn’t think I made them that tight.  I thought I was being careful.  Maybe they are not tight enough?


Trans pans are tricky, easily warped and people are scared of over tightening.

15 ft-lbs should do it.

With a 3/8 drive ratchet and good leverage that's about one "ugga-dugga".

----------


## Danke

> Trans pans are tricky, easily warped and people are scared of over tightening.
> 
> 15 ft-lbs should do it.
> 
> With a 3/8 drive ratchet and good leverage that's about one "ugga-dugga".


ya, when the sun comes up, I’ll put it back on the lift and check them with a torque wrench.

----------


## Danke

> This fall the Indians on a remote reservation asked their new Chief Oyarde if the coming winter was going to be cold or mild.
> 
> Since he was a chief in a modern society, hed never learned the old tribal secrets. He couldnt look at the sky to predict what the winter was going to be like.
> 
> "It's going to be a very cold winter."
> 
> So just to be on the safe side, Oyarde told his tribe that the winter was indeed going to be cold and that the members of the village should collect firewood to be prepared.
> 
> But after several days, Oyarde had an idea. He went to the reservations phone booth, called the National Weather Service and asked, Will it be cold this winter?
> ...


*The Farmers Almanac Winter Forecast Has Arrived and It's Not Pretty*https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/farm...161600007.html

----------


## Anti Globalist

63 out right now and the high for today will be 77.

----------


## oyarde

Farmers Almanac says AF and Danke will have a nasty winter and Dannno will have a mild one

----------


## Danke

> Farmers Almanac says AF and Danke will have a nasty winter and Dannno will have a mild one


I expect you will be shoveling my driveway and walk a lot this winter.

----------


## oyarde

> I expect you will be shoveling my driveway and walk a lot this winter.


My poor ol' back . I have never had a snow thrower but I may have to consider one by 2022 , I may hold out and get a pair of glasses first  . I have a lot of wood to split here the next couple months and then property tax , then Christmas ( about 20 grandchildren ), then Mrs O's birthday .  I need all of RPF's to pitch in and buy something from the Exit 76 Antique Mall just off I 65  from my cases C239 & P20 .

----------


## Danke

> My poor ol' back . I have never had a snow thrower but I may have to consider one by 2022 , I may hold out and get a pair of glasses first  . I have a lot of wood to split here the next couple months and then property tax , then Christmas ( about 20 grandchildren ), then Mrs O's birthday .  I need all of RPF's to pitch in and buy something from the Exit 76 Antique Mall just off I 65  from my cases C239 & P20 .


I'll teach you how to use my snowblower when you come over.

----------


## Anti Globalist

82 right now and the high will be 84 today.

----------


## oyarde

> 82 right now and the high will be 84 today.


Beautiful day . I sharpened my tomahawks ,mowed the Tank Traps on the west side of the property and the ditch on the other side , changed an outdoor light bulb on the back porch , burned a brush pile and unloaded a load of Oak logs off the trailer so I can go fill it up again Mon . Smoked pork chops for dinner tonight . I will probably celebrate with a glass of bourbon.

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful day. I worked most of it. Had an old man offer to let me taste his soup. I told him I didn't know him well enough to be tastin' his soup. 

I get to post on Mr A's lightening fast computer tonight because he's at work and told me to leave his computer alone. I would but I saw some comments Danke made that I need to respond to.

----------


## Anti Globalist

67 right now and the high for today was 73.

----------


## Suzanimal

Nice . I’m on the patio at work having a beer and whilst I’m waiting to make sure they drop my need me tonight. They’ve got 1/2 a bud lite to decide and I’m outta here.

----------


## Danke

Brought my 8 year old nephew to the MN State Fair today.  Perfect weather, overcast and around ~70F.

But, holly cow, was that placed packed.  I think record levels.

A sea of people in most spots.

And we were not allowed to be armed...perfect place for a deranged shooter, etc.

The bright side, what my nephew enjoyed the most, was "machinery hill" (that was not as crowded).  Where he could sit and pretend to operate all kinds of equipment.  He really wants me to get him this:  


But really wants something like this:






So far, his mom says "NO". Momma bear rules...

----------


## Suzanimal

> Brought my 8 year old nephew to the MN State Fair today.  Perfect weather, overcast and around ~70F.
> 
> But, holly cow, was that placed packed.  I think record levels.
> 
> A sea of people in most spots.
> 
> And we were not allowed to be armed...perfect place for a deranged shooter, etc.
> 
> The bright side, what my nephew enjoyed the most, was "machinery hill" (that was not as crowded).  Where he could sit and pretend to operate all kinds of equipment.  He really wants me to get him this: 
> ...


Did you meet any nice carnie gals?

----------


## Danke

> Did you meet any nice carnie gals?


Most carnies are men, the other workers are local.  Local teenage girls, collecting tickets etc., not operating the rides.

But I was with my nephew, so I behaved.

----------


## TheTexan

> Local teenage girls, collecting tickets etc., not operating the rides.


What's the legal age in MN, 16?

Should have brought @dannno

----------


## Danke

> What's the legal age in MN, 16?



I don't know, I have never asked.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Brought my 8 year old nephew to the MN State Fair today.  Perfect weather, overcast and around ~70F.
> 
> But, holly cow, was that placed packed.  I think record levels.
> 
> A sea of people in most spots.
> 
> And we were not allowed to be armed...perfect place for a deranged shooter, etc.
> 
> The bright side, what my nephew enjoyed the most, was "machinery hill" (that was not as crowded).  Where he could sit and pretend to operate all kinds of equipment.  He really wants me to get him this:  
> ...


The green thing looks pretty safe - probably safer than carnie rides.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> But really wants something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> So far, his mom says "NO". Momma bear rules...


I'm tellin ya, get it anyways.

Every family has that "bad uncle.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy right now but theres no chance of rain.  71 right now and the high will be 73.

----------


## oyarde

Lovely day today . My new chicks from end of April started laying here past couple days . Muh egg business is looking up a bit .

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful day. I plan on enjoying the fruits my labor by lounging in the pool and day drinking. 

I need to relax. Yesterday, I had to work with the pettiest bitch I’ve ever had the displeasure to be acquainted with. She’s a know it all drama queen but she has a great ass - it bounces when she walks, lol.

----------


## Origanalist

> Beautiful day. I plan on enjoying the fruits my labor by lounging in the pool and day drinking. 
> 
> I need to relax. Yesterday, I had to work with the pettiest bitch I’ve ever had the displeasure to be acquainted with. She’s a know it all drama queen but she has a great ass - it bounces when she walks, lol.


I don't believe you. Prove it. Pictures or video or it's just an excuse to drink.

----------


## oyarde

One of the floods this spring got up into an axle on a pc of equipment and the water seemed to overide the grease and the bearings rusted . I got one of them beat off today ,after I loaded up a trailer of oak logs , taking a break .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Thundering out right now but it supposed to stop by 10.

Edit:  Strike that.  Its supposed to rain for the rest of the day starting at 2.

Edit: Strike that again.  It hasn't rained at all past 2.

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful dAy

I’m ready for the pool but mr a is hangry and is fixing us some food. He’s making me shrimp and he’s having chicken carbonara and a loaf of cheese bread. Bless his heart, he was talking about losing weight this morning. If he doesn’t slow down, he’ll be as wide as he is y’all.

----------


## Anti Globalist

63 out right now and the high will be 69.

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful day

Hoping to get in some pool time before we go to dinner. Mr A noticed I was wearing new earrings yesterday and commented that they look nice on my skin but were obviously fake opals. He hinted that I may get something pretty and shiny for my birthday. I suggested a computer - that would be pretty and shiny. I don't think he picked up what I was putting down. Anyway, I've decided to attempt a computer repair. I have two broken laptops that are the exact same. One works but I broke the screen and the other doesn't work but the screen is fine. I watched a Youtube video and tomorrow I'm going to try switching the screens while Mr A is at golf. Hopefully, I can repair a craptop and get some earrings for my birthday.

----------


## oyarde

> Beautiful day
> 
> Hoping to get in some pool time before we go to dinner. Mr A noticed I was wearing new earrings yesterday and commented that they look nice on my skin but were obviously fake opals. He hinted that I may get something pretty and shiny for my birthday. I suggested a computer - that would be pretty and shiny. I don't think he picked up what I was putting down. Anyway, I've decided to attempt a computer repair. I have two broken laptops that are the exact same. One works but I broke the screen and the other doesn't work but the screen is fine. I watched a Youtube video and tomorrow I'm going to try switching the screens while Mr A is at golf. Hopefully, I can repair a craptop and get some earrings for my birthday.


Best of luck.

----------


## oyarde

Beautiful day , 80 and sunny , 55 tonight , 77 tomorrow . Hope it lasts to Nov 01 .

----------


## Anti Globalist

64 right now and the high will be 74.

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful day.

Weird thing happened. My son was doing yard work and I saw a woman outside talking to him. Turns out she was from the Census and she was there to verify our address. I sneak in the garage to listen (I thought he was talking to a Jehovah Witness at first) and the conversation cracked me up. The lady is explaining why she's there and asks my son what our address is and he says it's on the mailbox and she says she needs to hear him say it and he tells her he doesn't talk to strangers and she gives him a flyer and walks off.

----------


## Anti Globalist

70 out right now and the high will be 72.  My mom came back to town yesterday and we'll be going with my dad and brother out to dinner around 5.

----------


## Danke

> 70 out right now and the high will be 72.  My mom came back to town yesterday and we'll be going with my dad and brother out to dinner around 5.



Who's buying?

----------


## Suzanimal

Hot day. Slow at work. I cut myself at 2:00 and had a beer with a customer. It's his birthday. Nice man. He's shy and very hairy. His body hair sticks out the neck of his shirt. When I walk around the bar, I give it a tug. I think he likes it. Anyway, I got a compliment from a customer. This man called and said he had a lot of fun with me (blah, blah) but he couldn't remember my name so he described me as the older lady.  I came back to work with my name changed in the computer as Older Lady.

----------


## Suzanimal

> 70 out right now and the high will be 72.  My mom came back to town yesterday and we'll be going with my dad and brother out to dinner around 5.


They have Pimento Cheese Biscuits at the Bojangles. Sounds pretty tasty.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> They have Pimento Cheese Biscuits at the Bojangles. Sounds pretty tasty.


You will like it... 

Out here in Az we use Monterey Jack for things like that. Makes for a great southwest lasagna.

Holler if you would like the recipe.

----------


## Suzanimal

> You will like it... 
> 
> Out here in Az we use Monterey Jack for things like that. Makes for a great southwest lasagna.
> 
> Holler if you would like the recipe.


Um, pimento cheese is made with cheddar, mayo, and pimentos. Normally, I only eat it on crackers or on a burger or make a grilled cheese sammich with it. Personally, I'm not a fan of a cold pimento cheese sammich. I don't suggest putting it in lasagna.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Who's buying?


Usually alternates between my parents.  Dad paid last time so she'll pay this time.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> Um, pimento cheese is made with cheddar, mayo, and pimentos. Normally, I only eat it on crackers or on a burger or make a grilled cheese sammich with it. Personally, I'm not a fan of a cold pimento cheese sammich. I don't suggest putting it in lasagna.


Pepper jack has Jalapenos and pimentos in it. My mistake and I will eat it for steering you wrong. Not Monterey Jack but "Pepper Jack". It is the "cats ass" for southwestern lasagna. Basically Ramono cheese  with peppers and pimentos. Add your cottage cheese and Parmesan of course. And we use either corn or flour tortillas instead of noodles. Corn is the best.

Sorry for the mistake...

----------


## oyarde

> They have Pimento Cheese Biscuits at the Bojangles. Sounds pretty tasty.


I'll ask Danke if they are any good.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Pepper jack has Jalapenos and pimentos in it. My mistake and I will eat it for steering you wrong. Not Monterey Jack but "Pepper Jack". It is the "cats ass" for southwestern lasagna. Basically Ramono cheese  with peppers and pimentos. Add your cottage cheese and Parmesan of course. And we use either corn or flour tortillas instead of noodles. Corn is the best.
> 
> Sorry for the mistake...


I love pepper jack and we make something similar- it’s a Mexican dish and I have no idea how to spell it

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'll ask Danke if they are any good.


Next time I take my mom to the airport, I'll stick a pimento cheese biscuit (along with the other half of her chicken biscuit) in her purse for Danke. My mom is much better looking than Hattie - plus, she has biscuits in her purse. Danke will find her irresistible.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> I love pepper jack and we make something similar- its a Mexican dish and I have no idea how to spell it


Yay...

----------


## ATruepatriot

> Next time I take my mom to the airport, I'll stick a pimento cheese biscuit (along with the other half of her chicken biscuit) in her purse for Danke. My mom is much better looking than Hattie - plus, she has biscuits in her purse. Danke will find her irresistible.


All Moms are beautiful and good looking no matter how old they get. I still don't get why everyone is so hung up on external features when internal is what really matters.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Yay...


chilaquiles 

That's what we make. I was on my phone and it's a pain in the ass to open two tabs. Drives me crazy.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> chilaquiles 
> 
> That's what we make. I was on my phone and it's a pain in the ass to open two tabs. Drives me crazy.


Doesn't matter what you do with it... The power of PEPPER JACK! lol

----------


## Suzanimal

Looks like it's going to be a nice day but I'll be stuck inside. The Dawgs play at 4 so there's no slipping out early for me today. 

I also checked the weather for next week. I'm taking a mini vacay. I rented a house in Seaside for Monday - Friday. I was thinking it would be good because I wouldn't miss work but now I'm thinking of taking Saturday off just to catch up on housework.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Pepper jack has Jalapenos and pimentos in it. My mistake and I will eat it for steering you wrong. Not Monterey Jack but "Pepper Jack". It is the "cats ass" for southwestern lasagna. Basically Ramono cheese  with peppers and pimentos. Add your cottage cheese and Parmesan of course. And we use either corn or flour tortillas instead of noodles. Corn is the best.
> 
> Sorry for the mistake...


That should be a felony for even calling that plate of re-fried sick, "lasanga"

----------


## Anti Globalist

Currently 66 out right now and 77 will be the high.

----------


## oyarde

Beautiful day today . I should have been splitting wood , but listened to IU football , took a nap , collected rent and sold eggs

----------


## Danke

Has Oyarde's tribe been cutting any wood lately?

----------


## oyarde

> Has Oyarde's tribe been cutting any wood lately?


Official wood splitting season starts on Mon .

----------


## Anti Globalist

63 right now and cloudy.  Supposed to rain for the next couple hours.

----------


## oyarde

Beautiful Day . I went into the city to the knights of columbus for the breakfast buffet .

----------


## oyarde

Beautiful Day , I hope it stays this way to Nov. We deserve it after the $#@!ty spring and early summer . I split about a rick of some nasty old knotty pine today working on wood for my bonfire after I tilled and seeded some pasture.

----------


## timosman

> chilaquiles 
> 
> That's what we make. I was on my phone and it's a pain in the ass to open two tabs. Drives me crazy.


How old is your phone?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> This fall the Indians on a remote reservation asked their new Chief Oyarde if the coming winter was going to be cold or mild.
> 
> Since he was a chief in a modern society, hed never learned the old tribal secrets. He couldnt look at the sky to predict what the winter was going to be like.
> 
> "It's going to be a very cold winter."
> 
> So just to be on the safe side, Oyarde told his tribe that the winter was indeed going to be cold and that the members of the village should collect firewood to be prepared.
> 
> But after several days, Oyarde had an idea. He went to the reservations phone booth, called the National Weather Service and asked, Will it be cold this winter?
> ...


This was one of my old man's well used jokes:

Sen. Sanders is campaigning on the Indian reservation.

During his stump speech he is greeted with enthusiastic and loud hollering at every promise and pledge he makes.

"I promise free medical for all reservation residents!"

The crowd jumps up and hollers Hoy-Ya!! Hoy-Ya!! Hoy-Ya!!

"I promise federal grants for Indian casinos!"

Hoy-Ya!! Hoy-Ya!! Hoy-Ya!!

"I promise free college for all reservation students!"

Hoy-Ya!! Hoy-Ya!! Hoy-Ya!!

This goes one for thirty minutes or more, more and more enthusiastic shouts of Hoy-Ya! at each promise.

Senator Sanders finishes up and is invited to meet with the tribal elders.

As he walks with the Great Sachem, Oyarde, of the tribe, he is suddenly stopped.

The Chief points down to the ground to a huge pile of horse$#@! hidden in the grass that Sanders came within inches of stepping up to his ankle in.

Chief Oyarde says: "Take care paleface, you do not want to step in Hoy-Ya".

----------


## Anti Globalist

High for today will be 90.

----------


## waqasw

that is so cool , but 
would u please like to  visit on my site for getting updates of trading cars in dubai , many thanks 
click on it 
click on itTrading car

----------


## oyarde

Looks like Danke , AF and Anti Globalist  have been invited to trade cars and camels in Dubai .

----------


## Anti Federalist

I already got one...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Looks like Danke , AF and Anti Globalist  have been invited to trade cars and camels in Dubai .


 @Danke flew me over there to pick it up.



 @brushfire  @Occam's Banana

"It's an old Mt. Prospect police car. They were practically giving them away."

----------


## brushfire

> @Danke flew me over there, I already got one.
> 
> 
>   @brushfire @Occam'sBanana
> 
> "It's an old Mt. Prospect police car. They were practically giving them away."


...

..its got a lot of pickup.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> ...
> 
> ..its got a lot of pickup.


Fix the cigarette lighter.

----------


## brushfire

> Fix the cigarette lighter.


Well thank you pal!   The day I get out of prison, my own brother, picks me up in a police car.

You dont like it?

No, I dont like it...

----------


## oyarde

> I already got one...


You have a camel for Danke ?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Well thank you pal!   The day I get out of prison, my own brother, picks me up in a police car.
> 
> You dont like it?
> 
> No, I dont like it...


It's got a 440 plant, it's got cop tires, cop shocks, it's a model made before the catalytic converter so it'll run good on regular gas.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> You have a camel for Danke ?


I had one, but he spit at it, and it ran away.

----------


## Anti Globalist

The high for today will once again be 90.

----------


## Anti Globalist

75 right now and the high will be 78.

Saw a hawk when I went for a walk around 11.  Should have took a picture of it before it flew away.

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful weather all week in Seaside. The jellyfish were fairly active, though and I almost got stung. I was out on my float and Mr A spotted a fairly large one floating right next to me and tried to calmly warn me but I panicked and flew off the float - luckily I went off the right side because I wouldve landed on it if Id panicked in the wrong direction.

----------


## oyarde

It was 95 when I left out of town today to go to the  hardware .

----------


## Anti Globalist

59 right now and the high will be 81.

----------


## oyarde

Lovely out this morning , I went to the dump . Once Danke rents a place from me to escape the sub saharan african twin cities He can go to the dump for me .

----------


## Suzanimal

Cloudy and comfortable. I've spent most of the day trying to get dead bugs off my car. We drove it to FL and it's disgusting. I've managed to get the corpses off but the sticky guts are proving difficult. Any suggestions for car paint safe bug guts remover?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Cloudy and comfortable. I've spent most of the day trying to get dead bugs off my car. We drove it to FL and it's disgusting. I've managed to get the corpses off but the sticky guts are proving difficult. Any suggestions for car paint safe bug guts remover?


https://www.autogeek.net/best-bug-remover.html

----------


## oyarde

I went to a beautiful outdoor wedding yesterday . Decorated with Hawaiin flowers , a little warm in the sun but overall a fantastic day for it , a little breeze and low humidity . I went to one of my Grand Daughters outdoor wedding end of April and it was very , very cold and rainy . Maybe 40 degrees . Poor kids

----------


## Danke

> I went to a beautiful outdoor wedding yesterday . Decorated with Hawaiin flowers , a little warm in the sun but overall a fantastic day for it , a little breeze and low humidity . I went to one of my Grand Daughters outdoor wedding end of April and it was very , very cold and rainy . Maybe 40 degrees . Poor kids


I thought Injuns don't have a ceremonious marriage, just live together and that kind of "marriage" was is not seen as permanent.  Or is "wedding" your euphemism for human sacrifice?

----------


## oyarde

> I thought Injuns don't have a ceremonious marriage, just live together and that kind of "marriage" was is not seen as permanent.  Or is "wedding" your euphemism for human sacrifice?


Ya , there is no marriage certificate for me but the Niece and Grand Daughter were marrying Hawaiin and White men , evidently they seem to need those . On the bright side I  now have a gigantic Hawaiin Warrior in the tribe that will be part of my future war parties .

----------


## oyarde

Today I weedeated around my bonfire fire pit and doused the outer circle of it with weed killer . Repaired  a rusted out bottom corner of a garage door , cut and bent a new pc of metal to fit until I get around to putting in a new door . Been that way for awhile and I left it even thought the toads and chipmunks kept coming in . Then one day here a month ago a very large copperhead came in looking for a meal so I figured I need to fix it . Painted my outdoor black furniture . Tomorrow I think I am going fishing . Thurs , back to splitting wood .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Currently the temperature is 74 and the high will be 80.

----------


## oyarde

Just got done fileting about 15 fish , a dozen big one pound bluegill and three small bass . Nightcrawlers is what was catching fish today . Back to work now rest of the week , loafing is over .

----------


## Anti Globalist

67 right now currently and the high for today will be 80.

----------


## Anti Globalist

As of this present moment it is 65 right now and the high for today will be 82.

----------


## oyarde

Split wood yesterday . Today it was 92 degrees on my way out of town this afternoon to the cottage in the woods . Chickens are laying good so they must not think it is too hot .

----------


## Anti Globalist

82 right now and the high for today was 86.

----------


## Anti Globalist

75 right now and todays high will be 80.

----------


## oyarde

Today I cleaned out a couple hen houses , actually not an unpleasant task when it is nice and dry like it is , cleaned the chimney I actually use and put together a vacum . I kind of collect nutdrivers , wrenches , sockets , pliers , screwdrivers , shotguns , rifles and coins and Mrs O collects vacum cleaners. That is enough work for a Sat. I don't even wear shoes in the house so if she was not so messy she probably would not need a new vacum every quarter.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Pressure washed the house, the deck and some walkways. Cleaned out the dog pen, cut up the doghouse, and disposed of dog chews and toys and bedding from my recently deceased Newfie. Pressure washed the backhoe. Knocked down a bunch of trees encroaching on the septic leach field. Sorted out a weak battery condition on my daughter's car, and an EVAP leak that was causing the money light to go on and got all the paperwork, service and inspection done on her new motorcycle.

More pressure washing tomorrow and start work on my truck, hang a new exhaust and replace gas tank.

Then rear shocks and left front CV axle on the Jeep.

Got two cords of wood to move into the basement as well.

----------


## Anti Globalist

70 right now and the high for today will be 79.

----------


## oyarde

Probably back to splitting wood tomorrow .

----------


## Anti Globalist

62 out right now and the high for today will be 73.  

Today I start my first day of forklift training with a class that starts from 5 pm-9 pm and lasts two weeks.  Spent the last few days watching youtube videos on how to do it and I have it pretty down pat.

Edit:  Turns out the classes got cancelled due to not having enough people that signed up for the class.  Now I have to wait until Nov 4th.

----------


## oyarde

> 62 out right now and the high for today will be 73.  
> 
> Today I start my first day of forklift training with a class that starts from 5 pm-9 pm and lasts two weeks.  Spent the last few days watching youtube videos on how to do it and I have it pretty down pat.
> 
> Edit:  Turns out the classes got cancelled due to not having enough people that signed up for the class.  Now I have to wait until Nov 4th.


I used a forklift off on on twenty years at two of the three different  factories I ran during that span . I had to train myself . Hopefully you make yourself more money from this class. Good luck .

----------


## oyarde

Split some wood today and Unloaded trailer of logs might  take it easy tomorrow. I have my wood pile now for my annual bonfire ready .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Currently it is 59 right now but the high for later today will be 79.

----------


## oyarde

I loaded up another load of logs on the trailer this morning . I have about a rick and a half split stacked up in my one Brother In Laws yard I need to get sometime and then I'll have his place all cleaned up . Still have another big , dead ash tree to drop in one of my other Brother In Laws yard . Then I just need to split some ricks out of all these stacks of logs I have piled up around here and I'll be all caught up . Hopefully I'll be done by Christmas . I have a busy schedule , another Grand daughter getting married , my annual bonfire , harvest , property taxes , Thanksgiving , so a lot of lost working time but I'll get by .

----------


## Anti Globalist

74 was the high for today.

----------


## Anti Globalist

64 right now and the high to today will be 75.

----------


## oyarde

90 degrees or more today until Wed . I probably will not split much wood these days .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Gonna be rainy and cloudy all day with a high of 73.

----------


## oyarde

Warm & Sunny , Mrs O turned the downstairs AC off this morning , I just turned it on , it was 82 in here , I am moving it back to 76 . I have been out unloading a load of logs off muh trailer.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Humid out with a high of 86.

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful weather.

Work Gossip...
There was a purge at work about a week ago and I've been working my ass off covering manager shifts until they hire someone else. This job is really starting to cut into my life and since they're putting more responsibility on me, I've noticed the girls have started kissing my ass. I worked from 9 am to 11 pm on Friday and this crazy ass bartender followed me to my car talking about how much she respects me and how it makes her jealous that I call Brittany G my Boo. She said she wants to be my Boo. o_O $#@!ing idiot. 
We also hired a new waitress. She's 18 and engaged. She says they're going to wait 5 five years to get married and when I told her I thought that was wise, she told me they had to because he's in prison. *sigh*

----------


## pcosmar

35 degrees. and I heard the snow is at 3000 ft.

This little valley is not bad.. Fairly temperate and protected..

I am still thinking south-er and warmer.

----------


## oyarde

> Beautiful weather.
> 
> Work Gossip...
> There was a purge at work about a week ago and I've been working my ass off covering manager shifts until they hire someone else. This job is really starting to cut into my life and since they're putting more responsibility on me, I've noticed the girls have started kissing my ass. I worked from 9 am to 11 pm on Friday and this crazy ass bartender followed me to my car talking about how much she respects me and how it makes her jealous that I call Brittany G my Boo. She said she wants to be my Boo. o_O $#@!ing idiot. 
> We also hired a new waitress. She's 18 and engaged. She says they're going to wait 5 five years to get married and when I told her I thought that was wise, she told me they had to because he's in prison. *sigh*


LOL.

----------


## Anti Globalist

73 right now with a high of 86.

----------


## oyarde

Loaded up a rick of wood on a trailer today and parked it by the basement. 92 out .

----------


## Suzanimal

Another nice day. It’s been a long time since it rained so I watered some plants that looked a little sickly. There’s only one plant alive in our planters outside the bar. I’ve been watering him with leftover cocktails and I named him Barney. 

I went to the dollar tree and bought some decorations for the bar and my son found a headband that has light up letters on top that say BOO . I bought it for Brittany G to wear. I’m hoping it will make the other girls kiss her ass and leave my ass alone - especially the lesbian cook - her name is Jennifer and I m a little scared of her. She keeps making me nasty food I don’t want to eat - Some weird French toast sammich with over cooked scrambled eggs *gag*.

----------


## Anti Globalist

62 and rainy out with a high of 67.

My cousin whose been living in Japan the past 3 years is coming back to the US to visit for a few days so the family on my moms side is throwing him a welcome home dinner tomorrow.  Plus we get to meet his Japanese girlfriend whos hes engaged to and getting married to in the spring of next year.  Unfortunately his older brother isn't invited to the dinner to the amount of animosity towards the two of them.

----------


## oyarde

Pretty hot today . I went into town and worked at my part time retirement  job today . The business is closing Nov 01 so I went Mon and found another part time retirement job two days a week like the other. Its hard to keep up Mrs O .

----------


## oyarde

Tomorrow I am gonna chuck some wood after I replace a wheel bearing on another pc of equipment . Maybe by Sat Danke will come by and help me.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy all day today with a high of 64.

----------


## Anti Globalist

High for today was 65.

----------


## oyarde

Rained all night and all day .

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Tomorrow I am gonna chuck some wood after I replace a wheel bearing on another pc of equipment . Maybe by Sat Danke will come by and help me.


He's too busy helping out around my place.

Two rear shocks on both the Jeep and Goozooki, front brakes on both, new calipers and brackets on the Goozooki, pull the AC units, three cords of wood to get in the basement, last go around with mower, two work lights to mount on the backhoe, epoxy a dining room chair, pressure wash the house, sweep the chimney...

And stop paying him good money, will ya?

I *had* him working for donnay's cornbread muffins and prints of People Of Wal Marx wymyn.

----------


## Suzanimal

Mixed - clouds and sun with a high of 83. It's been a pretty hot fall. I haven't even bothered to turn on the pool heater because the solar cover is keeping the water fairly warm but it looks like we're finally getting some fall weather.

Werk update...Still no new GM. I officially hate people.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny out at 69 degrees and the high for today was 72.

----------


## Anti Globalist

70 was the high today.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Apparently its gonna be 34 degrees in the morning tomorrow.

----------


## CoastieInColorado

> Apparently its gonna be 34 degrees in the morning tomorrow.


26 here now at 5:25 pm MST, and we're racing to get our crop out of the ground. 

It will be 16 by morning.

----------


## oyarde

To be rain today they say .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Supposed to rain for the next couple days.

----------


## oyarde

Cold and rainy tonight.

----------


## Anti Globalist

34 degrees out right now.  Crazy how the weather can just change on a dime.

----------


## oyarde

Sunny and breezy today , could get 60 . Good work day .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Bright and sunny out.  Currently 44 degrees and the high will be 54.

----------


## Anti Globalist

High for today is going to be 54.

----------


## oyarde

Today I will doing a little prep for my Giant bonfire later this month .

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful cool day. It seems like we’re having some climate change but since I’m old fashioned, I just call it fall.

Work update

Still no new GM. I had to explain to a bartender yesterday why we shouldn’t keep all the kitchen knives hidden behind the bar. She seemed unaware that the kitchen staff need knives to do their job. She’s very pretty but I suspect she’s functionally retarded. 

Another manager got fired for being so drunk at work that she set off the alarm. Dumb ass. 

My favorite person at work is the dish washer. I found a rat by the dumpster Friday night and gave him 4 loosies to kill it for me. He did and then he put in a to go bag and asked me what he should do with it. O_o I told him to put it in the dumpster. 

Yesterday morning, I found two unopened 6 packs of beer in the bushes outside the front door. I think the drunk manager was headed to a work after party and forgot about them when she set off the alarm.

Oh, and I found two dead armadillos in my pool last Wednesday. That was really disgusting. The guy at the pool store told me it’s actually not that uncommon but it freaked me the $#@! out.

----------


## oyarde

> Beautiful cool day. It seems like we’re having some climate change but since I’m old fashioned, I just call it fall.
> 
> Work update
> 
> Still no new GM. I had to explain to a bartender yesterday why we shouldn’t keep all the kitchen knives hidden behind the bar. She seemed unaware that the kitchen staff need knives to do their job. She’s very pretty but I suspect she’s functionally retarded. 
> 
> Another manager got fired for being so drunk at work that she set off the alarm. Dumb ass. 
> 
> My favorite person at work is the dish washer. I found a rat by the dumpster Friday night and gave him 4 loosies to kill it for me. He did and then he put in a to go bag and asked me what he should do with it. O_o I told him to put it in the dumpster. 
> ...


Well you have topped me . I have never traded any loosies for a rat and I don't have a pool for armadillos .

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Beautiful cool day. It seems like we’re having some climate change but since I’m old fashioned, I just call it fall.
> 
> Work update
> 
> Still no new GM. I had to explain to a bartender yesterday why we shouldn’t keep all the kitchen knives hidden behind the bar. She seemed unaware that the kitchen staff need knives to do their job. She’s very pretty but I suspect she’s functionally retarded. 
> 
> Another manager got fired for being so drunk at work that she set off the alarm. Dumb ass. 
> 
> My favorite person at work is the dish washer. I found a rat by the dumpster Friday night and gave him 4 loosies to kill it for me. He did and then he put in a to go bag and asked me what he should do with it. O_o I told him to put it in the dumpster. 
> ...


This is the first time I've ever heard someone say they found dead armadillos in their pool.

----------


## Anti Globalist

As of the present moment it is 44 degrees out and the high for today will be 63.  It's also sunny out.

----------


## zou1122

Express VPN Crack is utilized to scale limitations on neighborhood and private systems. We realize that VPN is a private virtual system. 


Express VPN enlistment under the Proxy Server Company was created on May 20, 2002. From the outset, it was anything but an incredible programming, yet software engineers were sending their clients the most recent updates day around evening time. These clients compose convincing remarks for this and unadulterated VPN. He has won the Power Network Security Award multiple times. It enables clients to rapidly share their documents between gadgets.
https://www.onhaxcrack.me/express-vpn-crack/

----------


## Anti Globalist

^Bot account alert.  Please ban.

----------


## oyarde

Beautiful day today , but a storm blowing in tonight.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy all day today with no chance of rain.  High will be 52.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Well you have topped me . I have never traded any loosies for a rat and I don't have a pool for armadillos .





> This is the first time I've ever heard someone say they found dead armadillos in their pool.


Apparently, they’re not bad swimmers and can hold their breath for a long time but my stupid armadillos got under the solar cover and couldn’t find their way out. Mr A and the boys took  care of them but I made them take showers because I m not gonna fun a white trash leprosy  colony. Armadillos can transmit leprosy to humans. It’s amazing what you feel the need to know about critters when you find them dead in your $#@!ing pool. One was a boy and the other was a girl - my sons think they were boinking and fell in by accident. Like a redneck Titanic love story. 

Anyway, I had to work Tuesday and mr a and the boys were off- they seemed oddly excited to have the day off without me especially since mr a planned on replacing a few warped deck boards and  finishing winterizing the pool. He usually likes my help with those chores because, believe it or not, I’m a very hard worker. Plus, I’m better than him at keeping the boys on task. They’re a little bit scared of me. So I get home Tuesday evening and they’re all loafing around complaining that their bellies hurt. Come to find out, Mr A had been planning  on taking the boys to the Krystal for the 6.00 all you can eat deal and didn’t want me to go or know about it because, as he told my son, he didn’t want to hear me bitching about how many Krystals he ate. I called him on his big talk and he said he only meant that he knew I wouldn’t enjoy it so they went without me. WTF? Just because he ran his mouth about me, I didn’t get him a Tums. He said he ate 12 Krystals  but he could have eaten more if they hadn’t been short staffed and a construction crew hadn’t walked i right behind them.

----------


## oyarde

> Apparently, they’re not bad swimmers and can hold their breath for a long time but my stupid armadillos got under the solar cover and couldn’t find their way out. Mr A and the boys took  care of them but I made them take showers because I m not gonna fun a white trash leprosy  colony. Armadillos can transmit leprosy to humans. It’s amazing what you feel the need to know about critters when you find them dead in your $#@!ing pool. One was a boy and the other was a girl - my sons think they were boinking and fell in by accident. Like a redneck Titanic love story. 
> 
> Anyway, I had to work Tuesday and mr a and the boys were off- they seemed oddly excited to have the day off without me especially since mr a planned on replacing a few warped deck boards and  finishing winterizing the pool. He usually likes my help with those chores because, believe it or not, I’m a very hard worker. Plus, I’m better than him at keeping the boys on task. They’re a little bit scared of me. So I get home Tuesday evening and they’re all loafing around complaining that their bellies hurt. Come to find out, Mr A had been planning  on taking the boys to the Krystal for the 6.00 all you can eat deal and didn’t want me to go or know about it because, as he told my son, he didn’t want to hear me bitching about how many Krystals he ate. I called him on his big talk and he said he only meant that he knew I wouldn’t enjoy it so they went without me. WTF? Just because he ran his mouth about me, I didn’t get him a Tums. He said he ate 12 Krystals  but he could have eaten more if they hadn’t been short staffed and a construction crew hadn’t walked i right behind them.


Binging on krystal sandwiches sounds like a step down a dark road for a guy  his age . The boys on the other hand can get by with it . One of the rewards of youth.

----------


## Anti Globalist

41 degrees right now and the high will be 52.

----------


## oyarde

Beautiful day today , supposed to be 63 and sunny tomorrow and 70 over the weekend . I deserve it after such a $#@!ty spring .

----------


## Anti Globalist

The high will be 60 today.

----------


## oyarde

Beautiful today , i made a trip to the dump this morning  then made a big breakfast and took a nap . I am pretty good at this retirement stuff , I should not have waited so long .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 69.

----------


## Anti Globalist

High for today will be 60.

----------


## oyarde

Another beautiful day . Finishing my prep for my giant bonfire .

----------


## Anti Globalist

High of 64 today but its supposed to rain all day.

----------


## oyarde

A week from today i will resume wood splitting in preparation for winter . Annual harvest feast and bonfire Sat .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy and rainy all day with a high of 50.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Not a cloud in the sky today.  High will be 60.

----------


## oyarde

Sixty and sunny for the Weekend . It is because God loves me .

----------


## phill4paul

All set. The heating/AC unit  was not putting out heat. Crawled underneath the house and read the error code. Pressure switch. Was going to go get one and install, but the lady had already scheduled appointment. Turns out it wasn't the switch itself but a hole a mouse chewed in a hose. Kinda glad I didn't spend an off day chasing down the problem.
  Also a bit over a half cord cut to size and split, delivered, for $70 by some retired gents. For that price I may never cut and split wood again. Told them to bring me a full cord when they were able.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy all day today with a high of 50.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Once again cloudy all day with a high of 50.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Been raining all day today with a high of 47.

----------


## oyarde

Big storm today but I managed to get in a nice five hour bonfire in between inches of rain.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 58.

----------


## oyarde

Phil is going to get fat and lazy now that he is employing the peasants to cut his wood .

----------


## Anti Globalist

43 out right now with a high of 52.

----------


## oyarde

Getting ready to head out and split some wood .

----------


## oyarde

I think by a week from today I'll have three rick of wood or more in the basement and then i'll just need to split about 8 rick for Jan - Feb between now and New Years . I have the rounds all seasoned , cut and stacked up by the driveway. Tonights to be the real first cold night, probably my first frost here

----------


## Anti Globalist

Supposed to rain all day for the next three days and the high for today will be 44.

----------


## oyarde

Supposed to rain tonight through Thurs but it was a beautiful day today .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rainy all day with a high of 45.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Theres a little sleet of snow mixed in with the rain today.  This is the first time I've ever seen it snow on Halloween.

----------


## oyarde

62 and sunny day before yesterday , 36 and snow flurries today with a 30 mph wind .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 44.

----------


## oyarde

Heavy frost two consecutive mornings in a row . Thats about three weeks late which is excellent , of course spring is about 6 weeks late so I am still getting ripped off in the global cooling deal . Soon we will be able to burn the fat of the global warming people in our lamps which will bring some small cheer as we huddle by the fire eating jerked deer and persimmons .

----------


## Anti Globalist

High of 44 just like yesterday only this time its partly cloudy as opposed to sunny.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy today with a high of 51.

Todays the day I finally start my forklift driving class.  Class starts at 5PM and goes to 9 PM.

----------


## oyarde

Looking at the forecast we have about three nice days left until it gets to freezing or below every night, but only a couple nights down to twenty ( later this week ) for the rest of the month. Splitting wood today and next Monday .

----------


## Anti Globalist

34 right now with a high of 42.

First day of forklift driving class went ok.  Watched 4 educational videos on the different classes of forklifts.  Studied for 50 mins for an exam and then had to take a test and get 42/60 questions correct to move on.  The actual driving part starts today.

----------


## Anti Globalist

38 right now with a high of 54.

----------


## oyarde

18 tomorrow night is the rumor , I will have the fire going at dark

----------


## Anti Globalist

26 out right now and the high will be 33.

----------


## oyarde

21 tonight and tomorrow night 15 & 18 Mon & Tue nights. , I 'll be splitting wood Sat & Sun

----------


## Anti Globalist

20 degrees out right now with a high of 34.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mid-40s for the whole weekend.  Just got back from the dentist.

----------


## oyarde

I split wood today , tomorrow chucking wood , by Sun after this I should have four rick in the basement

----------


## Anti Globalist

High for today will be 43.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Started snowing around 7 am and will continue until 3 pm.  High for today will be 34.

----------


## oyarde

Snowing since this afternoon . I already had to climb up the roof to sweep it of the sat dish once .

----------


## oyarde

Just got down off the roof again . It is horrible out there for Nov. Probably single digit wind chill , three inches of snow . I am drinking coffee waiting for daylight to feed the livestock

----------


## Anti Globalist

10 degrees right now so all this snow isn't going to be melting anytime soon.  High will be 20.

----------


## Anti Federalist

5° at 0030 Thurs.

Might hit zero.

----------


## Anti Globalist

29 right now and the high will be 34.

----------


## Anti Globalist

The only good thing about winter is that the beers are already cold when you take them out of the garage.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny all day.  Currently it is 23 our right now and the high later on in the day will be 40.

----------


## Anti Globalist

32 right now with a high of 41.  Sunny all day today.

----------


## Anti Globalist

29 right now with a high of 40.

----------


## oyarde

Actually pretty nice & Sunny out yesterday , I sawed some dead ash logs gifted me by a brother in law who had them cleared off a couple lake lots  he intends to build a house on in the spring and flip. Today I am splitting wood

----------


## Anti Globalist

36 and cloudy out right now.  Supposed to be that way the whole day.  High will be 39.

----------


## oyarde

I chucked a load of wood into the basement I split yesterday and loaded another rick on a trailer and parked it by the house. Probably get back at it Sat- Mon

----------


## oyarde

Tonight we will gather by the fire and eat deer meatloaf and be impressed with stories of the great Oyarde and his adventures .

----------


## Anti Globalist

37 and cloudy right now.  60% chance of snow starting at 9 and 60% chance of rain afterwards.  High will be 41.

----------


## oyarde

Rained all day . Cold November rain , Reminded me of my youth , freezing in thread bare pants standing in the woods still in the afternoon with a rifle and numb toes hoping for the days first meal . The discipline and lessons learned from those days helped me later.

----------


## Anti Globalist

38 right now with a high of 45.  20% chance of rain.

----------


## oyarde

Rain the next two days.

----------


## oyarde

Got a load of split wood off muh trailer tonight since it is not raining yet.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Been raining for the past few hours.  Didn't start hearing it until 6:30.  High for today will be 55.

----------


## Anti Globalist

High will be 40 today.

----------


## oyarde

Got over 40 so I am drining beer.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy right now and 30 degrees out.  30% chance of snow at 10 and 11 am.  High will be 40 once again.

----------


## oyarde

The Great Sagamores fire is big and bright tonight , 76 degrees in here in muh T shirt.

----------


## Anti Globalist

34 right now with a high of 50.

----------


## oyarde

I put out my lighted deer herd in the yard today .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 53 today.

----------


## Danke

> I put out my lighted deer herd in the yard today .


Whose yard did you get those from?

----------


## oyarde

> Whose yard did you get those from?


My sister in laws , she is in Florida . There are a bunch of shoes on the porch there too at one of the main houses ( not the lake houses ) but none of them fit. I could probably use some 10 1/2's , my youngest son wears mine when he is here and wears them out .

----------


## oyarde

I changed the oil in the jap zero today. Got a deal on some Super Mobil Premium at the farm store

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> I changed the oil in the jap zero today. Got a deal on some Super Mobil Premium at the farm store


Wait, what?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Wait, what?


LOL pretty sure Chief Oyarde was talking about his Mitsubishi Montero.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> LOL pretty sure Chief Oyarde was talking about his Mitsubishi Montero.


He needs to get his Mitsubishi's straight. That's a bit less exciting. Either way, he should switch to a Mustang and stay American.

----------


## acptulsa

Yeah, the Zero was no roomier than the Starion.  His seating capacity is much closer to the Mitsubishi 51 Sonia.



Might carry a similar bomb load, too.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy out with a high of 50.  40% chance of rain starting at 3.

----------


## oyarde

Probably rained an inch last night , now the real storm has arrived . The Witch of Nov  with 50 mph wind gusts. Happy Thanksgiving everyone !

----------


## Anti Globalist

Strong winds and raining right now.  High will be 50.

----------


## Anti Globalist

35 right now with a high of 38.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy all day with a high of 40.  Gonna start raining around 1 and will rain the rest of the day.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 41.  50% chance of rain starting at 2 pm and 40% chance of snow starting at 6 pm.

----------


## oyarde

I drove back from a 650 mile Thanksgiving three state tour today , wind still blowing very hard.

----------


## oyarde

I am checking my Indian weather rock , but looks like rain , wind , sleet last night .

----------


## Danke

Car all iced up, inside and out.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Was supposed to get snow last night but luckily it ended up missing us.

----------


## oyarde

> Car all iced up, inside and out.


Be careful with the inside residue . Hard to tell what I might have smoked in there while you were gone.

----------


## Dundelionn

Everything was covered with snow here. I guess I should clear my yard today, because if it going to melt next day it will be a disaster. It always turns to ice then. Time to borrow a snow blower from neighbours or finally buy one, maybe something like that, I don't know.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Car all iced up, inside and out.


Be careful out there.  Make sure that ice isn't verilating on the top of the surface.

----------


## Danke

> Be careful out there.  Make sure that ice isn't verilating on the top of the surface.


verilating?

----------


## oyarde

Tomorrow I am going to saw up a pile of dead ash logs to split in the next few days

----------


## oyarde

> verilating?


I remember veriolation ( variolation ) when I was young , I was a little suspicious of it even then . I got talked into by some girl who gave great blowjobs . I am immune to smallpox and other things .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 44.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> verilating?

----------


## oyarde

I dumped another load of dead Ash rounds in the driveway today  Might get around to splitting it Mon.

----------


## Anti Globalist

26 right now with a high of 42.  Frost covers the yards and roofs of the houses in my neighborhood.

----------


## oyarde

Going to split a little wood today . Lovely day .

----------


## Anti Globalist

29 right now with a high of 38.

----------


## oyarde

Went to a big bonfire tonight out around Stone Head . Hard work eating all those roasted hot dogs and drinking all that beer but someone has to do it .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy and rainy out with a high of 50.

----------


## oyarde

Rained all day . Cleaned out muh ashes , going to get a fire going this evening and keep it going to Fri by the looks of the temps , then I can clean it out again .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny all day with a high of 26.

----------


## oyarde

Cold and windy but my fire is strong and bright . Always vigilant and watchful to the North , east and west to ensure no heathens sneak into my domain.

----------


## oyarde

I sawed up a pile of stuff I had from last yr that I thought was just a hair too long to fit on the fire today . High of 31  but probably 76 in here .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy today with a high of 45.

----------


## oyarde

Going to be 45 and sunny today . Pretty good for this time of year

----------


## oyarde

Tomorrow I am going to chuck some wood for Jan . Maybe go to the post office , see if Danke sent me a card and some cash .

----------


## Anti Globalist

36 and cloudy right now with a high of 43.

----------


## oyarde

Loaded up some ash logs to take to a young friend . Waiting for Danke to come by and take me to the bar for pulled pork , beers and shots .

----------


## oyarde

40 degrees tomorrow but snow Sun night they say . I'll probably clean some ashes out tomorrow . Maybe Wed go haul a load of logs down for next winter . Hopefully Danke is Christmas shopping for me .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Currently 31 out and sunny.  It was supposed to snow last night and early this morning but it never ended up happening.  High for today will be 35.

----------


## oyarde

45 out but the storm is coming , should arrive tomorrow afternoon according to the white weather people .

----------


## oyarde

Looks like maybe 4 inches of snow but I am sitting around in a T shirt , probably about 78 degrees in here . Nice fire .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Started snowing around 8 last night and continued snowing all the way up to 2 am.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Been mostly cloudy today with a high of 31.

----------


## Anti Globalist

So my brother has this 18 year old kid working for him.  He told me last night that the kid showed up for work late yesterday his house burned down, all 4 of his dogs died due to smoke inhalation, and that his moms boyfriend started the fire and committed suicide with a shotgun while the house was on fire.

----------


## oyarde

> So my brother has this 18 year old kid working for him.  He told me last night that the kid showed up for work late yesterday his house burned down, all 4 of his dogs died due to smoke inhalation, and that his moms boyfriend started the fire and committed suicide with a shotgun while the house was on fire.


Thats not a very  cheerful story . Not sure how big of a loss four house dogs or the mom's boyfriend  are ( I'd survive it OK )but I am sure it would suck to lose your house in a fire . Is there anything your brother can do to help him ?

----------


## oyarde

I split some wood today .

----------


## oyarde

11 degrees tonight and tomorrow night then warm up to 40 to 50 degrees during the day the next three days . I'll need to let muh fire die down and clean out some coals .

----------


## oyarde

Everybody try and come up with a more cheerful Christmas story than anti G .

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Everybody try and come up with a more cheerful Christmas story than anti G .


I got a couple more stories that aren't cheerful.  Maybe I'll talk about them if the appropriate thread is ever made.

----------


## oyarde

> I got a couple more stories that aren't cheerful.  Maybe I'll talk about them if the appropriate thread is ever made.


You can put them in here after new years

----------


## Anti Federalist

> So my brother has this 18 year old kid working for him.  He told me last night that the kid showed up for work late yesterday his house burned down, all 4 of his dogs died due to smoke inhalation, and that his moms boyfriend started the fire and committed suicide with a shotgun while the house was on fire.


Jesus...

----------


## Danke

*What's Up With This Weather Stuff?*

----------


## oyarde

I sawed up a load of logs for next year today . Ham in the oven .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Supposed to be in the mid to high 40s for the whole week next week.  High for today was 39.

----------


## oyarde

Merry Christmas ! I will be busy handing out gifts to the Grandkids for a couple days then probably splitting wood Mon and working part time Tue & Thurs . Gotta roll muh change for a few New Years drinks , doing my part keep the economy chooglin'

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny all day with a high of 44.

----------


## oyarde

I am going to unload a load of logs today and split some wood .

----------


## oyarde

> Winter is coming


Maybe

----------


## oyarde

I'll probably load up another load of green logs for next yr on Fri . I need to change the oil in the F150 too and probably pick up a Hydraulic oil filter here sometime . I think I might be getting close to having enough gas mixed up for the Stihl .

----------


## oyarde

I cleaned out and hauled out two buckets of ashes today and dumped them in the creek . Took about 10 minutes . Probably more than Danke does all day .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Foggy out this morning.   High for today will be 52.

----------


## oyarde

feels like spring

----------


## oyarde

I am leaving my lighted deer herd lit all day today . Danke , just leave any gifts on the back porch . Could be beer in the fridge in the garage . Merry Christmas !

----------


## Anti Globalist

Been a while since I've seen a warm day on Christmas.  High for today will be 56.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Another beautiful day after Christmas.  High will be 59.

----------


## oyarde

feels like june, awesome baby.Not supposed to drop to 20 until jan 05

----------


## Anti Globalist

While during the Christmas party at my aunts, she told a story about how back in 07, a hawk ran into one of the windows and ended up in the house.  She had to get her son and boyfriend to try and get the bird out.  She even showed pictures of the whole incident.

----------


## oyarde

> While during the Christmas party at my aunts, she told a story about how back in 07, a hawk ran into one of the windows and ended up in the house.  She had to get her son and boyfriend to try and get the bird out.  She even showed pictures of the whole incident.


I had one in my hen house one winter on a single digit day that was enormous , probably three or four inch claws. Those things are killing machines.Probably after your live turkey .

----------


## oyarde

I am offering Danke half off  a  Niagara snorkeling  package for next Jan . I will send the voucher once the check clears or take gold.

----------


## Anti Globalist

It was mostly clear today and the high was 41.

----------


## oyarde

I split some wood today , tomorrow afternoon I might saw a load of  logs up for winter of 2021 .

----------


## Suzanimal

Very warm the past few days. I'm not sure what the high was but I've been wearing my shorts and haven't been cold so there ya go. Honestly, I've been too busy to do much of anything, much less check the weather. When my bosses got back from vacation a few months ago, they threw a bunch of money at me and made me the General Manager at the bar. I even got bit-ness cards with my name and title on them.  I've only given them out to the dish washer, though. We have a running joke about staying out of each other's bit-ness and now that I have bit-ness cards, I'm all up in his bit-ness. 

I hope you all had a Merry Christmas. We did. I finally got a new laptop. I thought I was on the naughty list but Mr A and the boys chipped in together and bought me a laptop, a new Wonder Woman coffee cup (I keep breaking them), some new pj pants, slipper socks so I don't slip on the stairs, and a $25.00 Macys gift card - that was a re-gift but I don't care. I felt bad because I

----------


## oyarde

> Very warm the past few days. I'm not sure what the high was but I've been wearing my shorts and haven't been cold so there ya go. Honestly, I've been too busy to do much of anything, much less check the weather. When my bosses got back from vacation a few months ago, they threw a bunch of money at me and made me the General Manager at the bar. I even got bit-ness cards with my name and title on them.  I've only given them out to the dish washer, though. We have a running joke about staying out of each other's bit-ness and now that I have bit-ness cards, I'm all up in his bit-ness. 
> 
> I hope you all had a Merry Christmas. We did. I finally got a new laptop. I thought I was on the naughty list but Mr A and the boys chipped in together and bought me a laptop, a new Wonder Woman coffee cup (I keep breaking them), some new pj pants, slipper socks so I don't slip on the stairs, and a $25.00 Macys gift card - that was a re-gift but I don't care. I felt bad because I


I too got a new HP laptop to replace my old one , I think It was at least 8 years old and I had it in once for a new screen and once for a new keyboard , then the plastic broke around the hinge where the fan was . It must be rough being my laptop. Muh other major scores were I bought myself a set of fancy new winter model michelen wipers for muh F150, and then gifts of a brass coffee/beer mug , a  Home Depot Gift card and a Red Lobster gift card .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I too got a new HP laptop to replace my old one , I think It was at least 8 years old and I had it in once for a new screen and once for a new keyboard , then the plastic broke around the hinge where the fan was . It must be rough being my laptop. Muh other major scores were I bought myself a set of fancy new winter model michelen wipers for muh F150, and then gifts of a brass coffee/beer mug , a  Home Depot Gift card and a Red Lobster gift card .


It's tough being my laptop, too. I leave it on the porch. It's covered but Mr A says the humidity isn't good for the electronics. 

Ooooo, The Red Lobster...I love their Shrimpwreck Marys (it's a bloody mary with a bunch of big ass shrimp) and cheddar biscuits. That's all I eat there. Mr A insisted on taking me there years ago when they had Crabby Monday (all you can eat crab) and it wasn't really worth it. I filled up on Shrimpwreck Marys and didn't even eat one bucket of crab.

I just noticed I got distracted and forgot to finish typing my thought. I was gonna say, I felt bad because I all I got Mr A was a new flip phone.

----------


## oyarde

> It's tough being my laptop, too. I leave it on the porch. It's covered but Mr A says the humidity isn't good for the electronics. 
> 
> Ooooo, The Red Lobster...I love their Shrimpwreck Marys (it's a bloody mary with a bunch of big ass shrimp) and cheddar biscuits. That's all I eat there. Mr A insisted on taking me there years ago when they had Crabby Monday (all you can eat crab) and it wasn't really worth it. I filled up on Shrimpwreck Marys and didn't even eat one bucket of crab.
> 
> I just noticed I got distracted and forgot to finish typing my thought. I was gonna say, I felt bad because I all I got Mr A was a new flip phone.


I like the draft beers. Mr A probably needed a new phone .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I like the draft beers. Mr A probably needed a new phone .


He did. His tiny screen was cracked and Mr A has a policy of only answering his phone if he knows who's calling and since he couldn't read the screen, he decided to be safe and not answer it just incase someone was calling about his car warranty being expired. He says he didn't need one but when I told him how many Dollar Generals (they seem to be the only place to buy flip phones) I had to go to to find one, he realized how important it was to me for him to answer my calls. My dishwasher told me it was "trap season" and that's why all the flip phones were sold out.

----------


## oyarde

> He did. His tiny screen was cracked and Mr A has a policy of only answering his phone if he knows who's calling and since he couldn't read the screen, he decided to be safe and not answer it just incase someone was calling about his car warranty being expired. He says he didn't need one but when I told him how many Dollar Generals (they seem to be the only place to buy flip phones) I had to go to to find one, he realized how important it was to me for him to answer my calls. My dishwasher told me it was "trap season" and that's why all the flip phones were sold out.


I leave my flip phone in the truck when I go trap. Or if I am hiding out I take the battery out .

----------


## Danke

> Very warm the past few days. I'm not sure what the high was but I've been wearing my shorts...


Pics or it didn't happen.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I leave my flip phone in the truck when I go trap. Or if I am hiding out I take the battery out .


I thought he was talking about tranny prostitutes but my pothead commie SIL told me he was talking about drug dealers. That made more sense. I was wondering why a tranny prostitute would need a bunch of flip phones during the holidays.

----------


## oyarde

> I thought he was talking about tranny prostitutes but my pothead commie SIL told me he was talking about drug dealers. That made more sense. I was wondering why a tranny prostitute would need a bunch of flip phones during the holidays.


Here trap season is trapping fur and shooting trap is shooting little round clay discs with shotguns . All these activities require beverages when finished to celebrate life and most often done while leaving the nag at home and with no phone so the festivities cannot be disrupted . I bet tranny prostitutes have smart phones with all those illicit profits .

----------


## oyarde

Went to the dump this morning , then the Antique Mall to put out new items , cut logs all day. Got a tenderloin then went to a bonfire at a lake to drink six Tall Boys . Had to come back for a pc of pecan pie . Still pretty warm out . Nice.

----------


## oyarde

Raining , probably rained 1 1/2 inches last night . It had actually just started to dry up a little for the first time since Aug/Sept . Back to heavy mud now .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rained last night and theres a bit of snow on the ground. It's also gonna be windy the whole day.  High for today will be 34.

----------


## oyarde

Wind blowing about 30 mph . I am waiting on a couple checks in the mail , one for some Indian Cents , so I'll probably go split some wood .

----------


## donnay

Snowing here today.  22 F  Feels LIKE 15°  Brrr

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Very warm the past few days. I'm not sure what the high was but I've been wearing my shorts and haven't been cold so there ya go. Honestly, I've been too busy to do much of anything, much less check the weather. When my bosses got back from vacation a few months ago, they threw a bunch of money at me and made me the General Manager at the bar. I even got bit-ness cards with my name and title on them.  I've only given them out to the dish washer, though. We have a running joke about staying out of each other's bit-ness and now that I have bit-ness cards, I'm all up in his bit-ness. 
> 
> I hope you all had a Merry Christmas. We did. I finally got a new laptop. I thought I was on the naughty list but Mr A and the boys chipped in together and bought me a laptop, a new Wonder Woman coffee cup (I keep breaking them), some new pj pants, slipper socks so I don't slip on the stairs, and a $25.00 Macys gift card - that was a re-gift but I don't care. I felt bad because I


I always thought it was bidness.

"Never ax anybody bout their bidness".

----------


## oyarde

wind still gusting at high speed . Flurries forecast .

----------


## oyarde

Happy New Year ! May you all be warm and safe with a nice steak to eat .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cold and windy.  High for today was 29.

----------


## oyarde

I am foundered , four beers , a filet mignon , a sirloin , some scallops , fried shrimp , grilled shrimp , clams , a salad , mashed potatoes ……….

----------


## Anti Globalist

Still have snow on the ground.  High for today will be 42.

----------


## oyarde

To be sunny and low 40's today , will be nice if the wind does not rise.

----------


## oyarde

I sawed up a load of logs today , might do another Fri or Sat

----------


## oyarde

Raining so I will probably unload a load of logs today and put a fresh chain on the saw for my next trip .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy all day with a high of 39.

----------


## oyarde

I cut a load of logs today , snow flurries . Tonight 26 degrees . My fire is strong .

----------


## oyarde

Tonight we have mostly an Ash & Sassafras fire with an occasional stick of walnut .

----------


## oyarde

Already unloaded a load of logs today , mostly Ash .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny today with a high of 42.

----------


## oyarde

Probably chuck some split wood tomorrow. Maybe pick up some bags of feed .

----------


## oyarde

Mail did not get here to 5 oclock today . Is Danke working for the postal service now ?

----------


## Anti Globalist

High for today was 40.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like I can let my fire go out Thurs afternoon and clean some coals out Thurs evening . Get ready to crank it back up Sat night . Maybe cut another load of logs tomorrow for 2021- 2023 and chuck some split wood , then Fri split some wood for Feb .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy today with a high of 23.

----------


## Anti Globalist

High of 50 today with strong winds.

----------


## oyarde

Gale force winds now , 2 to four inches of rain coming they say .

----------


## Suzanimal

Warm day for January - high in the 60's. I was off today but the whores still text me their  bizness. I hate people.

Seriously, these bitches can't count to 300.00? That it is literally all they have to  ut It  still get texts about their counting to 3000 drama.. I doubt even @Danke could help them. Do something Danke!!!

----------


## Danke

> Warm day for January - high in the 60's. I was off today but the whores still text me their  bizness. I hate people.
> 
> Seriously, these bitches can't count to 300.00? That it is literally all they have to  ut It  still get texts about their counting to 3000 drama.. I doubt even @Danke could help them. Do something Danke!!!


Send me their contact info, I'll straighten them out.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy and rainy for pretty much the whole day.   High for today is 48.

----------


## oyarde

Well , several inches of rain so far ( like we needed that ) , but I am OK , in good spirits with dry wood and powder . Thank the Lord. Probably make a trip to the post office today, see if Danke sent me anything nice . I have 281 Buffalo nickels to ship to Independence .

----------


## oyarde

Maybe by Sun the rain will stop , probably around three inches so far .

----------


## oyarde

A little weather downtime maint today . Putting new ends on a bunch of extension cords I had plugged in outside that had gotten burnt up from arcing out in the wet snow at one time or another. These things are up to 2.13 ea on sale . I should be more careful . Fixed a leaky gasket on the kitchen sink. If Mrs O would quit cramming so much crap under the kitchen and bathroom sinks it would save me several repairs a yr.

----------


## oyarde

On sump pump duty today , making sure that thing does not stick , looks like we survived the deluge OK . I probably have to reseed some of the front lawn that is now covered in mud and leaves from where the creek got out . House and Outbuildings all dry though so I am happy .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy today with a high of 33.

----------


## oyarde

Today I put on my waders , lacrosse boots and rain jacket ,drug muh chainsaw , pole saw , tow strap , pry bar , pushpole  and shovel down to work on getting a clogged up culvert partially cleared. I worked at it a couple hours .Think I have it 2/3 free or better .  Work on it some more if it drys up any . Eight inches of rain has never been my friend.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy again today with a high of 44.

----------


## oyarde

Tomorrow probably sharpen some chains and split some wood .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Drizzling right now with a high of 38.

----------


## oyarde

Today I split some wood and chucked some wood . Put a fresh chain on . Probably go cut some logs Friday .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny today with a high of 26.

----------


## oyarde

About 20 out , ground froze pretty good for the first time in awhile . Logs to saw.

----------


## phill4paul

January in N.C. has been downright springlike. Starting Sun. days will drop into the 40's and nights will drop into the 20's.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> January in N.C. has been downright springlike. Starting Sun. days will drop into the 40's and nights will drop into the 20's.


Nights will be dropping into the single digits here starting on Saturday.

----------


## oyarde

Forecast says 12 ,12 , 15 and 19 for lows Sat through Tue nights . Wed I will split some wood unless Danke comes by tomorrow and does it .

----------


## Danke

> Forecast says 12 ,12 , 15 and 19 for lows Sat through Tue nights . Wed I will split some wood unless Danke comes by tomorrow and does it .



Getting a lot of snow today/tonight.  Can you stop by tomorrow?  And bring your shovel.

----------


## phill4paul

> Forecast says 12 ,12 , 15 and 19 for lows Sat through Tue nights . Wed I will split some wood unless Danke comes by tomorrow and does it .


  If Danke comes by it will probably be to 'borrow' wood. I'd set  guard dog if I were you.

----------


## Anti Globalist

It was supposed to snow for the next 3 days but its looking like yesterday will be the only time we get some.  High for today will be 38.

----------


## oyarde

Cleaned out muh coals and have a roaring fire . Ready for the teens tonight . Right now a brisk 40 mph wind . The Great Sagamore is in for the evening . All the livestock put up and tools put away . May split a little wood tomorrow .

----------


## oyarde

> If Danke comes by it will probably be to 'borrow' wood. I'd set  guard dog if I were you.


I must spread some reputation around .

----------


## oyarde

13 with an 8 mph breeze currently . I think that is pretty much the forecast for tomorrow morning as well .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Currently it is 5 degrees out and cloudy.  High for today will be 23.

----------


## oyarde

A wonderful fire . Today I split some wood , chucked some wood. My back is getting sore . Probably lay off a couple days and just stoke the fire .

----------


## Danke

Bring your shovel @oyarde

----------


## Anti Globalist

13 degrees right now and the high for today will be 30.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 35.

----------


## oyarde

Probably cut a load of logs Fri and then chuck some split wood. Putting in a new bathroom sink today . Maybe Danke will come by and learn something useful .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Snow showers throughout the day.  High for today will be 34.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Brother brought home a cat an hour ago.  Not sure what breed he is but hes black and white and my brother named him Frank.  He was hanging out at one of the houses my brother is renovating and fixing up and he decided to keep him.  The other two cats we have aren't being very friendly towards him but hopefully they'll warm up to him quickly.

----------


## oyarde

My old barn cat was a big black Persian with yellow eyes named Bubba . He kind of acted like a dog .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rainy and foggy with a high of 38.

----------


## oyarde

I was a little torn today , I could not decide to go see Neil Diamond for his Birthday or go see the Presidents  March for Life speech so I chucked some wood instead . Does not look like I need wood rest of this month .Supposed to be 25 to 40 now through Feb 02 according to the extended forecast. Figure maybe four rick for Feb worst case and I have close to three stacked up . I might need to split another rick or two but will probably just work on sawing some logs into rounds for next yr and the yr after . MAybe Danke will come by to do some work and avoid the Chinese black  death bat $#@!ing virus .

----------


## Anti Globalist

I am sorry to report that we will not be keeping the cat my brother brought home.  He's gonna give it to one of his friends instead.  Plus the other two cats aren't getting along with him.  According to what I've read it'll takes weeks for them to get accustomed to the new cat.  Its pretty unfortunate, as I have grown quite attached to this cat in a short amount of time.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Snowing once again like it has been the last 3 days and will continue to do so until 8 pm.  High for today will be 35.

----------


## oyarde

Flurries this morning and probably yet tonight . I will probably cut some logs tomorrow . I usually try not to do that on Sun but the Mrs may be gone .

----------


## Danke

Snow plow created a snow berm in driveway.  My brother reversed his car over it and it partially tore off the lower molding underneath the bumper.

Had to repair that today, no sign of Oyarde to help.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 34.

----------


## oyarde

I sawed a load of logs today . My back is still sore so trying to take it easy . Put a new plug on one of my trouble lights. Might split some wood tomorrow . Beautiful afternoon today , nice to see it sunny out .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Foggy with a high of 35.

----------


## pcosmar

Mild but wet..

Just bought another load of Wood,, not because we need it,,

just because I said I would.  Well stocked for spring.

----------


## oyarde

Seems the more mild temps are to last another week then back down to 20.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy once again with a high of 35.

----------


## oyarde

My fire is going good now  , red oak , ash and walnut . 27 tonight , I think todays high was around 37.

----------


## oyarde

Probably toss some wood today . Only 31 days to March 01 . By the grace of God , once again the Great Oyarde will have defeated winter .I will be warm by my fire with all my fine bourbon ,rifles and shotguns while Danke huddles in his dirty blanket hoping the Wendigo does not find him .

----------


## oyarde

Might split a little wood tomorrow .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Once again it is cloudy with a high of 38.

----------


## oyarde

Probably leave Rand a voice mail tomorrow . Nice to have a Senator that loves his country .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Apparently it snowed last night but most of it is gone this morning.  Only place it hasn't melted is my driveway.  All the other houses in the cul-de-sac don't have snow on their driveways is because the sun actually faces their driveways.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 53.

----------


## oyarde

Finally some sunshine . Everything is so wet and muddy be nice if it would dry up a bit . I sawed a load of logs yesterday , might unload them off the trailer today .

----------


## oyarde

Today I cleaned out about two feet of mud and leaves from the bottom of the concrete liner of my tank trap . It flooded out when the creek got out last time. I have it lined in the bottom so if I choose , in case of attack I can fill it with fuel and ignite it. On the bright side the burning flesh and hair usually fills the enemies with dread  on the other hand , no good scalps to select and tan later .

----------


## Swordsmyth

Miles Mathis has improved his solar cycle model and prediction:

http://milesmathis.com/goody.pdf

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny once again with a high of 45.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 38.

----------


## oyarde

My fire is going good , red oak  and ash . 29 and snow tonight is the forecast .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 30.  30% chance of snow starting at 2 pm.

----------


## oyarde

Snow in the forecast again tonight . I have an excellent fire of Hickory and Oak .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Snowing right now.  Gonna have to go out later and shovel the driveway.

----------


## oyarde

Fire still blazing .

----------


## oyarde

> Snowing right now.  Gonna have to go out later and shovel the driveway.


I have no plans to leave at all today . Laze by the fire , clean some guns , make some arrows . It is tough being at the top but someone has to do it .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Snowed a bit earlier this morning but stopped around 9 am.  High for today was 37.

----------


## oyarde

A little snow last night . I am good to next yr , do not need any more snow or rain for a month .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 39.  Supposed to start snowing again on Sunday.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Snow showers started around 12 pm.  Supposed to stop around 4 pm and theres a 50% chance of rain starting at 5.  High for today is 35.

----------


## oyarde

Snowed all morning then turned to cold rain around 1 pm . I unloaded a load of logs off the trailer . Probably call it a day . Might buy some new chain saw chains tomorrow. Supposed to stay warm , 32 to 40 the next four days and nights . The dampness makes it feel colder . Good Hypothermia weather for those who do not stay dry and warm .

----------


## oyarde

Actually quite horrible out , raining cats & dogs .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 34.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like another 1 3/4 inches of rain yesterday we did not need . I picked up two new chains for muh chainsaw today. Guess I will be sawing in the mud on Wed . Loafing tomorrow.

----------


## oyarde

Thurs night turning cold , cold until Sat . I cleaned out some ashes and coals today in preparation . Pretty much 30 to 40 degrees until then .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Foggy out with a high of 35.  Snow for the next two days.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 35.  Supposed to start snowing around 2 pm.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Snowing right now and isn't supposed to stop until 2 pm.  High for today will be 28.

----------


## oyarde

Getting cold out now , my fire is most excellent though of course .

----------


## Working Poor

It has been very rainy where I am and hasn't snowed once.Many flowering trees are in full bloom and the daffodils are popping up

----------


## Anti Globalist

1 degrees out right now.  Mostly sunny with a high of 13.

----------


## devil21

> 1 degrees out right now.  Mostly sunny with a high of 13.


It's been very spring-like in NC.  Lots of rain, 70+degree days recently.  It's a bit chilly in the 40's today but sitting in the sun, away from breeze, in a tshirt is manageable.  It's been a very mild winter here but very rainy for winter.

----------


## oyarde

I have a little sassafras mixed in the fire tonight .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 31.

----------


## oyarde

Nice day today , some sunshine .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 38.  No snow for the whole week.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Most cloudy with a high of 39.

----------


## oyarde

Nice day , but it is supposed to rain and then drop to 16 Thurs night .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cold, wet, and rainy with a high of 36.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 30.

----------


## oyarde

Sunny & 40 today , cold tonight and tomorrow night . I may saw some logs this afternoon.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Brother took one of the cats to the vet a couple hours ago since one of them had blood in his urine.  Brought him back home a few mins ago.  He could have a urinary infection which male cats typically don't get or it could have been as a result of a lot of stress.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 24.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny once again with a high of 38.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 50.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like pretty warm now until Wed night.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 52.

----------


## oyarde

I cut a load of logs today before more rain and mud comes .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rainy with a high of 38.

----------


## oyarde

one to three inches of snow tomorrow , raining now for second day in a row now.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Snowing right now with a high of 32.  Snow is supposed to stop after 12 pm.

----------


## oyarde

I  drove 7 hours in the snow earlier today. That is tiring . My fire is strong , high of 28 tomorrow . Last year , March was the coldest month by Temp. avg .

----------


## zou1122

> High for today will be 90.


https://www.dmdaguru.com/

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy today with a high of 30.

----------


## euphemia

Sunshine and 45.

----------


## oyarde

Nice fire tonight , 20 tonight 30 tomorrow 19 tomorrow night and then it breaks warmer . I may not be splitting wood for anything more than next fall . I still though have a pile of logs to finish sawing .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 30.

----------


## oyarde

I have a wonderful fire today . I continue to live in luxury while the barbarians to the north huddle in dirty blankets and eat day old ramen .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny once again with a high of 36.

----------


## oyarde

Snowed a little again last night . Cold this morning when I went out to the feed lot , maybe 24 . To be 50 tomorrow so if I feel up to playing in the instant surface mud that is going to create I have my choice of sawing some logs or cleaning out a leaf , pine needle and stick clogged culvert under the drive . If Danke was here I could supervise while he did both but since that slacker is busy spreading chicom viruses I'll flip a silver dollar and pick just one for myself and get the other the next day .

----------


## oyarde

Avg Temp last March was 34 , hopefully we beat that by 20 degrees this year.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 53.  The temperature for the next 10 days are gonna be in the 40s and 50s.

----------


## oyarde

Got muh smallest culvert cleaned out . It was any warmer I would have been in my T shirt .

----------


## oyarde

Looks like Danke managed to get the masturbation and shame thread closed today . He was the last one to post in it before being closed . That's probably about all he has done today .  Raining here .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 47.

----------


## oyarde

Rained all day , I split a little wood in case it were to turn cold last half of march for a couple days . Hard to forget about the freezing march last year but so far it looks like temp's are forecast at normal levels. Wed back to cutting logs for 2023 .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 49.  40% chance of rain in an hour.

----------


## oyarde

My purple crocuses opened up in bloom today to the sunshine .

----------


## oyarde

I sawed a load of logs today . Maybe Danke will unload them off the trailer for me .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy again with a high of 48.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 45.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 35.

----------


## oyarde

I sawed another load of logs today . I have about six more good , large trees down to saw up into rounds and then two huge trees down also . When I get done , with what I have  I think it will last at least until March 2022 once I split it all .Start splitting probably in Sept . I have been pretty pleased with these last two chains I bought at the bait & tackle ( Oregon brand ) along with an old beat up .38 S & W  Iver Johnson Cadet  pocket revolver  ( 130.00). They have a couple old , nice  H & R .32 Long revolvers and used .380 auto too on consignment but the guy wants too much for them . I would give 450 for all three of them tops I think . I told him to let the guy know if they do not sell , he is asking 630 .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 64.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy and rainy with a high of 55.

----------


## oyarde

I cut a load of logs today . I think I have two more loads to haul out of that honey hole and then just three giants to cut up there and that's it for that spot . It was a pretty nice gift from my Brother In Law .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy and rainy once again with a high of 45.

----------


## oyarde

Still dark @ 7:30 am , not yet spring .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy today with a high of 60.

----------


## oyarde

Raining hard , if it is not raining in the morning I am going to cut a load of logs .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 47.

----------


## oyarde

Snow in the morning . Hopefully we can render fat from a global warming person to use as lamp oil and they can finally benefit me .

----------


## oyarde

I sawed two loads of logs today and loaded one and got a haircut . Working twice as hard now to make up for the loss of economic activity for Danke to be laying around in his dirty sweats .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 38.  60% chance of snow starting at 2.

----------


## oyarde

Forecast says down to 24 Sat night

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 39.

----------


## oyarde

I bought a couple fruit trees yesterday . Have them in the garage with the heat on since one of them is starting to leaf out already, going to wait about a week and a half before I put them out due to the global cooling . I unloaded a load of logs off the trailer and cut another two loads of logs and hauled one to the house. Probably chuck a half rick of wood Fri and crank the fire back up Fri & Sat nights. I have a half rick split on a wagon in the drive. Going to get a new tire tomorrow , might unload the trailer then too so I can haul another load Wed.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 39.   It snowed for an hour at 11 am and rained for two hours.

----------


## oyarde

I threw about a half rick of wood in the basement today . Going to start the fire again Fri afternoon due to general lack of promised global warming .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy again with a high of 47.

----------


## oyarde

Supposed to rain all day tomorrow but I may haul a load of logs anyway . If Danke was not laying around at home I could use his rain jacket and then mine would not get muddy .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Raining for most of the day with a high of 49.

----------


## oyarde

Rained all day . I hauled a load of logs . Tenderloins tonight for dinner and meatloaf tomorrow night . I hope Danke is not eating the pets in the hood now that he is broke and laid off .

----------


## Danke

> Rained all day . I hauled a load of logs . Tenderloins tonight for dinner and meatloaf tomorrow night . I hope Danke is not eating the pets in the hood now that he is broke and laid off .


I'm headed up north to a reservation with my boat  to "pick up" some fish and wild rice.

----------


## oyarde

> I'm headed up north to a reservation with my boat  to "pick up" some fish and wild rice.


I saw some really old man fishing in the lake near where I have been cutting wood . I told him you might need to borrow some fish . Hopefully your boat is still there . I think those get traded on the black market up there a lot .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Foggy and rainy with a high of 61.

----------


## oyarde

Rained a few inches so far today . supposed to turn windy & cold tomorrow afternoon . Probably unload some logs tomorrow unless Danke has it done already .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Gonna be rainy once again with a high of 41.

----------


## oyarde

I have a nice fire going .

----------


## oyarde

Taking a nap by the fire today . Sending Danke a smoke signal to ask for a no interest loan . Got laid off from my part time job yesterday and the antique mall is closed to April . So far I don't miss it but I had all the bills pd a month in advance a week ago .

----------


## oyarde

Planted a cherry tree today  after my yearly physical . Doc said everything is alright so I figured I'd press it and see if I can get another bearing fruit.

----------


## oyarde

More big storms blowing through . Just what I needed , more rain to add to muh mud .

----------


## oyarde

Wind is blowing so hard today you have to lean into it , maybe it will help dry up the last six inches of rain or so .

----------


## oyarde

I planted a plum tree today . By the time the hole was as deep as the blades on the post hole digger there was water bubbling up in the bottom of it .

----------


## oyarde

I cut my last load of wood out of the spot I had been working on all winter . 22 loads out of there .I cut a little grass today out over the septic field . Had on a T shirt , Flannel shirt and a fleece lined sweatshirt . Wind still blowing 20 mph . I went to the post office first , they are still in Mopp level 4 in there , they must think Danke is in town .

----------


## oyarde

Cold out today . Feels like last April and the April before  which were frigid and snowy due to the promised global warming .

----------


## oyarde

Today I dug a hole in the woods . Never even took my jacket off .

----------


## oyarde

Probably change the oil in one of my Jap Zeros today . I have two now .

----------


## oyarde

Today I cut the grass . Due to global warming you can see your breath and I put on my sheep skin lined jacket and wool socks . I tilled up muh onion patch . I usually have them and potatoes  planted 20 days ago but I am getting older and have slowed down a little bit . I wanted to get done cutting that wood out of my wood lot before I started something else .

----------


## oyarde

Today I plowed . Due to the global warming it was about 35 degrees with a 25 mph wind . My face is windburned and my toes cold . Felt like an end of Feb day .

----------


## oyarde

Toes cold again when I got back from the feed lot this morning . Frost last night . Hope my fruit tree blossoms survive . wiped out last yr and the yr before . It was the global warming I am sure .

----------


## oyarde

Still cold out  , rumors are it might get to 50 .

----------


## oyarde

Still very cold and very windy , might be 40 but a nice 30mph wind.

----------


## Suzanimal

High of 70 and sunny today.

I bought some non-essential but beautiful Hibiscus at the garden center and plan on planting them today. I also plan on checking on my strawberry plants. I planted 50 of them years ago and gave up on them after a family of ground squirrels set up shop near my berry patch. I only ever got one measly strawberry. Mr A said I should take it to the county fair and enter it as the worlds most expensive strawberry but I ate it. My blueberry bushes are near my strawberries. The birds have been getting those. I can tell because of all the colorful bird poo I keep washing off the patio furniture. Nasty birds.

I also bought some herbs, tomatoes, and peppers at the garden center. I bought fennel because Mr A makes Italian sausage and fennel is essential to his recipe. I also picked up a lot of mint. I've been craving mojitos. Since booze is essential, I figure mojito mint is too. 

I also planted some seeds. Cilantro (essential for my guacamole), parsley (IMO, a non-essential herb but $#@! it, I had some empty pots), and some giant sunflowers. I have a dream of harvesting my own sunflower seeds but I know the birds are just going to get them. Oh well, they will look cool.

----------


## oyarde

> High of 70 and sunny today.
> 
> I bought some non-essential but beautiful Hibiscus at the garden center and plan on planting them today. I also plan on checking on my strawberry plants. I planted 50 of them years ago and gave up on them after a family of ground squirrels set up shop near my berry patch. I only ever got one measly strawberry. Mr A said I should take it to the county fair and enter it as the worlds most expensive strawberry but I ate it. My blueberry bushes are near my strawberries. The birds have been getting those. I can tell because of all the colorful bird poo I keep washing off the patio furniture. Nasty birds.
> 
> I also bought some herbs, tomatoes, and peppers at the garden center. I bought fennel because Mr A makes Italian sausage and fennel is essential to his recipe. I also picked up a lot of mint. I've been craving mojitos. Since booze is essential, I figure mojito mint is too. 
> 
> I also planted some seeds. Cilantro (essential for my guacamole), parsley (IMO, a non-essential herb but $#@! it, I had some empty pots), and some giant sunflowers. I have a dream of harvesting my own sunflower seeds but I know the birds are just going to get them. Oh well, they will look cool.


I knew you would be living lavishly with all your non essentials .

----------


## oyarde

Probably going to get below freezing tonight and tomorrow night .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I knew you would be living lavishly with all your non essentials .


Indeed.

I did an inventory on our essentials on the liquor shelf this morning and noticed Mr A has been slacking on his scotch. I also noticed my tequila is running low. I think he's been dipping in my stockpile. We're fine on Vodka. Vodka is an excellent sanitizer. I'm saving that incase I get exposed to coronavirus and need to sanitize my insides.

----------


## pcosmar

> Probably going to get below freezing tonight and tomorrow night .


Hoping to be past that here,,  Though we had some last night..  36 degrees predicted.. and frost on the cars.

But it has been nice and sunny and that Kills Germs..

Been standing out being disinfected.

----------


## Suzanimal

High in the high 60's and sunny...

I have to go to the essential pool store and pick up a new o-ring for the automatic chlorinator on the essential pool. When I was supervising my kids doing essential yardwork, I noticed the damn thing was leaking. I'm also going to stop at the Aldi and pick up some essential Chocolate Almond milk for the boys. It's their favorite and I have another list of chores for them to do today. I also want some of my essential salad mix. They were out of my salad mix the other morning and Mr A picked up some unessential salad mix I don't like. (Don't worry, I reported him) Probably going to pick up some of that $3 wine while I'm there. Definitely Essential.

----------


## oyarde

Heavy frost this morning . Strange month , one day was 80 the rest about 25 degrees below what they should be , 40 . Good thing I caught some fish on the warm day because mid April at sixty degrees  is the prime fishing here .

----------


## oyarde

Wind gusting around 35 mph . I changed the oil in the F 150 outside in the drive . Oil blowing everywhere .

----------


## Suzanimal

Chilly morning but it's going to turnout to be a beautiful day with the highs in the mid 70's.

I plan on getting in the pool and think about how _they're_ nonessential while I'm working on my essential tan. Probably going to drink some essential beer, too. 

I am essential. They can $#@! off.

----------


## oyarde

Cold and rainy, again . No sign of the promised global warming .

----------


## oyarde

Four hard frosts in a row in the 20's . Ya , $#@! that . We have the perimeter patrolled though and hope to catch trespassers to render them into lamp oil so we can read by the fire .

----------


## Suzanimal

beautiful day

Mr A grilled me up some chicken and popped a bottle of wine and we FINALLY had some quality pool time - until he decided he was tired of hearing me rant about the government not stimulating me and went off to cook apple fritters - he's been watching Chef John and spending his time cooking and getting fat(ter).

----------


## oyarde

Heat wave , 39 tonight , no more frost forecast through 4/28

----------


## Anti Globalist

High will be 61 today.  The whole week will be in the 50s and 60s.

----------


## oyarde

Cold this morning , cold tomorrow morning . I'll just be happy if there is no more frost . I have food to grow.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy and cold right now but should be in the 60s around 12 PM.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 58.

----------


## oyarde

Nasty , poured rain , maybe 55 feels like 40. I am going to take an extra  nap . I deserve it . Hopefully some $#@!tard global warming thief liberal will have to work twice as hard at some $#@!hole job while I dream of sunny fall days of seventy degrees as I stroll the creekbank with a shotgun and smell the drying leaves and enjoy the bright colors of reds and yellow.....

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 48.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cold, cloudy, and rainy with a high of 47.

----------


## oyarde

Cold and rained all day , probably tomorrow . I made a trip to the dump .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy today with a high of 56.  No rain whatsoever.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny today with a high of 58.

----------


## oyarde

Still had on a flannel shirt at lunchtime when I was mowing . Cold this morning , rain tonight but warmed up over 60 and nice out this afternoon. Now that the month is over here in the global cooling rain forest , finally get an average  April day above 60.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Currently 58 and mostly cloudy.  High will be 73.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Raining for the majority of the day.  High will be 58.

----------


## oyarde

Rained all day and cold. Typical here in the ohio valley global cooling temperate rainforest .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Another day of rain.  High will be 51.

----------


## oyarde

Currently  nasty 49 and raining here in the global cooling temperate rain forest . All the livestock housing built and put near the woods , even if you keep it painted never drys out except a couple months a year and just rots . Four years of this is about all it took I've replaced half in the past two years maybe next year I'll replace another third and just burn the rest to the ground in Aug if it is dry enough to burn. Hopefully we can roust up a couple global warming people to toss on the pyre.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 49.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rainy and cloudy with a high of 47.  Hopefully it'll clear up so that I can go for a walk later.

----------


## oyarde

Due to global cooling here in the temperate rain forest it is a cold , rainy winter day . Ready for spring .

----------


## oyarde

still cold this morning

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 59.

----------


## oyarde

Cold again .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 44.

----------


## oyarde

Still cold

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 56.

----------


## oyarde

Heaviest frost Ive ever seen this late in May . Killed more of my tomatoes . Down to 35 the next three nights . It was so cold and windy today I had on my flannel , sweatshirt and jacket while mowing the tank trap today .

----------


## ATruepatriot

> Heaviest frost Ive ever seen this late in May . Killed more of my tomatoes . Down to 35 the next three nights . It was so cold and windy today I had on my flannel , sweatshirt and jacket while mowing the tank trap today .


Damn... 

https://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/sites/defa...?itok=19bwFcU9

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 53.  Might rain starting around 9 am and might rain at 5 pm.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 48.

----------


## oyarde

Still cold . Thinking about putting off mowing the front lawn to Wed .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 59.  No rain in the forecast.  Gonna be in the 60s and 70s for the next few days.

----------


## oyarde

Still cold , spring is coming 2 moths late it seems .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 65.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Raining all day with a high of 72.

----------


## oyarde

Cold and rainy this morning , finally warmed up to spring this afternoon . Two months late due to the global cooling .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 71.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 67.  Two guys are here painting all of our showers.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Supposed to rain for the next 3 days.  High will be 69.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy and rainy with a high of 67.

----------


## oyarde

Rained a few more inches last night and today . I got one gutter cleaned out . One more to do. I need to cut some grass , maybe Wed

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 64.  Looking like it might rain all day.

----------


## Anti Globalist

No rain in sight today.  Mostly sunny with a high of 64.

----------


## oyarde

Still cold , still raining . I went ahead and cut some grass until my toes were going numb and quit . Due to the global cooling I had to put on my wool socks .Go back to it Friday

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 67.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy and rainy with a high of 70.

----------


## oyarde

Still wet and cold here in the Ohio River Valley Temperate Rainforest Winter but I'm going to put on my sheepskin jacket and mow anyway since the monsoons resume tomorrow. There have been rumors that spring may come in the second week of June . Probably improve spirits as everyones firewood is wet .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 79.  Finally going to get my haircut today at 1:45 pm.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly sunny with a high of 86.

----------


## oyarde

Another 2 1/2 or more inches of rain yesterday in about an hour . I narrowly escaped damage to my drive and bridge. 90 some percent humidity now for the spring that arrives two months late . It is possible all the trees will be all leafed out by Jun 01 , used to be about mid April . Hopefully by Wed will be caught up with gravel repairs  so we can hunt some Global cooling deniers to torture .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 85.  Won't be until Thursday when the temperature goes down to the 60s.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 87.  Might be some scattered thunderstorms later.

----------


## oyarde

I drove from Versailles to Nashville , rained the whole way.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 83.

----------


## oyarde

Been shoveling Rock today , finished my repairs . Rain tomorrow , rain the next day . I should probably get some more cement.

----------


## oyarde

Went and got some cement , $#@!s in 60 lb bags now instead of 80 lbs . Fed must be running the cement mnfg place .

----------


## oyarde

Got my creek dredged , got my gravel , stone and cement work done . Chainsawed up another logjam. Ready here in the Ohio River Valley global cooling temperate rain forest for the next two days of rain . Probably do some mowing on Sunday , raining now but I did mow up by the feed lot today.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 80.

----------


## oyarde

probably get the chainsaw out tomorrow and trim up a storm damaged tree

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 74.

----------


## oyarde

Mowed the front yard today before the storm , only left mud tracks in one side yard .Cleaned out the one gutter I had not got yet but did not get to it before the storm , did it during . Another inch or two of rain.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 69.

----------


## oyarde

chilly and wet but supposed to have a few days with no rain , first this year

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 67.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 73.

----------


## oyarde

Cold this morning to start June but nice this afternoon. Supposed to be 90 and rain Wed . Any significant rainfall at this point is still dangerous . There is nowhere for it to go. Ground is saturated even on the surface from the last several inches .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Hottest day of the year so far.  High will be 90.

----------


## oyarde

90 today , rain the next two days . Everything is still wet

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 86.

----------


## oyarde

Rain 
and humidity

----------


## Anti Globalist

Chance of thunderstorms starting around noon.  Cloudy with a high of 88.

----------


## oyarde

I went to the town for supplies today , got some 30 Cal , .223 , 100 lbs of feed , 4 cans of wasp killer , two rolls of blue shop rag towels  , case of electrical tape , a pick set , screwdriver set , new small tarp , two magnetic parts trays , long funnel , some shrimp , pork chops ,  fresh ground sausage , a beef roast . Spent somewhere around 92.00. I need to sell some eggs .Probably mow Sun . Might be dried out by then .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 73.

----------


## oyarde

Might go to Home Depot and look at some lawn Tractors today , see if I can figure out which one they should put on clearance for me this fall

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 81.  10% chance of rain starting at 12 pm.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 89.

----------


## oyarde

Supposed to rain tomorrow and the next day . This was the first time all year it had started to dry out

----------


## Anti Globalist

Thunderstorms around 3 pm.  Most cloudy with a high of 88.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 77.

----------


## oyarde

long sleeve weather this morning

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 80.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 77.

----------


## oyarde

80 today . I weedeated and cleaned out the garage . 54 and rain in the morning . Still trying to dry out  hope it misses . In the fifties yet at night the next five nights but back in the 90's by Fri & Sat and rain again a week from Mon.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 70.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 75.  Shouldn't see any rain until the weekend.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 83.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 86.

----------


## oyarde

Mowed some ditches today , pretty nice out Last yr it was about Jul- Aug before it got nice , looks like mid June this year , another 3 1/2 months it will be  getting cold at night I guess

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 87.

----------


## oyarde

59 when I went out to the feed lot this morning , 91 when I pulled back into the drive at 6pm tonight. Raining  .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 91.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly sunny with a high of 89.  Rain for the next four days.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 83.  Should start raining around 12.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Most cloudy with a high of 85.  Should starting raining around 5 pm.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 75.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 78.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 82.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 88.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 86.

----------


## oyarde

Rain today and every day until Thursday

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 85.

----------


## oyarde

Raining yesterday , raining today , 90 percent chance of rain tomorrow

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly sunny with a high of 89.  Might rain later at night.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 87.  40% chance of rain.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 89.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly sunny with a high of 89.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly sunny with a high of 89.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 90.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 92.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 95.  50% chance of rain at 5 pm.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 92.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 91.

----------


## oyarde

Today was the 7th and last day of the first annual JUL-Sept heat weave , no more 90's , only 87  tomorrow

----------


## Suzanimal

Hawt-n-humid

but I love it.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rainy with a high of 84.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 87.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rained earlier in the morning.  Mostly cloudy with a high of 79.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 81.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly sunny with a high of 85.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 87.

----------


## oyarde

In the 90's today . I changed oil in one of the Jap Zeros , dug a hole , blew off the patio and that was good for me . On break until tomorrow.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 81.  40% chance of rain.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 86.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 91.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Currently theres a thunderstorm going on.  High will be 87.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 84.

----------


## oyarde

Got 90 earlier but currently 86 and from now to Fri only highs in the 80's with thunderstorms each day .

----------


## Danke

I'd open up my screen door  to cool down the place, but instead with all the $#@! going down in the cities...I'll stay locked up and leave the A/C on.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 81.

----------


## oyarde

Rained a few inches

----------


## oyarde

> I'd open up my screen door  to cool down the place, but instead with all the $#@! going down in the cities...I'll stay locked up and leave the A/C on.


Good breeze on the prairie ?

----------


## Anti Globalist

Overcast kind of a day.  High will be 84.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 80.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 82.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 87.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 92.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 83.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 88.

----------


## Michael Landon

> Sunny with a high of 88.


#fakenews

Sunny with a high of 74, with a 5% chance of rain until 10am.

- ML

----------


## oyarde

Suzanimal Gets Ray Charles in on this page . The rest of you neg rep

----------


## Suzanimal

> Suzanimal Gets Ray Charles in on this page . The rest of you neg rep


Hell yeah! Neg them oyarde! The weather is beautiful - hawt and humid.

----------


## Origanalist

> Hell yeah! Neg them oyarde! The weather is beautiful - hawt and humid.


Fake news, suzanimal is really a antifa chick in Portland.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Suzanimal

> Fake news, suzanimal is really a antifa chick in Portland.


I'm insulted! I don't color my hair or even wear a mask.

----------


## Origanalist

> I'm insulted! I don't color my hair or even wear a mask.


How's the mask thing going down there? I'm only finding small pockets of resistance here to me strolling in without one.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 75.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 79.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly sunny with a high of 79.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 81.  Thunderstorm starts around 5 pm.

----------


## oyarde

Rained so many inches tis week I lost count . If it didnt rain to Nov it wouldnt hurt anything

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 73.

----------


## oyarde

Still raining

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 71.  50% chance of rain.

----------


## oyarde

54 degrees tonight . All the rains are taking the toll here in the Ohio River Valley Temperate Global Cooling Rainforest. Maybe the democrats are right and people are to blame . We could sacrifice some of them to pagan gods and see if it helps.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 76.

----------


## oyarde

In the 50's six consecutive nights . The science is in , any global cooling deniers found here in the empire will be rounded up for concentration camps,

----------


## oyarde

Dry today through Sat for the first time in who knows how long , it will still be wet when the rain starts Sun . I have mold growing on my driveway .Life is rough here in the jungle , land of ten foot ragweed .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 77.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 81.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 85.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 88.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 89.

----------


## oyarde

Rained a few inches last night . Guess I still have it better than houston .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 81.

----------


## oyarde

after three more inches of rain , chance of rain wed through monday .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 83.

----------


## oyarde

Evidently , due to global cooling University of Georgia suggests wearing face masks during sex . Based on this I predict an early fall and will begin splitting wood in a month

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 84.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 85.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 87.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 83.

----------


## oyarde

I cut some grass around 1:00 this afternoon , everything still wet . Hopefully will dry out the last half of this month for the first time all year.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 80.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 76.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 77.

----------


## oyarde

I mowed a little today , front yard . It was still wet a 1:00 pm so I waited to four , might be the first time all year it was close to dry. Rained again yesterday . I have a little Danke bobblehead on the tractor. My little Great Grand daughter likes hitting Danke with a stick so his head goes crazy.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 83.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 85.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 85.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly sunny with a high of 86.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 90.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 87.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 93.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly sunny with a high of 92.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 88.

----------


## oyarde

rained again . Hopefully it will dry up from now to Nov

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 79.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 76.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly sunny with a high of 79.

----------


## oyarde

Supposed to rain the next couple days. Finally go caught up with my mowing . Grass is like its Apr or May.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 75.  Supposed to rain for most of the day.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 85.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 85.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 78.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 81.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rain with a high of 84.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 74.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rain with a high of 70.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 68.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 67.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 69.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 72.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly sunny with a high of 75.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Foggy with a high of 73.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly sunny with a high of 78.

----------


## oyarde

Feels about 50 out now

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 82.

----------


## Suzanimal

Rain

The remnants of Sally are passing through and it's friggin pouring.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 67.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 61.

----------


## Suzanimal

Chilly morning but it's suppose to get up to 72 and be sunny. It seems fall has come early.

I bet we're going to be busy af today. Last Sunday, we had one of our busiest NFL Sundays ever. Next Saturday, when the Dawgs play, I expect us to have banner sales. Business is good but it's killing me. I've been trying to hire since we reopened and I just can't get anyone to work. On top of that, the owners seem to have their heads up their asses. They've been out of the day-to-day running of the place so long they've forgotten how decisions they make effect the store. I just got word that we're suppose to start selling hand cut fries. I don't even have enough line cooks to cover all the shifts (last night, there were just two - one guy and ME!! On a normal busy night, there should be 3 cooks and I should be on expo). Who the $#@! is suppose to cut all the damn potatoes?

The only two cooks who have applied, I hired. One is a bi-polar heroin addict and the other has Tourette's syndrome. It's very difficult to understand what the $#@! he's talking about when gets excited. He starts twitching, stuttering, and yelling random $#@!.  I thought it might be fun to have a Tourette's cook yelling out cuss words but mine doesn't seem to cuss. Just my luck, I get a Tourette's employee and he's not even an entertaining one.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 71.

----------


## oyarde

Tomorrow I am going to start splitting wood . Due to global warming  it has been in the low forties for several nights several weeks early.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly sunny with a high of 74.

----------


## Suzanimal

It's cold this morning. 

Last night Mr A told me that if it doesn't warm up in the near future (as in by Thursday), he's going to close the pool.  In other news, he also wants me to do something different for my birthday this year because it's my 50th. (I normally have an end of summer pool party and I think he just wants to close the pool) Anyway, he suggested taking me go-karting but I'm not really interested - I'd probably get a dui. The hoes at work actually had a great idea, though. They want to take me to play paintball. They were surprised I agreed because I tell them all the time that I don't want to see them outside of work but I would never miss the chance to shoot a hoe.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 78.

----------


## Suzanimal

Cloudy with a high of 74 

My stepfather's birthday is today and mine is next week so he wants us to go out tonight and do a duel birthday dinner. He told me he wants us to sit next to each other at dinner so everyone could get good birthday pictures, lol. I told him I would be his birthday buddy. 

I want to go to this crazy Mexican joint by their house. Last time I was there, I saw a big ass truck that had stickers all over the back window - "I Brake for Brunettes", "Panty Dropper", "Warning!! Keep your dick hands off my Sierra", and his handle @too_lit_Chris21. I had all the hoes at work follow him.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 79.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 78.

----------


## oyarde

stack some wood tomorrow . Split some more on mon

----------


## Suzanimal

High of 71 and rainy. The remnants from Tropical Storm Beta are moving through. 

Mr A is playing golf. Ain't no Beta storm gonna stop his game, lol.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 79.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 83.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 77.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 62.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 62.

----------


## Suzanimal

Rainy AND it got cold today. I think it may have been in the 60's.

Anyway, my mental breakdown has been coming since we reopened but I never thought the Spectrum cable guy would be the one to catch the brunt of it - honestly, I thought it would be my boss or a 'chef'. Anyway, our credit card machine has been down all weekend (FUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCKKKKKK) and the $#@!$#@!s at Spectrum kept telling me it was on our end - it couldn't possibly their $#@!ty service or their brokeass gateway. I demanded the first appointment Monday morning (between the hours of 9am and 10am) and the dumb $#@! didn't show up until almost noon. After literally poking our connection with a probe he told me the customer service agent said it wasn't our gateway and there's nothing he can do because he forgot to bring one and he couldn't come back until the next day between the hours of 10 - wheneverthe$#@!. I lost my $#@!. I literally started yelling FUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKK! I yelled it like 4 times and he. looked. shocked. For real. Then he calmly asked me if I would like him to escalate the problem. I gave him my best please die stare and he told me his boss would be there in a hour with a new gateway. Guess what? I was the $#@!ing gateway. I hate these people. Whoever is out there breeding people who work for cable companies, please $#@!ing stop. They are more useless than my whores.


PS I turned 50 today and got a bunch of flowers and free shots at work. Also, the man who offered me 40.00 to have sex with him told me he would do me for free since it was my birthday.  o_O

----------


## phill4paul

> Rainy AND it got cold today. I think it may have been in the 60's.
> 
> Anyway, my mental breakdown has been coming since we reopened but I never thought the Spectrum cable guy would be the one to catch the brunt of it - honestly, I thought it would be my boss or a 'chef'. Anyway, our credit card machine has been down all weekend (FUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCKKKKKK) and the $#@!$#@!s at Spectrum kept telling me it was on our end - it couldn't possibly their $#@!ty service or their brokeass gateway. I demanded the first appointment Monday morning (between the hours of 9am and 10am) and the dumb $#@! didn't show up until almost noon. After literally poking our connection with a probe he told me the customer service agent said it wasn't our gateway and there's nothing he can do because he forgot to bring one and he couldn't come back until the next day between the hours of 10 - wheneverthe$#@!. I lost my $#@!. I literally started yelling FUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKK! I yelled it like 4 times and he. looked. shocked. For real. Then he calmly asked me if I would like him to escalate the problem. I gave him my best please die stare and he told me his boss would be there in a hour with a new gateway. Guess what? I was the $#@!ing gateway. I hate these people. Whoever is out there breeding people who work for cable companies, please $#@!ing stop. They are more useless than my whores.
> 
> 
> PS I turned 50 today and got a bunch of flowers and free shots at work. Also, the man who offered me 40.00 to have sex with him told me he would do me for free since it was my birthday.  o_O


  Happy 50 Suz. What the hell is Mr. Animal making you work on your B-Day for? You should be spa-ing and getting your hair and nails done and crap like that.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Happy 50 Suz. What the hell is Mr. Animal making you work on your B-Day for? You should be spa-ing and getting your hair and nails done and crap like that.


Thanks, but I don't do that crap and I don't take off work for my birthday - I made 100.00 in cash today and I wasn't even working the bar. Birthday money, bitches!  

Mr A  and the boys chipped in and bought me a case of Josh wine, a bottle of Heinz-57 (my favorite), and a new Wonder Woman coffee cup. What more could a woman want? Plus, they promised to go anywhere I want tomorrow and not even bitch about it. I also got Mr A to agree to buy us all season passes to Universal and Islands of Adventure. He knows I've been dying to go since they opened the Harry Potter area. I can't wait to go through there yelling Avada Kedavra at people who annoy me. How much you wanna bet I buy myself a souvenir wand that mysteriously disappears after my first two cocktails?

----------


## phill4paul

> Thanks, but I don't do that crap and I don't take off work for my birthday - I made 100.00 in cash today and I wasn't even working the bar. Birthday money, bitches!  
> 
> Mr A  and the boys chipped in and bought me a case of Josh wine, a bottle of Heinz-57 (my favorite), and a new Wonder Woman coffee cup. What more could a woman want? Plus, they promised to go anywhere I want tomorrow and not even bitch about it. I also got Mr A to agree to buy us all season passes to Universal and Islands of Adventure. He knows I've been dying to go since they opened the Harry Potter area. I can't wait to go through there yelling Avada Kedavra at people who annoy me. How much you wanna bet I buy myself a souvenir wand that mysteriously disappears after my first two cocktails?


Well, good on ya!  

Bring along a lanyard for that wand.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 64.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 58.

----------


## Danke

> Rainy AND it got cold today. I think it may have been in the 60's.
> 
> Anyway, my mental breakdown has been coming since we reopened but I never thought the Spectrum cable guy would be the one to catch the brunt of it - honestly, I thought it would be my boss or a 'chef'. Anyway, our credit card machine has been down all weekend (FUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCKKKKKK) and the $#@!$#@!s at Spectrum kept telling me it was on our end - it couldn't possibly their $#@!ty service or their brokeass gateway. I demanded the first appointment Monday morning (between the hours of 9am and 10am) and the dumb $#@! didn't show up until almost noon. After literally poking our connection with a probe he told me the customer service agent said it wasn't our gateway and there's nothing he can do because he forgot to bring one and he couldn't come back until the next day between the hours of 10 - wheneverthe$#@!. I lost my $#@!. I literally started yelling FUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKK! I yelled it like 4 times and he. looked. shocked. For real. Then he calmly asked me if I would like him to escalate the problem. I gave him my best please die stare and he told me his boss would be there in a hour with a new gateway. Guess what? I was the $#@!ing gateway. I hate these people. Whoever is out there breeding people who work for cable companies, please $#@!ing stop. They are more useless than my whores.
> 
> 
> PS I turned 50 today and got a bunch of flowers and free shots at work. Also, the man who offered me 40.00 to have sex with him told me he would do me for free since it was my birthday.  o_O


This is my thread about the weather.  Please take your cable guy, Killing Curse and sexual deviancy talk elsewhere.

----------


## Suzanimal

> This is my thread about the weather.  Please take your cable guy, Killing Curse and sexual deviancy talk elsewhere.




Beautiful day - sunny and high in the mid-70's

Now that I have a more stable kitchen my mind has turned back to the bar and I have to get a new fall drink menu together by Monday. I was thinking about jelly donut shots this morning while I was doing liquor inventory and had an idea to make raspberry jello and squirt it into the Baileys so the shot is texturally more like a jelly donut - it already tastes just like one. I'm gonna try that tomorrow.

I also got in PBR hard coffee. Of course it came right after I left so I have to wait until tomorrow to have a sample but the staff texted me a pic of it because they know how much I've been looking forward to it. Unfortunately, I might have to fire one of my best hoes. She's made up a story about how she has two kids (she doesn't - her mother had no idea what I was talking about when I asked about her grandchildren. I think she would be a perfect candidate for Danke's finishing school.) and they were in a car accident and can't walk so she can't come to work. A cursory glance at her FB page showed she must've been posting that bull$#@! from a bar up the street because right after I got the text, she posted a pic of her and another hoe at the bar saying she back on her hoe $#@!. I hadn't noticed she had come off her hoe $#@!.

----------


## oyarde

39 tonight , thats in the 30's about ten days early , weve been in the 40's two weeks early . Must be the global warming . Pretty much also must be the cause of my losses of fruit tree blossoms to heavy frosts and snows 5 to 6 weeks later into spring that it used to be . Thats it , global warming has added 1 1/2 months to winter and made fall come two weeks early.

----------


## Suzanimal

Chilly morning with a high of 69.

I have to go in at 3pm and stay until close(we close at 2 am but I don't usually get out until 3am because the hoes dawdle). I have no idea how to work the new POS (point of sale computer or, piece of $#@! - either works) so that's gonna make for an interesting Friday rush, lol. On the bright side, I have PBR Hard Coffee to keep me awake.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 54.

----------


## oyarde

Split another rick of wood on Wed , threw it down into the basement today . Probably split another rick Sun or Mon

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 57.

----------


## Suzanimal

High of 73 today.

Falcons don't play today so I'm hoping I don't get my ass kicked at work. It's been 9 days since I had a day off and I've been busy almost every day. I'm tired and I need an easy day at work so I can work on our new POS system. Lots of buttons are messed up. For example, if I ring up your burger with no tomato it charges you a dollar. Also, the nerd who came in and set it up apparently took it upon himself to change all the table numbers in the back dining room. The girls have to click on the table to ring up an order but they're all wrong so it makes running food and drinks to tables a challenge.

Last night I had a black lady at a table flag me down to tell me she didn't want a particular server to wait on her because she thinks this server is racist. I don't know the lady's name but I recognize her as a regular customer. Anyway, the server she claims is racist is black Brittany. She's called black Brittany because she's black. She's also not racist toward black people. I called her Clayton Bigsby for the rest of the night.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 55.

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 60.

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful warm day - 76 right now.

Just waiting for Mr A to get home from golf so we can leave for a short trip. Heading down to Florida to go to Universal. I love going there. Mr A pretends not to really love it but I think he's just trying to be cool. I see him smiling sometimes. I do know he hates going to Margaritaville. He's a Yankee and I don't think they understand Jimmy like Southerners do. Plus, he thinks he sucks.  But I have to go if I'm within a 20 mile radius. The mothership calls me home.

----------


## oyarde

I split some wood today . Time to start getting ready for my Oct cookout.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 70.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 75.

----------


## oyarde

Taking it easy today enjoying a nice day . Probably chuck some wood Fri

----------


## Anti Globalist

Light rain with a high of 69.

----------


## phill4paul

Still plenty of wood left from last year and I was blessed(?) with a large oak falling across the drive during the last heavy rains. Today is chimney cleaning day and stocking the back porch wood bin.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 80.

----------


## Suzanimal

Cloudy and in the 70's I'm guessing. 

Florida was nice and toasty but those folks are mask crazy. So we had to wear one in Universal but some bitch told me my mask wasn't tight enough. WTF? I told her it was fine but she kept on about how it needed to be tighter over my nose - I just ignored her. I also accidently booked the wrong hotel. This one really is a $#@! hole, lol. We had to pay a 5.00 'resort fee'. I guess the resort part was the Sunshine massage parlor in the lobby. The towels smelled like Indian food and there were quite a few sketchy guests. I was awakened several nights by a Hispanic couple fighting right outside our room. The pool was decent, though. It was nice that it was opened from 8am-DUST (yes, dust) 

I did not get a wand but I did get several Butterbeers. They weren't alcoholic but they were yummy. Now I understand why Harry and the gang liked hanging out in Hogsmead. My favorite rides were The Mummy and Hagrids motorbike rollercoaster. They were a blast. My least favorite ride was Gringotts bank. Boring. I was pissed I waited an hour to ride that crap.

----------


## oyarde

Probably split another rick of wood Sun  if it isnt raining . I chucked a rick today and mowed / chopped up leaves on the tank trap .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 78.

----------


## Suzanimal

Thunderstorms high of 78.

It feels like Friday to me because I normally work Friday-Tuesday and have Wednesday and Thursday off (when I don't get called in because some douchebag didn't show up). I scheduled myself in at 1pm to make sure the hoes have enough cold beer for the GA game. Dumbasses only but one case of Bud Lt bottles in the beer cooler last week and we ran out. Butt Light is our most popular beer, btw. I'm also curious to see if my PBR rep stopped in to deliver the tap handle I've been requesting since JANUARY (!!!). I've been using a piece of paper wrapped around an old Scofflaw Basement handle with PBR scribbled on it. It looks ratchet as hell. I texted him last Monday with my order and told him if a handle wasn't on that tap by today, I would pull all his $#@!ty beer from our bar. I was in a bad mood on Monday.

----------


## oyarde

Loser of Ga - Tenn is out of contention

----------


## phill4paul

> Thunderstorms high of 78.
> 
> It feels like Friday to me because I normally work Friday-Tuesday and have Wednesday and Thursday off (when I don't get called in because some douchebag didn't show up). I scheduled myself in at 1pm to make sure the hoes have enough cold beer for the GA game. Dumbasses only but one case of Bud Lt bottles in the beer cooler last week and we ran out. Butt Light is our most popular beer, btw. I'm also curious to see if my PBR rep stopped in to deliver the tap handle I've been requesting since JANUARY (!!!). I've been using a piece of paper wrapped around an old Scofflaw Basement handle with PBR scribbled on it. It looks ratchet as hell. I texted him last Monday with my order and told him if a handle wasn't on that tap by today, I would pull all his $#@!ty beer from our bar. I was in a bad mood on Monday.


  PBR tap handle would look nice on a stick shift.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like Tenn , Auburn , LSU , Texas , Florida do not belong in the top 25 .

----------


## Suzanimal

One frickin tornado spotted within a mile of the bar and one within eyeshot. Not sure how to post pics from my phone but a customer took a pic from our patio.

I’ve alerted my husband and bosses that if the building gets destroyed, move rubble from the beer walk in because that’s where I plan on taking shelter.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 71.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Foggy with a high of 69.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly sunny with a high of 70.

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful day - high around 80

Work was good. I got a lot accomplished and went out with Mr A and his friends to a bar to watch the Bills. It was open mic night and there were a bunch of 20something upper middle class white kids wearing BLM facemasks and rapping about gangsta $#@!, muthafucker. Lol, I'm more gangsta than they are.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 73.

----------


## oyarde

I chucked some wood today . I figure I am 1/3 done splitting wood to get to March

----------


## Suzanimal

Another beautiful day in Hotlanta. High was in the high 70's/low 80's.

I think oyarde chucks more wood than a woodchuck could chuck.

----------


## pcosmar

> I chucked some wood today . I figure I am 1/3 done splitting wood to get to March


Got a few cord to start.
 But the Woolly Worn said it would be mild,, and it was headed North.

----------


## oyarde

> Got a few cord to start.
>  But the Woolly Worn said it would be mild,, and it was headed North.


Mild is good with me .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 56.

----------


## Suzanimal

Cloudy right now but it's suppose to be mostly sunny with a high of 79.

I plan on cleaning house and was trying to stay home all day but after poking around the pantry and trying to do some laundry, it looks like I may have to run up to the store. I've been so busy at work Mr A and the boys have been doing the shopping and they aren't very good at it. They seem to think we really only need chocolate milk, beer, and meat. They also don't really clean anything. They're great about picking up but they don't wipe anything off. Also, all the brooms and dustpans have disappeared. Not sure what that's about. o_O

----------


## oyarde

rain and cold today

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 56.

----------


## oyarde

Filled up muh tiki torches , washed off all of my outdoor chairs and end tables. Getting ready for my annual chili ,  hot dog & burger cookout , fire.

----------


## oyarde

The Great Sachem is predicting a mild winter @Danke

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 63.

----------


## Suzanimal

I don't know what the temperature was last night but I do know it was too cold to wear the shorts I wore to work.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 59.

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful day in store for me. Sunny with a high of 74.

Imma be a busy beaver today. I have to call my boss and tell him that I don't want his Food and Beverage Director  in my store anymore. He's a dip $#@!. His brother was the last Chef I ran off. I called him Chef Meth. This guy may be lazier than his brother. Plus, he's lost all respect of the staff so whatever he tells them to do, even if it's good, they're not going to do it. Apparently, he's been saying his brother saved this place and I ran him off and that's why there are problems. Unfortunately for him all those people had to work with his sorry ass brother and know the truth. Now they're all coming to me telling me his bull$#@!. A few waitresses flat out called him a liar to his face. He came to me and told me he wanted them fired but couldn't give a reason that made sense so I ignored him - I didn't find out until later that they called him out on his bull$#@!. Sometimes I love my hoes. (I'm starting to understand why Danke takes such a special interest in them)

Anyway, Food and Beverage Director guy told me he is going to be working at my store on Thursdays to straighten it out and bring me in line. I chuckled because he picked my day off. How the $#@! is he suppose to bring me in line when I'm not even there?  What dip$#@!. I have to tell my real boss that I don't need his help.

One of his brilliant schemes is to only sell local craft beer. My location is out in the sticks. Ninety percent of our beer sales are Bud Light. I have craft beer for the occasional passer through but craft beer is EXPENSIVE and my rednecks don't buy it. As a matter of fact, my best customers requested Natty Light. I got it for them and they love the $#@!.


I also want to talk to my real boss about getting all the hoes Younghoe Falcons jerseys to wear on game day.  I think that would liven things up on gameday since the Falcon suck so bad. Maybe get on for myself that says Oldhoe, lol.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 48.

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful day in store. Sunny and a high of 78.

I didn't get a chance to talk to my boss about the lazy Food and Beverage director because I went in to work to find our toilets were completely backed up and sewage was coming up out of the floor drains. The issue didn't get resolved until about 7pm and then I cleaned the bathrooms. I was literally up to my ankles in $#@! for hours yesterday. And, to top it off, one of the hoes is having a mental breakdown and kept coming up to me asking me dumb $#@!. She just walked up and interrupted the plumber while he was explaining the $#@!uation to me. 
And y'all are gonna love this bit...the plumbers told me the problem was on the city side and I should call them because it's their responsibility. I called and they sent out a complete moron. He asked me to show him the problem. I did and then he asked me why the sewage was backing up and I said, probably a clog but I'm no plumber (in my bitchiest tone because I was irritated and he was stupid) and he responded stating he wasn't a plumber, either.  He went outside and poked around for a bit and told me he couldn't do anything. We ended up calling the real plumbers back and getting it fixed. It was a rough day. 

I ended up waking up to a crazy dream. In my dream I was on the patio at work talking to my bosses and I feel a tickling in my nose that starts driving me so crazy I end up picking it. I was trying not to but it was driving me crazy. Turns out I fish a giant booger out of my nose and then I toss it on the table right in front of everyone BUT when I went to inspect it on the table, it wasn't a booger at all. It was a damn squid or octopus I didn't get a good look at it and everyone starts telling me I need to go to the doctor but I thought we should run a calamari special. Then I woke up. I was woke as $#@!, lol. That's the craziest dream I've had in a long time. 

I tried googling it's meaning (surely my subconscious was trying to get my attention) but there was nothing about pulling a squid or octopus out of your nose. One website suggested I hang a dream catcher. IDK, might work.

----------


## oyarde

I cleaned out three chicken houses yesterday and still dont have an octopi in my nose .But it makes my nose itch just thinking about it .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 55.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 57.

----------


## oyarde

Fifth consecutive day of rain

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful and 81 but WSBTV says it feels like 82. I dunno, feels like 83 to me but I'm sitting in the sun (trying to hang onto my tan) and day drinking.

----------


## Danke

Got our first snow yesterday, took the nephew  sledding.

----------


## oyarde

Danke sledding in Oct , basking in the global warming

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 76.

----------


## Danke

> Danke sledding in Oct , basking in the global warming


In Minneapolis, 7.9 inches of snow fell on Tuesday making it the biggest snowstorm in recorded history there this early in the season.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 66.

----------


## devil21

Not only cold, but a very dark winter, according to Biden.

----------


## oyarde

indeed , if biden were to win , a cold , dark winter it is.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 47.

----------


## oyarde

> Mostly cloudy with a high of 47.


Hope you dont get the harris-biden smallpox AG

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 48.

----------


## Suzanimal

70 and cloudy

It rained last night and everyone in town came out to party - I swear these people are like worms. Unfortunately, a crazy ass family I barred a few months ago tried to come in, too. Yes, I barred the WHOLE family. They are crazy ass idiots who get drunk barf all over the place, fight (broke a few pool cues on each other in one), and call the cops on each other. Anyway, I told their crazy asses to get out and they said their mom was the crazy one and I should let them stay because she had her kid with her toddler with her. I made them leave. The toddler is also banned. The whole family is banned. One of the regulars was coming in when they were leaving and overheard them trying to figure out where they could go eat because a lot of places in town won't serve them anymore.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 44.

----------


## oyarde

Finally supposed to stop raining Fr morning and have a week of mid 50's and sunny . Looking forward to it

----------


## oyarde

> 70 and cloudy
> 
> It rained last night and everyone in town came out to party - I swear these people are like worms. Unfortunately, a crazy ass family I barred a few months ago tried to come in, too. Yes, I barred the WHOLE family. They are crazy ass idiots who get drunk barf all over the place, fight (broke a few pool cues on each other in one), and call the cops on each other. Anyway, I told their crazy asses to get out and they said their mom was the crazy one and I should let them stay because she had her kid with her toddler with her. I made them leave. The toddler is also banned. The whole family is banned. One of the regulars was coming in when they were leaving and overheard them trying to figure out where they could go eat because a lot of places in town won't serve them anymore.


You banned Dankes nephew too ?

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 43.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 52.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 51.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 44.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 55.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 38.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly sunny with a high of 50.

----------


## oyarde

Wind chill in the 20's yesterday afternoon , 60 by Wed .

----------


## oyarde

Time to start splitting some more wood later this week

----------


## devil21

> Time to start splitting some more wood later this week


In your expert opinion, how long should split wood sit dry before it's considered seasoned enough for wood stoves?  Opinions vary widely but I trust your opinion more than random websites.

----------


## oyarde

> In your expert opinion, how long should split wood sit dry before it's considered seasoned enough for wood stoves?  Opinions vary widely but I trust your opinion more than random websites.


I like to cut it before spring to burn the next winter. The wood I'm burning now I cut this time a yr ago, but I would be just as good with it if I cut it in Feb

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 64.

----------


## Suzanimal

> You banned Dankes nephew too ?


Hell yeah! I don't need the po-po hanging out around the place.  

High of 68.  Cold. $#@! this $#@!. I. Hate. Being. Cold.  Where the $#@! is the Global Warming that autistic girl keeps harping on about? Bring it on, bitch!


The bar has an Instagram account now and I've been making all the regulars post about how the management is hot, lol.   One of them had the audacity to ask me where his beer is whilst I was $#@!ing around with my phone. 

I really need to figure out the IG because one regular left me an unsolicited compliment (I'm shameless. I tell the $#@!ers what to say) and I accidently deleted it. 

I spelled Mojito, Moheeito trying to be funny and started getting corrected so I deleted it and ended up deleting the real comments. I have a habit of misspelling things because I think it's funny but people who don't know me don't get the joke. Today, I spelled Tuesday Twosday on the paperwork. It keeps things spicy. 


Oh, we had a Tropical storm move through last week. That was exciting. I was hoping a ginger cat would get lost and need me but no luck. Am I literally the only person stray cats avoid? WTF? I seem to only attract cats with homes. (Found out the last Brian Setzer was just a freeloader) I would just adopt a cat but Mr A would lose his $#@! if I paid for a cat. Plus, he's allergic to cats so it would be kind of an $#@! move for me to buy one. I DID get him to agree not to run one off if the poor thing wandered into my loving clutches. Muh Ha Ha...

ISO: Stray ginger cat with bad disposition. I will love you and hug you and call you Brian Setzer.

----------


## Danke

> Hell yeah! I don't need the po-po hanging out around the place.  
> 
> High of 68.  Cold. $#@! this $#@!. I. Hate. Being. Cold.  Where the $#@! is the Global Warming that autistic girl keeps harping on about? Bring it on, bitch!
> 
> 
> The bar has an Instagram account now and I've been making all the regulars post about how the management is hot, lol.   One of them had the audacity to ask me where his beer is whilst I was $#@!ing around with my phone. 
> 
> I really need to figure out the IG because one regular left me an unsolicited compliment (I'm shameless. I tell the $#@!ers what to say) and I accidently deleted it. 
> 
> ...


Did you remember to vote?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Did you remember to vote?


I couldn't $#@!ing forget. Mr A made me vote a few weeks ago.  If you look at his latest pic in the picture thread you'll see the goofy I voted sticker. I'm not gonna lie, he bought my vote, It cost him a bottle of Beringer White Zinfandel at Oyster Bay. 

BTW,  @trey4sports lives around there now and I was thinking about him last time I was there. Wanna meet for a drink (or two), I'll buy.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 71.

----------


## trey4sports

> I couldn't $#@!ing forget. Mr A made me vote a few weeks ago.  If you look at his latest pic in the picture thread you'll see the goofy I voted sticker. I'm not gonna lie, he bought my vote, It cost him a bottle of Beringer White Zinfandel at Oyster Bay. 
> 
> BTW,  @trey4sports lives around there now and I was thinking about him last time I was there. *Wanna meet for a drink (or two), I'll buy.*


That's a deal!

----------


## oyarde

In no time Trey will be banned from Suzanimals bar with Danke and his family

----------


## Danke

> In no time Trey will be banned from Suzanimals bar with Danke and his family


Did you vote?

----------


## oyarde

> Did you vote?


Yes . The day before election day since I worked at my part time retirement job on election day

----------


## Danke

> Yes . The day before election day since I worked at my part time retirement job on election day


What day is Election Day for your new Chief on the reservation?

----------


## oyarde

> What day is Election Day for your new Chief on the reservation?


I gave myself a lifetime appointment since I'm better than a Supreme Court justice.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 70.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 73.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 78.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 74.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 74.  Back to being in the 40s and 50s tomorrow.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

Wow.  This this thread didn’t take the path I thought it would.

----------


## oyarde

> Wow.  This this thread didn’t take the path I thought it would.


Maybe it will get there on the 90th page

----------


## oyarde

I split a rick of wood yesterday , might do another Fri or Sun. Raining out now . Maybe Danke will come by and help

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 48.

----------


## oyarde

I pruned some trees and chopped up some leaves today . Went looking around for some ammo

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 54.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> I pruned some trees and chopped up some leaves today . Went looking around for some ammo


I’m having better luck finding arrowheads....

----------


## oyarde

> I’m having better luck finding arrowheads....


I've made a lot of arrows recently .In case of savage communist invasion.

----------


## Suzanimal

Rainy but warm day.

Our f*cking washer started leaking. A two thousand dollar washing machine starts flooding our house in 5ish years. What the f*ck? The repairman said that hose goes out on these washers a lot so I guess I have another 252.00 repair bill to look forward to in a few years.

----------


## oyarde

I only pd 1k for my washer and i can change the hose myself . Mr A is spoiling you with all this elite equipment  and lavish repairmen.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 42.

----------


## oyarde

I split about a half rick of wood today . Probably half done for the winter. Maybe Danke will come by and help , bring me some Bourbon and 30.06 shells .

----------


## Danke

> I split about a half rick of wood today . Probably half done for the winter. Maybe Danke will come by and help , bring me some Bourbon and 30.06 shells .


I would never give an Injun booze and ammo.

----------


## oyarde

> I would never give an Injun booze and ammo.


Thats when the fun begins

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 48.

----------


## oyarde

Rain today , rain tomorrow

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 49.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 51.

----------


## oyarde

Couldnt wait on Danke to come by and help any longer so I cleaned out muh primary chimney and the gutter.  @Danke I still need some 30 06 though. Think I've got just enough .22LR , .223 , .25 , .32 , .38 SPL , 9mm ,30 Cal .410 , 28 Ga, 20 Ga and 12 Ga but I could probably use a boX of .38 S & W . Be building a fire tomorrow night at dusk , getting down to 21 .

----------


## pcosmar

North bound WoolyWorm said mild. It is just wet here..
Mealy Mouth Worm said it would be Dark Winter..

I have wood.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 42.

----------


## oyarde

Wonderful fire tonight , only thing that could make it better was if Danke was here to stack some wood .

----------


## Danke

> Wonderful fire tonight , only thing that could make it better was if Danke was here to stack some wood .


I doubt you have enough beads for that.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly sunny with a high of 51.

----------


## oyarde

Going to be 60 and sunny tomorrow and Fri before it rains all weekend . I'll probably chuck some wood today or Fri while its dry .

----------


## Suzanimal

Cold. So friggin cold. I'm dying. Not really dying but I am really cold. I think the low was 40 and the high was 60 but it felt more like 58 to me.

I don't think I mentioned it but a week ago Saturday I impaled myself with a broken beer bottle. My leg is $#@!ed up. I tried the pioneer medicine (shot of tequila and walk it off) but the swelling got bad and I ended up in the ER. Luckily, there was no foreign broken glass in the wound and they told me the swelling would go down if I stayed off of it but that's almost impossible for me.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Party sunny with a high of 66.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 61.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 40.

----------


## oyarde

Cold and rainy  last night , today , tonight , tomorrow . Feels like Nov

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rainy with a high of 46.

----------


## oyarde

Raining here , snowing in Mich

----------


## oyarde

Over an inch of rain since Fri . Should lock in a nice muddy winter again

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 44.

----------


## oyarde

Finally , some sunshine . Wont be enough to dry it out though probably before the next rain . I should be splitting wood but went and stocked at the Antique Mall instead .

----------


## oyarde

I did get a couple new batteries ordered on sale for my impacts . Hopefully   @Danke
  will chip in about 85.00 for me .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Had some snow this morning.  Light rain with a high of 43.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 51.

----------


## oyarde

Rained several inches since last Fri . Going to be a wet and muddy Thanksgiving . I like it better when its calm , dry and warm and we can eat outside

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 49.

----------


## oyarde

Down in the twenties Tue night to stay it looks like . Fire will be going next week

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 49.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 51.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 51.

----------


## oyarde

Snowing and windy today . I have a nice fire of ash going . Hopefully Danke is being wary of the Wendigo .

----------


## Suzanimal

F-ing cold. I think I almost died. Snow predicted in N. Ga. mountains. Maybe an inch. Would be prudent to shut down the city so I can have a day off. Best to keep me off the roads.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 37.

----------


## oyarde

Have one more water heating element to run tomorrow in the feed lot . Probably split some wood

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly sunny with a high of 46.

----------


## oyarde

Big fire going this morning ( about 20) just finished bacon , eggs and hashbrowns . Going to split some wood in a couple hours . To be 44 and sunny this afternoon .

----------


## Suzanimal

F-ing cold. High of 50something. 



_I gotta go where it's warm!_

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 46.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 45.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Light snow with a high of 41.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I chucked a rick of wood and stacked another half rick . Probably split some wood Mon , power out today .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 39.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 40.

----------


## oyarde

Split a rick of wood today , probably do another Mon. Maybe shop for 12 Ga steel shells Wed.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 42.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 48.

----------


## oyarde

Pretty nice out today , 55 and sunny . I chucked some wood and cleaned out some coals and ashes . Went to town , got a new winter jacket for my youngest son and some Browning 3 inch steel 12 Ga number 2's and no. 4's.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 55.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 46.

----------


## oyarde

58 and stormy this morning . Very windy and cold tonight ,37 back in the twenties tomorrow night

----------


## Anti Globalist

Raining all day with a high of 45.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 39.

----------


## oyarde

Cold tonight , wind and rain stopped . Splitting Wood tomorrow .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 33.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 35.

----------


## oyarde

> Mostly cloudy with a high of 35.


not sure it even made it to 35 yesterday but there was a breeze , the kind of breeze you hope for when it is 90

----------


## phill4paul

29 this morning. Jack Frost has finally made an appearance. Threw my back out a couple weeks ago lifting a log to cut that I knew better to do. So I need to get back  on that this weekend. Should have used the winch. Sometimes my mind still thinks it's controlling a 30 year olds body.

----------


## Suzanimal

Not freezing ass cold yesterday but $#@!ing cold today. Typical Georgia weather. I pressured washed the patio until my feet were as numb ad my heart. Working 6 days again this week  - sometimes it's a blessing, sometimes it's a curse.

Animal update: Mama Animal has Alzheimer's. I am heartbroken.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 34.

----------


## oyarde

Nice fire today . the snow will not dampen my spirits.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 35.

----------


## Suzanimal

The high today was colder than my feet but not as cold as my heart.

----------


## Suzanimal

So I went into work yesterday (on my day off!!) to set up for a big Christmas party. Anyway, a cook approaches me about his pay. He thinks I'm gipping him on his paycheck because he's scheduled for 40 hours and he only got paid for 32. I take him in the office and show him his clock in/clock outs on the computer. He only worked 32 hours. He's late everyday and always has an excuse to leave early. He goes on a rant about how if he's scheduled for 40 hours, he should get paid for 40 hours - it shouldn't matter how much he actually worked.  Then at 4:00 he clocks out and tells me he better get paid for his scheduled time - which was 5pm. What the literal $#@!? 

He also told me he wasn't going to work too hard and that I owe him a raise because he has 5 kids. He's 32 years old and barely works 30 hours a week most weeks. I have offered to give him as many hours as he wants but he says his pastor told him not to wear himself out, lol. I can't even wrap my brain around this brand of lazy and crazy.

----------


## oyarde

> So I went into work yesterday (on my day off!!) to set up for a big Christmas party. Anyway, a cook approaches me about his pay. He thinks I'm gipping him on his paycheck because he's scheduled for 40 hours and he only got paid for 32. I take him in the office and show him his clock in/clock outs on the computer. He only worked 32 hours. He's late everyday and always has an excuse to leave early. He goes on a rant about how if he's scheduled for 40 hours, he should get paid for 40 hours - it shouldn't matter how much he actually worked.  Then at 4:00 he clocks out and tells me he better get paid for his scheduled time - which was 5pm. What the literal $#@!? 
> 
> He also told me he wasn't going to work too hard and that I owe him a raise because he has 5 kids. He's 32 years old and barely works 30 hours a week most weeks. I have offered to give him as many hours as he wants but he says his pastor told him not to wear himself out, lol. I can't even wrap my brain around this brand of lazy and crazy.


As long as you pay me for 40 I'll support your decisions . I dont want to do any actual work though .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 38.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 42.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 41.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 46.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly sunny with a high of 43.

----------


## oyarde

Splitting some wood tomorrow , turning cold on Thurs night .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 53.

----------


## Suzanimal

> As long as you pay me for 40 I'll support your decisions . I dont want to do any actual work though .


Neither does he but if you show up for 40, I'll pay you for 40.


Not too cold but not really warm. Mr A says that's because it's December but I think there might be some global cooling or climate change going on- seems risky not to do something. Where's Danke?

Last Sunday, a lady at the hair salon at the end of the shopping center the bar is located in brought in a kitten she was giving away. Apparently, the alley cat behind the bar that I've been trying to lure had kittens and they're slightly feral . She was looking for a home for the last kitty before he went to the pound.  The others adjusted well but this little guy got returned because he's a dick. I took him!  I love him so much and so do the boys. He's even growing on Mr A.

Introducing Brian Setzer

He likes the Christmas tree..



I took most of the ornaments off so he could have fun

----------


## Danke

8" of snow today, very windy, occasional white out conditions driving to store. now getting very cold.

----------


## oyarde

I split a rick of wood today and cleaned out some ashes . Going to get the fire cranked up at sundown tomorrow hard . 14 tomorrow night.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 22.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 22.

----------


## oyarde

I chucked a rick of wood today . Probably split a rick tomorrow . Got a break in the cold today and tomorrow , Sunny and 39 today , 45 tomorrow , back to 17 on Mon night

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 34.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 47.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 34.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 36.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 40.

----------


## oyarde

Raining today , i might get a load of ammo and a load of fuel . If @Danke would loan me some stimuli I could get the higher octane .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 33.

----------


## oyarde

I have a nice fire tonight of Ash , Red Oak etc . 30 and Freezing rain is the forecast.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 37.

----------


## oyarde

Everything is covered in ice , but in a couple hours the temp is supposed to get to 40 . Probably three inches of rain past three days . My fire is very nice .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Drizzling with a high of 37.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 35.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 34.

----------


## oyarde

Finally , today some wonderful sunshine . Not in the ten day forecast though after today .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 38.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 39.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 35.

----------


## oyarde

I chucked a rick of wood today , maybe split another rick Sun or Mon ., might get me to March then. Temp.'s have been mild overall first half of Jan  which has been nice . Gives me a chance to get ahead . I just hope it stays dry . The only bad thing about mild temp's is rain and mud . I scored some #6 shot 12 Ga today . I have plenty of Buck in 00 , 1 , 3 , 4  and shot in 2,3, 4,  7 1/2 , 8 and 9 but I can always use a few 5's and 6's . 5's are good for pheasant and 6's are good for rabbits and I expect both will work for zombies .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 36.

----------


## oyarde

Made a trip to the dump after I was done in the feed lot . Then rolled up all my extension cords from my Christmas lights . Probably put up my reindeer before the football game. Fire going , I think it was 25 last night . I probably need a box of .38 S & W . Be a good time for Danke to bring me something , I have bourbon .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 33.

----------


## pcosmar

Into January and the Woolly Worm I met seems to be correct.. it has been mild..

I am still feeding the Hummingbirds..

----------


## oyarde

I split a rick of wood today , might do another soon and then hold off . Thermometer said 28 when I was outside working . Laying by the fire now  taking it easy . Waiting for that slacker Danke to bring me some ammo .

----------


## CultureCurage

Sunny with a high of 46.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 31.

----------


## oyarde

I chucked a rick of wood today , my fire is going nicely . Supposed to warm up Tue. through Tue with just Sat looking cold  . The nicest day being tomorrow at 44 and Sunny of course I'll be working.

----------


## Danke

> I split a rick of wood today , might do another soon and then hold off . Thermometer said 28 when I was outside working . Laying by the fire now  taking it easy . Waiting for that slacker Danke to bring me some ammo .

----------


## oyarde

Ya that Jackson guy not very trustworthy . Around here we mostly like 50's and 100's anyway .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 37.

----------


## oyarde

Sunny this afternoon for a change , I like it .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 42.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 40.

----------


## oyarde

Cleaned out some ashes today and got the fire going slightly , last day to hit 40 I think . Back in the 20's tonight and Sun night on . Pretty mild overall like last year . Last year March was as cold or colder than Jan - Feb .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Light snow with a high of 39.

----------


## oyarde

Maybe three inches of snow . Not sure what We are doing for dinner tonight . I've been loafing on the net looking at silver dollars .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Snow with a high of 34.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 30.

----------


## oyarde

Snowed for the third or fourth day now  , I've lost count . I ran up north  towards Franklin ( about as far north as I care to go anymore ) to pick up some silver. There is a bar there across from the Courthouse I'm going to have to check out sometime .

----------


## phill4paul

> Snowed for the third or fourth day now  , I've lost count . I ran up north  towards Franklin ( about as far north as I care to go anymore ) to pick up some silver. There is a bar there across from the Courthouse I'm going to have to check out sometime .


    I'm still going through my mom and dad's house, clearing crap out to get it on the market. Was pleasantly surprised to find a Silver Eagle that had fallen behind a desk. 
I've got about 1.5 cords cut and ready to split all hickory. Feeling a little older this year so a friend is going to bring his log splitter over this weekend. I think my manual splitting days are over. Lol.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 29.

----------


## oyarde

Sunny today , sweet , melt that $#@! and turn it all into mud , lol

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly sunny with a high of 32.

----------


## oyarde

50 tomorrow then 18 Fri night .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 41.

----------


## Suzanimal

Cold and wet. Mr A didn't even play golf. I took Brian Setzer to meet his cousin Yuki today. He is kitten sitting for me next week and I wanted to make sure Brian and Yuki would get along. They were fine but just in case I took Brian in his Security hoodie.  He's so $#@!ing cute. Mr A was mad that I made him wear clothes but Mr A is a pervert nudist.

I think the Security Hoodie establishes dominance.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 22.

----------


## oyarde

Going to be witch titty cold tonight so I got muh fire rolling along good about 9:30 am this morning .

----------


## Working Poor

I covered up my garlic with mulch and spinach and kale are doing real good as usual.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 31.

----------


## oyarde

I think it was about 17 when I made my trip to the dump about 9 this morning . Not supposed to be cold again really rest of the month except Thurs night ( 20) .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 35.

----------


## oyarde

Today right at day break a nice sleet and ice pellet storm rolls in . I went 8 mile down the road to look at a pickup , only saw one bad accident.That car was totaled but everyone was alright. Guy wants 5300 for that truck , V8 w/ 107K 4 wh dr small dodge extended cab . I might give him 4300 if it didnt have a little rust on the rear fenders . I think if I bought it I'd swap those out.

----------


## phill4paul

High today of 43 in western N.C. Just cold enough not to have to put the beer on ice. Finally going to get around to splitting some wood shortly. Friends splitter was out on his muddy property and he was just able to get it out. Good day. Beer and wood. Maybe some pistol practice.

----------


## oyarde

I did split about a half rick of wood today , maybe another rick Fri or Sun . I'll probably be good from there .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 36.

----------


## oyarde

Trees are getting covered in ice now so I restarted my fire from last night . I was going to let it go out until Thurs and clean some coals out but these past couple days I kept it going thinking it was likely the power would go out . Thurs , Fri & Sat nght are supposed to be very cold so I chucked a half rick in the basement. I've got three rick there and 2 1/2 are dry . this today is wet but it will dry fast.

----------


## oyarde

Somewhere around mid May to June the 17 year Cicadas should come out in the woods and sing for me . Nothing sings for Danke .

----------


## phill4paul

> Somewhere around mid May to June the 17 year Cicadas should come out in the woods and sing for me . Nothing sings for Danke .


  Even, aherm, fat ladies?

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 35.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 29.

----------


## oyarde

snowing hard

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 23.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 31.

----------


## oyarde

Finally nice and sunny today .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 33.

----------


## oyarde

Heat wave , up to 30 already .Bacon and fried potatoes with bell peppers and onions , a feast for a king .

----------


## oyarde

Snowing hard , again . I might need to split a rick here the next couple days .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Light snow with a high of 32.

----------


## oyarde

Raining , ground covered in five inches of slush that is to freeze tonight and not thaw tomorrow. I'll probably split some wood on the ice rink tomorrow . By next Sat through Sun nights in the teens and single digits with a couple nights down to 20 between then and now . I picked up some feed today, fire going nicely .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 32.

----------


## Danke

Little warmer today, I think I saw an Injun sneaking around my back yard.

----------


## oyarde

I split a rick of wood today . Supposed to be pretty much zero to teens Sat thru Wed .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 31.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 31.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 35.

----------


## oyarde

Snowing again . I blame Danke

----------


## Danke

> Snowing again . I blame Danke


I tried to keep you off it.  But you now made the list.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 18.

----------


## oyarde

Of course I'm on the list of Great Patriot and Sincere American .

----------


## oyarde

18 out but the wicked cold is coming tonight . Below zero wind chill in the morning .I'll be in front of the fire cleaning muh rifle.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 17.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Definitely going to be one of the coldest winters recently around here.

----------


## oyarde

luctor has his fire going . hope Danke doesnt run out of sterno in his spider hole.

----------


## oyarde

Mon the only break in the cold spell for the week and a half so I'll split a little wood just in case . Once this cold spell is done hopefully it gets back to normal daytime temps.Until Mon I'll be in front of the fire. I have some deer sausage with pepper cheese to snack on . Hopefully Danke has a can of " potted meat" .

----------


## oyarde

I think Danke could be down to just a jar of pickled bologna and some korean liquor by March.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 8.

----------


## oyarde

Currently 8 here .Beat AG's high by noon . Sweet.

----------


## phill4paul

Spent yesterday getting split wood down to the house. Finally snowed about 2.5 inches last night. Won't last long but it is a pretty sight. Would really like to get one good snowfall of 6" or more to go sledding.

----------


## oyarde

Have all muh fuel tanks topped off . Plenty of ammo .Danke better watch out for the Wendigo , certainly on the prowl last night .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Snow with a high of 16.

----------


## pcosmar

Mild in this corner of Northern Rain Forest.  But we have some snowflakes in the Forecast this week.

Might get a dusting,, might get missed again. (might get mist again)

----------


## oyarde

I split a rick of wood today . I'm still three rick ahead  but I'm sure a crap load of that will get burnt Thurs night through Mon night in the single digits. Wed I'm going to toss a rick in the basement and clean out some coals and ashes . Supposed to stay warm tonight and snow ( in the 20's ) .I did score some 30 06 today too and a 2 1/2 Gold Indian yesterday so an all around productive couple days. Sold out all my eggs too on Sat .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 17.

----------


## oyarde

forecast yesterday afternoon 1 to 4 inches . looks like 7 to 8 inches.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 11.

----------


## oyarde

Snow flurries . I chucked a rick of wood , shoveled out the end of the drive . Calling it a day.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like I'll keep muh fire going now through the 19th . That should be the end of the cold spell in the teens and single digits. This is about a typical Feb back in the 70's here . Foot of snow and 8 degrees was typical. Hopefully global warming can do better this year and bring me avg temps in March instead of last years avg in the 30's .

----------


## phill4paul

> Snow flurries . I chucked a rick of wood , shoveled out the end of the drive . Calling it a day.


  Shoveled? Did Danke's snow-plow burn up in his she-shed?

----------


## Anti Globalist

Light snow with a high of 21.

----------


## oyarde

> Shoveled? Did Danke's snow-plow burn up in his she-shed?


danke has become less reliable than ordinary . it was his one good quality and he misplaced it .

----------


## Danke

-10 this morning, windchill -20ish.

----------


## oyarde

> -10 this morning, windchill -20ish.


long as you have yer old crow and a plump lady you'll stay warm

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> long as you have yer old crow and a plump lady you'll stay warm


are these the things you expect Danke to do?

----------


## oyarde

> are these the things you expect Danke to do?


LOL , yes . I try not to set the bar too high.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly sunny with a high of 18.

----------


## oyarde

After coming back from the feed lot this morning I made hash browns with bell peppers and onions and fresh ground sausage patties and had a pop tart . Trying to get motivated to shovel out the mouth of the drive again .

----------


## pcosmar

> Mild in this corner of Northern Rain Forest.  But we have some snowflakes in the Forecast this week.
> 
> Might get a dusting,, might get missed again. (might get mist again)


Got Snow
*Cowlitz Regional News*



> No-One is going No-Where!  This snowstorm is Region Wide!  I-5 is treacherous. The Passes are a nightmare and the Gorge is shut down.  It isn't Christmas but if you got chestnuts and an open fire place; Start roasting.  Got popcorn for popping?  Start popping because you got no where to go, so:  Let it Snow, Let it Snow, Let it Snow...


Still snowing.

----------


## Danke

-8 this morning.

...WIND CHILL ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL NOON CST TODAY... ...WIND CHILL WARNING IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 11 AM CST SUNDAY.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Snow with a high of 18.

----------


## oyarde

More snow coming on Mon looks like

----------


## pcosmar

> More snow coming on Mon looks like


looking for rain Monday to melt the snow..  Got a whole winters worth in 2 days.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Clear with a high of 7.

----------


## oyarde

sawed up a little kindling today , some flurries last night but i think the next snow is supposed to be tomorrow. A lot of interesting tracks in the woods near the feed lot in the last snow . Bobcat , coyote etc. The coyotes dont usually come down this far out of the woods and stay northwest of the creek. Danke better be careful and stay holed up . Everything is getting pretty hungry out there .

----------


## Danke

Currently -20

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 18.

----------


## oyarde

I sawed up some more kindling . Trying to decide if I should make some sausage patties for breakfast before or after I shovel out the mouth of the drive and bring in the kindling .

----------


## ClaytonB

Central TX right now:



Roads are impassable without chains. I have a good all-weather vehicle and tires but that's still not good enough for scaling hills on sheet-ice.

It hit 80 degrees last week. 

No water service (I'm fortunate to still have electricity) so I'm melting snow to make grey-water to flush the toilet...

----------


## oyarde

Got two inches last night , getting an inch an hour now total supposed to be 8 - 12 and stop by midnight. I have the fire going , have a rick and a half of wood in the basement , some beef stew in the crockpot and I shoveled out the mouth of the drive. Done for the day.I had a big coin sale scheduled foe tomorrow that is cancelled until next week. Guy has an hour drive to meet me .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 22

----------


## oyarde

Due to global warming 18 inches of snow past two days. I had the end of the drive shoveled out by 9am , started at 6 am and I had it clear at 5 pm last night. I am canceling winter on Saturday .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 22.

----------


## oyarde

> Mostly sunny with a high of 22.


What did you do to deserve such a warm and balmy day ?

----------


## oyarde

> Central TX right now:
> 
> 
> 
> Roads are impassable without chains. I have a good all-weather vehicle and tires but that's still not good enough for scaling hills on sheet-ice.
> 
> It hit 80 degrees last week. 
> 
> No water service (I'm fortunate to still have electricity) so I'm melting snow to make grey-water to flush the toilet...


The water lines out on the street frozen ?

----------


## Anti Globalist

> What did you do to deserve such a warm and balmy day ?


Must be my love for freedom and liberty.

----------


## ClaytonB

> The water lines out on the street frozen ?


I think our water mains are live because some people have water. But the property managers are shutting off water to any property that has power outage (to prevent pipes freezing) or leaks. I have electricity (thanks be to God!), but I am without water service. We're on the downhill slope, though, as the Arctic blast front is already being driven back to the North...

----------


## Anti Globalist

Light snow with a high of 26.

----------


## Danke

this is a great year for ice fishing.

----------


## oyarde

> this is a great year for ice fishing.


i could go for some yellow perch

----------


## oyarde

snowing again

----------


## Danke

> i could go for some yellow perch


When ice fishing, keep an eye on your catch if you leave it outside.  Injuns are usually around to steal it.

----------


## oyarde

> When ice fishing, keep an eye on your catch if you leave it outside.  Injuns are usually around to steal it.


i'll leave a bucket for you to put mine in

----------


## Anti Globalist

Clear with a high of 22.

----------


## oyarde

10 when I went to the feed lot this morning , 7 tonight and then , finally that is it for the single digits. Teens on sat night then getting back to normal . Brutal Feb , similar to the 1970's. Guess those dem **** cancelled global warming for another century .

----------


## oyarde

Tomorrow afternoon the Great Sachem Oyarde declares the end of winter here in the Southern Land of Indians .I will be the most beloved Sagamore .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 26.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 35.

----------


## oyarde

> Cloudy with a high of 35.


heat wave. Winter is over here .

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

I have to say it was a good winter here this year...

----------


## oyarde

Since winter is now declared over I got up on the roof on the North side today and shoveled off two feet of snow and ice.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 37.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 41.

----------


## oyarde

Nice and sunny . Sweet.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 40.

----------


## oyarde

So glad winter is over . Even got some sunshine  going on , of course it would take three weeks of sunshine to dry out the ground now that the two feet of snow and several inches of ice have melted

----------


## Anti Globalist

Freezing fog with a high of 39.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly sunny with a high of 42.

----------


## oyarde

Put the flat I got fixed on my truck back on today and fixed some potholes in the drive.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 48.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rain with a high of 53.

----------


## oyarde

Inch of rain on all the melted snow and now we have the annual flood risk.

----------


## oyarde

Had to get out the chainsaw today , had a log jam at a culvert that was nearly over ran . Dead pc of hickory wrapped up in some down , old  line  that was in the woods the phone co or electric co left there .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 35.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 43.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 51.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 36.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 46.

----------


## oyarde

Shoveled some more gravel today , think I'm caught up on my bridge , culvert , drive and ditch repairs .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 41.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 52.

----------


## oyarde

Still sunny so I dug a couple post holes today. Started up the tractor and fired up the tiller. Maybe plow the garden today or tomorrow. If Danke would come by to rake it for me after  I'll be set .I'm getting a little old for all this work .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 66.

----------


## oyarde

Replaced all of my bolt latches with broken handles on them on the newer chicken house today after I went down to the bait and tackle to see if there were any new guns , just a couple 6 1/2 mm's .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 66.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 65.

----------


## oyarde

Rain starts tomorrow  but it has been so nice having a sunny and dry week with daytime temps at normal or above. Probably not enough to make up for last March and the 35 degree avg or the two  below avg temp , cold springs before but certainly nice. Nice that the yard and drive are all dried out for a change.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 56.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 51.

----------


## oyarde

Still soaked from the last rain , more coming

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 54.

----------


## oyarde

Think its been around 45 all day. Pretty damp and cool . Picked up some feed and grass seed at the farm store.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 45.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 36.

----------


## oyarde

Global cooling climate returned this week

----------


## phill4paul

Think winters over. Took the weekend to mulch flower beds, sow grass, lime, fertilize and overspread cow manure on lawn. Thankfully it is a small lawn. I don't much care for all the hubbub but if it makes the missus happy....

----------


## oyarde

I have some grass seed , I'm torn on if I should put it out . Probably should drink some bourbon and consider it .

----------


## phill4paul

> I have some grass seed , I'm torn on if I should put it out . Probably should drink some bourbon and consider it .


  That sounds like a good plan. One shouldn't rush on these kinds of decisions.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rain with a high of 44.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 43.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 43.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 40.

----------


## oyarde

Back to March like last yr now and the two springs prior , probably 30 this morning with a wind chill of 10

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 56.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 63.

----------


## oyarde

Pulled a muscle yesterday in muh lower left leg . Suddenly I'm not as fast as I used to be. Went ahead and loaded up the armory so nobody gets the drop on me. Not sure where all those people who burned down Dankes old hometown went to after but I have no room for them here .

----------


## TheTexan

A chill is in the air.  Can sense a storm on the horizon.  Heading to store to stock up on TP

----------


## Danke

> A chill is in the air.  Can sense a storm on the horizon.  Heading to store to stock up on TP


Texas now has TP?

----------


## TheTexan

> Texas now has TP?


As of 2 weeks ago yes

----------


## Danke

> As of 2 weeks ago yes



Are you sharing with your neighbors ?

----------


## TheTexan

> Are you sharing with your neighbors ?


Nope.  All mine.

If they want some they can tell their daughter to come over & get some

----------


## oyarde

Historically , Texans are not really all that well known for sharing , Comanches , Mexicans , Tejanos , Charles Albright , Carl Eugene Watts , Joe Ball , William Suff ,John Robert Williams , Billy Frank Vickers , David Leonard Wood , Faryion Waldrip , Ronald Jeffery Prible Jr etc

----------


## Danke

> Nope.  All mine.
> 
> If they want some they can tell their daughter to come over & get some


OK, we'll send her right over


.

----------


## TheTexan

> OK, we'll send her right over
> 
> 
> .

----------


## Anti Globalist

> OK, we'll send her right over
> 
> 
> .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 67.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 65.

----------


## oyarde

Rain today  with 1 1/4 inch in the forecast for Thurs , ground is soaking wet.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 59.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 46.

----------


## alivecream

Cloudy with a high of 54

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 47.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Drizzle with a high of 62.

----------


## oyarde

Cold and high winds yesterday evening and this morning but finally a little sunshine . Might get to 69 today . Be nice to get it dried out a little .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 47.

----------


## oyarde

More rain last night . Nice brisk 30 mph wind this morning . Think I'll loaf today and rest my leg.

----------


## Anti Globalist

​Sunny with a high of 61.

----------


## phill4paul

Weathers been great! All those wonderful little fescues are popping up. Gonna give it another 2 weeks before I attack the weeds with 2, 4d. Lots of chickweed clover and dandelions showing. And yes I know dandelions are good for all kinds of things, but this is MY 1000 sq ft lawn in the middle of an ever encroaching forest. I did a first mow three days ago and did something I haven't done in forever. I took off my boots and socks and walked around enjoying the soft grass beneath my feet. Josh may have something with this 'grounding' thing. 
  Anyways, winters almost over. Fri. and Sat. night temps will get into the upper 20's/lower 30's. But, the warm up after that I think is permanent. Time to move the firewood off the back porch back to the woodpile and set up the porch chairs again.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 42.

----------


## oyarde

Cold and windy today .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 37.

----------


## oyarde

Cold  , windy and snow today

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 50.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 66.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 73.

----------


## oyarde

I was shoveling some manure today . A little warm for that , I had to come out of my flannel , past four March's I've had to wear my flannel .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 75.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 81.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 79.

----------


## oyarde

I mowed the front yard and  retilled and reraked Mrs O's radish , tomato & bell pepper  garden spot  before the rain came in . I need to sell some eggs .Still have one hen huse left to clean out and some mowing to do on the other side of the road , maybe Fri & Sat . Two of my Pear and two of my Peach trees are starting to bloom , the prior three years wiped out be heavy Apr snows so we will see . I did come up with a box of .223 and 9 MM for 62 FRN's . Hopefully Danke will loan me some lunch money .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rainy with a high of 64.

----------


## oyarde

rain . I was hoping Danke would stop by  and clean out the last hen house .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Light rain with a high of 66.

----------


## oyarde

Raining but I got some mowing done , sprayed some weeds and cleaned out the last hen house first . So I am going to loaf now. Start my Christmas list for Danke .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 62.

----------


## oyarde

Rained so much last night and this morning I have geese flying over the front yard . My peach and cherry trees are blooming now along with 2/3s of the Pears , only one apple tree so far . Hoping no snow storms now like the past three years.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 55.

----------


## oyarde

Still raining , cold and windy .Maybe tomorrow there can be sunshine . Put on muh wool socks and fleece hoodie on top of muh red flannel today .

----------


## phill4paul

> Still raining , cold and windy .Maybe tomorrow there can be sunshine . Put on muh wool socks and fleece hoodie on top of muh red flannel today .


  April in N.C. is where we get it all. One day shorts and sandals, next red flannels and wool socks. Heavy rain yesterday. Today is 72 with a nice breeze. Rain tamped the yellow pollen clouds down, so today is an excellent day for sipping beer and puttering about the lawn.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 63.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 56.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Clear with a high of 51.

----------


## oyarde

Mowed one side of the tank trap today but its still wet . Did some plowing , changed a tire . Going to get a new one on that rim Fri. . Still have one more to do Maybe Danke will come by to help .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 51.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 49.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 49.

----------


## oyarde

rained all day

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly sunny with a high of 62.

----------


## oyarde

Rain supposed to be coming again this afternoon . I've been busy trying to stay ahead of it but I'm getting old . Took a breakfast break at 2 pm . Maybe Danke will come and help .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 51.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Snow and rain with a high of 43.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 44.

----------


## oyarde

Blizzard conditions last night , four inches of snow .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 56.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 61.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 62.

----------


## oyarde

Rained all day again

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 45.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 73.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 85.

----------


## oyarde

40 yesterday morning , 60 this morning.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 64.

----------


## alivecream

"Winter is coming."

----------


## oyarde

Raining again but I did get the tank trap mowed.

----------


## Danke

Ground is drying out, still waiting for @oyarde to rake my yard of the fall leaves.

----------


## oyarde

i did rake it , still waiting on my check . those leaves must have blown over from next door.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 57.

----------


## oyarde

three inches of rain

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 52.

----------


## oyarde

High winds today , 35 tonight , 80 on Sun , rain Mon . Figures , I was planning on some fishing Mon.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 78.

----------


## oyarde

Rain coming again Mon & Tue , I spent the past two days mowing trying to stay in front of it. Still need to weed eat . Mowed the lawn 5 times in April and there wasnt even leaves on the trees.Tomatoes , green beans and corn went out today .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly sunny with a high of 80.

----------


## oyarde

Rain coming , sprinkling now . I did get some supplies today , oil for the F 150 , oil for the chainsaw  , Chicken feed , new hummingbird feeder , couple boxes of 30 06 , Mothers Day flowers , 5 silver eagles  . Was hoping Danke would show up to help pay .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 74.

----------


## oyarde

Rained all morning , storms coming tonight.

----------


## classtaco

Sunny with a high of 81

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 55.

----------


## oyarde

raining again

----------


## Danke

> Rain coming , sprinkling now . I did get some supplies today , oil for the F 150 , oil for the chainsaw  , Chicken feed , new hummingbird feeder , couple boxes of 30 06 , Mothers Day flowers , 5 silver eagles  . Was hoping Danke would show up to help pay .


check is in the mail.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 53.

----------


## oyarde

Today is high winds but the dry day of the week , water standing everywhere . I picked up a saw horse and a wheel barrow at an auction.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Light rain with a high of 50.

----------


## oyarde

40 and wet

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 57.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly sunny with a high of 50.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rain with a high of 49.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 47.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 50.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 56.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 64.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Clear with a high of 67.

----------


## oyarde

Supposed to reach 70 three consecutive days but the next week long rain starts on Sunday , still wet from the last two.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 63.

----------


## oyarde

Thurs & Fri finally caught up with the mowing , still need to do more weed eating , maybe Danke can come by tomorrow and help .

----------


## Danke

> Thurs & Fri finally caught up with the mowing , still need to do more weed eating , maybe Danke can come by tomorrow and help .



https://media.8kun.top/file_store/74...419cc5fd71.mp4

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 71.

----------


## oyarde

Rain tonight , tomorrow and the next day .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 61.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 70.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 77.

----------


## oyarde

Been raining four days now I think .At my age you loose track . I saw a Cicada on my hose reel this morning. When I was young we'd use them as top water bait . I laid down in the water Mon on the drive and changed the oil and filter in the F 150 and took a wagon tire off  since Danke didnt come by to help . Loafing today .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 83.

----------


## oyarde

hot and humid yesterday  , about 90 today , a week ago still 40 in the morning , back to normal next week are the rumors.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 85.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 85.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 82.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 86.

----------


## oyarde

Been humid a week at least , pretty much ever since it warmed up . Typical spring in line with the previous four . Cold and snow in April , humid in May with over avg precipitation from Feb on. All that snow that wiped out my fruit tree production for years due to global warming . I decided I'm going to start taking it off my taxes as a crop loss .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly sunny with a high of 82.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 83.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 63.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 61.

----------


## oyarde

Raining . I went and broke loose a bunch of rusty old bolts on a rust bucket disc i bought at an auction earlier this week and adjusted it back straight. The main shaft was greased though so I'm just going to use it as is. Not going to put any money in it. I think I've got under 27.00 in it now. The ol' Mac 1/2 drive 13/16 impact socket held up so I wiped it down and put it back for another day . No busted knuckles or split sockets so a victory.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 57.

----------


## oyarde

43 degrees and raining when I went to the dump this morning . 45 in the morning is the forecast.

----------


## oyarde

I'm thinking cold winter coming , hope Danke will be OK in his spider hole on the prairie , maybe a nice , sweet buffalo chip fire to keep a glimmer of hope in him.I'll probably start splitting wood in Sept. and really get busy on it in Nov

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 65.

----------


## oyarde

I put together a new snow plow today. Getting ready for next April .45 tomorrow morning is the rumor .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 71.

----------


## oyarde

Mounted muh plow on a tractor this morning. Pushed a little gravel . Done for the day . Thinking I may go look at some 3/4 dr breaker bars soon . I'd like a longer one . Supposed to be sunny today but looked like rain last night and this morning so who knows.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly sunny with a high of 73.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 71.

----------


## oyarde

Few more inches of rain . Rain again tomorrow.

----------


## oyarde

Power out a few hours today . Tree fell on a line , mud slide up he highway to the east. Slackers waited until it quit raining to work on it . Fog and 62 in the morning before the rain starts again .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 82.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 88.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 86.

----------


## oyarde

Been pretty sticky out since the rain finally quit a couple days ago but there was a little breeze today. Yesterday I mowed the tank trap and shoveled some gravel .Loafing today since it is my birthday . I did go pick up a check and deposit it. Probably take the Mrs out for a draft beer tonight .

----------


## Danke

> Been pretty sticky out since the rain finally quit a couple days ago but there was a little breeze today. Yesterday I mowed the tank trap and shoveled some gravel .Loafing today since it is my birthday . I did go pick up a check and deposit it. Probably take the Mrs out for a draft beer tonight .


If you’re outside today please remember that sunscreen only works if other people wear their’s too.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 81.

----------


## oyarde

Going to take a nap today among the Cicadas in the woods. I dont need sun screen and neither do they .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 83.

----------


## oyarde

More rain . Everything nice and wet . Probably OK for those who managed to get crops in . I always like to be done about the end of the first week of May . I imagine many were not this yr.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 81.

----------


## oyarde

Rained all day , again.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 81.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 80.

----------


## oyarde

Few more inches of rain here in the River Valley rain forest .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 87.

----------


## oyarde

Dont think I've ever experienced humidity in June like this but I guess it is to be expected after it dumps 9 or ten inches of rain across a week a couple weeks in a row.

----------


## TheTexan

Hot

----------


## Danke

Hot, but dry, not bad outside.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 82.

----------


## TheTexan

Hot again.  Probably hot tomorrow

----------


## phill4paul

72 degrees, low pollen and humidity. Outside a different story. I'll grab the snorkel and flippers and get back in a sec.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 77.

----------


## oyarde

Humidity probably broke a little today for first time in weeks . Tough life here in the rain forest  but the sun is out and the year is not quite half over so I have a couple months to not work as hard.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 75.

----------


## oyarde

nice yesterday and today . Probably some of the nicest weather all yr . Fri. the hot , humid , rain returns. In todays news we have US inflation, food shortages  in North Korea , nuclear meltdown in China , one in three US election officials feel unsafe. I'm not going to let it ruin my day . Might make a trip to the feed store and put mowing off into the rain Fri.

----------


## TheTexan

Hot again.

----------


## oyarde

Another ten inches of rain . I narrowly escaped major damage still though a crapload of work to do next three days . A bridge and road to repair , a lot of shoveling , probably 400 FRN's in gravel and then some work on some wheel bearings on a couple pc.'s of newer equipment that got swamped to the wheels.

----------


## oyarde

I did go ahead and saw out muh two logjams today , figure I'll save the shoveling for tomorrow for Fathers Day. My eldest Grand son is pretty good at this work too from when he lived with me while he was in college  but he is three states away now.

----------


## oyarde

Coffee break and back to shoveling gravel . If I stay on it should be done by tomorrow afternoon.

----------


## pcosmar

*Gonna be a Hot Summer*

First day of Summer 84'. Today will hit 92'.

it is warm out there already.

----------


## oyarde

I'm all set with flood recovery done , ready for the next storm which is supposed to be today , needles to say I wont be hurt if rainfall misses me today, I couldve been ok without the last ten inches.

----------


## oyarde

storms moving back in tonight , everything is still wet now .

----------


## oyarde

Rain last night , rain this morning , rain forecast Monday through Sat , I'm thinking of a vacation to somewhere dry .

----------


## oyarde

Now the forecast is chance of rain every day for nine days , guess I'll just mow today rain or shine.

----------


## pcosmar

West Coast is getting  Disinfected with Covid Killing Sunshine..
Hot and then Hotter..

----------


## oyarde

Nice breeze today again hopefully it doesnt blow in any storms , forecast was 40 percent I think yesterday and today but in the clear so far . We need it to dry up some .

----------


## pcosmar

Predicted 111 degrees of Covid Killing Sunshine. was 105 yesterday...

Think Cool Thoughts.

----------


## oyarde

About 90 , the humidity in town maybe only 60 percent , much higher out here in the woodland swamp. Pretty sticky. I've been getting some things done anyway, just gotta live with it . I change my T shirt every few hours , seems to make it feel a little better for a little while .

----------


## oyarde

So far , yesterday and today 4:00 storms have brought another inch of rain .

----------


## pcosmar

> So far , yesterday and today 4:00 storms have brought another inch of rain .


Rain might be nice,, except it would be Hot Rain..

It is currently unnatural for this neighborhood.

But I guess Intense UV is called for.

----------


## pcosmar

Covid started here.. Covid can die here..

But it is too hot to piss.. Its just Steam.

----------


## oyarde

More rain yesterday afternoon , last night and this morning . Pretty soaked. I'd estimate 2 to three weeks of sunshine needed to dry things out . Guess it will be August again for about the sixth year in a row. Aug through Oct have become my favorite months . Only time it is dry enough to get meaningful work done here in the rain forest .

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are no rain Fri through Sun . It will be amazing .

----------


## oyarde

Rained hard all morning , was supposed to quit this afternoon but rained hard this evening.

----------


## oyarde

I sawed up some hickory this morning , a little warm for that. I mowed the afternoon before , a little warm for that too. This afternoon I pulled staples out of booth seats for a Cantina for the Mrs to re upholster Going to try and take it easy tomorrow. Maybe Danke will take me out for draft beers in the evening .

----------


## oyarde

After three days of no rain , it finally started to dry out a little for the second time since since the last snowstorm in April but then rained yesterday and a lot today .

----------


## Danke

Nice day here, no Injuns in sight.

----------


## oyarde

Rain today , rain everyday . Rain the next ten days is forecast at 4 3/4 more inches over that time . I mowed the front lawn and grilled some pork shoulder in the rain . I'll just pretend I dont live in the rain forest. Thinking of going fishing tomorrow, might need to borrow @Danke  's license.

----------


## oyarde

Probably about about time for Danke to get a newer , nicer boat . His last one he abandoned that disappeared ( mustve been taken by kids or something ) wasnt really as nice as someone like Danke should have .

----------


## oyarde

Rained yesterday morning , all evening , all night and this morning. I'm still thinking three weeks of sunshine would dry it out , here is hoping for August .

----------


## oyarde

Rain forecast every day for the next eight Days.

----------


## oyarde

Rained hard this morning on my trip to the post office to send out some war nickels and raining hard now .

----------


## oyarde

Rained yesterday . Today I got twenty tons of no. 8's put down on muh parking area. Saying now no rain today and tomorrow before the rains start again for several days . This is the closest I 've been to a dry drive since the last April snow storm . Covered up all the moss growing after I sprayed it with weed killer . Slave driver Mrs O might be happy for a couple days . All I have left to smoothe out is at the end.

----------


## oyarde

Today was supposed to be one of two days this week with no rain , but it is raining now .

----------


## oyarde

Flooding in Germany in ( Ahrweiler ) Rhineland - Palatinate and North Rhine Westphalia has killed 58 with 1300 presumed missing.May the Lord have Mercy on them .

----------


## oyarde

Rained a few more inches last night . I went ahead and mowed some today anyway . Has to be done every five days since you get 2 1/2 to 5 inches of rain on avg during that time span . Maybe nobody will notice the brown streaks from the mud/ tire marks. I had one side yard I just cant mow , still about an inch of standing water there from the last 30 inches or so in the last month or so.

----------


## oyarde

Flooding death toll in europe rises to 170. Hwy 70 near White Sands New Mexico is covered in several feet of mud for miles after last weekends monsoon rains .

----------


## oyarde

Over 60 people Decon after chemical leak at texas water park . No water parks here in the global cooling rain forest .

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are that after today no more gully washers until Thurs . If Mon - Wed are dry I think that will be the longest dry spell since early June , maybe longer .

----------


## oyarde

Maybe I'll enjoy the pause in the 9 month monsoon season and strip some boards on the deck tomorrow , might be able to get it stripped , replace the worst 5 or 6 boards before the rains start Thurs doubt though I'll have time to stain it since I'll just have Mon and Wed to work on it so I dunno.

----------


## oyarde

I crawled under the deck this morning a cut some trees , a thorn bush and some poison oak out. Sprayed a little weed killer . Maybe Wed look at some boards. Looks like rain but it isnt raining yet . Cleaned out one of the henhouses , thought maybe Danke would come by and haul a load of manure .

----------


## ClaytonB

> thought maybe Danke would come by and haul a load of manure .


I heard he only does drop-offs, no trailer required...

----------


## oyarde

I'm about done with the deck sheathing . I could use about 4 more 16 footers but the hardware is out. Time for the rains to begin now so I guess I'll wait for another dry spell to stain it .Probably make a trip to the dump in the morning unless Danke comes by and picks up my trash .

----------


## oyarde

got done with muh deck yesterday lunch time , ended up putting in about 14 new boards, rain this afternoon but i think my stain is dry so i should be good.

----------


## oyarde

Mowed a little today , closest the grass has been to dry all yr , its only rained once though in the past week . Heat broke too  yesterday being the last in the 90's . We needed that 90 and sunny though to help dry it out . Hoping to move into the three nice months of weather now. Shucked some corn this morning and went to the dump . Saw some guy down in a dumpster but I didnt offer him any help , figured it was just tebowlives moving into some new digs . I've had to cut the lawn every five days all yr , maybe it will slow down to a week.

----------


## oyarde

put out muh yard sale at 9 am this morning , started raining by 11 , wasnt supposed to , been raining every since . i made 14 FRN's before the rain started . Hoping Danke will pick up my bar tab .

----------


## oyarde

I bought a safe at an auction today and sold a nice mountain bike . I'm 60.60 in the hole so hoping I can sell Danke something . Raining again.

----------


## oyarde

Went down to my river this morning ( Ohio) , had some broiled  scallops , grilled  shrimp and frog legs with some onion rings and a salad at the Kingfish , kind of made breakfast and lunch out of it . Nice day , only about 80 . Supposed to rain but it hasnt.

----------


## oyarde

Supposed to be hot this afternoon . I need to find somewhere to hide to get a nap in . Put up new 1 1/4 inch poplar dowels in a couple closets this morning, swung by the butcher shop to see what was on sale . I should call it a day

----------


## oyarde

Rained all day today , supposed to rain every day but Sat. I ate all of my spicy shrimp , still have smoked pork chops for dinner . Probably time for a nap.

----------


## Danke

“Severe” thunderstorm forecasted.  I think Oyarde did another one of his rain dances.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Freaking Africa hot.

6 am window sweats, 75F and 95% humidity.

Supposed to be 90 today.

Was gonna get up in the machine and dig stumps today but screw that... gonna hit my secret beach with some cider and relax.

----------


## TheTexan

> Freaking Africa hot.
> 
> 6 am window sweats, 75F and 95% humidity.
> 
> Supposed to be 90 today.
> 
> Was gonna get up in the machine and dig stumps today but screw that... gonna hit my secret beach with some cider and relax.


lol "Africa hot".

$#@!ing northerners

----------


## pcosmar

> Freaking Africa hot.
> 
> 6 am window sweats, 75F and 95% humidity.
> 
> Supposed to be 90 today.
> 
> Was gonna get up in the machine and dig stumps today but screw that... gonna hit my secret beach with some cider and relax.


That is a plan. We have an "Excessive Heat Warning" this week.

It will hit 100 today..

That is a lot of Germ Killing Sunshine,  Enjoy.

----------


## oyarde

Heat index warnings should be over by dark , only in upper 80's tomorrow. Sweet, hope AF and Danke dont melt.

----------


## oyarde

Rain again today , super high humidity.

----------


## oyarde

pretty nice out this morning, i stlll have a lot to get done this month but not planning on doing any of it today .

----------


## oyarde

This morning I went and made arrangements to rent and pick up a trencher on Mon . Sprinkled yesterday , chance of rain every day to Sat was what yesterdays extended forecast showed .

----------


## Anti Federalist

> That is a plan. We have an "Excessive Heat Warning" this week.
> 
> It will hit 100 today..
> 
> That is a lot of Germ Killing Sunshine,  Enjoy.


Watch those fires brother.

Nice today 75 and dry.

Spent the day in the backhoe, digging stumps, stones and overgrowth.

----------


## oyarde

Pressure washed the east side of the cottage in the woods today . Really is better when it is hotter but it is so pleasant out I hate to complain , hasnt rained yet today .

----------


## TheTexan

Was hot yesterday and rained.

Not as hot today.  Rained.

Likely hot tomorrow. And rain.

----------


## oyarde

Went to the dump this morning , mowed the tank trap at the front of the property . Gorged myself on fresh peaches and pears off my trees before my afternoon nap. Nice day. Mrs gone so very peaceful .

----------


## oyarde

I put together a new chair today . The Mrs bought it because she thought my old one was ratty looking, this happens about every three years or so. She must have a lot of money , I think shes been holding out on me.

----------


## oyarde

Today I cut a trench on the  east side of the drive and picked up 10 boxes of 30 06. Pretty hot , said 93 today and 94 tomorrow but it feels hotter with the humidity. One more project left and then I'll be about done to wood splitting time .

----------


## oyarde

Probably rained close to three inches yesterday , got a bunch more today .

----------


## oyarde

Rained again , probably around 8 to 10 inches in the past five days . Glad I got my new ditch cut a week ago.

----------


## oyarde

This winter I'm predicting harsh winter weather for New England and drought for California with the possibility of a more mild winter in the northern plains .

----------


## oyarde

Could be really cold for Danke to attend rehab in Minnesota this coming winter.

----------


## oyarde

After raining for days the sun came out this afternoon. Hoping for a nice day tomorrow for Grover Cleveland Labor Day . Thinking I'll mow the tank  trap out front.

----------


## oyarde

Ive got all the bills pd this month so far except my 22 FRN gas bill that hasnt come yet . I pd all my property tax last spring up to next spring .Been saving my egg money hoping Danke will take me out for beers and football. It is time , hickory nuts and white oak acorns are falling .

----------


## oyarde

Another 3/4 inch rain last night , puts me close to a dozen in less than 10 days I think. Didnt need it all , dont need any this week for sure.

----------


## pcosmar

Well,,
the albino Woolly worm  was just confusing.

----------


## pcosmar

> Well,,
> the albino Woolly worm  was just confusing.



upon doing some research,,,
 I may be in for heavy snow...

yet to be seen.

----------


## acptulsa

> upon doing some research,,,
>  I may be in for heavy snow...
> 
> yet to be seen.


The cats stopped shedding already.

----------


## oyarde

Rained last night , rained today . I'd like to see the next six weeks warm , sunny and mostly dry to get ready for my bonfire .

----------


## oyarde

I mowed today , everything still wet of course . This months rain is averaging about an inch a day so far. While I'm mowing I check overhead to make sure Danke isnt using my air space without paying me an exorbitant fee .

----------


## oyarde

More rain this evening . Radio said could be a couple more inches coming . Hope not. I deserve my nice six weeks of warm and sunny weather.

----------


## oyarde

rained about five inches yesterday , they say more coming yet today.

----------


## pcosmar

> rained about five inches yesterday , they say more coming yet today.


We had a dry summer,,and just starting to get a little rain.

That Albino has me concerned. as it would be odd for the neighborhood.

----------


## oyarde

After finally getting a day with no rain , they say rain in the morning . I need to mow so we shall see .

----------


## oyarde

I mowed the tank trap and front yard today . Was wet of course . I have more to do , finally supposed to dry up for a week. That will be so nice .

----------


## oyarde

Rough three days here . Spent the past three mowing and weedeating getting caught up from the past two feet of rain. Place is looking nice. Rumors are another 6 days of sunshine before three more days of rain set in .

----------


## oyarde

I split the first rick of wood day before yesterday . Tomorrow sawing some logs . Rain coming then again for three days after that.

----------


## oyarde

Cut some Red Oak logs Fri and Sat , Sat in the rain .Stacked some wood today in between rains, pulled a couple tires off for repairs . One on a tractor one on the wood splitter. Still one more to go .

----------


## oyarde

Have two of my tires back on . One more to do . Danke missing all the work of course .

----------


## oyarde

I cut some ash logs today . Time to start splitting wood now .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 69.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 71.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 64.

----------


## oyarde

Got a couple dull chains that need sharpened but otherwise starting to get caught up a little. Been behind all yr with all the rain . Still have a little corn to get out .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 58.

----------


## pcosmar

Heading South.. (harsh winter here, from WW description)

well,,a little bit south,, and into Longview. I find myself being relocated.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 66.

----------


## oyarde

Spent the past two days mowing and chopping up leaves . Today I'll split a little wood . Danke wont show up because there is a little work to be done .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 70.

----------


## oyarde

Going to split a little wood today for my annual  cookout and bonfire.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 72.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 58.

----------


## oyarde

Rain tomorrow they say .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 55.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 55.

----------


## pcosmar

We have a lot of Nasty coming,, if the Predictors are to be believed..

Ground is already soaked ans have a storm system dumping more. 

Bad Timing. I hope it passes by Wednesday.

----------


## oyarde

Rain Mon Tue , Thurs Fri but then sunny and 60 with a low of 
45 for my bonfire and cookout . Sweet . I need to get more beer.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 49.

----------


## oyarde

Steady rain all morning . Enough I'm not working in it on a Sunday .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rain with a high of 54.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like the Forecast Nov 02 and 03 is lows around 31 and 30 . That will make good wood splitting weather if the rain holds off . I should get a lot done before Thanksgiving. .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 55.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly sunny with a high of 56.

----------


## donnay

Dreary and cold to the bones (47), dealing with a nor'easter currently.

----------


## oyarde

Sixty and sunny today , beautiful. First frost last night . Leaves are starting to turn gold and red. I chopped up some leaves , got a propane canister filled , plugged a tractor tire .  Mostly loafing and enjoying it, rain again tomorrow and everything is still wet from the rest of the yr.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rainy with a high of 55.

----------


## Suzanimal

Cold and wet today. Mr A didn't even play golf - he went drinking and shopping with me. It seems like ages since he went to have a $2 Margarita lunch with me. He even took me to the thrift store and didn't bitch too much when I bought another vintage coat. It was only $2.50 but I have been downsizing (looking forward to retirement) and I told him to be a dick about my clothes. I have a weakness for vintage fashion and if no one keeps me in check, I keep $#@! I don't use because I'm worried no one will care about it.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 58.

----------


## oyarde

About have everything cleaned up from my annual bonfire and cookout. It was a beautiful night last night for the party. About 50 degrees. All the hot dogs , burgers and chili you could eat . Supposed to be the last warm day today , 60 and sunny  in two or three days down to 30 at night . Wood splitting time and I've got leaves to chop up . Probably get stated Mon , Wed and Fri. since we finally are supposed to have a week without rain . Happy Halloween slackers .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 46.

----------


## oyarde

I chopped sone leaves up today , stacked some wood on a wagon to bring into the basement. Pretty nice when the sun was out but gloomy when it isnt. Normal Nov temp today at 49 this afternoon , to be in the 20's the next four mornings . That will make the rest of these leaves fall I think . They all just turned maybe a week ago because it had been warm at 60  and not cold at night .

----------


## phill4paul

Didn't get an Almanac his year but a hella lot of acorns came down and an abundant amount of squirrel gathering. So I'm gonna guess a colder than normal winter. Also a good 13 deer keep coming through the yard all younguns and first time seen in the yard a Tom and 3 hens.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 46.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 46.

----------


## oyarde

Cleaned the chimney and brought some wood in today after a trip to the dump and feed store . Nice out this afternoon , sunny . Of course cold in the mornings . Frost on the pumpkins this morning .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 47.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 52.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 57.

----------


## oyarde

I brought about another half rick of wood  in to the basement today , loaded another half rick on a wagon and parked it by the house. I think I might have enough to last to Christmas . Now I'll just need to split enough for Jan & Feb. I have it cut into rounds and stacked near the end of the drive. I may be 1/3 done already .

----------


## oyarde

Going to be 60 and sunny today which is awesome for Nov in these parts . I should split some wood but I may go shop for a new jack. This last truck I bought sits so high I can hardly rotate the tires with all my other jacks.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 64.

----------


## oyarde

I did saw up a few logs today , got myself a new  jack for 150 .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 64.

----------


## oyarde

Beautiful day , so nice to get a stretch of sunny , dry weather ( rain resumes Wed) , 60 and sunny so I split some wood after a trip to the dump .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 55.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly sunny with a high of 59.

----------


## oyarde

Have some logs I'm going to saw into smaller lengths today. Nice day , supposed to rain again tomorrow. Cold front coming .

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful day. In the mid 70's. Had an impromptu day drinking party at my house with some friends I haven't seen in awhile and one of my bar regulars came over and fixed my dryer vent. 

I tried to quit my job yesterday but my bosses told me no and promised they would help me more.  This job is really starting to cut into my bullshitting and drinking time.  

The weather was nice, though.

----------


## acptulsa

> Have some logs I'm going to saw into smaller lengths today. Nice day , supposed to rain again tomorrow. Cold front coming .


Yes it is, but it's not too wet yet.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Light rain with a high of 55.

----------


## oyarde

Big Nov Squall today , knocked down many of the beautiful leaves. Soon winter will set in .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 43.

----------


## oyarde

About 40 out with a stiff 25 to 30 mph wind . Sun was out though after yesterdays rain so I blew some leaves and chopped some leaves . Hoping I'm about done with that.

----------


## oyarde

Sleeting out last night and this morning . Might get to 40 today . I was going to split some wood yesterday but ended up drinking some beer instead.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 40.

----------


## oyarde

Think I'll split a little wood on Mon.

----------


## Origanalist

Where's Danke?

----------


## oyarde

> Where's Danke?


Nobody knows . At first we thought they didnt allow him his phone in rehab , now its looking like he has been incarcerated. I wish my Lawyer was still practising , I couldve hooked him up . Now it is looking like Danke represented himself , unbathed , while insisting he is a soveriegn citizen in his dirty boxers again.

----------


## oyarde

Snowing hard this morning , big flakes . I have a nice fire going , built it yesterday morning. Probably let it go out after lunch . Up to 44 later and back to 60's Tue & Wed afternoon . I might split some wood after lunch if it isnt raining . No rain in the forecast after today , sweet .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Light rain with a high of 39.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 36.

----------


## oyarde

Snowing ahgain today , tomorrow 60 and sunny . Breaking in a new pair of boots today . Had to make a trip to the funeral home and hardware .

----------


## oyarde

Looks like Wed will be next wood splitting day . If anyone finds Danke on the Group W bench drop him off here Wed.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 50.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 61.

----------


## oyarde

Did battle with my leaves again today , split a little wood , transplanted some Paw Paw trees . Raining now .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 39.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 39 once again.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 47.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Light rain with a high of 52.

----------


## oyarde

Rained all night and all day , still raining . Low of 19 tomorrow night. I did score two boxes of 30 cal at the feed store on Fri . Had first Thanksgiving dinner today. Next will be Thurs, cooking all day Wed.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 36.

----------


## oyarde

Thermometer said 30 out earlier this morning , feels a little colder , still wet from all the rain I guess.Suns out so I'm happy . I  have key lime pie and sausage for breakfast .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly sunny with a high of 42.

----------


## oyarde

Pretty nice out this morning . Only got down to 30 last night .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly sunny with a high of 50.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 32.

----------


## oyarde

In the low 20's this morning , not going to warm up much except to about freezing but the sun is out. I have a nice fire of ash and red oak . Eating leftover ham and pecan pie . Ive already eaten the leftover turkey and mashed potatoes. Probably split some wood Mon  , stack some wood tomorrow . No sign of the new , super bad , south afrikan plague here in the woods.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 41.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 39.

----------


## oyarde

I split some wood today , going to again tomorow .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 38.

----------


## oyarde

After this morning the next eight days look fairly warmer considering , although only just slightly above avg.

----------


## oyarde

Got some more wood split today , I like to stay a month ahead in case of a storm. I think maybe 8 more rick to split and it'll get me to March . Hope Danke isnt working too hard on the chain gang in minnesota.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 47.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 49.

----------


## phill4paul

Winter work wear should be here tomorrow, but won't be much use for it immediately here in the Piedmont. Thurs. 71/Fri. 75/Sat. 70. Looks like I'll be splitting the last of the wood in shorts. Fri. will be good for putting Black Mammy on tin roof trouble spots before winter sets in.

----------


## oyarde

Put out my lighted deer for Christmas in the front yard today in the rain .

----------


## oyarde

feels like spring time today .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 52.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 44.

----------


## oyarde

Cleaned out my ashes today , probably chuck some wood tomorrow , down to 16 Mon night with a high in the 20's on Tue. Two days ago I think I saw a snowstorm forecast for Hawaii.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Light snow with a high of 47.

----------


## phill4paul

After 3 days in the 70's down to the 50's today. Split wood in shorts and t-shirt yesterday. Was a great day for splitting and frosty adult beverages.

----------


## oyarde

Just a crap load of rain yesterday and last night with a haed freeze coming at dusk  this evening . I'v got a tile that got clogged with branches and leaveslast night  I'll clean out this afternoon .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 34.

----------


## oyarde

Got muh fire going , ash and red oak . Got muh ditch cleaned out , not sure how many inches of rain last night. Loafing until tomorrow. Did ammo inventory on the rifle calibers  last night. Need to do the same on the shotguns sometime .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 24.

----------


## oyarde

flurries tonight , back to 40 tomorrow

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly sunny with a high of 35.

----------


## oyarde

Sunny but breezy today , I split a little wood.

----------


## phill4paul

Down to the 30's tonight. Then a warming trend. Saturday is the annual Cat Square Christmas Parade. Will be warm, 67, but guaranteed wet. I've gone to the parade for a a decade. Been there when it was nice with several dozens of friends. We have the use of a corn field along the route and set up and potluck. Weather doesn't stop me but does cut the numbers. One year it was just myself, Beth, and 6 others in the driving sleet. As I remember only the Fire Departments made it out for the parade. Shriners took the day off. But, even with the rain it will be warm and a friend is getting married there this year. The fool. I will sing his eulogy.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 42.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 48.

----------


## oyarde

More rain . Everything nice and muddy now .

----------


## oyarde

Thunderstorms now .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 41.

----------


## oyarde

Wind is horrid today but even that isnt going to be enough to dry up all the rain. Interesting to note that in 1971 , same day winds exceeded 65 mph here.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 46.

----------


## oyarde

cold this morning but sunny this afternoon. 28 tonight and 55 tomorrow. Maybe split some wood tomorrow.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 48.

----------


## oyarde

Sunny and 53 . Hard to beat . Got another rick of wood split. I think I'm five weeks ahead  and only about 11 weeks to March. Maybe do a little more on Wed & Fri.

----------


## cjm

Sunny and 58 here.  Got some leaves raked.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 53.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Light rain with a high of 51.

----------


## oyarde

Warm today . I sawed some logs out of the creek . Looking to prevent spring time log jams.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 47.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 38.

----------


## oyarde

Pretty frosty out this morning , back to about normal temp after all the storms , rains and high winds .

----------


## oyarde

Warmed up to 40 and pouring down rain again

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 38.

----------


## oyarde

More rain all morning . Have the radio on now . Last of the Crossroads Classic today , Notre Dame at Indiana , should be a good basketball game .

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Coal stoves make a home warm and enjoyable.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 37.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 39.

----------


## oyarde

Chucked a little wood today , cold last night , about 20 this mormimg but the sun thawed out the mud quick so too muddy to do much I dont have to .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 41.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 31.

----------


## oyarde

Cold and sunny today , about avg . The sunshine  makes it seem so much better though.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly sunny with a high of 45.

----------


## oyarde

I was shoveling some gravel this morning and broke a sweat . Mustve been 40 out . Merry Christmas .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 56.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Light rain with a high of 45.

----------


## oyarde

Rain last night , Rain tonight , rain tomorrow . Merry Christmas !

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 44.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Drizzle with a high of 51.

----------


## oyarde

Power out a few hous last night . Washed out trees taking down lines. More rain this morning , also Tue , Wed and Sat is the forecast . Cold then Sun , Sun night backl to the teens .

----------


## pcosmar

We Finally got snow.. and no one here knows how to deal with it..

I-5 is a mess.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 38.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 35.

----------


## oyarde

Rain today , rain tomorrow. Mud to August

----------


## sajidblog

Coffee and milk are like better halves. Other than black coffee, almost all coffee variations have milk in them. Milk helps bring out the true flavors of coffee and enhances the overall taste.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 39.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 48.

----------


## Voluntarist

In before  @TheTexan

*Fish fall from the sky during rain in east Texas*




> As if 2021 hasn't been quite a year already, now there are fish falling from the sky in east Texas.
> 
> Several residents in Texarkana posted pictures and videos to social media Wednesday after finding fish scattered in some unlikely places including their lawns and sidewalks.
> 
> "2021 is pulling out all the tricks including raining fish in Texarkana today," said the City of Texarkana. "And no, this isnt a joke."

----------


## TheTexan

> In before  @TheTexan
> 
> *Fish fall from the sky during rain in east Texas*


When Doomsday comes, east Texas is where it will start

----------


## oyarde

A few four and five inch white bass in the rain in Texarkana isnt going to hurt anything .

----------


## oyarde

Bringing in the New Yr here with a continuation of several more inches of rain .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 39.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 29.

----------


## oyarde

20 this morning , 20 tomorrow mornng . I have a nice fire of ash and red oak. Been to the dump tthis morning . Afternoon to be sunny and 32 so I'll chuck some wood.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 23.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 34.

----------


## pcosmar

42 today with drizzle.

Yesterday we were the warmest "Longview" in the country..

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 23.

----------


## oyarde

Drop to the twenties this afternoon , 14 tonight . The wind has been wicked . Probably chuck some wood on Mon . Maybe split alittle on Wed.

----------


## pcosmar

> Drop to the twenties this afternoon , 14 tonight . The wind has been wicked . Probably chuck some wood on Mon . Maybe split alittle on Wed.


Not doing that these days. Step-Daughter removed the wood stove backup at the new house..

Electric heat with No backup. Thank God for the temperate Climate.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 16.

----------


## oyarde

Low of 7 in the morning , about 14 out now . 74 in here in my t shirt , nice ash , hickory and oak fire.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 14.

----------


## Voluntarist

> When Doomsday comes, east Texas is where it will start


Do we start worrying now, or wait a bit?

*Texas Walmart Overrun by Thousands of Birds Branded Sign of 'Apocalypse'*



> A Walmart in Texas that was overrun by thousands of birds has been hailed as a sign of "death," "disaster" and the "apocalypse."
> 
> Shoppers were seemingly trapped in their carsand presumably the storewhen the flock descended onto the supermarket's parking lot, off highway 80 in Mesquite.
> 
> One man, named Denis Mehic, filmed the "terrifying" spectacle from his car, where he sat with his children as birds swarmed the vehicle, with droppings landing on the windshield.
> 
> "I'm not getting out, it's scary," he said in a follow-up clip.

----------


## pcosmar

> Do we start worrying now, or wait a bit?
> 
> *Texas Walmart Overrun by Thousands of Birds Branded Sign of 'Apocalypse'*


Wow
There is weather all over,, and most of it Winter..

We (the Northern Rain Forest) have Landslides and washed out roads below the snow line,, and closed mountain passes above it.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 31.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 28.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 14.

----------


## oyarde

15 this morning , ten tomorrow morning . I have a nice ash fire going .Going to chuck a little wood later today .

----------


## pcosmar

Warmed back up. should be 48 today.

Most of the roads are open.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 34.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Haze with a high of 38.

----------


## oyarde

Feels much better out today , 40 and sunny , Sweet. I should split some wood but I'm just loafing .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 39.

----------


## oyarde

IN preperation for the coming storm I went to town , got some bird  seed came home and filled my two bird feeders and took a nap after I burned some trash. My kind of day .

----------


## Voluntarist

> IN preperation for the coming storm I went to town , got some bird  seed came home and filled my two bird feeders and took a nap after I burned some trash. My kind of day .


I went to the market yesterday, and there had been an obvious run on French Toast supplies.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 27.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 29.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 29.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 41.

----------


## oyarde

going to turn cold wed afternoon and looks to set in. i blame Danke.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 40.

----------


## oyarde

39 out dropping to 14 tonight . Going to chuck a little wood this aftenoon.

----------


## oyarde

I have a nice fire of ash and oak going .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 18.

----------


## pcosmar

A break in the rain,, Sunny and 40-50s through the weekend.
Death Wish and Sativa to greet the day.

----------


## Anti Federalist

5 currently.

Forecast to drop  to -10 tonight.

Made good ice all this week, opening day of ice racing should be on Sunday.

----------


## oyarde

12 tonight , 15 Tue night , 12 Wed night  , rest of the month doesnt look too bad so far .. Been about 14 the past two mornings .I'm probably gonna split some wood between Sat and Mon just in case Feb is cold. Never really know what to expect

----------


## Anti Globalist

Clear with a high of 26.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 31.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 26.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Snow showers with a high of 30.

----------


## oyarde

warm today ( 40's ) then back into the teens or single digits 5 of the next 6 nights . Five degrees Tue night .Going to split a little wood today. Probably need to pick up another truck battery soon . I have a new one in muh oldest one. Those things have gotten expensive lately.

----------


## oyarde

Have a nice oak fire going . Split about a rick today of oak and ash and parked it by the house. I think I've still got a rick and a half or slightly more of the same in the basement. Looks like after Sat it is going to warm back up a bit . I'll take a look at things then.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 13.

----------


## Elizabeth Ashly

weselldeadlots.com is giving great opportunities to the companies to buy the non moving stocks such as Electrical, Electronics, Cosmetics, Garments, Building Material Stocks in cheap price. weselldeadlots is UAE largest dead stocks seller

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 13.

----------


## oyarde

Three degrees this morning , ten tomorrow morning . I chucked some wood today after my yearly physical.

----------


## TheTexan

Mostly sunny with a high of 50.

I have been told on prior occasion, that winter is coming.

We shall see

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 31.

----------


## Anti Federalist

-1 at 10 am.

Approached -15 below last night...one station reports -17 the other -12.

Possible blizzard nor'easter storm this weekend...may be nothing, may be three feet of snow...forecast confidence is low.

----------


## oyarde

Back to single digits tomorrow evening. Stay warm AF.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 29.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 21.

----------


## oyarde

About 3 here this morning again . Going to warm up until Thurs night then back to seven , zero and teens the next five nights . Bring on the global warming !

----------


## oyarde

Guess I'll split a little wood tomorrow .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 29.

----------


## oyarde

I split another rick of wood today to get ready for the next arctic blast Thurs evening . Lovely day roday , 35 and sunny. Even the birds seem happy. Going tomorrow to pick up a new truck battery . Old one still limping along fine on a day like this but last time it dropped to three I had to jump it. Looks like 7 Thurs night and minus 2 the next night so Im just going to get it out of the way tomorrow while I have time and it isnt cold. I also have some oil changes I need to do soon , wait for the next warm spell after the next storm I reckon. I have the oil for one but still need to pick some up for the other.

----------


## 69360

I moved to Florida and was 30 last night. This isn't how it's supposed to work.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 34.

----------


## oyarde

Nice out now , the calm before the storm starts to move in tomorrow evening. I changed the truck battery today and put the plow on the tractor . Going to bring in another rick of wood while its dry out . Somehow I managed to get a rip in my newest Walls lined chore jacket. I blame Danke.Wherever he is I know he is doing nothing .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 45.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Snow with a high of 33.

----------


## oyarde

Rained hard last night , today and looks like it'll rain to 8 tonight and turn to snow. I'm going to put on my coveralls and work on some oil changes before it turns cold. Wishing Danke was here to donate to my oil and beer expenses .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 24.

----------


## acptulsa

We actually have enough snow to make snowmen.

That used to happen here once every decade or two, but since global warming began it happens every year or two.

----------


## TheTexan

> We actually have enough snow to make snowmen.
> 
> That used to happen here once every decade or two, but since global warming began it happens every year or two.


Snow here as well.  Which is both odd & unacceptable.

We must re-double our efforts, to make the globe warmer.

----------


## oyarde

Full blown blizzard is upon me now but my fire is good

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 19.

----------


## oyarde

After five hours of shoveling and plowing I think Ive got the drive and mouth of the drive opened up. I'm not going anywhere today but I could now if I wanted to .

----------


## oyarde

Time to enjoy the fire and some 100 proof Old Grand Dad.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 16.

----------


## oyarde

Went and picked up a check this morning . Now just tending the fire and listening to the game on the radio. 5 this morning  about the same in the morning.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like single digits again  Mon night , hopefully thats the end of that .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 30.

----------


## oyarde

With a little luck tomorrow morning could be the last this season of single digits .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 30.

----------


## oyarde

Threw about three sticks of poplar in there to light my fire , then a pc of ash and a couple red oak . Going nicely. I had let it go out yesterday to clean out some ashes .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 37.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 38.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 35.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 42.

----------


## oyarde

Rain and mud with slabs of melting ice .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 30.

----------


## oyarde

Cold and snow flurries

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 19.

----------


## oyarde

Cold and snowy

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 26.

----------


## oyarde

12 degrees out this morning when I came in from the feed lot , 50 tomorrow afternoon. The mud will begin.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 52.

----------


## oyarde

Flood advisory yesterday , wind advisory today , heavy rains start tonight and tomorrow then cold Thurs night. If we get through all of that then Fri to Fri look like decent temp's around avg. Power was out once today already so hopefully we have that out of the way . Made a trip to the dump today since Danke hasnt been around to help .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rain with a high of 53.

----------


## oyarde

Cold and flurries after a day of near flooding. Few inches of rain .Need a few dry weeks to dry out a little.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 32.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 30.

----------


## oyarde

17 tonight , 50 tomorrow , 60 the next day , snow by Thurs . I must say I wont be sad to see winter turn into spring this yr

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 46.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Fog with a high of 52.

----------


## oyarde

Pretty nice and warm today so I rotated tires on one of the trucks.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Haze with a high of 54.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 26.

----------


## oyarde

Winter again now

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 29.

----------


## oyarde

Few more inches of rain after last nights ice .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Snow showers with a high of 31.

----------


## oyarde

Flurries all day

----------


## Anti Globalist

Party cloudy with a high of 33.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 40.

----------


## oyarde

Supposed to be 50 and sunny today . Excellent, need a month of it to dry out .

----------


## phill4paul

Seems we are in a cycle. 50's-60's high on weekends, warming to lower 70's mid week. Spread grass seed last weekend. Good amount of rain and weather cycle, so looking good. Concerning grass seed last year a 20# bag of my go-to fescue was $54. This year $91. $#@! you, Joe!

----------


## oyarde

Joe will be bringing you 100 FRN grass seed by next week

----------


## oyarde

Frosty out this morning with the ground frozen but 50 and sunny by this afternoon . I'll take it.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 50.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 49.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 55.

----------


## oyarde

March is here , 66 and sunny today , rain tonight and 32 in the morning with a high in the 40's tomorrow.

----------


## oyarde

Finished cleaning out a ditch today. Thought it would be nice if Danke was doing it .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 34.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 46.

----------


## oyarde

Worked on taxes today , suppossed to be warm tomorrow but then rain the days after that.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 71.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 63.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 36.

----------


## oyarde

Inches and inches of rain last night , wind been steady 20 to 40 mph for three days , today 40 and sleet

----------


## oyarde

Fri night in the teens with flurries , Sat night teens  and 60 on Mon.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 41.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 30.

----------


## oyarde

snow coming tomorrow then drops to the teens two nights

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 33.

----------


## oyarde

I have a nice fire going . Put out some bird seed today. Got out my cutoff tool , did a little metal trim work on a project then pretty well loafed.

----------


## oyarde

14 this morning when i went out to the feed lot

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 24.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 50.

----------


## oyarde

Cold this morning but nice though breezy this afternoon, I'm ready for a nice nap in the sun.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 59.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like this morning was the last this week below freezing , nice .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 53.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 67.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 68.  Good to know my first day of being 30 will be a beautiful day.

----------


## oyarde

warm today rain tomorrow. Danke should take me fishing.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rain with a high of 46.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Showers with a high of 41.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 61.

----------


## oyarde

Cold and rainy yesterday , cold this morning  but the sun is out and supposed to be nice this afternoon.Break in the rain for a couple days . Sweet .Maybe Danke can come help with some plowing soon.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 72.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 58.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 58.

----------


## oyarde

Cold and rainy this morning , cold and windy tonight

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rain with a high of 45.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 45.

----------


## oyarde

Snow flurries this morning .I checked the berm for any invaders. Couldnt find anyone to scalp.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 35.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 34.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 35.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 42.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rain with a high of 62.

----------


## Suzanimal

High 70's with pollen flurries - one to two inch accumulation on cars and patio furniture but streets should remain passable.

----------


## oyarde

storm blowing in , 75 degrees with wind advisory 10 am to 10 pm today , sleet and rain tomorrow.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rain with a high of 50.

----------


## Suzanimal

Looks like it's going to be a beautiful day which means I'm going to get my ass kicked at work - our patio is wildly popular. I'm short staffed (yes, I've tried hiring taller staff). I had two days off which meant I spent most of my time on the phone listing to hoes bitch about other hoes, cooks whine about having to cook, and drug addict managers complain about other drug addict managers. Seriously. I have two part time managers who are probably worse than the staff. They're so bad, I can't trust them with the combination to the safe. I have to go in, open the safe, do the daily paperwork, straighten out the money from the night before (you'd think people could count to $300!!!) and, if I'm lucky, I get to go home for a few hours before I go back and close - we close at 2 am because I can't trust them on weekend nights when it's really busy. They don't even stay at work. I can't tell you how many times I've caught them sitting in their car smoking pot or leaving altogether and coming back later to clock out.

I pay 'managers' $17 an hour, plus they make bar tips which in credit cards alone are $100-$200 for am & $200-$400 for pm and they can't leave their cash drawer at $300?

I would love to fire every single one of them. I did that once - fired almost the whole staff. But, then I would have no one. I hire everyone who walks in the door and only fire for theft. Which, btw, I'm going to be calling the police on a server who I caught committing credit card fraud. So far, we've received $1000 in chargebacks and I suspect there are more to come. Not to mention the items he collected the cash for and voided off checks. That was a fiasco. Our POS system, Toast, did an update and unlocked the void function so servers could do voids without a manager swipe. Of course, when I called them about fixing it, the update took away my manager privileges and I had to get the owner who was in Costa Rica at the time to call and straighten it all out. 

Then you have the customers....Yes, we had to raise our prices. No, we are not price gouging you for chicken wings. I'm sorry you walked in without a reservation with a party of 20 (!!!) and we have no where to put you on a Friday night at 7:00 pm. No, I will not ask those people to leave so you can sit down. People are $#@!ing morons.

And today is inventory so I get to go to work early and count all the booze but the weather is nice so I got that going for me.



BTW, I was lamenting about all the methed up 20 somethings and a bar regular (who claims he worked with Snowden, has classified papers on Benghazi, and says Osama bin Laden is alive and well living in San Diego. He keeps all his proof on his iphone. He also says drones follow him around. I don't know why they would bother with the drones, he sits in the bar from 2:00 pm - about 10:00 pm every day) and he told me it's because they were on ADD drugs as kids and got hooked on Meth - that actually made sense. Maybe Bin Laden is living in San Diego....

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 42.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rain with a high of 45.

----------


## oyarde

> Looks like it's going to be a beautiful day which means I'm going to get my ass kicked at work - our patio is wildly popular. I'm short staffed (yes, I've tried hiring taller staff). I had two days off which meant I spent most of my time on the phone listing to hoes bitch about other hoes, cooks whine about having to cook, and drug addict managers complain about other drug addict managers. Seriously. I have two part time managers who are probably worse than the staff. They're so bad, I can't trust them with the combination to the safe. I have to go in, open the safe, do the daily paperwork, straighten out the money from the night before (you'd think people could count to $300!!!) and, if I'm lucky, I get to go home for a few hours before I go back and close - we close at 2 am because I can't trust them on weekend nights when it's really busy. They don't even stay at work. I can't tell you how many times I've caught them sitting in their car smoking pot or leaving altogether and coming back later to clock out.
> 
> I pay 'managers' $17 an hour, plus they make bar tips which in credit cards alone are $100-$200 for am & $200-$400 for pm and they can't leave their cash drawer at $300?
> 
> I would love to fire every single one of them. I did that once - fired almost the whole staff. But, then I would have no one. I hire everyone who walks in the door and only fire for theft. Which, btw, I'm going to be calling the police on a server who I caught committing credit card fraud. So far, we've received $1000 in chargebacks and I suspect there are more to come. Not to mention the items he collected the cash for and voided off checks. That was a fiasco. Our POS system, Toast, did an update and unlocked the void function so servers could do voids without a manager swipe. Of course, when I called them about fixing it, the update took away my manager privileges and I had to get the owner who was in Costa Rica at the time to call and straighten it all out. 
> 
> Then you have the customers....Yes, we had to raise our prices. No, we are not price gouging you for chicken wings. I'm sorry you walked in without a reservation with a party of 20 (!!!) and we have no where to put you on a Friday night at 7:00 pm. No, I will not ask those people to leave so you can sit down. People are $#@!ing morons.
> 
> And today is inventory so I get to go to work early and count all the booze but the weather is nice so I got that going for me.
> ...


San Diego has the good weather going for it ( not much else ) so I guess it is plausible.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like today is going to be the nice day of the week , rain the rest.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 48.

----------


## Suzanimal

Getting into the 70's today - Pollen covering everything but the heavy rain tomorrow should help.

I want to open the pool this week so Mr A went to the pool store to pick up shock and chlorine tabs - what normally costs around 200.00, cost over 500.00. He told me he thinks we should hold off on the pool to conserve chemicals.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 53.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 60.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Today starts off muggy but drier conditions start around lunchtime.
> By about 3 p.m. storms will begin to form south of I-20 in the south metro with the daytime heating.
> Afternoon storm impacts are damaging 60+ mph wind gusts, hail; tornado or two is possible
> A cold front will begin to move into the state around 8 p.m. and a line of storms will form ahead of it, impacting the metro around 11 p.m.
> Evening storm impacts are also damaging 60+ mph wind gusts, hail; tornado or two is possible


https://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/atl...CN4OY4RVVCB6U/

I am not looking forward to driving to Cumming and taking my mom out to dinner. Luckily, I should be home before it gets nasty because dinner with seniors is around 3pm.
My mom is getting pretty bad. I had to take her gun away and a few weeks ago she pulled her Mace on me and I had to take that away. Now she's worried that someone is going to kidnap her because she has no protection. I assured her they would bring her back.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rain with a high of 56.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 45.

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful and warm with a 100% chance of day drinking. Girlfriend coming over for lunch and I'm making alcoholic butterbeer. 
My recipe
Vodka/Butterscotch Schnapps/cream soda/top with whipped cream

*Today I'm trying it with Caramel Vodka

The thermostat outside my window says it's 85 but that's Fake News. Mr A mounted the damn thing in the sun so it's only right until the sun hits it.

----------


## oyarde

snow coming then 70 on monday

----------


## Suzanimal

Where the f is Global Warming???

Mr A's poorly placed thermometer says it's 38 right now and the WSB weather team says the high will only be 58 today.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 41.

----------


## Suzanimal

Mr A's thermometer says 38 again this morning. I'm thinking about hitting it so it unsticks.

High of 56.

I'm going to have a mess when I get to work this morning. I woke up to a text that the closing manager broke the water line to the tea machine. I seriously doubt he knows where to turn off the water. I also think he's the dumb $#@! who keeps unplugging the freezer to charge his phone. I'll never understand that one because there are THREE empty outlets around the freezer plug.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 46.

----------


## phill4paul

50, overcast and variable winds. Normally I'd be out doing something in the yard. Just don't feel like it today and can't get warm for some reason. Think I'll just light a fire and read a book.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 60.

----------


## Suzanimal

The Weather Channel says it's 48 but Mr A's poorly placed thermometer still says 38. Either way it's suppose to warm up to 75 so I'm wearing shorts. 

I'll wear shorts at 48 in the spring but 48 in the winter? Hell, naw. 48 seems colder in the winter than it does in the spring.

I'm going to check Mr A's poorly placed thermometer when I get home from work and see what it says.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 60.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 70.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rain with a high of 68.

----------


## Suzanimal

Cloudy but warm. In the 70's.

I'm off work today and I don't have to senior sit (my mom has Alzheimer's and she can't be left alone). She called my son and was talking crazy so he asked her if she took her pills and she told him she didn't have any pickles and hung up on him.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 52.

----------


## oyarde

Hopefully things dry out a little between now and tomorrow afternoon . I could do some mowing , clean out a ditch , plant a couple  bushes and change an oil fllter . Lots of work to do. Plowing on Sat then

----------


## Suzanimal

Cloudy but warm today.

I had two glorious days off in a row. I thought, this is nice but then I picked up my phone and saw the texts...one of my 'managers' came to work high, stole $120.00 from the safe, and walked out.  

note to self: don't pick up phone on days off

----------


## oyarde

> Cloudy but warm today.
> 
> I had two glorious days off in a row. I thought, this is nice but then I picked up my phone and saw the texts...one of my 'managers' came to work high, stole $120.00 from the safe, and walked out.  
> 
> note to self: don't pick up phone on days off


Only 120 ? whats that these days a tank of gas  , a quart of beer and a car wash ?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Only 120 ? whats that these days a tank of gas  , a quart of beer and a car wash ?


considering the sores and the googly eyes, I suspect he's a heroin addict. 

Anyone else notice how heroin addicts have the googly eyes? That would be the opposite of the lazy eye. The googly eye is where one bounces around instead of being slow to catch up.

----------


## Suzanimal

Imagine Popeye is a heroin addict - that's exactly what he looks like.

----------


## oyarde

> considering the sores and the googly eyes, I suspect he's a heroin addict. 
> 
> Anyone else notice how heroin addicts have the googly eyes? That would be the opposite of the lazy eye. The googly eye is where one bounces around instead of being slow to catch up.


I think it is the pinpoint pupils that make it look odd

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 54.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 47.

----------


## oyarde

Time to mow some ditches. Already did a little weedeating and spraying this morning. Try to get everything done today to loaf tomorrow. Happy Easter and to Danke wherever he is.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 43.

----------


## Suzanimal

High in the 60's today. 

I got no sleep last night and I think Mr A is going to get rid of the cat door. My cat found a dead squirrel on Friday (I don't think he killed it. Sometimes he brings stuff that looks like it's been dead awhile cuz he's nasty) and brought it in the house. Mr A had my son remove it. Friday night when I got home he brought the dead squirrel back in the house so I removed it. So last night I wake up to Mr A yelling and my cat brought the dead squirrel back and left it in our bathroom and Mr A stepped on it.  He was PISSED. I pretended to be asleep.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 41.

----------


## oyarde

Snowing this morning on my fruit tree blossoms in what has become a typical mid Apriil day here the past six years or so  in the global cooling Ohio River Valley rain forest. Guess they think they'll try and heat it up with the double digit inflation .

----------


## acptulsa

The geese are here, enjoying the dogwood blooms.  Tell Canada they, and spring, are on the way.

----------


## oyarde

Sleeting now .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 49.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 53.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 66.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rain with a high of 65.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 80.

----------


## oyarde

83 , windy and sunny . Rain on Mon then back to low 30's on Tue & Wed mornings. I mowed some yesterday and today , cut up part of a tree yesterday , stacked some wood today and planted some flower seed. Moved some bulbs for next yr. I could use some dry weather with no wind to burn some brush.

----------


## oyarde

All my fruit trees and the redbuds are blooming . I like that .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rain with a high of 72.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 58.

----------


## oyarde

It is cool and rainy here in the rain forest , forecast is 100 percent correct .

----------


## Suzanimal

The Newz says a high of 75 but, if the sun comes out, I bet Mr A's thermometer puts us at around 120 for the high.

Mr A has been doing all the grocery shopping and cooking since I work more than he does and I'm getting chubby. I decided to start being more careful about what I eat and told him not to buy any food for me that I'll get my own food. What does he do? He comes home with a $#@!ing pie two nights in a row. That man has decided he just wants pie for dinner. Monday night it was Oreo pie and last night it was Turtle pie. I think he's working his way through the frozen pie section at Walmart. He sat right in front of me and ate the whole damn thing both nights. He told me since he doesn't have to worry about pleasing anyone else, he was just picking up what he felt like having for dinner. I thought to myself - that's what giving zero $#@!s looks like.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 41.

----------


## Suzanimal

Sunny with a high of 76. 100% chance of me lounging in the pool.

Mr A did not have pie again for dinner, but he did bring home 10 (!!!) Worlds Finest Candy bars and a case of wine. The ginger kids next door are fundraising and they flagged him down on the street. I saw them when I pulled in and they didn't even wave at me. Smart girls. They know their market. I remember when I used to have to sell those things. My dad bought most of them. The only one I remember actually selling was to 'Honest Hollis'. He was a great man who had a bunch of goats and told me crazy stories about his rabbit, Fluffy.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 42.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 51.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Most cloudy with a high of 67.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rain with a high of 71.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 54.

----------


## oyarde

Should finish plowing and planting early this week

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 60.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rain with a high of 52.

----------


## oyarde

hard rain today.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 51.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 55.

----------


## oyarde

Rained all day today , another inch coming tomorrow

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rain with a high of 50.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 58.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 68.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 76.

----------


## oyarde

Going to be hot this week during the day starting today about 10 or 15 degrees above avg then about normal after Sat . Nice that it isnt raining Mon thru Fri for a change. I should be able to mow Fri. Finished mowing the second half yesterday afternoon. Probably due for a little weed eating but I told Mrs O not to worry Danke was on it . She thought that was pretty funny.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 85.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 87.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 89.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 87.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 78.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Drizzle with a high of 74.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 62.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 64.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rain with a high of 67.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Haze with a high of 85.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 88.

----------


## oyarde

Rained all day the day before yesterday rained last night , then thunderstorms , today 90 degrees with straight line winds. I cut the grass anyway . I hadnt been able to do it in a week.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rain with a high of 63.

----------


## oyarde

Several more storms today , gets tiresome , probably not quite as bad as the past six springs but close. My power is actually still on but west of me it is all out.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 60.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 59.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 66.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 74.

----------


## oyarde

Inches and Inches of rain this month , its like a jungle. Hopefully it'll dry out a little next month so I can get a little work done .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 74.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rain with a high of 64.

----------


## oyarde

Been raining inches upon inches for days and days.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 75.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 84.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 88.

----------


## oyarde

Got the tank trap on the west side and the ditches on the far west end near the persimmon grove mowed today, still wet but mowed anyway , rains coming again by Wed.. So far looks like it will be a good year for pears and not so good for peaches, I think some of those Apr cold winds got most of my peach blossoms. Peaches were fabulous last yr , not sure how they survived the Apr snows that time and not the five previous yrs.Once the promised global warming arrives I'll have peaches every yr right?

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 83.

----------


## oyarde

Severe storms tomorrow afternoon is the forecast.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 84.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 74.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 79.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 71.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 83.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rain with a high of 80.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 68.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 69.

----------


## Suzanimal

Cloudy and muggy. A few sprinkles. 

I went to the thrift store and found a book for Mr A. I looked it up and someone's selling one on ebay for $50. 



After the thrift store I picked up Mr A and went for Margaritas. I realized I really hate people. I sat there and listened to a woman bitch about the FREE chips. She prefers her free chips thin like Chili's. When I couldn't take it anymore, I reminded her Chili's is just across the street and she looked flabbergasted.

----------


## acptulsa

> Cloudy and muggy. A few sprinkles. 
> 
> I went to the thrift store and found a book for Mr A. I looked it up and someone's selling one on ebay for $50. 
> 
> 
> 
> After the thrift store I picked up Mr A and went for Margaritas. I realized I really hate people. I sat there and listened to a woman bitch about the FREE chips. She prefers her free chips thin like Chili's. When I couldn't take it anymore, I reminded her Chili's is just across the street and she looked flabbergasted.


..



> https://twitter.com/DualityofHan/sta...51179177435143

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 77.

----------


## oyarde

finally a break in the monsoons , for a day.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 75.

----------


## oyarde

Raining here of course in the Ohio River valley rainforest . The jungle is healthy , dense and growing. Hopefully the monkey pox stays in Dallas .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 75.

----------


## phill4paul

Time for a propane refill. Up 18% from this time last year. Let's go, Brandon!

----------


## tod evans



----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 72.

----------


## oyarde

Stormed last night , night before and in the forecast tonigt and tomorow. It would take two weeks for it to dry out around here, temps move into 90's now next four days here in the jungle.

----------


## phill4paul

This next work week in S.C.:

Monday: 96 degrees
Tues. 99 degrees
Wed. 99 degrees
Thurs. 96 degrees

  Think it's time to invest in one of these...

----------


## oyarde

Heat advisory starts at noon , checked the pollen advisory . Think I'll start my kick back day at 10am today instead of noon. Wed I'm going to mow the ditches and I have appraisals Tue and Thurs

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 90.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 98.

----------


## oyarde

Got the ditches mowed today , one was still very wet but three days in the 90's dried two of the others out. Put up a railing on the basement stairs , Mrs O is getting old.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 93.

----------


## oyarde

Five days in mid 90's , going to get a break for two days over the weekend then back to upper nineties again for rest of week.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 83.

----------


## oyarde

Stormed this morning while I was mowing . Probably change the oil in the jap zero Sunday. Need to get out the sprayer and do a little weed killing , maybe tomorrow.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with high of 70.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 83.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 93.

----------


## oyarde

All caught up with weeds , mowing , tree trimming , oil - filter changes etc now for the first time this month probably, 90 today so I may loaf after noon . tomorrow and Thurs Ive got work to do. Need to do some tire rotations here sometime .Wheres Danke when you need him ?

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 98.

----------


## oyarde

92 and rain tomorrow , probably wont rotate tires tomorrow.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 85.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 83.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 90.

----------


## oyarde

Finished all my mowing yesterday and today except the South end ditches . Debating on weather to do it today too , supposed to rain tomorrow I think.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rain with a high of 84.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 80.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 74.

----------


## oyarde

Supposed to be nice two days , then 90 again two days , rain a day and nice again. I'll take it

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 84.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 88.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 91.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 82.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sunny with a high of 85.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 90.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 92.

----------


## oyarde

Still 98 today when I left work at my retirement , part time job

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 80.

----------


## oyarde

70 percent humidity today , all day . Feels worse than that so I guess that could be a little low.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 85.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 77.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 75.

----------


## oyarde

Inches of rain this week. May have stopped now. Might try  a little mowing tomorrow afternoon.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 84.

----------


## oyarde

Pretty nice out today , got the area around the feed lot , the tank traps and the ditches mowed . Might mow the front yard tomorrow.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 86.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 83.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 81.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 78.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rain with a high of 70.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 81.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 76.

----------


## oyarde

Several days of rain  then turning hot. Might try and  mow the front yard tomorrow afternoon if it dries out a little.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 85.

----------


## oyarde

Finally quit raining sometime this morning . I waited to about noon to let it dry a little and went ahead and did all the mowing except out by the feed lot. Got the front yard , the ditches and te tank trap done.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 87.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 89.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 91.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 88.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 85.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rain with a high of 84.

----------


## oyarde

Rained a few inches last night , more tonight and tomorrow they say. Its a tough life here in the rain forest but I'm getting used to it.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 79.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 83.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rain with a high of 84.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 83.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 81.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 84.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 85.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 88.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 89.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rain with a high of 92.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 85.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 83.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 90.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 81.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 83.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 75.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 85.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Clear with a high of 79.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 79.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 79.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 78.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 80.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 82.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 83.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 85.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 86.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Drizzle with a high of 76.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 84.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 82.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Clear with a high of 81.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 85.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 81.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 78.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 82.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 89.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Clear with a high of 82.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 86.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 89.

----------


## Anti Federalist

This has been the hottest summer I can recall up this way.

I don't know that it set a lot of high temp records, but it was consistently hot for months, which is abnormal.

If my my own observations hold true, that means it will be frigid this winter.

Hot summer is followed by a cold winter.

Mild summers are followed by mild winters.

----------


## TheTexan

> This has been the hottest summer I can recall up this way.
> 
> I don't know that it set a lot of high temp records, but it was consistently hot for months, which is abnormal.
> 
> If my my own observations hold true, that means it will be frigid this winter.
> 
> Hot summer is followed by a cold winter.
> 
> Mild summers are followed by mild winters.


Weather extremes!!!  The climate is changing!!!!  We are doomed!!  DOOOMED!!

----------


## TheTexan

Winter is coming

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 87.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 87.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rain with a high of 73.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 72.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 82.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 79.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 86.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 86.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 86.

----------


## oyarde

Todays humidity 97 percent.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rain with a high of 69.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 62.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Fog with a high of 77.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Clear with a high of 81.

----------


## TheTexan

Partly cloudy with a little bit of clouds

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 83.

----------


## TheTexan

Partly cloudy nice breeze.  Air of freshly poured concrete in the wind

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 84.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 86.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rain with a high of 87.

----------


## oyarde

I might saw a few logs up Sat for my annual Oct bonfire

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 78.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 93.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Clear with a high of 88.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 63.

----------


## oyarde

Might be noon before it hits 50 , like an early , sunny Nov day. It was 90 day before yesterday .

----------


## oyarde

Sawed up a little hickory and sassafrass today .Smelled pretty good .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 63.

----------


## oyarde

Rain

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 75.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 67.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 64.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 60.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 60.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 64.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 66.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 67.

----------


## oyarde

Hauled in a load of wood today from  a west end hill that belongs to my Brother in law. Hickory mostly . Some of it I'll need to split once more ( most of it is brolke in thirds or quarters) Probably work on that and put it in the basement Sat . Beautiful day .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clearl with a high of 68.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 73.

----------


## oyarde

Put a rick of wood in the basement and stacked some wood today . Beautiful day. Only real two week mostly dry spell of te yr . Coming at a perfect time for me to get caught up a bit . I'm getting old , slowing down a little and Danke never comes around to help.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 78.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Breezy with a high of 76.

----------


## oyarde

Beautiful day , 58 and sunny . The dogwoods and Sasafrass are red and starting to get a little yellows from the maples. I chopped up some leaves in the yard . Probably haul a load oof wood in Mon. Extended forecast looks excellent , should be another wonderful Oct . Sept and Oct have become the best months here in the Ohio River Valley Rain Forst over the past 7 or 8 yrs.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 54.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 58.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 70.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Fog with a high of 76.

----------


## oyarde

hauled in a load of hickory yesterday

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 69.

----------


## oyarde

Wildfire causing evacuations in Russsell Minn , no word on Dankes fishing poles. he should have given them to me for safe keeping .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 69.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 57.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 62.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 54.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 57.

----------


## oyarde

Inch of snow this morning at 6 am to start the day , back to 70 on Thurs

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 46.

----------


## oyarde

Working on some leaves today . by Nov 01 be back to working on hauling and splitting wood. Figure if I get in a couple good days in Nov I can hit it hard in Dec and finish before Christmas. I have to pace myself at my age since Danke doesnt help his elders anymore.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 48.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 63.

----------


## TheTexan

Mornings need heat on and afternoons need ac and then evenings need heat again

That time of the year

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 76.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 80.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 80.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 76.

----------


## oyarde

Probably about 3/4 inch of rain tonight, actually needed it for a change,rain again tomorrow , first all month. Weather to be perfect Sat for my bonfire , 70 and sunny low of 45 then rains start again Sun. Nice. Then I gotta get busy , some oil changes and haul some down wood in.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rainy with a high of 60.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 55.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 61.

----------


## oyarde

Raining cats and dogs today . Yesterday was a perfect day for my annual  bonfire  and cookout. Supposed to rain again tomorrow.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 68.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 73.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 73.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 74.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 68.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 64.

----------


## oyarde

Today I chopped up some leaves . blew some leaves and stacked some wood I had previously split , Beautiful day , 64 and sunny , forecast tomorrow 63 and sunny. hope I'm done with leaves.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 53.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 57.

----------


## oyarde

summer ends this week , high of 39 saturday and below normal temps after , still sunny and 70 now , beautiful.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 60.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Clear with a high of 76.

----------


## oyarde

Six of the next 9 nights at 19 degrees to 25 degrees . It was 70 and sunny on my way home at dusk yesterday. Winter has began 41 days early and summer just ended. Wonderful weather in Sept , Oct and first 11 days of Nov overall so pretty nice . It is the only nice , dry  weather we get anymore, rest of the yr cold , wet , humid or hot . I split a little wood today and sawed a few logs in half. Might light my first fire tomorrow evening. Parked a little wood next to the house .

----------


## oyarde

Little over 2 inches of snow so far , 19 tomorrow night, was 60 yesterday morning . Summer is over , winter is here . The lean times are coming upon us .The wind will blow and the Wendigo will prowl the night. Here the deer though are fat and the firewood dry. Eleven days to Thanksgiving . Happy Thanksgiving and may we see another Autumn with only three percent inflation in our lives .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 38.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 37.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cloudy with a high of 37.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Clear with a high of 41.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly cloudy with a high of 34.

----------


## pcosmar

Dropping into the 20s. 26 this morning.
Yuk.

South Washington is not south enough.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Partly cloudy with a high of 28.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly sunny with a high of 32.

----------


## oyarde

Been in the teens for a few nights with highs around freezing, finally warming up a little tomorrow to 47 and sunny. I might try and get muh reindeer out

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 52.

----------


## TheTexan

It's gonna rain

----------


## oyarde

Beautiful day today and yesterday , 57 and sunny . Think the rain is supposed to start tomorrow evening.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 59.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rain with a high of 55.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mostly clear with a high of 53.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Due to the high quantity and frequency of low-value posts, this thread is being closed.

----------

